# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  NAKNADA? - 2. dio

## pinocchio

ovdje je 1. dio

----------


## Maya_78

nisam za 9. mj. predala doznake do 05. u mjesecu, po vašem iskustvu, kad ću dobiti naknadu, skupa s onom za 10.mj. ili prije?

----------


## anatom

mislim sa onom za 10 mjesec!Pa sto si zaboravila?

----------


## Maya_78

ma ne pitaj... bio vikend pa u ponedjeljak već 06.   :Sad:  
e, sad čekam li je čekam... al bit će super kad legnu dvije zajedno, ko jedna poštena plaća  :Wink:

----------


## anatom

> ma ne pitaj... bio vikend pa u ponedjeljak već 06.   
> e, sad čekam li je čekam... al bit će super kad legnu dvije zajedno, ko jedna poštena plaća




e to se meni skoro desilo, pa sam nosila u petak ipak! :D  :D

----------


## Shireen

> ma ne pitaj... bio vikend pa u ponedjeljak već 06.   
> e, sad čekam li je čekam... al bit će super kad legnu dvije zajedno, ko jedna poštena plaća


Ne kužim, pa trebala si onda već dobiti i za 9 i za 10 mjesec, negdje oko 24.10. je legla naknada.

----------


## Shireen

Ups, sad sam vidjela TOČNO što si ti napisala (malo mi je još prerano za razmišljanje o lovi  :Grin:  ).

Mislim da je anatom u pravu, morat ćeš se strpiti još kojih 3 tjedna (ako bude sreće)

----------


## geberita

Drage majke samo das znate dječji je sutra pa se nadam da bi i porodiljski mogao biti u utorak ili srijedu.  :Wink:

----------


## mim1104

nadam se sad sam vec lagano u bankrotu ....hvala na obavjesti vec sam mislila da su zaboravili na nas...

----------


## Nina20

ja se nadam da će porodiljni biti sutra. prošli mjesec je sjeo 17.   :Cekam:

----------


## geberita

Meni od diječjega ništa,mada lijepo piše na stranicama mirovinskog da je isplata 17.11.stoga ko je lud u ovoj državi,mi ili oni.Nije ni čudo kaj svi pucaju jedni po drugima.Mada se i ja toplo nadam da će danas biti porodiljski.

----------


## geberita

Upravo sam zvala hzzo ,tamo mi je ljubazna gospođa rekla da bi danas trebala ići porodiljna naknada.Stoga cure nadajte se trenutnom rješenju naše  financijske krize. 8) .

----------


## Nina20

> Upravo sam zvala hzzo ,tamo mi je ljubazna gospođa rekla da bi danas trebala ići porodiljna naknada.Stoga cure nadajte se trenutnom rješenju naše  financijske krize. 8) .


 :D  hvala na informaciji   :Kiss:

----------


## mim1104

hvala na informaciji i tplo se nadam da bu bilo tako...

----------


## Marsupilami

U nadi je spas   :Grin:  

RBA za sada nista  :/

----------


## silvija222

U zabi ništa!  :Sad:

----------


## saska7

pa ako su danas uplatili do sutra se ne vidi...ili se vidi tek navecer tj iza 17h. barem je tak u RBA

----------


## geberita

Ja imam isto račun u rba i obično kad je lova vidim oko pola četiri.več par mjeseci :/

----------


## Marsupilami

Nije uvijek tako, znalo je u RBA biti vidljivo i u ovo vrijeme.
Zato i volim RBA, vidi se cim sjedne a ne da moram cekati 24h da dodjem do svojih novaca kao u ZB   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marsupilami

Djecji sjeo u RBA  :D

----------


## saska7

dakle, naknada ce sutra..to sam i rekla

----------


## geberita

[
quote="saska7"]dakle, naknada ce sutra..to sam i rekla[/quote]
Oprosti stvarno imaš pravo ,ipak je informacija izHZZO bila tek toliko da nas se riješe.  :Sad:  ,ali bar nas je spasio diječji.Do sutra .

----------


## saska7

ma ne...krivo si me shvatila...to sto su ti rekli na HZZOu je vjerojatno tocna informacija, ali pri prijenosu novca sa njihovog racuna na nase prodje min 1dan i ako su danas uplatili do sutra se ne vidi na nasim racunima. bez obzira na banku...o banci ovisi da li ce to biti i vise od jednog dana (ako sto je to recimo situacija sa ZABAom)

----------


## Nina20

dali bi porodiljni mogao sjesti sutra prije 13 sati (u RBA)?

----------


## saska7

najvjerojatnije iza 14h (koliko ja znam imaju obrade prijenosa izmedju banakan ujutro u 8h, u 14 i 17h)

----------


## saska7

porodiljni sjeo u RBA  :D

----------


## geberita

sjeo porodiljski u RBA :D   :Grin:

----------


## Nina20

kod mene još ništa u RBA   :Sad:   gledam preko internet bankarstva

----------


## Vila

ni kod mene u RBA još ništa

----------


## roby

:Raspa:   , RBA

----------


## Marsupilami

Kod mene u RBA sjelo prije sat vremena :D

----------


## mim1104

ni kod mene u rba jos nista isto gledam preko internet bankarstva....

----------


## r_i_t_a

blago vama,a kada će komplikacije.valjda hoće do petka :/

----------


## Nikina mama

E bas to me zanima, naime nisam znala da se u razlicito vrijeme uplacuju komplikacije i porodiljna naknada  :Embarassed:

----------


## panterica

zaba sjela porodiljna 
zna li netko možda da li porodiljna naknada za drugih šest mjeseci sjeda isti dan kad i za prvih šest
meni nešto ne štima računica  :Mad:

----------


## Marsupilami

panterica, u principu sjeda isti dan, ali ako si imala prelazak u sredini mjeseca onda zna biti par dana kasnjenja tako da bi ti drugi dio mogao sjesti za par dana kada sjedaju komplikacije   :Kiss:

----------


## panterica

da, imala sam prelazak baš sredinom mjeseca i dobila točno pola plaće. valjda će sjest i pola od onih 2500
hvala!

----------


## panterica

sjeo i drugi dio  :D , s jučerašnjim datumom   :Mad:

----------


## Nikina mama

A nakon koliko dana sjedaju komplikacije?!

----------


## anatom

> A nakon koliko dana sjedaju komplikacije?!



a cuj, oko 20-25 recimo.Nekada urane ali onda kad dodju u normalno vrijeme smo svi revoltirani!

----------


## saska7

> Nikina mama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A nakon koliko dana sjedaju komplikacije?!
> 
> 
> 
> a cuj, oko 20-25 recimo.Nekada urane ali onda kad dodju u normalno vrijeme smo svi revoltirani!


a kad su to uranile?!?!
najranije su stizle 20, najkasnije 25, obicno 23 (cca 5 dana nakon porodiljnih naknada)

----------


## anatom

znalo mi se desiti na pocetku da dobijem 19-20, na to sam mislila.  :Smile:

----------


## Mea

Bok, 
Imam i ja pitanje - da li se prema gradovima razlikuje kojeg će se datuma u mjesecu dobiti naknada za komplikacije (npr Rijeka???) i prema bankama u kojima imate tekući račun - Zagrebačka u mom slučaju. Ja još nisam dobila ništa pa me zanima jer trebam dobiti zajedno i za 9 i 10 mj...Da li se ikome dogodilo da nisu isplatili na vrijeme ili nedaj Bože izgubili papire, :Smile:  hehe ...
Eto zanimaju me vaša iskustva.
Hvala i veliki pozdrav.

----------


## luni

Nema razlike u gradovima, ali ima od banke do banke. U nekim bankama sjedne ujutro u nekima poslijepodne, a u nekima sutradan.

----------


## Poka

> da, imala sam prelazak baš sredinom mjeseca i dobila točno pola plaće. valjda će sjest i pola od onih 2500
> hvala!


Ja sam na porodiljnom od 16.10. i 19.11. mi je sjelo oko 3300 kn. Zar nebi trebala dobiti punu placu kad sam na porodiljnom?

----------


## luni

Dobila si porodiljni od 16.-31.10. od socijalnog, a ovaj dio od 01.-16. trebaš dobiti od poslodavca

----------


## Adrijana

Jesu nekome sjele komplikacije u RBA?

----------


## Nikina mama

Ja imam racun u OTP banci i nema nista  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ribicaa

zaba isto ništa još...uffffffff....poluditi ću

----------


## laura29

Ni u PBZ-u od komplikacija još ništa.  :Sad:

----------


## Adrijana

To bi moglo značiti da ni u 12.mj. prije Božića nećemo dobiti novce   :Sad:

----------


## Iva30

Cure, tek da znate ni u HPB-u još ništa.   :Sad:

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja sam jutros bila u banci i .....banana.   :Mad:  
ali sam cula od dosta mama da i njima jos nije nista sjelo....cekamo dakle kolektivno.

----------


## Tincha

Nema još ništa na računu u RBA... Što steže bananko remen nama?

----------


## iglica

Joj, joj, joj! Ja sam takva tuka da je zemlja nema. Znate kaj sam napravila ili bolje rečeno nisam : zaboravila sam otići na povjerenstvo. Ja sam zabrijala da mi je povjerenstvo 30.11. i danas lijepo otiđem k liječnici da mi da sve potrebno kao i svaki mjesec; kad ona meni kaže da sam već trebala to obaviti 20.11. 
PANIKA!!!
Jel se to još nekome dogodilo? Vjerojatno nije, ali eto pitam utjehe radi. Zanima me kakve su sad posljedice. Katastrofa! 
Ajme koja sam ja tuka!!!

----------


## Nikina mama

Iglice ne kasnis strasno, samo 4 dana, odi sutra i reci da si bila na putu ili nesto slicno da si bila sprijecena, mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema, nije ono da kasnis 4 mjeseca jel  :Wink:

----------


## dundo

Iglica ja sam kasnila ( doduše samo 1 dan) ali teta je bila jako ljubazna nije ništa rekla osim da neka se ja doma odmaram i mirujem a na komisiju drugi put neka dođe netko drugi bilo tko. Bez brige ima nas još zaboravnih

----------


## iglica

Cure hvala kaj ste brzo odgovorile i utješile me! 
Takva me panika ulovila, prestrašno.
 Valjda će biti i u mom slučaju sve ok kao i kod vas. Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## luni

PBZ ništa.

----------


## ribicaa

ništa od love danas...još uvijek račun prazan :?

----------


## Mea

Ja sam danas išla nositi doznake za 11 mj - komplikacije, i naravno pitala ženu kad će biti uplata, kad sam već tamo... Rekla je da su za porodiljni išle naknade ali da još nisu za komplikacije, ali da ne brinem da će bit uplaćeno uskoro - štogod to značilo... ??? :?

----------


## anatom

sada cemo vidjeti dali je kriza u zemlji!
Kada pocnu kasniti sa isplatama trudnicama onda je stvarno frka!

Zao mi je sto sada znam da iduca naknada sigurno nece biti prije Bozica!
Bljak.
Sve mi se gadi.

----------


## lane

Stvarno nisu normalni.

----------


## ANA132

Niti u Erste

----------


## Adrijana

Nema ni danas ujutro u RBA  :/

----------


## Nikina mama

Ma najgore mi je sto ako se nastavi ovako sljedeci mj. cemo dobiti naknadu nakon Bozica, katastrofa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## JoBe

Jutros ni u Zabi ništa, i onda kažu nemojte se živcirat... a sve mi je vezano za tekući i sad ne mogu ništa, a još su mi i minus smanjili ovaj misec... katastrofa

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ajoj...sad kad vas čitam, ovo je katastrofa  :Sad:  Kako imaju obzira toliko kasnit s naknadama   :Evil or Very Mad:  Vjerujem da u saboru ne kasne s plaćama  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## luni

PBZ ništa.

----------


## SNOOPY

ZABA ništa....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## r_i_t_a

RBA ništa  :Mad:

----------


## Mea

Kriza u državi   :Laughing:

----------


## Nikina mama

Sramota...sve je to mafija  :Laughing:

----------


## znatiželjna_505

pbz ništa. 
Ja sam relativno nova u svemu ovome, ovo mi je tek prva cijela naknada za komplikacije. Prošli mjesec dobila sam polovicu od poslodavca, a polovicu od HZZo-a koja je sjela 23. Stvarno sam mislila nema šanse da ne sjedne 24.11. u ponedjeljak. sad kad čitam ovo sve mislim si jojjjjjj.

----------


## katica

Evo mene sa par pitanja.
Od 25 u mjesecu se uzimaju doznake za bolovanje komplikacije u trudnoći?
Da li jedna doznaka na HZZO a druga u firmu, do kojeg datuma se predaju?
Upozorili dr ili sama moram voditi računa kad se ide na povjerenstvo, dobiješ li točno određen termin? I koliko skužila ne moram ići ja može i netko drugi npr. svekar 
Hvala

----------


## crazy-daisy

jel' netko možda zvao da pita jesu li uplatili? mislim,danas je krajnji rok pa sam sad već lagano zabrinuta...a stvarno, što će tek bit u 12.mjesecu? :?

----------


## pelena

meni skidaju kredit za stan prvoga, svi računi stigli a ja u minusu do grla nisam uopće nervozna samo što bih nekoga upucala da mogu   :Mad:

----------


## pelena

> Evo mene sa par pitanja.
> Od 25 u mjesecu se uzimaju doznake za bolovanje komplikacije u trudnoći?
> Da li jedna doznaka na HZZO a druga u firmu, do kojeg datuma se predaju?
> Upozorili dr ili sama moram voditi računa kad se ide na povjerenstvo, dobiješ li točno određen termin? I koliko skužila ne moram ići ja može i netko drugi npr. svekar 
> Hvala


nama u firmi su rekli da je najbolje oko 20 u mjesecu odnijeti doznaku na hzzo i u firmu. što se tiče povjerenstva mislim da bi tvoja doktorica trebala voditi o tome računa bar je moja meni tako napravila je da sam sama brinula o tome mislim da se ne bi niti sjetila kada moram ići.  da li može netko drugi umjesto tebe na povjerenstvo to ne znam, ja sam bila sama

----------


## crazy-daisy

katice,krajem svakog mjeseca moraš otići svojoj dr.opće prakse i uzeti doznake. da,1primjer nosiš u HZZO (najkasnije do 5. u sljedećem mj kako bi taj mj dobila novac),a u firmu mislim da moraš par dana prije jer vam se plaće vjerojatno obračunavaju malo prije 5.
Glede komisije-ja ti preporučam da sama vodiš brigu o tome kada ti ističe bolovanje(dr.ti je napisala koliko dana pa to nije problem izračunati) jer mene moja npr. nije upozorila,a ja nisam obraćala pozornost jer sam bila uvjerena kako bi ona to trebala pratiti. dobiješ točan dan,vrijeme i adresu na koju moraš otići na komisiju. može otići tvoj svekar ako je tebi problem,glavno da ponese povijest bolesti od ginića. ja sam išla sama pa sam na red došla puuuno ranije jer sam trudnica,a vjeruj- JAKO dugo se čeka tako da ne vjerujem da će ti svekra pustiti prek reda,ali ako čovjeku nije problem pričekati... nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## JoBe

Danas mi je očito dan D... naknada još nije stigla i zato sam  :Evil or Very Mad:  , a sad sam poslala muža po doznake za 11 misec i poslalo mi i uputnicu za komisiju?! A prije 10 dana sam bila kod doktora i reka mi je da ne trebam na komisiju jer mi je gin. prominila šifru bolovanja i sad i na nju imam pravo 3 miseca bez komisije  :?  Ko je tu lud sad?! Ma poslat ću ja oca jer mi se ne da ić u Split samo radi toga al kako se to tako brzo minjaju pravila?! Po ovome sad ispada da ja kasnin sa komisijom cilih 7 dana jer je 3 miseca od otvaranja bolovanja isteklo 18. Oću imat kakvih problema? Jel se to kome desilo već?

----------


## crazy-daisy

JoBe, ja sam kasnila na komisiju 4dana jer mi dr. nije na vrijeme rekla,ali se nitko nije bunio kada sam došla. nisu ni spomenuli pa mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu.

----------


## JoBe

thx, baš sam se bila zabrinula radi toga.... kiss

----------


## Pepita

> meni skidaju kredit za stan prvoga, svi računi stigli a ja u minusu do grla nisam uopće nervozna samo što bih nekoga upucala da mogu


Potpisujem!!! Pogotovo nervozu zbog kredita, ludaaa sam već.

----------


## iglica

Uf, malo mi lakše kad čitam da nikome još nisu uplatili. Ako ste čitali moju poruku iznad, znate da sam zabrljala sa povjerenstvom (tuka). Prva pomisao mi je bila: nema plaće ovaj mjesec!!!! 
Danas sam se tresla kao šiba na vodi dok sam išla do bankomata i kad ono ništa!!!! 
Ždere me nervoza, panika, predbacivanje samoj sebi kako sam glupa cijelo popodne.Baš sam se loše osjećal zbog toga, raspoloženje mi na čistoj nuli.
 Nakon ovih vaših poruka da nikom nisu isplatili malo mi je lakše.   :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana

Ni danas ujutro ništa  :/ 
To valjda žele da nam ova naknada potraje do Božića, budući da ćemo slijedeću izgleda dobiti u siječnju   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pepita

> To valjda žele da nam ova naknada potraje do Božića, budući da ćemo slijedeću izgleda dobiti u siječnju


  :Laughing:

----------


## ribicaa

zaba isto ništa...ni danas ujutro...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Straško

Ni PBZ ništa.
Šizim!

----------


## anatom

jeki netko zvao tam njih?pa ovo stvarno nije normalno!

----------


## Zubic vila

:Sad:  ... toliko o pronatalitetnoj politici. Plaće se po zakonu isplaćuju najkasnije do 15., mirovine stižu oko 10.-og, a trudnice svoje naknade plaća za vrijeme bolovanja i čuvanja bebica dobiju jednog lijepog dana, a 26. je očito prerano. Pa se ti ne živciraj. Jasno je tko je tu najmanje bitan.

----------


## ribicaa

ja ću sad nazvati pa javim kaj kažu...  :Mad:

----------


## ribicaa

kaže teta meni tako ležerno ...ništa još ovaj tjedan...poluditi ću.........  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## znatiželjna_505

molim?!?!!!!

pa kaj je to moguce.... zbilja si to nisam mislila. 
jel bilo ikad prije tolikog kašnjenja?  To bi značilo da sigurno niš prije 1.12.  pa stvarno grozno....

----------


## ANA132

Inače je stizalo od 20 do 23 u mjesecu

----------


## Adrijana

Meni su rekli danas ili sutra. Da ovaj mjesec kasne   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ribicaa

meni je ženska rekla da nije krenula uplata i da ni neće ovaj tjedan...tako da sam ju ja još onako ljutito nije ni krenula ona meni da, nije još al bude uskoro nebrinite....  :Crying or Very sad:  

grozno

----------


## iglica

Evo da Vam javim i ohrabrim sve kojima će se to možda dogoditi (zaboraviti otići na povjerenstvo,   :Laughing:  ). Sve bilo ok. Nitko ne ništa nije pitao. Produili mi bolovanje i sad mi samo trebaju novci,    :Grin:  
Od sad s vama brinem oko toga kad stiže naknada. :/

----------


## marie26

Ja znam da su nekad, prije par godina uvijek kasnile naknade, dolazile su ponekad oko 20-i nekog, a nekad iza 1. Kad sam ja krenula na omplikacije, teta u HZZO-u mi je rekla da je to nekad bilo, da sada redovito dolaze, između 20. i 25. Hmmmm....danas je 26. Valjda je Sanader stegnuo remen na trudnicama..... :?

----------


## ribicaa

bogme je našao na kome će...stezati remen, lako njemu stezati ja dobijem mizeriju od novaca i još ih nemogu ni dočekati,bitnije je da oni imaju svoju ministarsku plaću od 20 000 kn i krpaju kraj s krajem...

a mi mali ljudi nismo bitni...joj mene to tako ljuti a nemogu ništa mogu sjesti i plakati skupa sa svima vama...  :Razz:

----------


## Zubic vila

[quote="ribicaa"]bogme je našao na kome će...stezati remen, lako njemu stezati ja dobijem mizeriju od novaca i još ih nemogu ni dočekati,bitnije je da oni imaju svoju ministarsku plaću od 20 000 kn i krpaju kraj s krajem...

Lakše je na nama stegnuti remen, ipak su naši trudnički trbusi još uvijek manjeg opsega od njihovih premijerskih i ministarskih. 
Nisam shvatila, cure koje ste zvale u HZZO, jel onda stiže naknada ovaj tjedan? Ponedjeljak je 01.12., to bi stvarno bilo izvan svake pameti da ne stigne do petka tj. preksutra! Pa ljudima skidaju kredite prvoga u mjesecu, a o režijama s kojima sad kasnimo prvi put u životu da ne pričam. "Sigurno" će nam oprostiti kamate na zakašnjele uplate jer čekamo svoje naknade.

----------


## ribicaa

meni je rekla da ne...a netko je još zvao mislim arijana i da su njoj rekli da će biti ovaj tjedan..sad pitanje tko je pričao s kojom ženskom i koja je upućenija...ja sam zvala u jukićevu ...

----------


## Adrijana

Meni je svekar išao predati doznaku na hzzo pa je pitao usput. Ali ja sam u Čakovcu  :/

----------


## ribicaa

a daj bože da bude al ja gledam stalno na internetu i ništa se ne mijenja stanje...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## yrda

Hy!

Evo ja sam nova i ova tema me potaknula da se uključim.
Bila sam jutros na zavodu i teta mo je rekla do 28. da će bit uplata,to znači da ćemo mi to na računima imat u subotu...naravno ako me nije slagala. Grozno!!!

----------


## Poka

meni su neki dan u jukicevoj rekli da ce bit ovaj tjedan....

----------


## Tincha

Strašno! Baš me zanima hoće li mi banka oprostiti kamate   :Mad:  
Zna bananko da smo mi na komplikacijama, zbog rizične trudnoće, pa ne možemo na prosvjed 5.12.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pinocchio

> Baš me zanima hoće li mi banka oprostiti kamate


samoj od sebe joj to sigurno neće pasti na pamet. ali ako se sve vi udružite, napišete pokoje lijepo sročeno pismo i uputite ga na pravu adresu možda će se to i dogoditi. pišite ministarstvima, gradu, hzzo-u i bankama. i ne zaboravite novine  :Smile:

----------


## r_i_t_a

pa oni nisu normalni...sada kada počmu stizat opomene za plaćanja ne računajući kamate... mogla sam kupit još jedan poklon za Božić.  :Mad:  

jeli oni znaju koliko su trudnice opasne  :Grin:  ,kad su nervozne 8)

----------


## anatom

> Tincha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš me zanima hoće li mi banka oprostiti kamate
> 
> 
> samoj od sebe joj to sigurno neće pasti na pamet. ali ako se sve vi udružite, napišete pokoje lijepo sročeno pismo i uputite ga na pravu adresu možda će se to i dogoditi. pišite ministarstvima, gradu, hzzo-u i bankama. i ne zaboravite novine



ovo je istina.Tko je za????

Ajmo se udruziti!

----------


## geberita

Ovo je stvarno strašno ,mi na porodiljskom nismo tako zakinute.Ali šta je previše previše  je,briga mene za krizu zanima me dali će oni hraniti moju dijecu kada nam lova bude kasnila sve više.I toplo se nadam da će novci biti prije božiča,jer bi sanader i ostala bagra mogli imati više osječaja za natalitet koji uporno tvrde da je pre mali .Stoga trebalo bi napisati pismo u vladu ili mail da se pobrinu da im natalitet stvarno ne padne jer nisu u stanju trudnicama i rodiljama dati ono što su krvavo zaradile.

----------


## dundo

Ja sam sada išla nositi doznake u vrtić u kojem radim i pitala usput koliku jednokratnu pomoć oni isplaćuju i da li treba neki posebni zahtjev za to. Teta u računovodstvu me samo pogledala i rekla da oni jednokratnu pomoć isplaćuju onima koji su na bolovanju. Tj onima koji su stvarno bolesni, a komplikacije se tu ne računaju.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anatom

> Ja sam sada išla nositi doznake u vrtić u kojem radim i pitala usput koliku jednokratnu pomoć oni isplaćuju i da li treba neki posebni zahtjev za to. Teta u računovodstvu me samo pogledala i rekla da oni jednokratnu pomoć isplaćuju onima koji su na bolovanju. Tj onima koji su stvarno bolesni, a komplikacije se tu ne računaju.



ja se u svojo firmi neusudim niti pitati.mislim da bi me izbacili van odmah!

----------


## iglica

Naknada je S T I G L A !!! (Karlovačka banka)

----------


## SNOOPY

U ZABI još ništa.....

----------


## iglica

> Teta u računovodstvu me samo pogledala i rekla da oni jednokratnu pomoć isplaćuju onima koji su na bolovanju. Tj onima koji su stvarno bolesni, a komplikacije se tu ne računaju.


Ja radim u školi i meni su uredno isplatili 3300 nakon 3 mjeseca neprekidnog bolovanja, a bila sam  loše nekih dva tjedna na početku bolovanja i kasnije sve pet.Čak svakimjesec kad nosim doznaku ostanem s njima na kavi u školi, na velikom odmoru,   :Laughing:  
 Mislim da bi to trebala malo istražiti i prelistati po kolektivnom, jer nije(barem meni )to baš mali novac na koji imaš pravo.

----------


## Tatsha

sjelo u pbz upravo *4.257,28 KN*, fala jbnom grinču

----------


## Adrijana

U Rba još nije. Valjda će sutra.

----------


## r_i_t_a

sjelo u  RBA :D  :D

----------


## dundo

[quote="anatom
ja se u svojo firmi neusudim niti pitati.mislim da bi me izbacili van odmah![/quote]

Ma bolje da nisam ni ja pitala ovao me samo zbediralo. Po čemu netko tko je na bolovanju zato jer ima upalu volje(a takvih kod nas ima) ima pravo na pomoć a ja ne  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anatom

zaba nista

----------


## ribicaa

he, ja se taman htjela javiti da ajmo se stvarno udružiti i poduzeti nešto, 
meni u zabi još ništa....al dobro tko čeka taj dočeka valjda bude i zaba danas kvragu...ja bi ih dala u novine koliko me izluđuju,oni bi nam možda pomogli

----------


## Adrijana

Sjelo i meni  :D 
Al sve se bojim slijedećeg mjeseca  :/

----------


## ribicaa

> Sjelo i meni  :D 
> Al sve se bojim slijedećeg mjeseca  :/



bogme da...valjda neće i idući mjesec zezati...to bi stvarno bilo katastrofa, al u nadi je spas...  :Embarassed:

----------


## JoBe

Zaba je očito zadnja...  :Crying or Very sad:  ... bitno da je počelo...

----------


## yrda

...mi u zabi smo u banani šmrc,šmrc  :Crying or Very sad: a mislim da se i idući mjesec trebamo spremit na istu situaciju...ipak si sanader i ekipa treba isplatit božicnice i ostale darove, a za nas što ostane...

----------


## ribicaa

> ...mi u zabi smo u banani šmrc,šmrc a mislim da se i idući mjesec trebamo spremit na istu situaciju...ipak si sanader i ekipa treba isplatit božicnice i ostale darove, a za nas što ostane...



curke u zabi obično u 13 h sjedaju pare ili u 18 koju min poslije...pa valjda ćemo i mi danas doći na red...ja dežuram pa javim za zabu kad sjedne....  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivana B-G

evo ja bih mogla plakat!   :Evil or Very Mad:   ne zelim uopce reci koliko mi je ostalo u novcaniku, a racuni jos cekaju neplaceni na regalu!!!....ne mogu vjerovat....

----------


## ribicaa

SJELO JEEE U ZABUU........ :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## yrda

Juuuupppppi,evo i ja sam odmah provjerila :D .......stanje na računu je pozitivno!!!!!!

----------


## JoBe

I meni!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Idem skontat koliko će mi ostat od kartica itd, da mogu malo ić napunit frižider...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ribicaa

:Laughing:  hehe, sad smo se u problemima zbrajanja i oduzimanja...  :Laughing:  

ja isto već plaćam račune,kombiniram hehe...

----------


## anatom

nemam komentara opce na ovo sve.

Ionako dobivamo crkavicu i onda ju jos moramo cekti i iscekivati.Svi imamo kredite i rezije, a moramo jesti nesto!


Zgrozena sam .Ipak donosimo u zemlju nove generacije.
Vidim da se to nimalo ne cijeni!

----------


## Pepita

*anatom* kad jedan premjer može reći da smo "u banani" onda ti je sve jasno   :Grin:

----------


## anatom

a to je isto istina.U banani smo! 8)

----------


## Pepita

> a to je isto istina.U banani smo! 8)


A jesmo samo se to tako ne kaže...

----------


## anatom

nije se siroti mogao u tom trenu sjetiti druge rijeci!Ionako ima presiroki vokabular  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pelena

ima li netko na erste? meni još ništa

----------


## JoBe

možda štedi na nama da može kupit novi riječnik... pa da mu napokon netko prevede to "u banani"...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ne znam kako vama al ja sam dobila čak 100 kn više nego prošle misece... ovo mi je za banane...

----------


## ribicaa

> možda štedi na nama da može kupit novi riječnik... pa da mu napokon netko prevede to "u banani"...   
> 
> ne znam kako vama al ja sam dobila čak 100 kn više nego prošle misece... ovo mi je za banane...



i ja isto 1970 kn inaće je sto -sto pedeset kn manje...al mislim da je to zato što je bilo više radnih sati u  10 mjesecu---al neka je 100kn je ipak 100 kn :D

----------


## anatom

je.mjesec je imao dosta radnih dana.Ali zato ovaj ima jakooo malo!

ali tako to ide!

----------


## JoBe

slijedeću ćemo ionako dobit u 1. misec pa kad prođu blagdani više mi neće ni bit bitno jel 100 kn manje ili više...  :Laughing:  

a pod bor ćemo stavljat jabuke i kolače ka i prije sto godina šta ima veze... cure pa ipak idemo u eu (tako je valjda i tamo)  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

> ima li netko na erste? meni još ništa


Ni meni još ništa u erste  :? čudi me obično dođe prije nego u ZABA-i

----------


## pelena

istina erste je dosta ažurna, bar je bila do sada. nadam se sutra ujutro.

----------


## Mea

I meni je stigla lova sinoć, ja sam na ZABI,  :Smile:  Već sam se bila zabrinula jer je meni trebalo u komadu doć i za po 9 i 10. Super da je stiglo, sad mogu odahnuti. 
Što se tiče Božićnih poklona mislim da je bolje stegnuti remen ove godine i pokušati nešto ušparati, jer ako sad kasne s isplatama svi, pa čak i ako budu kasnili u 12, zamislite što će biti u siječnju kad obično sve nekako zaspe svake godine u gospodarstvu. Ljudi se istroše za Božić i Novu godinu i onda ne troše ništa i čekaju veljaču da stignu novci jer su u siječnju u minusu zbog ekstremnog božićnog trošenja,..., :Smile:  
Ja sam za to da i se i prestane više s tim konzumerizmom oko Božića, bolje je ispeći kolače i biti doma sa svojim najmilijima. Meni osobno to više znači nego dobiti bilo kakav poklon. A i s obzirom na to da kako moram ležati zadnjih 2 mjeseca i ne smijem se voziti. nisam vidjela svoje jer su u drugom gradu pa bi mi definitvno najljepši poklon bio da cijela obitelj bude na okupu za Božić.  :Heart:  
Ajme što sam se raspisala...grozno,  :Laughing:

----------


## ANA132

Sad sam gledala stanje računa i u Erste nikakvih promjena, pa kad misle

----------


## Pepita

> Sad sam gledala stanje računa i u Erste nikakvih promjena, pa kad misle


Ovo je zbilja čudno  :?

----------


## ANA132

Ups, nisam javila maloprije gledala i naknadu sam dobila u Erste

----------


## panterica

netko je gore pitao za onih 3300 kn koje se dobiju nakon 90 dana neprekidnog bolovanja. komplikacije u trudnoći jesu bolovanje!!! i ima pravo

----------


## Pepita

> netko je gore pitao za onih 3300 kn koje se dobiju nakon 90 dana neprekidnog bolovanja. komplikacije u trudnoći jesu bolovanje!!! i ima pravo


Da svakako, ja sam dobila   :Grin:

----------


## Iva30

A meni su idioti poslali naknadu za 9 i 10 mj. poštanskom uplatnicom, bez obzira što sam priložila s dokumentacijom fotokopiju tekućeg računa! I naravno da još nije stiglo ništa (mora i pošta malo provrtiti koji dinar) a samo mi još fali da mi zbog idiota i njihovih gluposti ukinu minus. E pa stvarno!

----------


## dundo

> panterica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> netko je gore pitao za onih 3300 kn koje se dobiju nakon 90 dana neprekidnog bolovanja. komplikacije u trudnoći jesu bolovanje!!! i ima pravo
> 
> 
> Da svakako, ja sam dobila


Ja sam pitala. Ma vidim ja da imam pravo samo još to trebam dokazati svojima u firmi  :/  Ali odlučila sam da neću tako lako odustati. Jer za svako drugo bolovanje isplaćuju

----------


## arijet

ja ovaj mjesec neću dobit ništa jer je moja "draga" šefica zaboravila predat izvještaj o bolovanju,valjda će mi drugi mj, isplatit za 10 i 11 mj odjednom,a do onda u minus,ljuta sam ko ris  :Mad:

----------


## winnerica

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  panterica prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## Nina20

moja kćer 3.1. puni godinu dana. dali ću ja onda još u prvom mjesecu dobiti porodiljnu naknadu?

----------


## marie26

> moja kćer 3.1. puni godinu dana. dali ću ja onda još u prvom mjesecu dobiti porodiljnu naknadu?


Pa ja mislim da hoćeš - za ta dva dana. 03.01. moraš početi raditi. Dva dana je dva dana.

----------


## panterica

u prvom ćeš dobit naknadu za prosinac, a u veljači za ta dva dana

----------


## Nina20

> Nina20 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moja kćer 3.1. puni godinu dana. dali ću ja onda još u prvom mjesecu dobiti porodiljnu naknadu?
> 
> 
> Pa ja mislim da hoćeš - za ta dva dana. 03.01. moraš početi raditi. Dva dana je dva dana.


nemoram početi raditi. do tad ću već roditi drugo. vidi potpis   :Grin:

----------


## marie26

> marie26 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Nina20 prvotno napisa
> ...


ups....sorry, nisam vidjela....pa onda ćeš valjda dobivati neku naknadu i dalje, šta ne?

----------


## Nina20

> Nina20 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  marie26 prvotno napisa
> ...


hoću, da, ali samo me zanimalo hoću još taj mjesec dobiti za prvo dijete da si znam isplanirati neke stvari.  :Smile:

----------


## panterica

provjeri to dobro na hzzo. znam za slučaj gdje su bile dvije bebe tako blizu rođene, ali nije se duplala naknada

----------


## Nina20

> provjeri to dobro na hzzo. znam za slučaj gdje su bile dvije bebe tako blizu rođene, ali nije se duplala naknada


kad smo već kod toga, dali znaš možda koliko bi trebala dobivati sad za dvoje djece kao nezaposlena majka? do sad sam za jedno dobivala 1663 kune.

----------


## rebeca

Hoćemo li dobiti naknadu (plaćicu) pred Božić, do 25-og ???

----------


## anatom

> Hoćemo li dobiti naknadu (plaćicu) pred Božić, do 25-og ???



.....to samo nebo zna............

----------


## panterica

> panterica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> provjeri to dobro na hzzo. znam za slučaj gdje su bile dvije bebe tako blizu rođene, ali nije se duplala naknada
> 
> 
> kad smo već kod toga, dali znaš možda koliko bi trebala dobivati sad za dvoje djece kao nezaposlena majka? do sad sam za jedno dobivala 1663 kune.


to ti je u biti novi porodiljni, opet 1663 kn. nebitno koliko djece imaš. mame blizanaca, trojki imaju jednako toliko

----------


## Marsupilami

> marie26 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Nina20 prvotno napisa
> ...


Kada rodis onda ces zatvoriti postojeci porodiljni i otvoriti novi.
Onda ce ti se naknada za starije dijete isplatiti do onog datuma kada otvoris novi porodiljni, a nakon toga za novo dijete od toga datuma.
U isto vrijeme ne mozes biti na dva porodiljna dopusta, dakle jedan se zatvara a drugi otvara - prekida u isplati nece biti, samo ce vjerovatno naknada doci u dva dijela  :Wink: 

p.s. super ti je termin poroda, na moj rodjendan   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Marsupilami

ah da najbitnije zaboravih, odgovor na tvoje pitanje.
Da dobit ces naknadu u prvom mjesecu, ali u dva djela vjerovatno pa da te ne zbuni jer rijetko obadva dijela sjednu istodobno.
Ponekada je par sati razlike, a ponekada i jedan dan, eto tek toliko da se ne uplasis krajem prvog   :Wink:

----------


## panterica

> Hoćemo li dobiti naknadu (plaćicu) pred Božić, do 25-og ???


vjerujem da da, jer bi inače bila tek 29-og (pa dok to banke proknjiže 30 -og)

----------


## Nina20

hvala na odgovorima   :Kiss:

----------


## geberita

Ljudi jer se možemo nadati porodiljnom ovaj tjedan,i zanima me dali porodiljne naknade poslje nove godine nidu gore i vrjede za sve rodilje koje su trenutno u tom stanju :/

----------


## božana

nešto sitno za drugih 6 mj., umjesto 2500 na 2660 kn.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Ja sam rodila prije 4 mjeseca, ali sam papire za naknadu predala tek prije 2 tjedna. Pa me sad zanima kako to ide sa isplatom? Dal ću ja dobit lovu za prethodne mjesece ili se računa godina dana od prijave ili to neću uopće dobit? Nisam zaposlena.

----------


## ribicaa

curke jel zvala možda koja hzzo,dali će biti novci ovaj tjedan???

----------


## ribicaa

> Ja sam rodila prije 4 mjeseca, ali sam papire za naknadu predala tek prije 2 tjedna. Pa me sad zanima kako to ide sa isplatom? Dal ću ja dobit lovu za prethodne mjesece ili se računa godina dana od prijave ili to neću uopće dobit? Nisam zaposlena.




hmmm.....mislim da ćeš dobiti od sad kako si se prijavila...al nemoj me držati za riječ...

----------


## ribicaa

> dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam rodila prije 4 mjeseca, ali sam papire za naknadu predala tek prije 2 tjedna. Pa me sad zanima kako to ide sa isplatom? Dal ću ja dobit lovu za prethodne mjesece ili se računa godina dana od prijave ili to neću uopće dobit? Nisam zaposlena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.....mislim da ćeš dobiti od sad kako si se prijavila...al nemoj me držati za riječ...


pa do godine dana dijeteta...koliko sam ja upoznata s time tako bi trebalo biti.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Bila bi jako zahvalna da mi odgovori netko tko je siguran.
Ribice, hvala.

----------


## vlatka5

trebala bi dobit zaostatke.nakanda je do godine dana djetetovog života.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> trebala bi dobit zaostatke.nakanda je do godine dana djetetovog života.


Draga baš si me razveselila,još samo da mi netko potvrdi to....  :Smile:

----------


## Mirtica

Naknadu ćeš dobiti od mjeseca kad si predala zahtjev kad i svi mi ostali. 
Zaostatke također dobivaš, možda isti dan, a možda tek sljedeći mjesec. Za to će morati ipak malo vjećati :/ 
Ako si nezaposlena, također imaš pravo na priznavanje godine dana staža. I to možeš zatražiti do 1. rođendana djeteta. Javiš se na mirovinsko. Ponijeti rodni list djeteta, tvoju radnu knjižicu i obrazac iz Narodnih novina (ne znam koji)

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Naknadu ćeš dobiti od mjeseca kad si predala zahtjev kad i svi mi ostali. 
> Zaostatke također dobivaš, možda isti dan, a možda tek sljedeći mjesec. Za to će morati ipak malo vjećati :/ 
> Ako si nezaposlena, također imaš pravo na priznavanje godine dana staža. I to možeš zatražiti do 1. rođendana djeteta. Javiš se na mirovinsko. Ponijeti rodni list djeteta, tvoju radnu knjižicu i obrazac iz Narodnih novina (ne znam koji)


Studiram, pa pretpostavljam da nemam pravo na priznavanje staža?!

----------


## mim1104

dali netko zna kad bu porodiljna sjela?

----------


## panterica

zna li netko ide li ovih 2660 umjesto 2500 za drugih 6 mjeseca u siječnju ili veljači  :?

----------


## Tatsha

pa u veljači- tad dobivaš za siječanj plaću

----------


## geberita

a kako je da naknadom za druge dvije godine jer i ona ide šta gore  :Laughing:   :?

----------


## mim1104

jeli zna netko kad bu sjela porodiljna?

----------


## luni

Ja sam sada gledala na PBZ još ništa. Ja mislim da će sutra.

----------


## ribicaa

> Ja sam sada gledala na PBZ još ništa. Ja mislim da će sutra.



ZABA isto ništa...

----------


## nadia7

> luni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam sada gledala na PBZ još ništa. Ja mislim da će sutra.
> 
> 
> 
> ZABA isto ništa...


a kad će naše za komplikacije  :Sad:

----------


## geberita

zvala sam hzzo sutra planiraju isplatu porodiljskog,a i diječji je sutra.zato cure sutra bi trebao biti dan naše trnutne financiske krize :D

----------


## ribicaa

> ribicaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  luni prvotno napisa
> ...



ja se nadam da će nas usrećiti odmah sutra isto...  :Smile:  
ja trebam par dana dobiti porodiljni, a skoro cijeli mjesec komplikacije tak da čekam i jedno i drugo...  :Grin:

----------


## Adrijana

> ribicaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  luni prvotno napisa
> ...


Komplikacije nažalost uvijek sjednu par dana poslije, pa se ja bojim da neće do Božića  :/

----------


## Larita

erste još ništa   :Sad:

----------


## Pepita

> nadia7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ribicaa prvotno napisa
> ...


Mislim da će sjesti do Božića.

----------


## mim1104

ni u RBA jos nista mozda poslijepodne sjedne

----------


## geberita

Možda RBA bude oko pola četiri vidljivo,preko interneta

----------


## sanjaneo

> Možda RBA bude oko pola četiri vidljivo,preko interneta


javite ako bude

----------


## geberita

cure počela uplata porodiljskog oko 11.30  :D  :D ,provjereno u hzzo teta rekla da su krenule uplate,zato kod mene rba direkt počinje biti u  uporabi  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## panterica

jos nema porodiljne na zabi, ali ipak iznenadjenje: sjela bozicnica  :D

----------


## mim1104

sjela porodiljna u RBA

----------


## Švrćo

i u PBZ došla naknada

----------


## malo janje

u zabi je sjela  :D

----------


## Adrijana

Komplikacije ništa. Valjda bude do srijede  :/

----------


## geberita

Sjeo diječji i porodiljski uRBA jos oko pola dva :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Jenz

sjelo i u Erste   :Grin:

----------


## Luciana*

ovaj mjesec sam za porodiljnu naknadu dobila 500kn manje nego prošli. to mi je inače druga po redu.
jel moguće da je razlog to što sam rodila  9 dana nakon termina?

----------


## saska7

ne
rijec je o izracunu porodiljne naknade - prosli mjesec je imao samo 20 radnih dana, tj 160 radnih sati koji kad se pomnoze sa satnicom obicno daju manju naknadu nego placa (nekak ispadne da se prosjek place izracunava na temelju mjeseci sa puno radnih dana...) slijedeca naknada ce biti veca jer 12mj ima 23 radna dana  :Wink:

----------


## Larita

> sjelo i u Erste


jeeeeeee...

ot. a kaj nam se ne javiš malo na ljetne?

----------


## jaja

ja sam bolivanje izvadila 1.11 zna li iko kad bi mi prvo bolovanje moglo leć neko kaže 24-25,a neko 28-29,ta 4 dana mi znaće jer sa 2 miseca na jednoj plači  :Laughing:

----------


## lane

Ako si predala doznaku u HZZO do 5.11. onda ces dobiti ovaj mjesec. Ako nisi onda tek iduci.

----------


## Luciana*

> ne
> rijec je o izracunu porodiljne naknade...


hvala na brzom odgovoru  :Wink:  
vidjela sam odmah sinoć no malecka nije dala da napišem slova

mogla sam i mislit da je tako nešto no ne daj Bože da sama izračunam radne dane u mjesecu već tražim neki blesavi razlog  :Embarassed:

----------


## lane

A da li ce biti 24-25.tog ili kasnije ovisi o miloj nam drzavi. Inace je do 25.-tog sjedala naknada za bolovanje, ali prosli mjesec je bila kasnije.
Isto ovisi i u kojoj si banci. Neke prime lovu, ali je jos vrte par dana dok mi sizimo i hodocastimo po bankomatima.

----------


## Jenz

> Jenz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sjelo i u Erste  
> 
> 
> jeeeeeee...
> 
> ot. a kaj nam se ne javiš malo na ljetne?


ne mogu vas pratiti, upadnem jednom mjesečno i onda se pogubim tko je kad rodio i kako se klinci  zovu i sve... neugodnjak mi.. a imam 3-mjesečnicu i 22-mjesečnika... nije baš da prštim slobodnim vremenom  :Wink: 

ali pusi sve cure i bebice od mene  :Smile:

----------


## znatiželjna_505

Načula sam nešto vezano za naknadu kod komplikacija. 
Da od 01.01. 2009. naknada sa maksimalnih 4250 kn se spušta na maksimalnih 2600 kn. Ne znam je li ovo točno ili je to samo ružna glasina ali...!!!!! Je li možda netko od vas čuo nešto slično?

----------


## anatom

> Načula sam nešto vezano za naknadu kod komplikacija. 
> Da od 01.01. 2009. naknada sa maksimalnih 4250 kn se spušta na maksimalnih 2600 kn. Ne znam je li ovo točno ili je to samo ružna glasina ali...!!!!! Je li možda netko od vas čuo nešto slično?



ne brini, nesto si krivo povezala.Naknada je ista, prvi dio porodiljnog delimitiran a drugih 6 mj 2660,00 kn.

----------


## winnerica

Predala sam doznaku za kraj komplikacija 16.12. i otvorila porodiljni s 17.12. Od koga budem ja sve dobila lovu sada, tj. u 1. mj.? Po meni dio ide od bolovanja, a dio od porodiljnog i kak će mi to sjesti (porodiljni do 20. u mj., a bolovanje oko 25. u mj.)? Isukrste što je to kod nas komplicirano..........  :/

----------


## saska7

sve si shvatila *winnerica* u 1mj oko 20og ce ti 11x8xtvoja satnica, a oko 25og cca pola naknade na komplikacijama.

----------


## Adrijana

Javite ako nekome sjednu komplikacije

----------


## tina:)

Jos nista   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## Nikina mama

Nista, zvala sam HZZO i nemaju pojma, kazu da to drzava direktno isplacuje neovisno o njima i da oni takve informacije nikada ne znaju, uglavnom sumnjam da ce danas biti ista  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## winnerica

Znači ostale smo na suhom, tj. ništa prije Božića, što i njima u HZZO-u od srca želimo!!!   :Mad:

----------


## winnerica

Informirana s jednog drugog foruma (nije sigurno): navodno da je danas iza 14 h puštena lova za komplikacije u PBZ-u. 
Ako ima koja da provjeri informaciju bila bih zahvalna...

----------


## luni

Je, je sjeo PBZ.   :D  :D

----------


## yrda

ZABA još ništa,al ajde utješno je to što je barem negdje sjela što znači da je uplata bila    :Grin:

----------


## nadia7

> Informirana s jednog drugog foruma (nije sigurno): navodno da je *danas iza 14 h puštena lova za komplikacije u PBZ-u.* 
> Ako ima koja da provjeri informaciju bila bih zahvalna...


 :shock:  daj Bože...

----------


## luni

nadia7 nije daj bože nego je sjelo, ja već dio potrošila

----------


## nadia7

> nadia7 nije daj bože nego je sjelo, ja već dio potrošila


hahahaha  ne gubiš ti vrime  :Laughing:  
ja čekam u Zagrebačku...

----------


## tina:)

Evo SJELO U ERSTE nesto manje ali dobro he :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## JoBe

Zaba još ništa, al valjda će sutra ujutro, tješi me šta je bar počelo....

----------


## mala dora

sjelo je u raiffeisenbank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!! idem po poklončiće!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## yrda

Evo curke sjelo i u zabu,možemo ići trošiti  :D  :D

----------


## winnerica

Kaj znači je sjelo u PBZ? 
Nemam bankomat u blizini...   :Sad:

----------


## sanjaneo

odbrojavanje počinje.   :Smile:  uništili me pokloni ovaj mjesec

----------


## iglica

Odbrojavanje, zar već? U svakom slučaju se priključujem, 
 :Grin: 
 Da li netko zna kad se isplaćuju rodiljne naknade: isto kad i komplikacije ili ranije,  8) ?

----------


## sanjaneo

> Odbrojavanje, zar već? U svakom slučaju se priključujem, 
> 
>  Da li netko zna kad se isplaćuju rodiljne naknade: isto kad i komplikacije ili ranije,  8) ?


par dana ranije

----------


## Calista

Meni su upravo javili iz firme(obiteljsak firma) da su zaboravili odnjeti doznake na HZZO za 12 mj. Da li je problem sto cu kasniti 2 tj. sa doznakama. Da li mogu istovremeno odnjeto doznake za 2 mj. (za 12 mj. i za 1.)?

----------


## lane

Nije problem što kasniš i možeš odnijeti za oba mjeseca, ali ćeš naknadu za 12 mjesec dobiti zajedno sa onom za 1, znači ovaj mjesec ništa.

----------


## Calista

Hvala ti puno na odgovoru   :Love:

----------


## prada

Možda danas sjedne porodiljni?? :?

----------


## Adrijana

> Možda danas sjedne porodiljni?? :?


To bi ipak bilo malo prerano  :/

----------


## mim1104

definitivno prerano jer ni danas ocito nebu sjela....a opet nadam se...

----------


## iglica

U nadi je spas,   :Grin:  , pa se nadjamo skupa,   :Grin:  .

Da citiram: "Lova, meni treba lova, do krova..."

----------


## Nina20

mislim da možemo biti sretne ako u ponedjeljak sjede, mada nekako sumnjam.

----------


## prada

Haj drage moje,

šta mislite hoće li biti danas porodiljni 8)

----------


## lane

> Hvala ti puno na odgovoru


Nema na čemu.  :Love:  

nadam se toplo da će danas porodiljni, a i naknada uskoro jer ovaj mjesec dobivam pola-pola.

----------


## prada

Cure ako može pomoć,

kako je 12 mj. bio pun blagdana tj.neradnih dana zanima me dali ako su navedeni dani bili tokom tjedna ulaze u obračun (kao obični radni dani) ili ih hzzo smatra kao vikend?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Larita

erste još ništa... valjda će biti danas...

----------


## Adrijana

Meni niti dječji doplatak još nije sjeo  :/

----------


## Marsupilami

> Cure ako može pomoć,
> 
> kako je 12 mj. bio pun blagdana tj.neradnih dana zanima me dali ako su navedeni dani bili tokom tjedna ulaze u obračun (kao obični radni dani) ili ih hzzo smatra kao vikend?
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.


Smatraju se neradnim danima sto u principu i jesu, ali koliko god se cini da je 12. mj bio pun blagdana vecina ih je ionako padala na vikend tako da je u 12. mjesecu bilo vise rednih sati nego u 11.   :Smile:  

U 12. mjesecu bilo je 168 radnih sati tako da si mozes izracunati kolika ce ti biti naknada   :Wink:

----------


## bleeda

> erste još ništa... valjda će biti danas...


niti u PBZ-u...nekako čisto sumnjam da će biti danas išta....jeste vidjeli da naš Šuki nema novaca....nema se para, more bit bidne more bit nebidne - bi rekli nadrealisti

----------


## mim1104

ni rba nista hvala bogu da nemaju novaca...

----------


## roby

:No:

----------


## ribicaa

:Crying or Very sad:   pa kad misle oni to uplatiti..........  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## roby

Ne znam.... :/

----------


## Marsupilami

rba samo djecji sjeo  :/ 
Nadam se da ce por. naknada sutra   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## saska7

> prada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure ako može pomoć,
> 
> kako je 12 mj. bio pun blagdana tj.neradnih dana zanima me dali ako su navedeni dani bili tokom tjedna ulaze u obračun (kao obični radni dani) ili ih hzzo smatra kao vikend?
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.
> 
> 
> ...


mislim da si u krivu...vidjet cemo kad uplate, ali koliko ja znam i praznici se tretiraju kao radni dani sto se tice izracuna naknade. tako da bi trebalo biti poprilicno radnih sati  :Wink:  184 ako se ne varam

----------


## Marsupilami

u pravu si   :Embarassed:  

Sati rada u 2008. godini

----------


## anatom

ima li tko informaciju hoce li porodiljne biti danas?
Uzasno me ljuti to cekanje i iscekivanje svaki mjesec!

----------


## roby

Nije do sada nikad bila iza 18-tog.    :Raspa:

----------


## Gabrijela11

Erste banka još ništa...bila na bankomatu prije sat vremena.
Pa nisu normalni, sad sam ljuta   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## crnarupa

i ja svako malo pogledam preko internet b. :Sad:  javim kad bude da hodate bezze na bankomat

----------


## bleeda

evo ja dobila tetu u HZZO na telefon i kaže da će

*lova biti danas*

aj sad...šaljite mi puse zahvalnice  :Grin:

----------


## winnerica

:Kiss:

----------


## anatom

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


jedino me cudi da vele danas a vec je skoro 2 sata!
Drzimo palceve.

----------


## Stijena

pa lijepo već par dana govore da imaju deficit u proračunu
 :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
pitam se jel i njihova povišica kasni 
uglavnom, svako malo su neki deficiti, rebalansi i slična čuda koja se sigurno ne prelome na njima

----------


## crnarupa

sjelo u rba :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Gabrijela11

> evo ja dobila tetu u HZZO na telefon i kaže da će
> 
> *lova biti danas*
> 
> aj sad...šaljite mi puse zahvalnice


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:    :D   :D    :Heart:  
jel dosta il može još pusa?

----------


## anatom

sjela Zaba. :D  :D  :D

----------


## bleeda

> pa lijepo već par dana govore da imaju deficit u proračunu
>    
> pitam se jel i njihova povišica kasni 
> uglavnom, svako malo su neki deficiti, rebalansi i slična čuda koja se sigurno ne prelome na njima


ma išo je Šuki posudit pare da nam isplate...neće se čovjek zamjerit trudnicama i friškim mamicama...cijeli svijet zna da smo neuračunljive u ovom periodu

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa lijepo već par dana govore da imaju deficit u proračunu
>    
> pitam se jel i njihova povišica kasni 
> uglavnom, svako malo su neki deficiti, rebalansi i slična čuda koja se sigurno ne prelome na njima
> 
> 
> ma išo je Šuki posudit pare da nam isplate...neće se čovjek zamjerit trudnicama i friškim mamicama...cijeli svijet zna da smo neuračunljive u ovom periodu


(pri)sjelo i meni  :Grin:  
ma sigurno ga je strah ječmenca  :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## saska7

i meni i meni 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:    :D  :D

----------


## Nomoget

U Erste još ništa....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## roby

Meni u rajfu ništa. :shock:

----------


## Romana

Da vas pitam nešto.
Ja sam nezaposlena,na burzi. Zahtjev za porodiljni sam predala dan-dva prije Nove godine.
Rodila sam 23.12.
Jel znate hoću li dobiti šta ovaj mjesec ili tek sljedeći?

----------


## Nina20

> Da vas pitam nešto.
> Ja sam nezaposlena,na burzi. Zahtjev za porodiljni sam predala dan-dva prije Nove godine.
> Rodila sam 23.12.
> Jel znate hoću li dobiti šta ovaj mjesec ili tek sljedeći?


ja se pridružujem ovom pitanju. samo što sam ja rodila 9.12 a zahtjev sam predala 22.12.
koliko se ja sjećam kad sam rodila prvo dijete (3.1.) sam zahtjev sam predala sredinom 1. mjeseca a novce sam već dobila u 2. mjesecu.

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :D

----------


## Romana

Pitam, jer ne znam ima li ona caka da obrađuju zahtjeve predane do određenog datuma. :/

----------


## Marsupilami

> Romana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da vas pitam nešto.
> Ja sam nezaposlena,na burzi. Zahtjev za porodiljni sam predala dan-dva prije Nove godine.
> Rodila sam 23.12.
> Jel znate hoću li dobiti šta ovaj mjesec ili tek sljedeći?
> 
> 
> ...


Trebale bi dobiti ovaj mjesec jer papiri se predaju do 5. u mjesecu za prethodni mjesec.
Dakle da bi dobile naknadu u 1. mjesecu (za 12.mj) papire je trebalo predati do 5.1 a koliko vidim obje ste to napravile   :Wink:

----------


## Nina20

super  :D 
znači jedino nam preostaje čekati pa novci sjednu

 :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## r_i_t_a

čekamo....
odbrojavanje počelo..i to komplikacije za 12.mjesec  :Grin:

----------


## Nina20

meni sjeo porodiljni u rba  :D  :D  :D

----------


## the enchantress

Meni za komplikacjie još ništa...isto u rba. 
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Adrijana

> Meni za komplikacjie još ništa...isto u rba.


Komplikacije uvijek par dana poslije

----------


## Suncem.m.

Stigao porodiljni u Erste  :D

----------


## r_i_t_a

> the enchantress prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni za komplikacjie još ništa...isto u rba. 
> 
> 
> 
> Komplikacije uvijek par dana poslije


valjda će do petka sjesti

----------


## Gabrijela11

Curke imam malu nejasnoću pa opet molim vašu pomoć...
Sjeo je danas porodiljni u Erste i zbog toga  :D 
Tj. da objasnim malo..u 12.mj sam imala pola komplikacija, pola porodiljnog i danas je sjelo točno pola ''nečega'' od tog dvoje...
Jel to znači da će druga polovica nečega isto sjesti uskoro ili  :? 
Pomozite zbunjenoj...ipak mi je to prvi porodiljni, a bebica stiže kroz par dana...ta zbunjenost je od hormona   :Laughing:

----------


## Vila

> Curke imam malu nejasnoću pa opet molim vašu pomoć...
> Sjeo je danas porodiljni u Erste i zbog toga  :D 
> Tj. da objasnim malo..u 12.mj sam imala pola komplikacija, pola porodiljnog i danas je sjelo točno pola ''nečega'' od tog dvoje...
> Jel to znači da će druga polovica nečega isto sjesti uskoro ili  :? 
> Pomozite zbunjenoj...ipak mi je to prvi porodiljni, a bebica stiže kroz par dana...ta zbunjenost je od hormona



sjeo ti je dio koji se odnosi na porodiljni, a druga polovica su komplikacije koje obično sjedaju dva do tri dana kasnije. sretno!

----------


## Gabrijela11

Vila hvala ti na pomoći...sad mogu malo mirnije zaspati

Šaljem   :Kiss:

----------


## Romana

Meni nije sjeo porodiljni za onih par dana.  :Sad:  
Samo oprema za novorođenče.

Jel postoji mogućnost da nekako provjerim u čemu je stvar?
MM je predavao papire, sto stvari u jednom danu, pa se pitam jel uopće predao za porodiljni.
On nema pojma, samo se sjeća gdje je bio, ali ne i šta je radio.  :Grin:  

@*Nina20*, ti si isto na burzi?

----------


## **az**

koliko ću primat sad na komplikacijama i moram li nositi kakve doznake i kamo? malo sam zbunjena po tom pitanju. u radnom odnosu na neodređeno sam.

----------


## betty blue

az, na komplikacijama primaš maksimalno negdje oko 4.250 kn, čini mi se (ja još čekam svoju prvu naknadu). 
Sad si pretpostavljam otvorila bolovanje, na kraju mjeseca kod dr. opće prakse po doznake koje nosiš u firmu da potvrde te da ti daju prosjek plaće zadnjih 6 mjeseci, s tom dokumentacijom ideš na hzzo i predaš zahtjev za isplatu naknade (pupniš tamo obrazac), kopiju osobne, zdavstvene i tekućeg računa. Naknadu dobiješ tek idući mjesec.
Sve ti piše tu http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=63954

----------


## Adrijana

Jesu kome sjele komplikacije? :/

----------


## Danči29

PBZ još ništa od komplikacija....

----------


## pirica

kakva nam je država dobit ćemo tek idući petak  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zubic vila

Hm, da. Kad sam vidjela da je topic naknada još od prošlog tjedna aktualan pomislila sam si kak je ovaj mjesec rano počelo odbrojavanje. Ipak je siječanj dug, a proračun u težoj krizi. U prosincu smo dobile 23.(ak se dobro sjećam) al nisu ni mogli puno kasnije jer bi nas ostavili bez love za Božić, a ako se sjećate u 11. mj. smo dobile tek 26., 27. tak negdje... kako je kome sjelo. 
Još nas stignu danas popodne "razveselit", ali ovaj mjesec nisam optimist. Ili možda jesam ako se trudim razmišljat na način "što kasnije stigne lova, kasnije ću je potrošiti"   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabrijela11

Erste - komplikacije još ništa!!!
Pa kad to misle uplatiti?! Uh, što sam ljuta   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Adrijana

Ništa od komplikacija do drugog tjedna   :Sad:

----------


## Gabrijela11

Krasno! Svaka im čast...za povišicu svoje plaće imaju a za male bebače ne....samo nek još jednom gđ.Jadranka spomene pad nataliteta....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## **az**

a hoće li me vratiti na posao kada krvarenje stane? tek sam u 5. tjednu. znam da niste proroci ali prema vašim iskustvima i iskustvima vaših poznanika... hvala   :Grin:

----------


## Tincha

***az*** vjerojatno neće, doduše to ovisi od tvojeg ginekologa najviše, ali mislim da će i on igrati na sigurno, mirovanje... Komisija te neće odbiti, čisto sumnjam da bi oni preuzeli odgovornost ak se što desi ako su te vratili na posao. Jedino kaj mogu zafrkavati ko mene, ja svaki mjesec moram na komisiju nositi papire   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kata.klik

***az*** ako si na komplikacijama a imas vecu placu od 4250 kn...nemoj se skidati do kraja trudnoce, jer ce ti onda u prosjek za rodiljni dopust ici i ti mjeseci koje si bila na komplikacijama i smanjiti iznos rodiljne naknade... a aovako uzimaju prosjek prije komplikacija...
*
cula sam nesto da komplikacije nisu vise 4250 kn  nego cistih 100%!!! dali neko zna jel imam pravu informaciju?*

----------


## sir_oliver

rba za sada ništa

----------


## Mimolina

> ***az*** ako si na komplikacijama a imas vecu placu od 4250 kn...nemoj se skidati do kraja trudnoce, jer ce ti onda u prosjek za rodiljni dopust ici i ti mjeseci koje si bila na komplikacijama i smanjiti iznos rodiljne naknade... a aovako uzimaju prosjek prije komplikacija...
> *
> 
> "kata.klik" ja sam isto na komplikacijama i pred par tjedana zvala HZZO i teta mi objasnila da ako se vratim na posao, bar 2 mjeseca u komadu moram imati isplatu plaće da bi na porodiljnom imala svoju plaću. Veli ona meni, pa izračunajte, ali meni to nikako ne paše po toj logici. Zeznuto je i ako se nešto skomplicira, nedaj Bože u tih 2 mjeseca, pa ih ne uspiješ odradit, padamo na minimalac.
> 
> cula sam nesto da komplikacije nisu vise 4250 kn  nego cistih 100%!!! dali neko zna jel imam pravu informaciju?*


A što se ovog drugog tiče, bilo bi to lijepo i prekrasno, ali sumnjam da su odmah poslije nove G. išli mjenjati glanc novi zakon 
 :Grin:  

Jesu nekom sjele komplikacijeeeeee! :?  :?  :?

----------


## Adrijana

Ništa od komplikacija u RBA

----------


## Mea

Zaba ništa...a valjda će se sjetit do kraja mjeseca. A valjda smo im zadnji na popisu prioriteta, :Smile: .

----------


## alec

do kraja tjedna ću bankrotirati   :Sad:  .

----------


## Danči29

u PBZ još ništa.....ovaj mjesec smo ga nadrapali   :Evil or Very Mad:  

*kata.klik*
bilo bi presavršeno da se ostvari, a koliko bi samo pomoglo... Ali čisto sumnjam - glavno je da oni sebi dižu plaću, a mi smo, kako *Mea* pravo kaže, zadnji na popisu prioriteta    :Sad:

----------


## Zubic vila

alec, do kraja tjedna bude došlo.
Ali stvarno je jadno to iščekivanje svaki mjesec, i uopće te isplate 20. i nekog za prošli mjesec. Sve se do 15. plaća pa bi tako trebale biti i rodiljne naknade i naknade za bolovanje, stalno kasnim s režijama i to me ljuti. Mogu ili plaćati kamate na kašnjenje režija ili poplaćat račune pa plaćat kamate za minus na tekućem. Kako god bilo, kamatare nas ni krive ni dužne.   :Mad:  
Zašto mirovine ne stižu tek 26.-og? Jer bi imali milijun ljudi na ulicama, a to je 25% glasačkog tijela, čak i više. A nas, ko šiša. Pronatalitetna politika ove države je tragikomična.

----------


## Mea

Ma to oni nas kao pripremaju za krizu, :Smile:  a kao da nikad nismo bili u krizi   :Laughing:  u Hrvatskoj se oduvjek spaja kraj sa krajem.

----------


## Adrijana

Kao što kaže MM, što kasnije dobiješ duže će ti trajati   :Laughing:  
Drugi mjesec hvala bogu ima samo 28 dana pa će sigurno biti do 28.  :Smile:

----------


## tina:)

Ni u erste jos nista  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   Ja se sad spremam odnjeti doznake u H.Z.Z.O. pa cu pitati kad imaju namjere podjeliti ovu nasu sirotinju od nakanada!!!

----------


## storiatriste

PBZ ništa ni iza 14h   :Mad:

----------


## r_i_t_a

meni u rba..sjedne tek iza 18 h....ako sjedne  :Sad:

----------


## lidijica76

Zaba isto ništa.

----------


## Mimolina

Ni PBZ jos nista a vec je skoro 20 h.

----------


## betty blue

Inače, platni promet se s jedne na drugu banku odvije od 08 do 14 h radnim danom. Eventualno se isplate/uplate unutar iste banke mogu knjižiti nakon 14 h. Tako da ako je npr. naknada uplaćena na tekući račun X banke u 13.55 bit će proknjižena istoga dana samo s možda par sati zakašnjenja. Samo hoću reći sa nema smisla gledati stanje na računu u 20 h kad će ono biti isto kao u npr. 15 h.

----------


## betty blue

da se ispravim, neće biti proknjiženo na tekućem računu s par sati zakašnjenja nego će se novo, promjenjeno stanje vidjeti možda par sati kasnije.

----------


## sir_oliver

rba za sada ništa

----------


## Cubana

Nevjerojatno, sad me već izluđuje čekanje.

----------


## Danči29

PBZ također još ništa....

----------


## Mea

Ni Zaba još ništa. A već su mi stigle kartice na naplatu, baš super,  :Smile: .

----------


## Mimolina

> Inače, platni promet se s jedne na drugu banku odvije od 08 do 14 h radnim danom. Eventualno se isplate/uplate unutar iste banke mogu knjižiti nakon 14 h. Tako da ako je npr. naknada uplaćena na tekući račun X banke u 13.55 bit će proknjižena istoga dana samo s možda par sati zakašnjenja. Samo hoću reći sa nema smisla gledati stanje na računu u 20 h kad će ono biti isto kao u npr. 15 h.


Slažem se sa ovim, ali ja nisam gledala stanje u 14, niti u 15, a niti u 16 sati, nego tek u 20 sati, pa sam pod tim mislila da jucer tokom dana nije bilo uplate...

----------


## winnerica

Ma šaljite im ječmence opet svima na oba oka, pa nek dolaze na posao ovakvi:  :shock:

----------


## anatom

cure ovo je uzas, ja sam sada na porodiljnoj pa ju ipak dobijem ali kada ovo citam  :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 


Zasto se stvarno kolektivno ne pobunite?


drzim fige da bude danas sto prije lova!

----------


## marmelada

neznam dal sam na pravom mjestu s pitanjem.. pitam za frendicu. ona je nezaposlena (upravo diplomirala) i planira trudnocu ovih mjeseci (zapravo sto ranije   :Smile:   ) pa me samo zanima koja su joj prava u trudnoci kao nezaposlenoj zeni? za vrijeme porodiljnog je naknada koju dobiva onih 2 i pol tis kn jel? a sto je ako su u pitanju komplikacije?

----------


## betty blue

> betty blue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Inače, platni promet se s jedne na drugu banku odvije od 08 do 14 h radnim danom. Eventualno se isplate/uplate unutar iste banke mogu knjižiti nakon 14 h. Tako da ako je npr. naknada uplaćena na tekući račun X banke u 13.55 bit će proknjižena istoga dana samo s možda par sati zakašnjenja. Samo hoću reći sa nema smisla gledati stanje na računu u 20 h kad će ono biti isto kao u npr. 15 h.
> 
> 
> Slažem se sa ovim, ali ja nisam gledala stanje u 14, niti u 15, a niti u 16 sati, nego tek u 20 sati, pa sam pod tim mislila da jucer tokom dana nije bilo uplate...


Sve 5   :Love:  
Baš sam suprugom raspravljala kako državne institucije uvijek čekaju zadnji tren da nešto uplate, iako imaju lovu. Al drže ju i ubiru kamate na našim novcima...

----------


## Danči29

ovo ponašanje nema više veze s ubiranjem kamata na računu države, ovo je čisti bezobrazluk i dvoličnost. I oni se hvale pronatalnom politikom?! Ma daj... Stvarno bi ih trebalo u novine.

----------


## Mimolina

E, ovo je sad previše! Osjećam se kao da cekam nekakvu milostinju, pa kad se gospoda smiluje, smiluje. Stvarno sam ljuta i bome im šaljem jačmence svima! I nek svi budu škiljavi!   :Mad:  
Jel neko ko je nosio doznake, pitao tete u HZZO-u jel one sto znaju kad bi moglo bit. Ja idem sutra, pa ću sutra baš pitat.

----------


## betty blue

Meni je ovo prva naknada... nisam dobila plaću od 30.11.   :Sad:

----------


## jaja

Meni je prošli misec došlo 30.12 poludila sam od čekanja nadam se da će ovaj ranije,stvarno nisu normalni koda se od zraka ranimo

----------


## r_i_t_a

jeli netko možda zvao hzzo kada će biti uplata..mrzim čekanje  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zrinska

Zvala u Hzzo...Gospođa ne zna ništa :Sad: ...da baš.
U PBZ i Međimurskoj banci danas ništa. Pitam se tko je odgovoran za tako super prenatalnu politiku... Znaju li uopće političari kako je nešto trulo u državi..Oprostite, ali užasnuta sam cijelom tom situacijom...nadam se da je s isplatama na porodiljnom drugačije :Smile:

----------


## Gabrijela11

Ma stvarno ih sramota bila   :Evil or Very Mad:  
U Erste još uvijek ništa...u petak me naručili u bolnicu na porod,a htjela sam još nešto i kupiti, ostaviti sve OK doma.... ma nemam riječi za takvu politiku naše države više

----------


## Adrijana

Ajme, pa ni danas ništa  :? , barem ne u Rba.
A spisak za DM mi je već na dve strane.

----------


## storiatriste

Jednom rječju - S R A M O T A !!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Mimolina

E, danas mi je stvarno puko film!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Zvala sam zdravstveno, jedan broj-neznaju nista, vele, nije do njih, 
zvala podrucni ured-ista prica, vele da vise ne dobivaju informaije o lovi.
Zvala ministarstvo - tamo se ljute i vele da zdravstveno raspolaze sa tim informacijama, oni su zaduzeni za to. Dao mi stricek br telefona od zdravstvenog (neki deseti), pa sam ponovno 
zvala adravstveno, gdje mi teta veli da ni oni neznaju kada ce, rezervirali su novce za 21, 22, a iz ministarstva im jos ne spustaju novce!

Zgodno, ha! Niko nis ne zna i niko nije odgovoran! Cure, neko pere lovu preko nasih ledja! Ko sije trudnice, one su samo jos jedan strosak za ovu sjebanu drzavu, al se dvolicnost politicarima jos uvijek isplati!

----------


## Adrijana

I kome da se žalimo? 
Stvarno pretjeruju. Osjećam se kao da svaki mjesec očekujem nekakvu milostinju od njih   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zubic vila

E pa u tome je stvar- kome da se žališ? Nitko nam nigdje nije obećao da ćemo dobit naknadu do nekog dana u mjesecu. Kad god sam pitala u HZZO-u uvijek su mudro rekli "krajem mjeseca".  Sad je ta famozna kriza i sve isplate su usporene, čuvaju se novci koliko god mogu. A to je zapravo na razini države mizeran iznos. Naknade za komplikacije su limitirane, a koliko god se tu nama na Rodi i kad idemo obavljat razne pretrage čini da ima nas puno trudnih, zapravo je to malo.
Ono što mene fakat smeta je kako se naknada koja ide umjesto plaće SMIJE uopće isplaćivat iza 15.-og kad je to krajnji zakonski rok za uplatu plaća za prethodni mjesec?

----------


## sir_oliver

ja se sve nekako mislim da će uplata biti tek u petak  :Evil or Very Mad:  

mislim da se to sve oduljilo jer su političari dobili povišice pa im ponestalo novaca za nas. 
bilo bi zanimljivo da ih dobijemo tek slijedeći mjesec :?

----------


## the enchantress

Stvarno su ga prekardašili ovaj mjesec   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Svako jutro prva stvar koju radim je da gledam na mob ima li novo izvješće od rba - sjeda mi mjesečna rata kredita ovih dana i izgleda da ću se morati dati u razno razna prebacivanja s MM računa :/ 

Sram ih bilo! A da nam bar kažu kada ih pitamo. Kraj mjeseca je i 31., ali to ne znači da je to u redu.

I moj je popis za Muller već dug...

----------


## Zubic vila

Ali zato Kosorica upravo priča hvalospjeve sama sebi i vladi u Saboru o tome koliko se radi na pronatalitetnoj politici.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Bolje da ugasim tv da ne završim u bolnici.
Mislim da bi Roda kao udruga trebala pokrenuti inicijativu da se i rodiljne naknade i naknade za bolovanje u trudnoći isplaćuju do 15.-og. I mi isto imamo račune i kredite kao i svi koji do tad dobiju plaću, i ne čekamo milostinju nego naknadu iz proračuna u koji kad radimo uplaćujemo svaki mjesec masne novce! To treba riješiti jednom zauvijek.

----------


## Gabrijela11

Cure, a da ih damo u novine? Oni se stalno hvale...radimo ovo za rodilje, dajemo toliko i toliko, pa za prvorođene bebe, pa za ovo pa za ono....
Jučer slušam na vijestima Bandić daje preko 2 milijarde kuna za socijalu i zdravstvo!!!!  :Laughing:   Pa kaj mi ne spadamo u tu kategoriju?  :?  Pa di su onda ti novci?  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Netko ih treba spustiti na zemlju....ja sam za da pišemo mail i Jutarnjem i Večernjem i 24 sata.... pa kud puklo

----------


## Danči29

Cure,
ja poslala mail o našem problemu Irini na Antenu Zagreb i zamolila da malo pročeprkaju. Da li hoće, ne znam, bumo vidili....

----------


## Danči29

*Gabrijela11*

potpis ko kuća!

----------


## Zubic vila

Definitivno u medije.
Moje mišljenje je kako sam napisala- netko bi iz Roda trebao poslati ili istupiti. Ne samo zbog ovog mjeseca, nego inače da se to dovede u red. Ljudi žive od tih novaca i oni trebaju stizati u nekim normalnim rokovima na koje se možeš osloniti. To ima puno veću težinu nego da se skupi ne znam koliko isfrustriranih trudnica, a ne može nas ni biti puno kad moramo mirovati. Mene ubija ovo današnje uzrujavanje osjećam se kao da ću puknut, a 8.mj. trudnoće.

----------


## Lutka

> mislim da se to sve oduljilo jer su političari dobili povišice pa im ponestalo novaca za nas.


mislim da sam čula da vlada kupuje nova auta
bilo bi zanimljivo izac na ulice pa da naša banana država bude jedna od rijetkih di trudnice marširaju
prijatelj od MM mi kaže kako misli da će naknade za bolovanja još nekako dolaziti do 5og mjeseca, a da nam onda državi dolaze na naplatu pusti dugovi...ja ostala  :shock:  a MM meni da šta se čudim, šta malo više ne pratim vijesti i politiku a manje filmove
svim čekalicama šaljem   :Kiss:

----------


## Zubic vila

Danči, ako si već složila mail možda da proslijediš Mariji Miholjek u "Provjereno" na NovojTV. Ona uređuje Provjereno, radi i druge informativne emisije, a i žena je taman trudna pa možda nešto već zna o problematici.

----------


## Zubic vila

Evo citat iz Jutarnjeg: "Saborski Odbor bez ikakve rasprave donio je odluku da stranke za svoje aktivnosti dobiju 13 posto više nego lani. U to nisu uračunate plaće. "
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lutka

> neznam dal sam na pravom mjestu s pitanjem.. pitam za frendicu. ona je nezaposlena (upravo diplomirala) i planira trudnocu ovih mjeseci (zapravo sto ranije    ) pa me samo zanima koja su joj prava u trudnoci kao nezaposlenoj zeni? za vrijeme porodiljnog je naknada koju dobiva onih 2 i pol tis kn jel? a sto je ako su u pitanju komplikacije?


draga mermelada, pitanje postavi na "rodinim pravnim savjetima"
mislim da tvoja prija kao nezaposlena dobiva oko 1660 kuna za vrijeme od rođenja djeteta do 1 godine, ali nisam ti sigurna pa provjeri! možda ti govorim skroz krivo. a ovo za komplikacije dok je netko nezaposlen, ti nemam pojma.
 :Love:

----------


## Danči29

*Zubic vila*,
mail sam pisala direktno na stranici Antene tako da ga nisam spremila, ali nije ga problem ponovo napisati, materijala nažalost ne fali! :/ 
Međutim, slažem se s tobom da bi trebalo da iz Rode kao udruge (pa makar uz naše potpise peticije ili što već) službeno pokrenu pitanje na višim istancama da se ovo riješi jednom zauvijek! I to što prije, jer kako stvari stoje u državnoj blagajni, sljedeći će mjesec biti još puno gore.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## JoBe

Drage moje u potpunosti se slažem s vama i imate i moju potporu za sve što treba napravit jer ovo prelazi svaku mjeru...  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Kao što ste napisale već, od 20. u misecu svako jutro mi se svodi na provjeravanje računa i nadi da su MOŽDA uplatili!!! al nama redovito dolaze rate kredita,  opomene i smanjuju nam minuse po tekućem i tad nikoga nije briga jesmo li mi trudnice ili nismo i jesmo li uopće dobili tu jadnu naknadu  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:    a istovremeno se face u vladi busaju u prsa sa pronatalitetnom politikom  i nekakvim beneficijama za mlade obitelji  :? 

I onda kad zovemo kažu smirite se, nemojte se uzrujavat, a meni sad uz tablete tlak na 1000!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zubic vila

Ma upravo to, takve se stvari rješavaju samo na višim instancama. Nije bitna samo naknada ovaj mjesec- dobit ćemo je možda i popodne i onda će sve utihnuti. Ali to iščekivanje svaki mjesec, kao što je već puno puta napisano- nije to milostinja. Mi koje smo zaposlene smo to pravo stekle i radeći i uplaćujući u sve živo od mirovinskog, zdravstvenog, poreza, prireza itd. Majke i buduće majke koje ne rade na naknade također imaju pravo temeljem zakona, a i ti su iznosi mizerni. Više da pred izbore mogu reći "eto obuhvatili smo i nezaposlene majke rodiljnim naknadama". 

Možda da nam HZZO počne izdavati potvrde da si na njihovoj naknadi koje bi onda služile za otpis zateznih kamata na minuse, režije i kredite s kojima kasnimo ne svojom krivicom!?   :Laughing:  To bi bila mjera u rangu one "ajmo zabranit rad nedjeljom kad smo već nesposobni natjerat poslodavce da taj rad plaćaju kako treba". 
Gdje mi živimo ...   :Sad:

----------


## Gabrijela11

> *Zubic vila*,
> mail sam pisala direktno na stranici Antene tako da ga nisam spremila, ali nije ga problem ponovo napisati, materijala nažalost ne fali! :/ 
> Međutim, slažem se s tobom da bi trebalo da iz Rode kao udruge (pa makar uz naše potpise peticije ili što već) službeno pokrenu pitanje na višim istancama da se ovo riješi jednom zauvijek! I to što prije, jer kako stvari stoje u državnoj blagajni, sljedeći će mjesec biti još puno gore.


Danči, ajde molim te pošalji i na Novu TV onda tj.u  ''Provjereno'', a ja ću si dat truda pa poslati danas u novine jer je ovo stvarno prevršilo svaku mjeru   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mea

A da napravite Facebook grupu "Trudnice koje čekaju naknadu, :Smile: " po uzoru na predbožićne - Kako je Sanader ukrao Božić,   :Laughing:

----------


## JoBe

*Mea* ja ću se odma priključit grupi...   :Laughing:  super ideja!!!!

----------


## Danči29

čitam vaše postove i svaki tren sam sve bijesnija. Na sreću ja sam ok sa kreditima zahvaljujući MM, ali Bože dragi, ovo je prešlo sve granice!
ja sam poslala i čisto kratki info na jutarnji.hr....čudim se sama sebi, inače nisam ovako ratoborna, zapravo sam vrlo smirena i "razgovorom riješavam sve" tip, opalili me valjda hormoni?!  :Laughing:  
slušam Antenu ali još ništa, vjerujem da će nešto reći kad budu imali povratnu info.

čekalice   :Kiss:

----------


## Danči29

*Gabrijela11*,

dogovoreno. složim i pošaljem!

----------


## Gabrijela11

> *Gabrijela11*,
> 
> dogovoreno. složim i pošaljem!


Thanx, i ja isto pa u sve novine....

----------


## Mea

Ja sam pitala kad sam nosila doznake u pon kad će biti naknada, ali u hzzo.u kažu da ne znaju, da vjerojatno do kraja mjeseca. A na to se druga gospođa iz ureda nadovezala da zašto uvijek sve trudnice pitamo njih kad oni ništa ne znaju nego da zovemo u Zagreb...
Stvarno mi jadne trudnice na komplikacijama ni ne možemo izaći na ulicu, a i pitali bi kao šta se žalimo, :Smile:  za tih par dana haha. Zato nas i ostave zadnje za isplatit, dok podmire umirovljenike, pa državne službe (da se sindikati ne bi digli na noge, :Smile: ) itd...
Iskreno meni je to sve već zapravo smješno.  :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

Nemojte se ljutiti ali mislim ad nećete ništa postići s medijima. Ovo je država u kojoj smo navikli gledati radnike kojima nije 8 mjeseci isplaćena plaća, i oni zovu medije pa nikom ništa. 
Mislim da nikog nije briga što trudnicama tjedan dana kasni naknada.

----------


## Danči29

*betty blue*

gotovo sam sigurna da imaš pravo, ali trenutno se bolje osjećam što sam nešto napravila, pa taman i beznačajno. 
A ovdje se ne radi o 8 dana, već bi isplata morala biti 15. u mjesecu....

----------


## Gabrijela11

> *betty blue*
> 
> gotovo sam sigurna da imaš pravo, ali trenutno se bolje osjećam što sam nešto napravila, pa taman i beznačajno. 
> A ovdje se ne radi o 8 dana, već bi isplata morala biti 15. u mjesecu....


 :D      :Klap:

----------


## Lutka

> Gdje mi živimo ...


ja!ja!ja! ma ne pitam ko ce jaja, nego ko ce banana   :Laughing:  
eto, di mi živimo
i slažem se sa betty blue... eno one jadne žene iz Dalmatinke nove, svaki drugi dan, eto ih u udarnim vijestima, pa nikom ništa   :Sad:

----------


## betty blue

Kad sam predala dokumentaciju za bolovanje gospođa na šalteru mi je rekla da se naknada ne očekuje prije 20og u mjesecu...

----------


## Mimolina

Možda nećemo ništa postić ako se malo pobunimo i izrazimo svoj bijes, ali sigurno da ništa nećemo postć ako nastavimo šutit i poklopimo se ušima.  :/

----------


## Mimolina

> Kad sam predala dokumentaciju za bolovanje gospođa na šalteru mi je rekla da se naknada ne očekuje prije 20og u mjesecu...


Pa da, meni su danas, ponavljam, u zdravstvenom rekli da su rezervirali lovu za 21., 22.
Ako je lova rezervirana, rezervirana je, pa nisu to nekakva izvanredna izdvajanja iz proračuna... Samo je pitanje gdje i kod koga je zastala...

----------


## betty blue

Ma ne smetam ja nikome, samo napominjem da treba sniziti očekivanja. Eto kad mi je teta na šalteru rekla da nema prije 20og, ja sam se već pripremila na zadnji dan u mjesecu. 
Tako mi je lakše, da se ne nerviram. Slažem se da se treba buniti, samo hoću reći da ima puno većih nepravdi od naše (po meni umirovljenici i rodilje imaju ipak prioritet), i sigurno se našao barem jedan u svakoj od tih skupina koji se bunio, a nitko ga nije čuo.

----------


## betty blue

a što se love tiče, otprilike imam dojam kako se žonglira stanjem na računu i dospijećem pojedinih obaveza...kamate sam već spomenula.

----------


## Tincha

Nažalost, čini mi se da će biti sve gore i gore... Čitala sam prognoze malo učenijih ljudi, da ako nas preuzme MMF, uopće nećemo dobivati nikakve naknade, jer prvo što oni srežu je socijala...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
A ko da se većini nas ne bi više isplatilo raditi, imala bih 2000kn veću plaću nego što mi je naknada! Uvijek se svi vade na to kao da smo mi na komplikacijama zato evo što možemo, pa ljenčarimo. Ni za sve novce ovog svijeta ne bih ugrozila zdravlje svojeg djeteta, na komplikacijama sam isključivo zato što moram biti.

----------


## Cubana

Sjela je!
U Splitskoj bar  :Smile:

----------


## marie26

Je li netko u međuvremenu provjerio stanje na računu?  :Smile:

----------


## marie26

> Je li netko u međuvremenu provjerio stanje na računu?


Cubana i ja u isto vrijeme pisale. Znači, bit će danas valjda i ostalima  :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

evo i meni je sjela :D sad dok pokrijem minus u platim kredit stane mi sa ginekologa   :Grin:

----------


## jaja

Odo na bankomat nadam se da je i na HPB

----------


## storiatriste

Meni na PBZ-u još ništa   :Sad:

----------


## betty blue

edit=ostane mi za

Pišem jednom rukom ležećki  :Smile:

----------


## lidijica76

Jel nekom sjela u ZABI? Gledam na internetu pa ništa.

----------


## Mea

Zaba još ništa

----------


## Zubic vila

PBZ još ništa, sad sam gledala.
Ja sam malo ugasila komp. da se smirim. Cure koje ste poslale mailove medijima, svaka čast. Ja sam danas sposobna samo za kukanje i plakanje, niš koristi. Valjda netko od moderatorica ovo čita pa će možda kao udruga reagirati prema nadležnom ministarstvu i Zavodu, da se te naknade reguliraju i stižu do 15.-og. Sigurno su zaobišli spomenuti ikakav rok u kojem država nešto treba uplatiti pa i u novom zakonu, ali sasvim sigurno bi se to pravilo analogijom moglo izvesti iz roka za uplatu plaća. Uostalom puno je veći novac u igri kad se početkom mjeseca isplaćuju plaće u državnim službama i mirovine, pa ako imaju za to, mogu i nama naše uplatiti- ali neće. Nešto drugo je uvijek politički oportunije. Vjerujte mi, da mirovine zakasne i stignu npr. 12.-og umjesto do 10.-og, s tim se Vlada neće šaliti jer znaju koliko ih ima. A mi smo eto- zadnja rupa na svirali.

----------


## Tincha

RBA ništa još.

----------


## Mea

zaba ništa za danas, pogedala pred minutu...eto tek toliko da vam javim, :Smile:

----------


## jaja

Mani leglo na HPB  :D  bila oko 3 sata na bankomatu

----------


## Adrijana

RBA danas ujutro ništa, a ja već budim muža da mi ide u nabavlku  :/ 

Valjda bude kroz dan.

----------


## lidijica76

ZABA ništa.

----------


## Mea

Pa lijepo su govorili, :Smile:  bit će do kraja mjeseca,  :Laughing:  danas je 29. tek.

----------


## Mimolina

Ni PBZ nista jos, a ja nestrpljiva   :Cekam:

----------


## JoBe

zaba ništa  :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## Nikina mama

Ni OTP nista :/

----------


## tina:)

Erste jos nista! A kaj je moguce da su nekome jucer uplatili a nekome ne??? :?  :?

----------


## uporna

U Volksbank sjelo jučer 28.  :D

----------


## ninanuna

Ja iako me više ništa ne čudi, opet podsvjesno ne mogu vjerovati da se mogu tako ponašati.Mislim definitivno vrijedi ona inačica; država nam je totalno u banani. Ima li kakvih promjena na ZABI; i btw. kako je moguće da je u nekim bankama uplaćeno, a u nekima ne?Naravno, cure drago mi je za one kojima je uplaćeno!  :Heart:

----------


## Mea

Po svemu sudeći očito su manje banke ažurnije. Zagrebačka i PBZ i Erste su velike, .....veći sistem veća birokracija ili se možda nekom neda radit? Hmmm :?

----------


## Adrijana

A možda banke vole malo i držati naš novac prije nego nam ga puste   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## betty blue

Svim bankama je uplaćeno, država sigurno ne radi razlike između ove i one banke. E sad dolazimo do druge prepreke a to je činjenica da se novci uplaćuju na žiro račun banke koje onda ta ista banka mora proknjižiti na tekuće račune. Neke banke to rade odmah, a neke puste novce da se malo kisele na njihovim računima. 
Vjerujte mi, vidjela sam puno takvih slučajeva (jednom sam isplatila plaće danas u 10 a na tekućem se moglo vidjeti tek sutra u 3). Uostalom, sad mi muž kaže da dok je on stipendiju primao u svim bankama bi bili novci vidljivi prije nego u pbz-u i zabi.

----------


## JoBe

U zabi je uvik sve naopako i sve se mislin da je prominin, ne znan samo jel velika komplikacija sad dok priman naknadu od države...

----------


## Tincha

I meni je uvijek plaća u RBA bila vidljiva prije nego kolegama u ZABI, ali je sad moj račun i dalje prazan...   :Sad:   Srećom pa ovaj mjesec ipak nije minus.

----------


## storiatriste

Danas sam bila na HZZO odnijet doznake i teta mi je rekla da je jučer uplaćeno Splitskoj i Poštanskoj banci, a danas i sutra i ostalim bankama, eto....bit će ipak prije kraja mjeseca   :Grin:

----------


## Mimolina

Ja dok cekam da mi lova legne bas malo razmisljam, kako bas jucer kad je nama puko film, oni odlucili uplatit lovu  :Rolling Eyes:  
Cure koje ste dale u medije, jel ko kaj objavio? ja dala u 24 sata, al nis od objave   :Mad:

----------


## storiatriste

Evo cure, sjelo na PBZ!!! :D

----------


## Mimolina

> Evo cure, sjelo na PBZ!!! :D


Bas i ja to htjedoh napisat i s vama podijelit sretnu vijest!  :D  :D  
Odoh odmah do ljekarne i DM-a trosit dugo ekenu lovu   :Grin:

----------


## Adrijana

RBA je izgleda zadnja   :Rolling Eyes:  
Imam popust u DM-u koji moram iskoristiti do 31.01., pa valjda će i meni sutra sjesti. 8)

----------


## JoBe

adrijana zaba je još gora...

----------


## Danči29

cure,

javili su se danas s Nove TV i htjeli bi izjavu kako bi napravili prilog za večerašnji dnevnik da bi "pogurali" isplatu..... ali kao da su ovi "naši glavešine" znali pa su isplatili   :Laughing:

----------


## nadia7

e pa trebalo bi dat izjavu,jer če ovako bit i idući mjesec i tako svaki...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
ne sumljam u to kad njima gore u državnom vrhu plaća sjeda na račun,nemaju oni tih problema  :Nope:

----------


## mareb

za tjedan dana 12. mjeseca sam dobila oko 180 kuna naknade za komplikacije u trudnoći. 

može mi netko objasniti kako se izračunava koliko trebam dobiti ili da idem tamo nekog ....

moram napomenuti da mi plaća, odnosno prosjek u posljednjih 6. mjeseci prije tih komplikacija nije baš 2.000 kuna nego više

----------


## Danči29

Nova TV će napraviti prilog! Kažu mi da imaju izjavu gospođe koja ima velikih problema sa kreditom pa ja ne moram. Ajde, bar se nešto događa, pa makar niš od tega.

*Mareb*, to je premalo bez obzira na visinu plaće. Da si bila nezaposlena bi dobila više. Nije mi baš jasno  :?

----------


## Gabrijela11

U Erste sjelo  :D .....

Mareb, sjelo ti je definitivno premalo novaca, nazovi tamo tete i provjeri što se dogodilo, kako su obračunali to :?

----------


## lidijica76

Sjelo u Zabi.

----------


## Adrijana

E pa u RBA još ništa. Barem ne meni   :Sad:

----------


## Mea

Amen! Nadam se da idući mjesec neće ovako...ipak ima samo 28 dana  :Laughing:

----------


## Danči29

Možete vjerovati da je HZZO upravo dao Novoj TV info kako nam se naknade isplaćuju do 20. u mjesecu?!?!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Stvarno.........

----------


## mareb

može mi netko dati broj koji da zovem

----------


## Gabrijela11

[quote="Danči29"]Možete vjerovati da je HZZO upravo dao Novoj TV info kako nam se naknade isplaćuju do 20. u mjesecu?!?!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Stvarno.........[/quote

Ma nemam riječi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :Evil or Very Mad:  
Sva sreća da postoje izvadci računa u bankama kada nam je sjelo na račun! Pa kaj oni misle da smo glupe sve skupa????? Još će reći da nam je to od hormona   :Laughing:

----------


## Mea

Nekome će u HZZOu narasti nos, :Smile:   :Laughing:

----------


## the enchantress

Ja sam ih već počela i psovati (inače ne psujem!). 

U rba još ništa nije sjelo, bar meni. Nadam se da će sutra.

Trebalo bi ih fakat raskrinkati - nadam se da će na novoj biti spomenuto da nekima još nisu sjele. Da se ovi oznoje malo!

----------


## sir_oliver

istrošila mi se baterija na tokenu od silnog provjeravanja. iskreno, čudi me da u rba još nije legao novac. ma šta ja govorim, više me ništa ne čudi. sutra će svakako skinuti kredite i kamate i naknade i sve ostalo što mi mogu uzeti.

----------


## Tincha

Nema u rba definitivno ništa danas!

----------


## JoBe

Jeste gledali Novu tv?  :D  :D  BRAVO CURE!!! A naša vlada je mogla bar dat izjavu a ne pognut glavu i pravit se da nije njihov problem  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lutka

sjelo u pbz  :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:  
oprostite na ovim smajlicima, ali savrseni su...
cure   :Kiss:

----------


## r_i_t_a

sjelo u rba :D  :D

----------


## Mimolina

Jao, kako mi zao sto nisam gledala novu, trazim po njihovim stranicama ali bezuspjesno. U sklopu koje emisije je to objavljeno?

----------


## Danči29

u sklopu udarnog dnevnika..

----------


## Mimolina

Nasla sam  :D  :D  :D 
Bravooooooooo!!!!!!     :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Zubic vila

Danči super, bravo!!! :D 
Bar neka satisfakcija, rečeno je u prilogu da naknada dolazi sve kasnije svaki mjesec, a trudnice slušaju Šukera kojem je "sve ok".
I mislim, ona izjava od nadležnih HZZO-a da je novac isplaćen, te da će se i ubuduće isplaćivati uobičajenom dinamikom  :Evil or Very Mad:   E pa zbog te uobičajene dinamike banke trljaju ruke jer im kamate samo kapaju sa svih strana, a trudnice se živciraju i plaćaju ih.
Možda bar slijedeći mjesec puste lovu nešto prije da se poštede negativnog publiciteta. Iako, sve je to ništa dok se ne utvrdi neki normalan datum (najkasnije 15.) kad bi sve takve stvari stizale. Žene koje primaju rodiljne naknade i naknade za komplikacije nemaju u isto vrijeme drugih prihoda- od tog žive! I sve su to mladi ljudi koji imaju djecu, kredite za krov nad glavom itd. Kako to može bit zadnje na redu svaki mjesec?

----------


## Mimolina

Da, a mladim ljudima s djecom upravo najvise treba i imaju najvise kredita koje treba platit na vrijeme, a u protivnom... opet kamate. Bas sam sad pogledala i vjesti nove tv u kojim je receno kako banke dobro zaradjuju. Pih, pa nije ni cudno! 
A neka se bar culo u javnosti za nas problem i slazem se, dok se ne definira rok, neki normalan 15. u mjesecu, problem ce bit prisutan, jer termin krajem mjeseca, je jaaaaako sirok pojam!
Curama jos jednom  velika  :Kiss:

----------


## anatom

SVAKA CAST CURE.


to je trebalo napraviti! :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mea

Sad sam pogledala  na webtv-u od nove tv! Svaka čast Danči i bravo ovima s Nove TV što su ipak to dali u javnost. Ja hvala Bogu nisam u situaciji da ovisim samo o tom novcu, ali to kašnjenje me svejedno smeta, znam da većina trudnica stvarno ovisi o tom novcu i da je teško tako iz mjeseca u mjesec. Smeta mi to što zapravo država očekuje da se prema njoj sve podmiri na vrijeme, ali kad ona kasni sa svojim riješavanjem svojih obveza i ne daje baš neki primjer ostalima - pogotovo u gospodarstvu . to je ona šema ako svi kasne s plaćanjem računa nekom onda ću i ja ha ha...No negdje to mora puknuti...Ako jesmo u krizi neka bar kažu, ali isto tako neka definiraju nekakve rokove ali neka ih se drže, a ona izjava o isplatama uobičajenom dinamikom me baš nasmijala. Da li to znači da će i ubuduće dinamika biti takva da će se kasniti i to svaki puta za par dana više i tako u nedogled, :Smile: . 
A što ćemo, vidjet ćemo kako će biti idući mjesec, :Smile: , ja se ipak nadam da će biti fer pa isplatiti barem 20og, :Smile: . Tko zna možda se i poprave. Živi bili pa vidjeli...Ja još cca mjesec i pol pa idem u kategoriju porodiljnog, :Smile:  pa ako ništa drugo "kasnit će mi s novcem par dana ranije" - if you know what I mean,  :Laughing:

----------


## sir_oliver

dobar prilog. sve pohvale.
samo mi još nije jasno kako su novci u rba legli poslije 18 sati. zar tada ima platnog prometa? :?

----------


## Adrijana

I meni novci u RBA sjeli oko 20h.

Gledala prilog  :D  :D

----------


## uporna

> dobar prilog. sve pohvale.
> samo mi još nije jasno kako su novci u rba legli poslije 18 sati. zar tada ima platnog prometa? :?


Ne nego su tada proknjižili na tvoj račun.

----------


## jedna zdenka

Jel vam sjelo u zabi a da se vidi na internet bankarstvu?
Ja nisam sigurna jel trebam što dobiti. Rodila sam 8.12. Rodiljna mi je sjela ali mi nije sjelo ništa za ovih 8 dana na početku mjeseca. Prošlu trudnoću sam dobila u dva dijela zato očekujem nešto i ovaj put  8)

----------


## Willow

cure, svaka čast  :D 
gledala sam jučer onaj prilog na Novoj TV i fakat su u ministarstvu bezobrazni... oni i njihova dinamika   :Evil or Very Mad:  

sve trudnice i rodilje se - ako im muževi nemaju super plaću uvale automatski u minus, meni inače plaća sjeda do 5. u mjesecu pa sam za prvu naknadu čekala puni mjesec i 20 dana  :shock: 
i onda si svaki mjesec u minusu a banke trljaju ruke   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lidijica76

Svaka čast. Nek se čuje i glas trudnica. 
Pretpostavljam da ćemo sad na neko vrijeme utihnuti na forumu, ali se sigurno čujemo u veljači u isto vrijeme s istim problemom.

----------


## zrinska

U potpunosti potpisujem sve vaše komentare. Meni jučer još ništa...nadam se da će biti danas. A za prilog...SvAka čast, samo se bojim da nekim ključnim ljudima u ministarstu neće doći, kako se kod nas kaže, iz guzice (da oprostite) u glavu.

----------


## Mea

I ovjde je objavljeno  :Smile: :
http://www.cro-rss.com/article_nov%E...a__2971381.htm

----------


## Stijena

gledala sam jučer prilog na novoj i svaka čast  :Klap:  
kako je krenulo sljedeći mjesec su i naše rodiljne na redu  :Evil or Very Mad:   (i ovaj mjesec su kasnile, doduše samo 2-3 dana)

----------


## black_lady

Može par pitanja, da ne moram čitati baš cijelu temu:
Nezaposlena sam, a termin poroda mi je u 6/09. 
1. Koga treba pitati za naknadu, na zdravstveno ili mirovinsko?
2. Da li znate da li po nekom novom zakonu (čula sam da je nedavno izglasan) i nezaposlene trudnice mogu imati naknadu i prije poroda?
3. Da li u mom slučaju plaćam porod ako nemam dopunsko?
4. Gdje se i kad (koliko iza poroda) od grada traži ona jednokratna naknada za bebu?

Hvala na svakoj informaciji  :Smile:

----------


## Mirtica

> Može par pitanja, da ne moram čitati baš cijelu temu:
> Nezaposlena sam, a termin poroda mi je u 6/09. 
> 1. Koga treba pitati za naknadu, na zdravstveno ili mirovinsko? HZZO
> 2. Da li znate da li po nekom novom zakonu (čula sam da je nedavno izglasan) i nezaposlene trudnice mogu imati naknadu i prije poroda? Ne
> 3. Da li u mom slučaju plaćam porod ako nemam dopunsko? Ne
> 4. Gdje se i kad (koliko iza poroda) od grada traži ona jednokratna naknada za bebu? Do 6. mj. djeteta Gradski ured u Vodnikovoj 14 (ZG)
> 
> Hvala na svakoj informaciji

----------


## black_lady

Hvala ti puno!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Danči29

Imala bih jedno pitanje vezano uz prelazak sa komplikacija na porodiljni.
Imam još nekih 10-tak dana neiskorištenog godišnjeg iz 2008., ali sad ne znam da li to mogu iskoristit prije onih standardnih 45 dana pred porod ili mi sve to propada?  :? A obzirom da mi je termin početak 6. mjeseca, ako ne iskoristim i nešto godišnjeg od ove godine, izgubiti ću vjerojatno i dio toga.  :Crying or Very sad:  E sad, ako se može iskoristit, da li se onda računa novi prosjek za porodiljnu naknadu ili vrijedi i dalje onaj predani prosjek na početku komplikacija? Jer ukoliko bi se računao novi, bolje mi je izgubit GO nego si jako smanjit naknadu. A, opet ako se može iskoristit, naravno da bi mi dobro došlo dobiti bolju plaćicu, uz sve ove troškove...
Imam još vremena, ali da si mogu planirat.  :Rolling Eyes:  
A jesam ga sročila   :Grin:

----------


## uporna

> Imala bih jedno pitanje vezano uz prelazak sa komplikacija na porodiljni.
> Imam još nekih 10-tak dana neiskorištenog godišnjeg iz 2008., ali sad ne znam da li to mogu iskoristit prije onih standardnih 45 dana pred porod ili mi sve to propada?  :? A obzirom da mi je termin početak 6. mjeseca, ako ne iskoristim i nešto godišnjeg od ove godine, izgubiti ću vjerojatno i dio toga.  E sad, ako se može iskoristit, da li se onda računa novi prosjek za porodiljnu naknadu ili vrijedi i dalje onaj predani prosjek na početku komplikacija? Jer ukoliko bi se računao novi, bolje mi je izgubit GO nego si jako smanjit naknadu. A, opet ako se može iskoristit, naravno da bi mi dobro došlo dobiti bolju plaćicu, uz sve ove troškove...
> Imam još vremena, ali da si mogu planirat.  
> A jesam ga sročila


Možeš prekinuti komplikacije sa godišnjim ali ako ne želiš novi izračun onda vodi računa da ti prekid ne bude duži od 30 kalendarskih dana (brojiš i vikende). Iskoristi si GO i zbog plaće, ako ti je veća od komplikacija i zato jer ćeš imati uplaćenog poreza i prireza pa možeš na osnovu toga tražiti i povrat poreza iduće godine tj. sve to što će ti biti uplaćeno ako imaš računa, osiguranje, kredit i sl.

----------


## Danči29

Super!
Uporna, puno puno hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## Mirtica

Postoji još jedna opcija za korištenje go.... dakako, ako u firmi pristanu na to (po zakonu bi trebali...):
Nakon prvih 6. mj. koristiti go onoliko koliko se može..... da ne propadne, pa tek nakon toga otvarati roditeljski dopust.... tako ste doma do godinu i nešto djeteta..... a go ne propada... to naravno vrijedi samo za one kojima dijete napuni 6 mj. do tog i tog datuma... itd da sad ne kompliciram.... stavite sve na papir....
Također sam ovdje čitala da se go ne priznaje bez odrađenih bar par dana nakon porodiljskog..... meni su u firmi odobrili da koristim go između dva porodiljska bez da dođem ijedan dan.... dopisujemo se putem maila, a faksirat ću im zahtjev za go i to je to.... dakle, radi se samo o dobroj volji.... isplati se pitati....
I, da, odobrili su mi korištenje go za 2008. god., iako nisam ni dana radila, ali pod uvjetom da ga iskoristim do 30.06.2009. poslije mi propada....
Roditeljski dopust se može prekinuti bilo kad (recimo kad dijete ima 9 mj.), koristiti go, pa nastaviti..... to je "zgodno" za zaposlenike u prosvjeti jer oni mogu koristiti go samo u određeno vrijeme pa da im ne propadne i go i regres.....a produžite si vrijeme doma s djetetom do iza godinu dana... nekome će to pomoći i zbog problema s upisom u vrtić ili s privikavanjem na vrtić.....
Ovo NISU nikakve kalkulacije da bi se zeznula država ili poslodavac jer po zakonu roditeljski dopust možete cjepkati, a poslodavac ima pravo reći NE na ovakve zahtjeve.... meni su odobrili pa pišem ako nekom može pomoći.....

----------


## kata.klik

idem off topic, ali nesto me zanima...ja sad u 2008 sam do 22.1. radila to nije puni mjesec i sad sam na komplikacijama...poslje prelazim na porodiljni, za godisnji od 2009 znam da imam pravo to cu iskoristiti pocetkom sljedece godine...ali me zanima dali s obzirom da nisam radila puni mjesec imam pravo na povrat poreza za ovu godinu 2009....

----------


## uporna

kata.klik obzirom da si radila dio 1. mjeseca i na taj dio plaće je plaćen porez onda imaš pravo na povrat poreza ali maximalno do iznosa koliko je i uplaćeno.

----------


## sanjaneo

zanima me da li naknada za drugih 6 mjeseci sjeda na datum kao rodiljna ili par dana kasnije kao komplikacije

----------


## Mirtica

> zanima me da li naknada za drugih 6 mjeseci sjeda na datum kao rodiljna ili par dana kasnije kao komplikacije


Kao i rodiljna

----------


## prada

Nadajmo se danas naknadi  8)

----------


## Ariana

pa nama bi dobro došla ali se nekako ne nadam prije kraja mjeseca.

----------


## crnarupa

> pa nama bi dobro došla ali se nekako ne nadam prije kraja mjeseca.


zašto? pa uvijek bude oko 18.

----------


## mim1104

ni meni nije jasno zasto...nadam se da bu sjela do kraja tjedna jer mi slavimo prvi rodjendan pa su nam novci i te kako potrebni

----------


## saska7

nadamo se nadamo, al jos nis....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ommmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## mim1104

da i mi se nadamo0 a ono jos nis....a valjda bu do petka uplaitili

----------


## mim1104

ZNA LI NETKO BROJ TELEFONA NA KOJI SE ZOVE DA SE VIDI KAD BU UPLATILI?

----------


## Ariana

ja sam danas bila u hzzo u osijeku i čovjek mi je rekao najkasnije do utorka 23.02.

----------


## Christy

Utorak je 24.02.,   :Wink:

----------


## Ariana

uh. da.

----------


## saska7

> ZNA LI NETKO BROJ TELEFONA NA KOJI SE ZOVE DA SE VIDI KAD BU UPLATILI?


lokalni ured HZZO-a - racunovodstvo...obicno i oni koji rade na zaprimanju dokumenata znaju, ali nije pouzdano.
prosli mjesec je sjela tek 20og ili 21og tako da se ovaj mjesec nemojte cuditi ako bude i koji dan kasnije (tesko je to isplatiti za 4tj...navikli su da imaju malo vise vremena, a jos je i 1mj bio radno jako dug pa moraju dati vise novaca  :Wink:  )

----------


## Adrijana

Je li nekome sjeo dječji doplatak?

----------


## Romana

> Je li nekome sjeo dječji doplatak?


Nula bodova. :/

----------


## andjeli

Danas vam je uplata DD na stranicama MIROVINSKOG PIŠE.

----------


## Adrijana

> Danas vam je uplata DD na stranicama MIROVINSKOG PIŠE.


Thnx!  :Smile:

----------


## andjeli

Oni vam napišu par dana prije nego što počinje isplata pa da znate za ubuduće.

----------


## ms. ivy

> ja sam danas bila u hzzo u osijeku i čovjek mi je rekao najkasnije do utorka 23.02.


nemoj zezat  :shock: 

hoću svoje novce   :Mad:

----------


## crnarupa

a kada je onda porodiljna?

----------


## mim1104

iskreno pojma nemam ali nadam se uskoro

----------


## ribicaa

i ja se nadam...al vidim da ovaj tjedan ništa od toga...  :Sad:

----------


## mim1104

zvala upravo hzzo ona veli da su nalozi pusteni jos jucer ali sredstva od ministarstva jos nisu dobili a ako primate preko banke postoji sansa danas cijeli dan da sjedne dakle nadamo se dalje....

----------


## silvija222

> zvala upravo hzzo ona veli da su nalozi pusteni jos jucer ali sredstva od ministarstva jos nisu dobili a ako primate preko banke postoji sansa danas cijeli dan da sjedne dakle nadamo se dalje....


Oprosti, jel to govoriš za porodiljnji?

----------


## mim1104

da za porodiljnji govorim

----------


## Romana

Doplatak sjeo. :D

----------


## ivy

i meni sjeo doplatak :D

----------


## silvija222

Ajme hoće li sutra porodiljnji?

----------


## ribicaa

> i meni sjeo doplatak :D



curke jel zna koja od vas za koji mjesec je to sada sjedao dječji doplatak???

----------


## Marsupilami

za sijecanj   :Wink:

----------


## sanjaneo

hoće li šta danas?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mim1104

nadam se da hoce

----------


## saska7

jos uvijek nista  :Sad:

----------


## sanjaneo

uf, svašta bih sada mogla komentirati ali bolje šutim   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mim1104

nisi jedina ovaj vikend mi slavimo godinu dana i stvarnomi trebaju novci ...poludila bum

----------


## mim1104

opet zvala hzzo vele da je trebalo biti 18 uplaceno hvala bogu na nasoj drzvi gdje zivimo....

----------


## Nina20

> opet zvala hzzo vele da je trebalo biti 18 uplaceno hvala bogu na nasoj drzvi gdje zivimo....


joj...da su ih poštom poslali 18. već bi stiglo! kako lažu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mim1104

u hzzo vele da nije do njih nego do drzve kad bu imala novaca da uplati a oni su doznake poslali vec 18...

----------


## Leni

dobro ako išta dobijemo s obzirom da će država bankrotirati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laura29

Sjeo porodiljni u PBZ-u! :D  :D

----------


## Adrijana

> Sjeo porodiljni u PBZ-u! :D  :D


Ajde super, počele su isplate   :Smile:

----------


## silvija222

Ajde super, nadam se da će i zaba danas!

----------


## crnarupa

RBA još ništa

----------


## sanjaneo

ako tko zna za rba javite   :D

----------


## sanjaneo

> RBA još ništa


valjda smo pisale u isto vrijeme   :Smile:

----------


## crnarupa

evo sjelo u RBA :D

----------


## kata.klik

sjele su mi komplikacije za 1. mjesec, divnog li čuda i iznenađenja ajme meni  :D , e da ja sam u PBZ, a cula sam se sa frendicom koja je u RBA i njoj je sjelo...

----------


## marie26

> sjele su mi komplikacije za 1. mjesec, divnog li čuda i iznenađenja ajme meni  :D , e da ja sam u PBZ, a cula sam se sa frendicom koja je u RBA i njoj je sjelo...


šta su i komplikacije uplatili? ja mislila samo porodiljni. ja ovaj mjesec čekam pola - pola. super ako je sve sjelo!

----------


## Stijena

sjela rodiljna u zabu

----------


## kata.klik

da, da....iznenađenju nije bilo kraja kad sam vidjela

----------


## sanjaneo

> evo sjelo u RBA :D



jeeeeeeeeeee, odma u šoping  :D

----------


## nike

sjele komplikacije u otp!  :D

----------


## anatom

hm, dali je sjeo porodiljni ili komplikacije?


ja u Zabi cekam porodiljni i još ništa!

----------


## Tincha

Ne mogu vjerovati! Sjele komplikacije danas u RBA!  :D 
Hm, mislim da je to rezultat prošlomjesečnog prigovaranja i priloga na TVu...

----------


## Leni

sjelo 1000 KN više..

jel se zakon možda promjenio za drugih 6 mj? :Laughing:  
sad će mi drugi mjesec isplatiti mizeriju..

ali neka.. :D

----------


## ivy

> sjele komplikacije u otp!  :D


  :Laughing:  (sori al smiješno zvuči)

----------


## silvija222

> hm, dali je sjeo porodiljni ili komplikacije?
> 
> 
> ja u Zabi cekam porodiljni i još ništa!


Ni meni u zabi porodiljnji nije sjeo!

----------


## anatom

silvija222


mi smo crne ovce.Pa poluditi cu.

----------


## silvija222

> silvija222
> 
> 
> mi smo crne ovce.Pa poluditi cu.


Vjeruj mi i ja. ak mi danas ne uplate zaba će mi blokirati master!

----------


## anatom

joj katastrofa!

pa ako je drugima sjelo mora i nama!
valjda.

----------


## ivy

> anatom prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> silvija222
> 
> 
> mi smo crne ovce.Pa poluditi cu.
> 
> 
> Vjeruj mi i ja. ak mi danas ne uplate zaba će mi blokirati master!


zašto će ti blokirati master? šta ti sjeda 20-og?

----------


## silvija222

> silvija222 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anatom prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma ne u nedopuštenom sam minusu na tekučem!
A oni prvo blokiraju master!

----------


## silvija222

Anatom jel ti dobivaš za prvih 5mj. ili drugih 6.?

----------


## ivy

> ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  silvija222 prvotno napisa
> ...


toga sam se i ja bojala, da kad mi sjedne master da ću otići u crveni minus ako naknada zakasni. no, zaba ti tolerira čak i do 7 dana crvenog minusa. prvo dobiješ pismenu obavijest

----------


## Jenz

U Erste još ništa, ali garant će biti za koji sat - obično kad sjedne u RBA bude i kod nas

----------


## silvija222

> Anatom jel ti dobivaš za prvih 5mj. ili drugih 6.?


Ups sad sam ti vidjela u potpisu!

----------


## anatom

ja cekam prvih 5 mjeseci i naknadu za opremu od hzzo a.

----------


## anatom

> silvija222 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Anatom jel ti dobivaš za prvih 5mj. ili drugih 6.?
> 
> 
> Ups sad sam ti vidjela u potpisu!



ti?

da nije u tome stvar?

----------


## crnarupa

> Anatom jel ti dobivaš za prvih 5mj. ili drugih 6.?


ne kužim ovo prvih 5.mj? zar se ne dobiva porodiljni za prvih 6.mj od rođenja djeteta i onda drugih 6?

----------


## anatom

neznam objasniti, ali je naknada sjela i u Zabi.

Ima li neko kome je sjela ovaj mjesec i naknada za novorodence od hzzoa?

da se znam prestati nadati ( jer meni nije) !

----------


## ribicaa

> neznam objasniti, ali je naknada sjela i u Zabi.
> 
> Ima li neko kome je sjela ovaj mjesec i naknada za novorodence od hzzoa?
> 
> da se znam prestati nadati ( jer meni nije) !




nije i ja čekam, nije još sjelo...od grada tj.iz vodnikove novci su mi sjeli al hzzo nije još...

----------


## ribicaa

> za sijecanj



nije mi jasno na koju foru mi je sjelo 13.30 kn dječjeg doplatka,pa sam misla da je možda za 12 mjesec jer mi je malena rođena na staru godinu ,al ako je za prvi mjesec onda mi fakat nije jasno
kak samo toliko....

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za sijecanj  
> 
> 
> 
> nije mi jasno na koju foru mi je sjelo 13.30 kn dječjeg doplatka,pa sam misla da je možda za 12 mjesec jer mi je malena rođena na staru godinu ,al ako je za prvi mjesec onda mi fakat nije jasno
> kak samo toliko....


To je vjerovatno samo za 31.12 s obzirom da je tada rodjena.
Kada ste predali zahtjev za djecji?

----------


## ribicaa

> ribicaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> ...



sredinom prvog mjeseca negdje...
a meni je isto jedino logično da je to za taj dan jedan, al kad će nam onda sjesti za prvi mjesec?

----------


## vanjaml

:D porodiljna naknada sjela i u hypo!

----------


## lidijica76

Nakon živciranja prošli mjesec, ovaj je stvarno iznenadio. Rodiljna i komplikacije isti dan.

----------


## saska7

sjelo i u RBA (jos oko 3 provjereno)  :D  :D 
meni je ovo zadnja od HZZOa tak da odjavljujem  :Wink:

----------


## alec

i meni sjele komplikacije  :D  :D . stvarno su me ugodno iznenadili.

----------


## Shireen

Evo, meni danas istovremeno sjeo i porodiljni i jednokratna naknada od HZZO-a (ZABA). Nikad nisam imala toliko love na računu :D

----------


## anatom

> Evo, meni danas istovremeno sjeo i porodiljni i jednokratna naknada od HZZO-a (ZABA). Nikad nisam imala toliko love na računu :D




i meni !

i meni!
 :D  :D

----------


## Romana

Ima li netko kome još nije sjeo porodiljni, osim mene naravno?  :Mad:

----------


## silvija222

> silvija222 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Anatom jel ti dobivaš za prvih 5mj. ili drugih 6.?
> 
> 
> ne kužim ovo prvih 5.mj? zar se ne dobiva porodiljni za prvih 6.mj od rođenja djeteta i onda drugih 6?


Ma da za prvih 6, ja tuka krivo napisala!

----------


## tenshi

cure, da vas pitam - ja bih trebala primati rodiljnu naknadu od onih 1600 i nesto kuna kao redovni student - za to se papiri predaju nakon rodenja djeteta. i predali smo dakle negdje krajem 11. mj., kad i za onu jednokratnu pomoc od 2300 kn, i tih smo 2300 kn dobili, ali od ovih mjesecnih naknada nisam jos vidjela ni kune. 
u cem je stos, jesam li nesto zaboravila napraviti? 
suprug je predavao i rekli su mu da cu dobiti *nesto* postom (ja ne znam sto, pretpostavljam kao neko rjesenje ili sto vec, on mi nije znao reci) moze li netko naslutiti o cem bi mogla biti rijec?
hvala!

----------


## Zubic vila

Tenshi,
trebala si svakako već dobiti naknadu, i za dio 11.-og, 12. i 1. mjesec. Znam da ti sigurno sad nije zgodno s bebicom hodati po HZZO-u, ali pošalji muža ili bar nazovi odmah u ponedjeljak da vidiš gdje je zapelo. Iako, da je falio neki papir ili muž nije sve predao, već bi mu tamo rekli, a i obično uzmu neki kontakt telefon da te nazovu ako nešto ne štima, no nikad ne znaš dok ne provjeriš.
Ja sam krajem siječnja otvorila porodiljni (45 dana prije termina) i nisu mi rekli da će mi slati rješenje poštom, tamo sam dobila 1 primjerak formulara za porodiljni koji sam ispunila, a naknada mi je uredno sjela jučer za tih par dana siječnja.

----------


## pirica

baš su me ugodno iznenadili novcici za komplikacije jucer (ZABA)  :Grin:   :D

----------


## Zubic vila

I mene su ugodno iznenadili, nadajmo se da će to postati praksa sada svaki mjesec. Ja sam sad dobila zadnje komplikacije i dio porodiljne, tako da sam od slijedećeg mjeseca "ispisana" s komplikacija, ali za sve trudnice na bolovanju držim fige da se nešto ipak trajno pomaklo na bolje. Koliko kužim, ovo je prvi put da su zajedno došle porodiljne i komplikacije pa mislim da je ona priča u dnevniku na Novoj ipak polučila neke rezultate.

----------


## tenshi

thx, zubic vila. pa i meni je bilo cudno da mi onih 2300 dode, a redovna naknada ne, medutim, imala sam hrpu drugih briga tak da stvarno nisam stigla, ali sad mi je malo frka s parama, pa sam isla prvo provjeriti tu jel to neka praksa da kasni dok se slucaj ne "razrijesi", dok oni to ne provedu ili votevr...nis, sljedeci tjedan onda moram u akciju!

----------


## uporna

Ja povirila da vidim ima li što nova i kad sam vidjela da je nekima sjeli novci za komplikacije odmah sam provjerila i naravno jučer sjeli i meni. 
 :D 
Odmah poplaćah režije što je popapalo dobar dio love  :Mad:

----------


## Romana

> Ima li netko kome još nije sjeo porodiljni, osim mene naravno?


Jel možete vjerovati da još uvijek ništa!?  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Šteta što je vikend,baš sam nabrušena.  :Mad:

----------


## dundo

Curke koje ste dobile ovu jednokratnu pomoć od HZZO-a za bebu ako nije problem možete li napisati koliko ona iznosi jer sam čula da je nešto porasla. Hvala

----------


## Shireen

> Curke koje ste dobile ovu jednokratnu pomoć od HZZO-a za bebu ako nije problem možete li napisati koliko ona iznosi jer sam čula da je nešto porasla. Hvala


Točno 2.328,20 kn!

----------


## **az**

> Ima li netko kome još nije sjeo porodiljni, osim mene naravno?


i meni (PBZ) isto me iznenadilo kako ''brzo'' u odnosu na prošli mjesec kad sam pratila kako čekate i čekate (meni je sad prvi put da primam)

----------


## dundo

Shiren hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## sir_oliver

rba komplikacije još 20. :?  :?  :?  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## zrinska

Ima li netko informacije za Međimursku banku? 
Postoji li neka zakonska regulativa do kojeg datuma u mj. trebaju isplatiti komplikacije ili porodiljni??? hvala

----------


## alec

> Ima li netko informacije za Međimursku banku? 
> Postoji li neka zakonska regulativa do kojeg datuma u mj. trebaju isplatiti komplikacije ili porodiljni??? hvala


meni su sjele komplikacije u Mb banci još prošli tjedan. ti ih nisi dobila  :shock: ?

----------


## leona30

Lucky you u Zagrebu!nama u Zd još ništa od naknada za komplikacije  :Sad:

----------


## vanjaml

malo off topic ... ističe mi sad brzo prvih 6 mj. porodiljnog, pa me zanima da li mi hzzo automatski produžuje i plaća sljedećih 6 mj. ili ja trebam negdje podnositi zahtjeve i sl ili moj poslodavac ... kako to ide?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Vila

prije isteka tih 6 mjeseci moraš doći u hzzo sa rodnim listom djeteta i podnijeti zahtjev da želiš biti doma i narednih 6 mjeseci. Po novom zakonu mora doći i otac koji se također potpisuje da je suglasan da to pravo koristiš ti jer je po novom zakonu to je roditeljski dopust, pa ga ima pravo koristiti i on. Oni potom izdaju rješenje i šalju ga tebi i firmi.

----------


## vanjaml

hvala na promptnom odogovoru ...
you'r the best

----------


## Vila

:Smile:

----------


## nadia7

> Lucky you u Zagrebu!nama u Zd još ništa od naknada za komplikacije


 :shock:  meni je silo

----------


## ikana

curke, možete li mi reći da li za komplikacije još uvijek postoji onaj limit da naknada ne može biti veća od 4.250,00 kuna ili je nešto mjenjano?

----------


## sir_oliver

> curke, možete li mi reći da li za komplikacije još uvijek postoji onaj limit da naknada ne može biti veća od 4.250,00 kuna ili je nešto mjenjano?


 nažalost još uvijek je limitirano s 4250

----------


## ikana

> ikana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> curke, možete li mi reći da li za komplikacije još uvijek postoji onaj limit da naknada ne može biti veća od 4.250,00 kuna ili je nešto mjenjano?
> 
> 
>  nažalost još uvijek je limitirano s 4250


hvala ti. a da li možda znaš što je sa obveznim porodiljnim dopustom?

----------


## sir_oliver

100 % prosjeka zadnjih 6 plaća do bebinih navršenih 6 mjeseci. ali detaljinije možeš naći na rodinim pravnim savjetima
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewforum.php?f=55

----------


## niky88

jednokratnu pomoč od hzz-o sam dobila 20 dana nakon rođenja sina i to sam dobila 2350,00 :D  :D ...ali porodiljni mi malo zezaju jedan mjesec dobijem 2100,a drugi 1900..ovisi kako kad i dolazi mi oko 21 u mjesecu.......ali me sada zanima nakon 6 mj dali če mi se porodiljni povisiti ili smanjiti..zna li itko????? :?  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## niky88

:?

----------


## Zara1

> :?


mislim da budeš od 6. mj. na dalje dobivala 1660 kn

----------


## niky88

pa kaj bu mi i to malo novaca uzeli kaj imam....čula sam da postoji mogučnost da ču drugih 6mj dobivati 2500..kao minimalac....jer ja sam prijavljena na 2100....ma više neznam ni sama...kaj mi je najbolje ostat doma sa sinom ili ići raditi..... :?  :?

----------


## Zara1

> pa kaj bu mi i to malo novaca uzeli kaj imam....čula sam da postoji mogučnost da ču drugih 6mj dobivati 2500..kao minimalac....jer ja sam prijavljena na 2100....ma više neznam ni sama...kaj mi je najbolje ostat doma sa sinom ili ići raditi..... :?  :?


kako bi dobivala 2500 kad si prijavljena na 2100? na žalost padaš na 1660 
 :/

----------


## niky88

znači onda ja spadam u onu skupinu zadnjih....i najmanje isplačenih....eee to ti je država....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

> niky88 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa kaj bu mi i to malo novaca uzeli kaj imam....čula sam da postoji mogučnost da ču drugih 6mj dobivati 2500..kao minimalac....jer ja sam prijavljena na 2100....ma više neznam ni sama...kaj mi je najbolje ostat doma sa sinom ili ići raditi..... :?  :?
> 
> 
> kako bi dobivala 2500 kad si prijavljena na 2100? na žalost padaš na 1660 
>  :/


Ovo nije istina, ako ti je do sada prosjek bio manji od 2500kn onda i drugih 6 mjeseci dobivas isto, dakle za tebe se porodiljna ne mjenja do kraja dopusta.

I ne zezaju oni tebe sa porodiljnom, ona se isplacuje po prosjeku radnih dana u mjesecu, neki mjesec ih je vise, a neki mjesec manje.  :Wink:

----------


## niky88

aj neka dobra vijest...hvala na informaciji!!!!puno mi znači....

----------


## Zara1

> Ovo nije istina, ako ti je do sada prosjek bio manji od 2500kn onda i drugih 6 mjeseci dobivas isto, dakle za tebe se porodiljna ne mjenja do kraja dopusta.
> 
> I ne zezaju oni tebe sa porodiljnom, ona se isplacuje po prosjeku radnih dana u mjesecu, neki mjesec ih je vise, a neki mjesec manje.


sigurna si?

----------


## Marsupilami

> Marsupilami prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ovo nije istina, ako ti je do sada prosjek bio manji od 2500kn onda i drugih 6 mjeseci dobivas isto, dakle za tebe se porodiljna ne mjenja do kraja dopusta.
> 
> I ne zezaju oni tebe sa porodiljnom, ona se isplacuje po prosjeku radnih dana u mjesecu, neki mjesec ih je vise, a neki mjesec manje. 
> 
> 
> sigurna si?


Da, jer moj prosjek bio je kao i njen.
Rodila sam 2006.   :Wink:

----------


## zrinska

Samo kratko pitanjce...Kad počinje isplata porodiljnog, a kad komplikacija??? Da li se dobiva zajedno ukoliko sam jedan mjesec ostala bez isplate bolovanja???

Hvala :Smile:

----------


## luce27

imam jedno pitanje u vezi neknade za kompl u trudnoći. dali se prima naknada u iznosu od 4250 kn za bolovanje ako prethodno imam 7 i pol mjeseci staža i 5 i pol mjeseci bolovanja ( budući da i to spada u staž ). Znači dali se naknada tada povečava sa 831 kn kad je ispunjen onaj uvijet od 12 mj neprekidnog staža sve dok se ne otvori rodiljni dopust. Neznam baš koliko sam bila jasna  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nina20

jeli zna možda netko hoće li sutra sjesti porodiljni?? nadam se da hoće.

----------


## niky88

> jeli zna možda netko hoće li sutra sjesti porodiljni?? nadam se da hoće.






mene isto zanima kad če sjesti....svaki put drugačije..jenom dođe 18. jednom 20. a nkad i 25......jel zna tko??? :?

----------


## betty blue

hm hm, mm radi u državnoj službi i kasni mu plaća ovaj mjesec, iskreno se nadam da se to kašnjenje neće prenijet i na naknade  :/

----------


## niky88

> hm hm, mm radi u državnoj službi i kasni mu plaća ovaj mjesec, iskreno se nadam da se to kašnjenje neće prenijet i na naknade  :/






joj pa neče valjda??neznam kako ču onda..ajme....ma nije valjda tako i za porodiljni..islreno se nadam da nije.... :/

----------


## prada

Da nam bar novčeki sjednu danas

----------


## mim1104

upravo zvala hzzo rekla zena da d pola jedan idu uplate a da jos nisu obradili porodiljne tak da iza pola jedan treba gledati a rekla je da ce biti danas a vidjet cemo

----------


## prada

dali se to odnosi na dječiji doplatak ili na porodiljne naknade

----------


## niky88

jel zna tko..dali je sjeo porodilnji??? :?  :?  :?

----------


## jaja

I ja se to pitam svako malo na forumu provjeravam jeli se netko javio sa dobrim vjestima.

----------


## mim1104

ja pitala za porodiljnji tako da se odnosi na njega u rba jos nista

----------


## niky88

u zagrebačkoj banci još ništa...
 :Sad:

----------


## mim1104

nis danas od porodiljnog jer sam ih zvala veli zena kad drzava posalje novce a danas nisu dakle mozda sutra

----------


## bleeda

prošli mjesec je bio 20. tako da se nemojte nadati ničem prije petka....a možda i ponedjeljak tek

----------


## Pliska

Pa neće valjda tek u pon  :?

----------


## call me mommy

nije nista sjelo... zasad

----------


## bleeda

> Pa neće valjda tek u pon  :?


kad vam lijepo kažem...danas nema šanse....sutra možda a najvjerovatnije tek u ponedjeljak.

nadam se da sam u krivu ali to vam je činjenično stanje. 

država nema novaca cure moje drage, kesa je prazna. ovako će vam se to pomicati i za par mjeseci će jednu isplatu naprosto preskočit. 

tako...nadam se da ćemo sljedeći put opet izabraz istu ekipu za vladajuće ...možda nam bude još gore

----------


## niky88

imaš pravo....nečemo danas dobiti..najvjerovatnije u ponedeljak..darage moje molit  da ovaj mjesec i dobijemo porodiljni..jer kak je sve krenulo..ne miriši mi baš na najbolje.....

----------


## lane

Užas, to je stvarno grozno i sramotno!
Mislim da bi trebale nešto poduzeti po tom pitanju, onako grupno, npr. ako u petak ne bude porodiljni da sve pošljemo mail istog sadržaja gore gospodi....za početak.

----------


## mim1104

slazem se samo njih bojim se bas briga za nas

----------


## Romana

Ma ne mogu vjerovat da još nema ni doplatka ni porodiljnog.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## niky88

MISLIM DA ČE BIT TEK U PONEDELJAK..I IKRENO SE NADAM DA NEČE NAS MAME ZAKINUTI ZA TO MALO NOVACA ŠTO DOBIJEMO...I OD ČEGA PREHRANJUJEMO DJECI I SEBE.....

----------


## bleeda

drage moje, zašto mislite da je njih uopće briga za nas mame? 

nije njih briga za ništa, jer da je ne bismo danas bili u ovakvoj situaciji. 
ne bismo javne wc-e plaćali 11000 eura po kvadratu i tako dalje.

ja se iskreno više ne čudim nikakvim bisernim potezima naših vladajućih, pa se tako ne bih čudila ni da uopće ne bude porodiljnog jer se moraju platit lizinzi sa silna službena vozila.

----------


## Danči29

Cure,
u najgoru ruku se može opet poslat mail na Novu Tv, zadnji put je to upalilo i rezultiralo ranijom uplatom komplikacija. Možda pomogne  :/ 

Ja komplikacije još ni ne očekujem, ono prošli mjesec je bilo čisto van svih gabarita...

----------


## andjeli

Drage cure samo da znate danas dječijeg doplatka neće biti,ja sam upravo zvala Žajinu i lijepo su rekli drugi tjedan.  :Sad:  
Nažalost tako je e sad ostaje jo naknade hoće li biti one.

----------


## prada

Hej cure dali neka može nazvati pa pitati kada će biti isplata porodiljnih naknada.ja zovem u svoj područni ured koji je u remetincu i cijelo jutro se nitko ne javlja    :Embarassed:  valjda svi zivkaju.
Oni nas svojim kašnjenjem bacaju u totalni deficit -većina računa stiže na naplatu od 10 do 15.ako ne platiš na vrijeme nabiju ti kamate i tu izgubimo dodatnih 100 kn ako ne i više a za to možemo svojim bebačima svašta lijepo kupila....baš sam ljuta

----------


## geberita

ja sada zvala zdravstvo za porodiljni još ništa neznaju,a mislim da danas ni nebude.E a ovo za diječji stvarno nije u redu pa nisu normalni kaj smo mi na to spali da se hvale javnim wc-om a na nas kaj im dižemo natalitet nemreju dati novce koje smo zaradili na svojoj muci  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Trina

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## silvija222

Na stranicama mirovinskog piše da je isplata dječjeg počela još jučer!

----------


## silvija222

> Na stranicama mirovinskog piše da je isplata dječjeg počela još jučer!


Ups... ovo je kriva informacija!

----------


## bleeda

> ja sada zvala zdravstvo za porodiljni još ništa neznaju,a mislim da danas ni nebude.E a ovo za diječji stvarno nije u redu pa nisu normalni kaj smo mi na to spali da se hvale javnim wc-om a na nas kaj im dižemo natalitet nemreju dati novce koje smo zaradili na svojoj muci


zato što je njima bitnije da se imaju di po*srat nego da ti možeš djetetu kupit pelene....
ah...idem utjerivat dugove...ja sam naime mama 9 mjesečne bebe koja već mjesecima (6 točnije) svakodnevno radi.

----------


## geberita

> geberita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sada zvala zdravstvo za porodiljni još ništa neznaju,a mislim da danas ni nebude.E a ovo za diječji stvarno nije u redu pa nisu normalni kaj smo mi na to spali da se hvale javnim wc-om a na nas kaj im dižemo natalitet nemreju dati novce koje smo zaradili na svojoj muci  
> 
> 
> zato što je njima bitnije da se imaju di po*srat nego da ti možeš djetetu kupit pelene....
> ah...idem utjerivat dugove...ja sam naime mama 9 mjesečne bebe koja već mjesecima (6 točnije) svakodnevno radi.


draga dobro dok imaš šta utjerivati samo daj možda nas kad se po... ru i uplate još danas

----------


## mim1104

dobra vijest za one koje prijmaju doplatak a ta je da danas ide doplatak u ponedjeljak porodiljna upravo zvala ministrastvo financija

----------


## andjeli

Ma kako  mi je žena rekla u Žajinoj da danas doplatka nema da je drugi tjedan.Nadam se da si u pravu a ako je lagala sram je bilo.

----------


## mim1104

mozda nezna jer ja sam zvala drzavni proracun republike hrvatske tu u zagrebu i covjek mi je rekao da doplatak ide danas a porodiljna u ponedjeljak

----------


## geberita

> dobra vijest za one koje prijmaju doplatak a ta je da danas ide doplatak u ponedjeljak porodiljna upravo zvala ministrastvo financija


draga dobro su ti rekli danas če biti dječji ali neznaju točno u koliko sati ja zbvala direkciju mirovinskoga i tako mi je ljubažna teta rekla 
I ja se nadam da nije lagala

----------


## Marsupilami

ne vjerujem da ce djecji danas jer na stranicama zavoda nema obavijesti  :/

----------


## puntica

ja ne vjerujem   :Evil or Very Mad:  

trebaju mi isplatiti zadnju naknadu jer sam 10.2. počela raditi. kako moja plača ide također iz državnog proračuna još nije stigla  :shock:  Tako da nemam ni plaču ni naknadu...a radim već mjesec i 10 dana. nikad u životu nisam bila u minusu, ovo mi je prvi put   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ljuta sam ko ris   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andjeli

:D  :D jupi DD danas lagala je ali joj opraštam na stranicama mirovinskog piše :D

----------


## lusilu

> :D  :D jupi DD danas lagala je ali joj opraštam na stranicama mirovinskog piše :D


ne kužim ovaj post

šta je dd

jel bila naknada?

----------


## silvija222

> andjeli prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> :D  :D jupi DD danas lagala je ali joj opraštam na stranicama mirovinskog piše :D
> 
> 
> ne kužim ovaj post
> 
> šta je dd
> ...


dd je dječji doplatak

----------


## puntica

pretpostavljam da se ovo:



> jupi DD danas lagala je ali joj opraštam na stranicama mirovinskog piše


odnosi na ovo:



> Ma kako  mi je žena rekla u Žajinoj da danas doplatka nema da je drugi tjedan.Nadam se da si u pravu a ako je lagala sram je bilo.



znači sjeo je dječji doplatak (DD)


ali naknada NE   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## silvija222

Naknada možda u ponedjeljak!?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lusilu

kvragu, s čim ću danas na šank    :Grin:

----------


## Marsupilami

Djecji doplatak sjeo u RBA  :D  (makar sam iznenadjena  :shock: )

----------


## Adi

onda naknadu čekamo u pon

----------


## Mimolina

Oh, čim vidim da kasni naknada, mogu se fino pripremit da će kasnit i komplikacije   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nadam se da će stić prije 28. neću niš drugo ni pričat ni prisjećat se scenarija pred 2 mj.   :Mad:

----------


## mim1104

u ponedjeljak sjeda pordoiljna

----------


## leonisa

> :D  :D jupi DD danas lagala je ali joj opraštam na stranicama mirovinskog piše :D


e pa meni jos juce u u 15h nije sjeo dd....

----------


## geberita

> u ponedjeljak sjeda pordoiljna


jer to sigurno ili budemo čekali kraj tjedna  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sandee

kako su krenuli, jos budu i preskocili jedan mjesec... Mora da Vlada preokrece dzepove i razbija kasice prasice u potrazi za kojom kunom...

----------


## laura29

Od naknade u PBZ-u još ništa   :Evil or Very Mad:  !

----------


## mim1104

cisto sumljam da bu uplatili tako rano....u toku dana bi trebala sjesti

----------


## niky88

ako če sjesti sjest če tek popodne.....ajme..računi stoje,minus raste,a još ču morat platit i kamate....

----------


## silvija222

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## geberita

valjda bude danas ja sam več luda kredit treba platiti ,a ja moram čekati sirotinju  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## laura29

Još će ova naknada biti niža jer je veljača imala samo 160 radnih sati.

----------


## Cocolina

Ni u RBA još nikaj.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

sramota a 23. je i još ništaaaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## saska7

naknada (i komplikacije i porodiljna) na datum kad bi trebala stici NIKAD NIJE STIGLA PRIJEPODNE!!!
zato pricekajte do 14h kad se vidi da li ce stici ili ne
ako je dd stigao u petak, naknada obicno kasni jedan dan (to je cisto iskustvo), a kako je bio dd u petak, nadam se naknadi danas.

da je sramota da toliko kasni, jest, al nemojte jos piii...jos stigne danas sjesti
ja se trudim pozitivno mislit - DANAS STIZU NOVCI, DANAS STIZU NOVCI, DANAS STIZU NOVCI   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## geberita

saska7 dobre vibre šalješ ja sada zvala hzzo i tamo nemaju nikakvu informaciju još  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## niky88

u zagrebačkoj banci još ništa..vidim svoj veliki  minus i kojih 5o kn kaj mi je u crvenom...a onu pozitivu se nadam da ču uskoro vidjeti...........  :Grin:

----------


## geberita

danas je isplata porodiljnoga samo budemo čekali dok se lova raspodjeli  :Laughing:

----------


## silvija222

> danas je isplata porodiljnoga samo budemo čekali dok se lova raspodjeli


Znači bit će danas tokom dana?

----------


## geberita

> geberita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> danas je isplata porodiljnoga samo budemo čekali dok se lova raspodjeli 
> 
> 
> Znači bit će danas tokom dana?


tako rekla teta u hzzo da bi tokom dana trebalo biti jer je počela isplata
živi bili pa vidjeli :?

----------


## silvija222

> silvija222 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  geberita prvotno napisa
> ...


Držim fige!

----------


## Pepita

> geberita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  silvija222 prvotno napisa
> ...


x

----------


## laura29

Sjeo porodiljni u PBZ-u! :D

----------


## saska7

danas stizu novci danas stizu novci....ajmo svi u glas DANAS STIZU NOVCI DANAS STIZU NOVCI DANAS STIZU NOVCI   :Grin:

----------


## Adi

u zabi ništa

----------


## crnarupa

sjela je porodiljna u rba, napokon

----------


## silvija222

Zaba ništa!

----------


## jaja

Jeli netko u HPB,ima li tamo išta?

----------


## niky88

meni čak neče ni poslat odgovor sms-om stanje računa...valjda sad če sjesti novci u zagrebačkoj.......  :Rolling Eyes:   :?

----------


## Pepita

Erste???

----------


## Nomoget

ERSTE JOŠ NIŠTA...  :Sad:

----------


## Brunda

U ZABI još ništa   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nomoget

Hypo sjelo  :Smile:

----------


## silvija222

Zaba sjela :D

----------


## amk

Gledam svoj tekući u Rba, ali nema ništa. U HZZO-u kažu da isplate još nisu krenule jer država nema novaca.

----------


## znatiželjna_505

a zna li netko kaj je sa komplikacijama.

 to kaj su prošli mjesec sjele isti dan kad i porodiljne izgleda da ovaj mjesec nema veze s vezom..

----------


## ivy

meni zaba još nije sjela  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## saska7

*amk* porodiljna naknada jos ti nije sjela ili si na komplikacijama?
komplikacije obicno sjedaju do 5 dana kasnije nego porodiljne...

----------


## amk

Gledam svoj tekući u Rba, ali nema ništa. U HZZO-u kažu da isplate još nisu krenule jer država nema novaca.

----------


## Pliska

> Zaba sjela :D


Ma šta je to tebi sjelo?

----------


## amk

> *amk* porodiljna naknada jos ti nije sjela ili si na komplikacijama?
> komplikacije obicno sjedaju do 5 dana kasnije nego porodiljne...


Na porodiljnom, odnosno roditeljskom dopustu, baš mi ističe prvih godinu dana.

----------


## silvija222

> silvija222 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zaba sjela :D
> 
> 
> Ma šta je to tebi sjelo?


Porodiljni!

----------


## Christy

ERSTE,sjeo porodiljni!!!

----------


## pirica

> a zna li netko kaj je sa komplikacijama.
> 
>  to kaj su prošli mjesec sjele isti dan kad i porodiljne izgleda da ovaj mjesec nema veze s vezom..


zvala ja HZZO za koji dan, ne zna se kad  :Mad:

----------


## niky88

jel još kome sjeo porodiljni u zabi jer ja još ne dobivam odgovor putem poruke... :?  :?  :?

----------


## ribicaa

> jel još kome sjeo porodiljni u zabi jer ja još ne dobivam odgovor putem poruke... :?  :?  :?



je, ak misliš na porodiljni meni je isto upravo sjeo...u zabi

----------


## niky88

> niky88 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel još kome sjeo porodiljni u zabi jer ja još ne dobivam odgovor putem poruke... :?  :?  :?
> 
> 
> 
> je, ak misliš na porodiljni meni je isto upravo sjeo...u zabi






super sad muža odmah saljem da digne sve novce...hvala na informaciji.....

----------


## filip

da javim da je rba sjela por.naknada...ali me muci to sto mi je sjelo 200 kuna manje nego prosli mjesec,zasto nemam pojma.....
prosli mj.mi sjelo 2660,a sad 2460....pa kaj oni i dalje racunaju po prosjeku?

----------


## ribicaa

[quote="filip"]da javim da je rba sjela por.naknada...ali me muci to sto mi je sjelo 200 kuna manje nego prosli mjesec,zasto nemam pojma.....
prosli mj.mi sjelo 2660,a sad 2460....pa kaj oni i dalje racunaju po prosjeku?[/quotei 


i ja sam dobila 200 kn  manje jer je veljača najmanje radnih sati imala sad, pa eto s tim razlogom i nama manje love...

----------


## amk

Evo sjela je i meni naknada, kolko živciranja bezveze. Nije mi jasno što je njima u HZZO-u tako teško dati točnu informaciju.

----------


## filip

[quote="ribicaa"]


> da javim da je rba sjela por.naknada...ali me muci to sto mi je sjelo 200 kuna manje nego prosli mjesec,zasto nemam pojma.....
> prosli mj.mi sjelo 2660,a sad 2460....pa kaj oni i dalje racunaju po prosjeku?[/quotei 
> 
> 
> i ja sam dobila 200 kn  manje jer je veljača najmanje radnih sati imala sad, pa eto s tim razlogom i nama manje love...



ja sam nadobudna mislila da drugih 6.mj.ne racunaju po prosjeku nego da automacki dobivamo 2660.00... :/ dobro da sam pocela radit pa ce biti placa drugi mjesec veca...

----------


## Adi

je rodiljni je sjeo u zabi, ali komplikacije nisu.

----------


## Brunda

Sjelo u zabi i to redovnih 2660.
Ne kužim kako je onda vama manje sjelo  :?

----------


## Adi

meni je polovicom 2mj počeo rodiljni. a vidim na računu su samo pola uplatili pa će valda ovo poslije

----------


## niky88

ŠTA SE BUNITE JA DOBIVAM 2100 I NADAM SE DA MI NEBU UZELI I TIH BJEDNIH 200 KN......  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ribicaa

> ŠTA SE BUNITE JA DOBIVAM 2100 I NADAM SE DA MI NEBU UZELI I TIH BJEDNIH 200 KN......




he ja sam dobila 1700 inaće mi 1900 .........  :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:

----------


## niky88

NEKA PRVO SEBI SMANJE PLAČE OVAK NIŠ NE RADE NEK SAMO SJEDE I SE.. U SABORU..A NE NAMAMAJKAMA KOJE RAĐAJU DJECU....

----------


## filip

> Sjelo u zabi i to redovnih 2660.
> Ne kužim kako je onda vama manje sjelo  :?



mozda ti je satnica veća pa zato....

----------


## filip

sad je limit 2660.isto kao sto je u prvih 6.mj.bio 4500...
meni je za 1.mj.naknada izracunata 2706,ali naravno limit je 2660...

----------


## Elinor

Moja prijateljica je za 12. mjesec dobila 5.000 kn, za 01. mj. 4.700 kn a za 02. mjesec 4.300 kn. Nekako mi se razlika od 700 kn ne čini normalna. Zvala je HZZO al joj ništa nisu pojasnili. Da li se kojoj od vas desila takva ogromna razlika u isplatama? Rodila je krajem 11. mjeseca.  :?

----------


## tresnja4

za prvi mi je sjelo 700 kn manje nego za 12., a za drugi oko 1000 kn nego za prvi tj.1700 kn manje nego za 12.-sti???????  :shock: 

kak to oni obracunavaju...ako bi mi mogao netko pojasniti???

...ako se radi o broju radnih dana, 12-sti ih je imao manje nego prvi, a drugi otprilike isto kao prvi mjesec......

....sutra idem na hzzo da mi se pojasne te stvari.....  :Evil or Very Mad:  
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tresnja4

da li netko možda zna točnu formulu po kojoj se izračunava porodiljna naknada?

----------


## Brunda

Za prvih 6 mjeseci si izračunaj satnicu iz prosjeka plaća. I onda pomnoži sa radnim satima/danima u mjesecu za koji te zanima. Meni je tako ispadalo u lipu točno.

----------


## Adi

> Za prvih 6 mjeseci si izračunaj satnicu iz prosjeka plaća. I onda pomnoži sa radnim satima/danima u mjesecu za koji te zanima. Meni je tako ispadalo u lipu točno.


meni je isto zasad štimalo

odite u HZZO pa nek vam objasne, ako treba pišite i žalbu

----------


## Ariana

dali su sjele komplikacije?

----------


## lidijica76

Komplikacije nisu.

----------


## laura29

Oni su iz tvojih šestomjesečnih plaća izračunali tvoju satnicu. Primjerice, ako je satnica 30 kuna, za 12. mjesec naknada je 5520 kn jer je bilo ukupno 184 radnih sati (23 dana); za 1. mjesec 5280 (22 dana) jer je ukupno bilo 176 radnih sati; za 2. mjesec 4800 jer je ukupno bilo 160 radnih sati. Nažalost, veljača je kratak mjesec, imala je svega 20 radnih dana, stoga je i naknada osjetno manja.

----------


## kata.klik

svim trudnicama...dobra vijest...KOMPLIKACIJE *sjele* u PBZ... :D  :D

----------


## znatiželjna_505

sjele komplikacije u pbz-u

----------


## Nomoget

Ono što mene muči je drugih 6.mj.Ako je limit spušten  na 2660 kn,da li se računa opet po satima rada pa jedan mj. je npr 2400 a drugi npr. 2700.
Ili ću svaki mj.dobivati 2660 u fixnom iznosu.
Trenutno mi jeplaća preko 5000kn i spadam u viši razred naknada.

----------


## Lili75

> Ono što mene muči je drugih 6.mj.Ako je limit spušten  na 2660 kn,da li se računa opet po satima rada pa jedan mj. je npr 2400 a drugi npr. 2700.
> Ili ću svaki mj.dobivati 2660 u fixnom iznosu.
> Trenutno mi jeplaća preko 5000kn i spadam u viši razred naknada.


*nomoget*, to i mene zanima.

inače komplikacije nisu sjele u Zabi   :Sad:  
Pa dobro koliko dana može biti razlika među bankama?!

----------


## nike

ni meni nisu sjele komplikacije u otp   :Sad:

----------


## nikka

a da li inaće kasne sa isplatom?

----------


## pirica

zaba još ništa

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ono što mene muči je drugih 6.mj.Ako je limit spušten  na 2660 kn,da li se računa opet po satima rada pa jedan mj. je npr 2400 a drugi npr. 2700.
> Ili ću svaki mj.dobivati 2660 u fixnom iznosu.
> Trenutno mi jeplaća preko 5000kn i spadam u viši razred naknada.


I dalje se racuna po satnici ali maksimalno 2660 kn, dakle ako ti je prosjek puno vise od toga onda mozes ocekivati svaki mjesec isto, dakle 2660   :Smile:

----------


## nike

:D  :D  :D  Napokon!!! Evo su mi sjele komplikacije u OTP i to u punom iznosu kao i prošli mjesec!

----------


## niky88

imam jedno pitanje..kako to da neke čekate porodiljni i komplikacije??? :?  :?  :?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alec

> imam jedno pitanje..kako to da neke čekate porodiljni i komplikacije??? :?  :?  :?


ja ću na komplikacijama biti do 09.06., a od 10.06. mi počinje porodiljni. tako da ću u srpnju primiti komplikacije za prvih 9 dana u lipnju, a razlika će biti porodiljni.

----------


## pirica

sjele komplikacije u zabi (ja dobila 300kn manje nego prošli mj.)

----------


## la11

sjele komplikacije  i u erste.
 :Smile:

----------


## sir_oliver

komplikacije i u rba

----------


## betty blue

> sjele komplikacije u zabi (ja dobila 300kn manje nego prošli mj.)


zašto si dobila manje? ja sam dobila isto ko prošli put

----------


## filip

nekima je sjelo manje love,zato kaj nemaju svi istu satnicu koja se mnozi sa danima i satima....

----------


## vindira

Bokić,ja bi ovaj mjesec trebala dobiti prvu i zadnju naknadu za komplikacije jer za koji dan idem na porodiljni.Zanima me kad u mjesecu sjedaju na račun?

----------


## marmelada

nakon 20tog!  :/

----------


## argentina

cure, moze mi netko pomoci? friska sam trudnica i nemam pojma o bolovanjima, cuvanjima trudnoce, porodiljnima i dr.

sto ako odem na cuvanje trudnoce? koliko cu novaca dobivati? koji postotak place?

----------


## mihim

> cure, moze mi netko pomoci? friska sam trudnica i nemam pojma o bolovanjima, cuvanjima trudnoce, porodiljnima i dr.
> 
> sto ako odem na cuvanje trudnoce? koliko cu novaca dobivati? koji postotak place?


 e, nisam 100 % sigurna, to ovisi o placi kolka ti je, a mislim da je jos uvijek maksimalno oko 4200 il 4500, zaboravila sam. i ja vise ne radim. ak netko zna nove informacije nek javi.

----------


## argentina

hvala.
da, citala sam na drugom mjestu da je maksimalno 4200 i nesto sitno, bez obzira na placu, tj ako imas placu vecu od toga, ovo je maksimum koji se moze dobiti... :/

----------


## call me mommy

ja sam bila na mirovanju, odnosno cuvanju trudnoce i dobivala sam svoju placu umanjenu za prijevoz.

----------


## laura29

Maksimum koji majka može dobiti na komplikacijama je 4250 (i nešto sitno) kuna. Ako ima manju plaću od toga iznosa, dobiva svoju punu plaću. Ako joj je plaća veća od toga iznosa, to je maksimum koji će dobiti.

----------


## mihim

> Maksimum koji majka može dobiti na komplikacijama je 4250 (i nešto sitno) kuna. Ako ima manju plaću od toga iznosa, dobiva svoju punu plaću. Ako joj je plaća veća od toga iznosa, to je maksimum koji će dobiti.


 hvala, zanci ko prije, jel bar ostalo i da do 6 mj starosti bebe dobivas prosjek svoje place?

----------


## argentina

mislim da je. drugih 6 mj se dobiva oko 2000 i nesto kn koliko ja znam.

----------


## Adrijana

Danas je sjela porodiljna naknada u RBA   :Smile:

----------


## luni

Ja sam ostala šokirana kada sam vidjela stanje.Nisam se nadala da će biti danas. PBZ.

----------


## Lutka

> Ja sam ostala šokirana kada sam vidjela stanje.Nisam se nadala da će biti danas. PBZ.


 :shock: suuuuupeeeeer! a mene muž plaši sa mmf-om i rebalansom proračuna  8) 
a luni baš si mi ulipšala vikend   :Heart:

----------


## geberita

sjeo porodiljski u RBA jučer jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D  :D

----------


## Ala

Možda netko zna da li je i u međimurskoj banki sjeo porodiljni?

----------


## Luciana*

sjelo i u zabi jučer  :D

----------


## Ala

u međimurskoj ništa

----------


## nikka

> sjelo i u zabi jučer  :D


ja sam baš sad pogledala, ali kod mene ništa :?

----------


## uporna

> Luciana* prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sjelo i u zabi jučer  :D
> 
> 
> ja sam baš sad pogledala, ali kod mene ništa :?


*nikka* komplikacije idu poslije rodiljnih tako da ti nije niti moglo još sjesti.  :Kiss:

----------


## Romana

Vau, ja sam se zabezeknula kad sam ugledala stanje na računu. :D

----------


## call me mommy

na porodiljnom sam od 25.3. sjelo mi je nekih 800 kn ? je to zato sto nisam puni mjesec ili kaj?kaj je sa ovih ostalih 25 dana koje sam bila na komplikacijama?

----------


## Lili75

Cure, kažu da komplikacije sjedaju kasnije od porodiljne naknade, i ja sam dobila jučer naknade, a ovih dana iščekujem i komplikacije da sjednu na račun.

----------


## nikka

> nikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Luciana* prvotno napisa
> ...


e to nisam znala, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## **az**

od kojeg do kojeg u mjesecu obično dolaze komplikacije, od 20.?

----------


## alec

> od kojeg do kojeg u mjesecu obično dolaze komplikacije, od 20.?


najčešće poslije 20-tog. nadam se da će sjesti idući tjedan.

----------


## **az**

ma mora idući tjedan, al eto ja se nadam već sutra   :Razz:   jer sam navikla svoju plaću primati u prvoj polovici mjeseca pa mi sad ovo ne štima najbolje

----------


## Nina20

a kad bi trebao sjesti dječji doplatak?

----------


## **az**

mislim da i on sjeda nakon 20., tako nekako kad i te naše komplikacije.

----------


## Loryblue

> a kad bi trebao sjesti dječji doplatak?


meni uvik sjeda ili 18. ili 19. (ako se ne potrefi vikend), a obavijest kući dobijem uvik dva dana nakon što mi je sjeo dd.

----------


## saska7

> od kojeg do kojeg u mjesecu obično dolaze komplikacije, od 20.?


porodiljni oko 18.og (najranije)-23.
komplikacije 2-3 dana kasnije

----------


## Adrijana

Je li nekome sjeo dječji doplatak?

----------


## Marsupilami

Nije jos i za sada nema najava.
Dan prije isplate djecjeg na stranicama HZMO-a izadje obavijest

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=26

----------


## kata.klik

za sve cure koje čekaju komplikacije dobra vijest
meni sjelo u PBZ-u  :D  :D  :D

----------


## la11

> za sve cure koje čekaju komplikacije dobra vijest
> meni sjelo u PBZ-u  :D  :D  :D


super,u erste još ništa

----------


## Trina

U Splitskoj još ni porodiljni ni dječji

----------


## storiatriste

kata.klik me preduhitrila   :Grin:  
sad će i na druge banke, ne brinite   :Wink:

----------


## marmelada

da da komplikacije u PBZ stigle  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Cubana

> U Splitskoj još ni porodiljni ni dječji


Meni sjelo 17-og :?  :?

----------


## vlatka5

u erste sjela

----------


## donna30

U petak sjelo porodiljni,a doplatk još nije?
Jel ima ko da mu još nije dječiji doplatak sjeo?Kako to ide?
Ili mi je sjelo zajedno?

----------


## Ala

Meni danas sjeo porodiljni a dječji nije.

----------


## vindira

sjele komplikacije i na Mebu,a bila sam oko prije 3 sata pa nije.JUUUUUUPI

----------


## geberita

još ništa neznaju za dječji ja danas zvala  :?

----------


## pirica

zaba ništa   :Mad:

----------


## la11

> u erste sjela


jutros sam gledala,pa meni još nije sjela.možda je kasnije.baš ću ići sutra vidjeti opet.

----------


## nikka

> zaba ništa


oni uvijek kasne baš su zločesti...Pirice a da mi promijenimo banku  :Grin:

----------


## Tincha

Stigle komplikacije u RBA! Zadnje, dalje sam na malo većoj porodiljnoj naknadi, konačno.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U Splitskoj još ni porodiljni ni dječji
> 
> 
> Meni sjelo 17-og :?  :?


Evo tek jučer popodne. Dječji još nije

----------


## andjeli

Sutra je DD

----------


## la11

> vlatka5 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u erste sjela
> 
> 
> jutros sam gledala,pa meni još nije sjela.možda je kasnije.baš ću ići sutra vidjeti opet.


sjelo  :D

----------


## nike

meni su sjele komplikacije u OTP! :D

----------


## Nina20

dali je kome sjeo dječji?

----------


## andjeli

Meni je sjeo u ZABI

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :D

----------


## Trina

Jeli vam dječji svima stigao? meni u Splitskoj još nije :?

----------


## Paio

Cure, zna li netko od vas da li se naknada za bolovanje isplaćuje redovito u roku?

----------


## kata.klik

> Cure, zna li netko od vas da li se naknada za bolovanje isplaćuje redovito u roku?


Što ti znači "redovito u roku" i na koju naknadu za bolovanje misliš? Komplikacije ili Porodiljni...
Uglavnom do kraja tekućeg mjeseca mora sjesti za prethodni mjesec, obično sjeda porodiljni do 20-tog u mjesecu a komplikacije dan, dva kasnije

----------


## Paio

Za komplikacije mislim. 
Ako je tako kako kažeš onda si mi odgovorila na pitanje i hvala  :Grin:

----------


## prada

dižem temu  8) 
možda i dogodi se čudo pa nam danas nešto uplate... :D

----------


## Romana

> dižem temu  8) 
> možda i dogodi se čudo pa nam danas nešto uplate... :D


Mislim da je, ipak, malo prerano. :/

----------


## prada

pa i prošli mjesec su tako uplatili kaj ne

----------


## Stara koka

ali danas je petak cisto sumnjam, mada mi novac treba kao ozeblom sunca   :Rolling Eyes:  
a i ne zaboravite da su izbori, sigurno su i nesto iz naseg fonda maznuli....

----------


## andjeli

Ili možda baš zbog izbora uplate   :Laughing:

----------


## prada

:Raspa:

----------


## Trina

Ima li danas što?

----------


## the enchantress

meni još nikaj od porodiljnog u RBA!!!!?????

ima li itko drugačiji doživljaj?

----------


## Adrijana

Ništa.
Nema još ni dječjeg doplatka

----------


## vindira

Možda je još rano.Prošli mjesec sam provjeravala oko 14 sati i nije ništa sjelo pa sam slučajno opet provjerila oko 17 h i onda je sjelo.( u Mebi)

----------


## Shireen

ZABA rodiljna - nula bodova   :Crying or Very sad:  

Kad otvaram ZABU, i kad vidim kako mi se crveni onaj minus, samo mi se zgrči u trbuhu. Srećom pa više nisam trudna, moglo bi mi to izazvati komplikacije  :Grin:

----------


## vindira

ŽENE, SJEO PORODILJNI U MEBI :D  :D

----------


## nada...

cure kad sjeda ta naknada za ocuvanje ili ti komplikacije u trudnoci na zabu?kriza vlada od 2 mj nisam dobila ni kune jer mi u firmi nisu na vrijeme sredili papire pa vas molim da javite kad sjedne na zabu vec sam luda skroz

----------


## Danči29

Cure sjeo porodiljni i na PBZ!!!!

----------


## Trina

Super, ja ću kasnije poći vidit ima li što u Splitskoj

----------


## Romana

ZABA još uvijek ništa. :/

----------


## Jenz

jel netko zna za Erste? ne šljaka net banking   :Mad:

----------


## Tincha

Meni ništa u RBA...   :Sad:

----------


## jaja

Ima li išta u HPB?

----------


## Shireen

ZABA i dalje ništa   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Riknut će mi baterija na tokenu koliko sam danas puta već provjeravala.

----------


## Mingola

ima novosti za zabu?

----------


## Romana

> ima novosti za zabu?


Aha, 0 bodova.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> jel netko zna za Erste? ne šljaka net banking


Bila sam i na banci - neki im je raspad sistema   :Mad:

----------


## ivy

a kak vi to ljudi očekujete lovu tak ranije a prošli su izbori?!  :Grin:

----------


## Mingola

> Mingola prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ima novosti za zabu?
> 
> 
> Aha, 0 bodova.



meni je to prva isplata iz HZZO, ali nekako mi zvuci da će biti 25.05.
nadam se da se grdo varam.  :?

----------


## nada...

i ja se nadam da se varas jer sad sam vec luuuudddddaaaa jer koliko vidim na j...... zabi uvijek kasni nek idu u ..

----------


## Mingola

> i ja se nadam da se varas jer sad sam vec luuuudddddaaaa jer koliko vidim na j...... zabi uvijek kasni nek idu u ..


nemoj se ljutiti, naročito ako si trudna. za jesti imaš, krov nad glavom isto. zato smireno..novci će doči

----------


## sir_oliver

:D  :D  rba

----------


## silvija222

Zaba ništa!  :Sad:

----------


## nada...

da se ne ljutim hm od 2 mj nisam dobila ni lipe nisam ljuta nego luda nemogu docekat da vise dobijem te novce pa da mogu u soping za svog sina

----------


## ivy

ja prošli mjesec nisam dobila doplatak. jel ima tko ideju zašto se to moglo dogoditi
nikak da ih nazovem, a stalno si pišem podsjetnike  :Embarassed:

----------


## silvija222

Sjeo porodiljni u zabi!
S datumom 18.05.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ninanuna

Silvija!S ovom vijesti si mi definitivno sredila dan. Odmah jurim do bankomata!

----------


## Jenz

btw. u Ersteu je kurcšlus, lova je došla, ali sustav cijeli pao i nitko lovu ne može dići

 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## silvija222

> Silvija!S ovom vijesti si mi definitivno sredila dan. Odmah jurim do bankomata!


Baš mi je drago! :D

----------


## Adrijana

Je li nekome sjeo dječji doplatak?

----------


## malo janje

meni nije sjelo u zabi :?

----------


## Superman

> btw. u Ersteu je kurcšlus, lova je došla, ali sustav cijeli pao i nitko lovu ne može dići


Evo, upravo sam gledala na ERSTE netbankingu, nije mi ništa "sjelo". Ovo je 1. naknada koju čekam od HZZO-a, da nije negdje "zapelo"?   :Sad:  Gdje da idem to provjeriti?

----------


## Jenz

> Jenz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> btw. u Ersteu je kurcšlus, lova je došla, ali sustav cijeli pao i nitko lovu ne može dići
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evo, upravo sam gledala na ERSTE netbankingu, nije mi ništa "sjelo". Ovo je 1. naknada koju čekam od HZZO-a, da nije negdje "zapelo"?   Gdje da idem to provjeriti?


nije zapelo, još sređuju knjiženja jer im je "krepao" cijeli sistem, tek je oko 13 h proradilo... bit će   :Love:

----------


## Romana

> Je li nekome sjeo dječji doplatak?


Porodiljni da, ali DD ne.

----------


## Ala

Isplata dd počinje sutra.Piše na www.mirovinsko.hr

----------


## andjeli

Sutra je DD

----------


## Dudica

Sjele komplikacije u RBA :D  :D

----------


## marmelada

komplikacije sjele u PBZ  :D

----------


## migoh

Jel sjelo u zabi ?

----------


## ivy

> Jel sjelo u zabi ?


je

----------


## Ariana

sjelo u Hypo

----------


## Trina

Jeste li dobile dječji?

----------


## Romana

> Jeste li dobile dječji?


  :Nope:

----------


## Marsupilami

djecji je sjeo u RBA  :D

----------


## nada...

meni na zabi nista  :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:  :?

----------


## nada...

:D sjelo i meni sa zaostacima odmah sm otisla u shoping  :Grin:

----------


## Nikina mama

Jel rano i za pomisliti ili?  :Grin:

----------


## bleeda

> Jel rano i za pomisliti ili?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
nego šta da je rano...dobro će biti ako bude do petka uopće.

----------


## ninanuna

Ima li kakvih naznaka da je sjeo porodiljni u ZABI?

----------


## Mingola

danas na bankomat od zabe nije bilo ništa

----------


## Marsupilami

Na ovom topicu sve prsti od optimizma   :Laughing:  

Pogledajte prethodne postove pa procjenite kada u principu sjedaju naknade.
Optimisti joj se mogu nadati u petak, a ostali od ponedjeljka na dalje  :/

----------


## Mingola

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## L&L0809

svrstavam se u optimiste   :Grin:  , zadnja placa sjela 1.5., tak da me sad vec lagano kamatari love   :Smile:   katastrofa je ovo cekanje do 20og, pogotovo prvi mjesec nakon otvaranja porodiljnog (a vec sam na drugom paketu pelena, kaj oni misle, tko to financira).

----------


## ninanuna

Ima li nade za nas?  :Laughing:

----------


## niky88

drage moje..ima li šta novoga za zabu... :? svi čekamo te neke male novčeke..ali ništa.... :/  .svrstavam se u optimiste za petak...jer u subotu moram putovat na more....  :Dancing Fever:  ak nebum dobila krečem pješke pa možda ču doči na vrijeme....  :Gumi-gumi:   :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## storiatriste

Pozz žene,
ma jedno pitanjce imam...prošli mjesec sam otvorila porodiljni i sad čekam prvu isplatu, na HZZO-u sam naznačila da želim novce primat kao i do sada na komplikacijama, preko PBZ-a, međutim jučer sam poštom dobila ugovor za tekući račun preko Poštanske banke i piše da prva isplata ide preko njih, a ako ne želim otvorit račun kod njih i želim primat na svoj stari račun da dođem u HPB i vratim ugovor, a onda obavijestim HZZO  :shock: . Jesu oni normalni?! Jel se i vama to dogodilo? 

Očito imaju ugovor s HZZO-om koji im šalje naše podatke, oni nas onda napadnu pa tu i tamo i upali   :Mad:  . A ne mogu vam opisat koja mi je tlaka sad koji dan do termina obilazit banke, kao nemam pametnija posla   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andjeli

U petak isplata DD 

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2133

----------


## Nomoget

Znači li to da novce dobijamo u utorak(ako DD sjeda dan ranije nego porodiljne).jer u ponediljek je praznik?

----------


## ivy

> Pozz žene,
> ma jedno pitanjce imam...prošli mjesec sam otvorila porodiljni i sad čekam prvu isplatu, na HZZO-u sam naznačila da želim novce primat kao i do sada na komplikacijama, preko PBZ-a, međutim jučer sam poštom dobila ugovor za tekući račun preko Poštanske banke i piše da prva isplata ide preko njih, a ako ne želim otvorit račun kod njih i želim primat na svoj stari račun da dođem u HPB i vratim ugovor, a onda obavijestim HZZO  :shock: . Jesu oni normalni?! Jel se i vama to dogodilo? 
> 
> Očito imaju ugovor s HZZO-om koji im šalje naše podatke, oni nas onda napadnu pa tu i tamo i upali   . A ne mogu vam opisat koja mi je tlaka sad koji dan do termina obilazit banke, kao nemam pametnija posla


ovo je grozno!!

----------


## Marsupilami

> Znači li to da novce dobijamo u utorak(ako DD sjeda dan ranije nego porodiljne).jer u ponediljek je praznik?


Nema pravila kada sjeda naknada, tj. nije nuzno da naknada sjeda nakon djecjeg, drzat cemo se klase optimist   :Grin:  

p.s. ako naknada ne sjedne u petak onda da, sjeda tek u utorak

----------


## Marsupilami

> Pozz žene,
> ma jedno pitanjce imam...prošli mjesec sam otvorila porodiljni i sad čekam prvu isplatu, na HZZO-u sam naznačila da želim novce primat kao i do sada na komplikacijama, preko PBZ-a, međutim jučer sam poštom dobila ugovor za tekući račun preko Poštanske banke i piše da prva isplata ide preko njih, a ako ne želim otvorit račun kod njih i želim primat na svoj stari račun da dođem u HPB i vratim ugovor, a onda obavijestim HZZO  :shock: . Jesu oni normalni?! Jel se i vama to dogodilo? 
> 
> Očito imaju ugovor s HZZO-om koji im šalje naše podatke, oni nas onda napadnu pa tu i tamo i upali   . A ne mogu vam opisat koja mi je tlaka sad koji dan do termina obilazit banke, kao nemam pametnija posla


A ovo je stvarno grozno, i prije mi je bilo, otvaranje stedne knjizice u tvoje ime.
Mislim, odakle njima pravo da ti otvore tekuci racun?
Kakav ugovor koji nisi ni potpisala?
Cista prevara   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marsupilami

> ne mogu vam opisat koja mi je tlaka sad koji dan do termina obilazit banke, kao nemam pametnija posla


Pa na to i racunaju, da vecina zena nece biti u mogucnosti doci i vratiti ugovor   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivy

> storiatriste prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pozz žene,
> ma jedno pitanjce imam...prošli mjesec sam otvorila porodiljni i sad čekam prvu isplatu, na HZZO-u sam naznačila da želim novce primat kao i do sada na komplikacijama, preko PBZ-a, međutim jučer sam poštom dobila ugovor za tekući račun preko Poštanske banke i piše da prva isplata ide preko njih, a ako ne želim otvorit račun kod njih i želim primat na svoj stari račun da dođem u HPB i vratim ugovor, a onda obavijestim HZZO  :shock: . Jesu oni normalni?! Jel se i vama to dogodilo? 
> 
> Očito imaju ugovor s HZZO-om koji im šalje naše podatke, oni nas onda napadnu pa tu i tamo i upali   . A ne mogu vam opisat koja mi je tlaka sad koji dan do termina obilazit banke, kao nemam pametnija posla  
> 
> 
> ...


pa to su isto napravili i penzaćima. moji su bili prelijeni da si prebace penzije sa nametnutog računa u neku drugu banku i gdje su sad, nit ima dosta bankomata, svako malo im se nešto kvari, deru ih na svakom čošku. mrzim tu politiku nametanja

----------


## L&L0809

> Pozz žene,
> ma jedno pitanjce imam...prošli mjesec sam otvorila porodiljni i sad čekam prvu isplatu, na HZZO-u sam naznačila da želim novce primat kao i do sada na komplikacijama, preko PBZ-a, međutim jučer sam poštom dobila ugovor za tekući račun preko Poštanske banke i piše da prva isplata ide preko njih, a ako ne želim otvorit račun kod njih i želim primat na svoj stari račun da dođem u HPB i vratim ugovor, a onda obavijestim HZZO  :shock: . Jesu oni normalni?! Jel se i vama to dogodilo? 
> 
> Očito imaju ugovor s HZZO-om koji im šalje naše podatke, oni nas onda napadnu pa tu i tamo i upali   . A ne mogu vam opisat koja mi je tlaka sad koji dan do termina obilazit banke, kao nemam pametnija posla


ne kuzim, ak si na onom zahtjevu napisala koja banka i broj racuna na koji ce ti isplacivati, otkud sad Postanska banka? mozda da probas samo nazvati HZZO, i lijepo i pristojno (kako to samo mi nervozne mame bez novaca znamo   :Grin:  ) im objasniti da si na zahtjevu sve napisala, taj zahtjev i potpisala, i da ne zelis imati nikakve veze s Postanskom bankom jer s njima nisi nista potpisala i nek to oni medjusobno rijese.

----------


## Mingola

> Pozz žene,
> ma jedno pitanjce imam...prošli mjesec sam otvorila porodiljni i sad čekam prvu isplatu, na HZZO-u sam naznačila da želim novce primat kao i do sada na komplikacijama, preko PBZ-a, međutim jučer sam poštom dobila ugovor za tekući račun preko Poštanske banke i piše da prva isplata ide preko njih, a ako ne želim otvorit račun kod njih i želim primat na svoj stari račun da dođem u HPB i vratim ugovor, a onda obavijestim HZZO  :shock: . Jesu oni normalni?! Jel se i vama to dogodilo? 
> 
> Očito imaju ugovor s HZZO-om koji im šalje naše podatke, oni nas onda napadnu pa tu i tamo i upali   . A ne mogu vam opisat koja mi je tlaka sad koji dan do termina obilazit banke, kao nemam pametnija posla


cigani...znaći mi sve to možemo sada očekivati???? se va, va, se no scherzavo

----------


## L&L0809

ma mislm da ne. i ja sam tek prosli mjesec otvorila porodljni i nis takvog mi nije doslo. na zahtjevu sam napisala RBA racun i pretpostavljam da ce mi tamo i isplatiti. mozda ovisi o gradu u kojem si??

----------


## bleeda

šta sad!? danas se nitko ne javlja???
bit će da trošite pare pošto su eto u pbz-u sjele porodiljne naknade.

 :D

----------


## yrda

A ma u zabi još ništa..kao i uvijek..  :Sad:

----------


## Zubic vila

bleeda, 
baš si me razveselila, nisam danas očekivala pa ne bi ni išla provjeravati na internet bankarstvo..
By the way, možda će nekome biti korisna i informacija, prekjučer mi je sjela i pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta od grada Zagreba, predali smo početkom lipnja zahtjev.

----------


## bleeda

eto viš!

a ja ko najveći pesimista prognozirala lovu tek za ponedjeljak...bit će da je šukeru žena malo održala bukvicu   :Laughing:

----------


## L&L0809

rba sjelo  :D   :D   :D 
cak se ni ja, najveci optimist, nisam nadala tome!
nis od trosenja novaca, prvo platit racune...

----------


## Zubic vila

Pa i prošli mjesec je išla 18.-og, kad malo bolje pogledam, a pretprošli 17.-og.

----------


## L&L0809

mi cemo najvjerojatnije tek iduci tjedan predati zahtjev za novceke od dragog nam Zgba, i od HZZO-a. jos kad nam i to sjedne iduci mjesec, di ce nam kraj biti  :D 

samo da provjerim, jel netko zna koliko se sada dobiva za 2. dijete? znam da je bilo cca7000kn, al i da su nesto mijenjali...

----------


## ninanuna

L&L0809- za drugo dijete naknada dragog nam grada iznosi 7200 kn koja će ti biti isplaćena u 3 godišnje rate.Sve potrebne papire predaješ u Vodnikovoj (potraži topić na Rodi ili sl.str. Grada Zagreba).Moram te upozoriti da uz OIB moraš imati neki dokument na kojem imaš JMBG jer je mene ženska skoro vratila jer nisam imala staru vozačku ili osobnu gdje je JMBG nekad pisao.Ističem da ga znam napamet, ali nakon pitanja koja je budala onda izmislila OIB ako se ne koristi umjesto JMBG daljeviše nije bilo prigovora.Sretno

----------


## L&L0809

ma i MM i ja imamo jos u novcaniku stare osobne, bas zbog JMBG-a (znam koliko problema s tim rade). 
al MM jos nije dobio OIB, kaj s tim?

----------


## andream

7.200,00 kn za drugo dijete, evo našla sam i link:
http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=5723

----------


## ivy

sjela zaba :D

----------


## Marsupilami

i RBA  :D

----------


## andream

Ja od idućeg mjeseca dobivam komplikacije, pa neka se stavi i obavijest kad će biti ovaj mjesec čisto da znam... eh dugi će mi biti srpanj...

----------


## the enchantress

> i RBA  :D


majku mu, odoh ja u shopping u dm!

----------


## ninanuna

L&L0809 ukoliko suprug još nije dobio OIB mislim da ne bi smjelo biti problema jer nekako svi ignoriraju taj OIB a traže JMBG. Možda bi bilo dobro za svaku sigurnost nazvati Vodnikovu pa pitati. Još jednom sretno.

----------


## ninanuna

Hvala Ivy; super vijest

----------


## Nomoget

Sjelo i u Erste,prosto sam ostala šokirana....  :Rolling Eyes:   :shock:

----------


## IrenaP

U Hypo još ništa... Ovo mi je prva naknada koja treba sjesti pa me sad zbunjuje žena na HZZO kada sam donjela sve papire između ostalog i kopiju tekućeg nije mi dala nikakav zahtjev za popuniti samo je uzela te papire koje sam donjela i rekla da je isplata oko 20-tog. Možda mi naknada krivo ode na HPB... nitko me ništa nije obavijestio...

----------


## sunchica

SJELO U ERSTE JUČER, SLUČAJNO DANAS POGLEDALA, MA NE MOGU VIROVAT  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## bundevica

sjelo i u *PBZ*

----------


## kik@

Ima tko broj na koji mogu nazvati HZZO?Naime meni od drugog mjeseca kada sam rodila nije sjela ni jedna naknada a predala sam sve papire :?

----------


## andjeli

2359-555 Klovićeva

----------


## kik@

Hvala andjeli  :Kiss:

----------


## mayah

Kad isplaćuju naknadu za komplikacije?

----------


## **az**

komplikacije sjedaju od 20. do mislim 25. u mjesecu, dakle idući tjedan

----------


## Ordep

meni je danas sjelo nešto na račun, trebam dobiti za komplikacije u trudnoći ali mi je sjelo 900kn manje nego je trebalo , pa me zanim je l kome još sjelo danas za komplikacije :?

----------


## storiatriste

Stigle komplikacije na PBZ  :D

----------


## nike

Sjele komplikacije i na OTP banku!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## dorica

meni tek danas sijele komplikacije na ZABI

----------


## la11

u erste komplikacije još nisu sjele

----------


## Ordep

sjele u erste :D  :D

----------


## Mingola

hoće li porodiljni možda i već sutra?  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivky

pa ja se nadam da će danas, a ne sutra  :/  :/  :/ 

u svibnju je sjela 17.-og, pa možda nam se i danas posreći tak   :Razz:

----------


## Mingola

jeeeeeeeeee   :D

----------


## r_i_t_a

sjelo u rba jucer

----------


## Shireen

*Z A B A*   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## andream

Ja čekam svoje prve komplikacije, pa nek netko napiše kad će i one sjesti (Zaba)

----------


## Shireen

Trebale bi do utorka

----------


## niky88

sina sam uspavala pa rekoh da baš vidim dali ima što god novog za porodiljni...a kad ono bogme ima...hehehe..lijepe vijesti da nam je porodiljni sjeo..pa još išla provjerit stanje računa..kad bogme je....hehehe..napokon sam u plusu...... :D  :D  :D  :D   :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## pepi

Da li prvo sjedaju komplikacije ili porodiljni?

Meni je nešto sjelo, ali ne znam što, zbog toga što su mi od 01.06.-21.06 otvorene komplikacije od od 22.06 do kraja mjeseca porodiljni.

Prosvijetlite me :?

----------


## vindira

Prvo sjeda porodiljni,oko 18.tog,a komp. oko 20.tog

----------


## pepi

> Prvo sjeda porodiljni,oko 18.tog,a komp. oko 20.tog


Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Jupi znači mogu na bankomat da provjerim koliko je sjelo od porodiljnog jer i ja sam od 24. na rodiljnom a do 23. bila na komplikacijama. :D 

Računčići čekaju nepalaćeni pa da i to riješim napokon.

----------


## uskoromama

Pozdrav svima!  :Love:  

nova sam ovdje (pratim vas od početka trudnoće, ali sam se tek sad registrirala   :Embarassed:  ), pa se unaprijed ispričavam ako za moje pitanje ima neka tema prikladnija od ove.
Ipak, nadam se da ćete mi pomoći! Naime, nakon komplikacija u trudnoći, sutra, 21.07. počinje mi teći rodiljni dopust i od doktorice sam dobila Izvješće o bolovanju na kojem mi piše da mi rodiljni dopust traje od 21.07.2009. do 17.01.2010. 
Moram priznati da nisam odmah pogledala te datume, nego tek kad sam došla doma, a sad mi se čini da nešto ne štima.
Ne kužim od kud joj taj 17.01?
Meni je termin 05.09.; zar nemam pravo koristiti dopust do 6  mjeseca života djeteta (odnosno i dalje, ako podnesem zahtjev prije nego beba napuni 6 mjeseci...). Moja će beba napuniti 6 mjeseci tek u veljači, pa me zato ovo zbunjuje....
Ili je ovo kako je napisala ok, pa da nosim papire tetama u HZZO-u?

----------


## vindira

> Pozdrav svima!  
> 
> nova sam ovdje (pratim vas od početka trudnoće, ali sam se tek sad registrirala   ), pa se unaprijed ispričavam ako za moje pitanje ima neka tema prikladnija od ove.
> Ipak, nadam se da ćete mi pomoći! Naime, nakon komplikacija u trudnoći, sutra, 21.07. počinje mi teći rodiljni dopust i od doktorice sam dobila Izvješće o bolovanju na kojem mi piše da mi rodiljni dopust traje od 21.07.2009. do 17.01.2010. 
> Moram priznati da nisam odmah pogledala te datume, nego tek kad sam došla doma, a sad mi se čini da nešto ne štima.
> Ne kužim od kud joj taj 17.01?
> Meni je termin 05.09.; zar nemam pravo koristiti dopust do 6  mjeseca života djeteta (odnosno i dalje, ako podnesem zahtjev prije nego beba napuni 6 mjeseci...). Moja će beba napuniti 6 mjeseci tek u veljači, pa me zato ovo zbunjuje....
> Ili je ovo kako je napisala ok, pa da nosim papire tetama u HZZO-u?


Ništ ne brini,prije isteka tog datuma si samo na hzzo ideš produljiti porodiljni i to je to.  :Smile:

----------


## uskoromama

Hm, ali i dalje ne kužim zašto 17.01.? :/ , mislim to nije nikakva okrugla brojka, nikakvih 6 mjeseci, čak ni 5....
Ne znam, valjda griješim što očekujem neku logičnost  :Laughing:  ?
Dakle, misliš da se ne radi o greški?... znači moram prije 17.01 ponovo na HZZO?

----------


## marie26

> Hm, ali i dalje ne kužim zašto 17.01.? :/ , mislim to nije nikakva okrugla brojka, nikakvih 6 mjeseci, čak ni 5....
> Ne znam, valjda griješim što očekujem neku logičnost  ?
> Dakle, misliš da se ne radi o greški?... znači moram prije 17.01 ponovo na HZZO?


otvorila ti je porodiljni 180dana, a imaš pravo na porodiljnom biti 45 dana prije termina poroda i 6 mjeseci nakon poroda. otvara se 180 dana, jer nitko ne zna kad ćeš točno roditi. tog 17.01. beba će ti vjerovatno imati oko 5 mjeseci, i onda ćeš doći u hzzo produžiti porodiljni do godine dana,ili im reći da ideš raditi sa 6 mjeseci.

----------


## uskoromama

Ok, hvala cure, znači ne moram natrag doktoru po "ispravak" :D

----------


## marie26

> Ok, hvala cure, znači ne moram natrag doktoru po "ispravak" :D


ne moraš, sve je ok.....uživaj u trudnoći još ovo malo koliko ti je ostalo! a poslije ćeš uživati u bebici!

----------


## noir_noir

> Pozdrav svima!  
> 
> nova sam ovdje (pratim vas od početka trudnoće, ali sam se tek sad registrirala   ), pa se unaprijed ispričavam ako za moje pitanje ima neka tema prikladnija od ove.
> Ipak, nadam se da ćete mi pomoći! Naime, nakon komplikacija u trudnoći, sutra, 21.07. počinje mi teći rodiljni dopust i od doktorice sam dobila Izvješće o bolovanju na kojem mi piše da mi rodiljni dopust traje od 21.07.2009. do 17.01.2010. 
> Moram priznati da nisam odmah pogledala te datume, nego tek kad sam došla doma, a sad mi se čini da nešto ne štima.
> Ne kužim od kud joj taj 17.01?
> Meni je termin 05.09.; zar nemam pravo koristiti dopust do 6  mjeseca života djeteta (odnosno i dalje, ako podnesem zahtjev prije nego beba napuni 6 mjeseci...). Moja će beba napuniti 6 mjeseci tek u veljači, pa me zato ovo zbunjuje....
> Ili je ovo kako je napisala ok, pa da nosim papire tetama u HZZO-u?


i meni je termin 5.9.   :Smile:  uglavnom, meni porodiljni teče od 23.7. (to je 45 dana prije 5.9.) pa mi je malo čudno kak su tebi izračunali 21.7.?? uglavnom, moj doktor opće prakse je meni samo napisao datum početka porodiljnog, a ove ostale rubrike (tj. datumi) su ostale prazne. danas sam nosila papire na hzzo i bilo je sve ok.

----------


## uskoromama

> uglavnom, meni porodiljni teče od 23.7. (to je 45 dana prije 5.9.) pa mi je malo čudno kak su tebi izračunali 21.7.?? uglavnom, moj doktor opće prakse je meni samo napisao datum početka porodiljnog, a ove ostale rubrike (tj. datumi) su ostale prazne. danas sam nosila papire na hzzo i bilo je sve ok.


nemam pojma, meni je tako računao ginekolog, a doktorica o.p. me isto pitala kad je termin i nešto računala i ništa nije rekla.... :/ 
ja idem sutra u hzzo, pa valjda mi neće raditi probleme za ta dva dana? jer u tim papirima koje nosimo u HZZO uopće piše termin (nemam ih sad kod sebe) odnosno pitaju li te u HZZO-u za termin?

ot - gdje ćeš roditi, možda se vidimo u rodilištu  :Love:

----------


## noir_noir

u obrascu koji kod njih ispuniš (2 primjerka) treba napisati očekivani datum poroda.

ot-sveti duh

----------


## Danci_Krmed

da li he nekome stigla naknada za komplikacije u Zabu?  ovaj mjesec mi je počeo porodiljni i taj dio sam dobila, sad čekam još ovaj prvi dio...

----------


## andream

> da li he nekome stigla naknada za komplikacije u Zabu?


taman sam i ja htjela opet ponoviti ovo pitanje... malo mi treba do minusa na tekućem...

----------


## Lady Grey

Meni su jučer sjele komplikacije u Zabi.

----------


## Ariana

sjele jučer i u Hypo

----------


## uporna

Sjele su u ZABI kad sam danas uredno imala novčiće na računu. Ne znam kad su sjele jer to na bankomatu ne mogu vidjeti.

----------


## mitovski

Ne znam dali je piranje za ovu temu ako nije ispričavam se (nova sam) ali zanima me što mislite s obzirom na ovu situaciju dali možemo očekivati kresanje porodiljnih naknada ili čak kao što je bilo prije par godina ukidanje naknada za drugih 6 mjeseci. Sve mi se čini kako su krenuli da su spremni na sve a i lako je moguće da neće biti novaca za isplatu istih.

----------


## mihim

> Ne znam dali je piranje za ovu temu ako nije ispričavam se (nova sam) ali zanima me što mislite s obzirom na ovu situaciju dali možemo očekivati kresanje porodiljnih naknada ili čak kao što je bilo prije par godina ukidanje naknada za drugih 6 mjeseci. Sve mi se čini kako su krenuli da su spremni na sve a i lako je moguće da neće biti novaca za isplatu istih.


 tak nesto sam i ja mislila, cini mi se da nis od naknade u visini moje place kad rodim, vjerojatno ce bit ograniceno ko sad na komplikacijama 4200.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

imam pitanje u vezi komplikacija.  naime, ja sam kasnila sa predajom doznake za 05. mjesec (nešto sam krivo razumjela u vezi komisije, pa mi je doktorica bila na GO i na kraju sam doznake za 05. mj predala u HZZO tek 15.06.).  MM je predao doznake i gospođa na šalteru je samo uzela bez beda i rekla da će sve biti ok, međutim još nisam dobila novce za taj mjesec.  da li sam izgubila pravo na nj obzirom da sam dala kasno ili će doći samo što će kasniti?  isti dan mi je predao i doznake za 06. mj, to sam sve već dobila (dio za komplikacije, dio za porodiljni).

tnx na info  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

sve doznake koje predaš do 5-tog u mjesecu dobiješ krajem tog mjeseca s obzirom da si kasnila komplikacije za 5 mj trebala bi dobiti krajem ovog mjeseca. pričekaj još par dana pa ako ne dobiješ pitaj na zdravstvu da nisu slučajno zagubili

----------


## Nikina mama

Jel startamo s iscekivanjem?  :Smile:

----------


## Zubic vila

Ili da nabacimo kladionicu?
Mislim da je realno rodiljna naknada u utorak, a komplikacije do kraja tjedna.

----------


## niky88

* zubič vila* ja sam za svaki slućaj nabacila na kladionicu  :Laughing:   (sanjala sam brojeve) :D ..pa nikad se nezna....ali bez obzira na to nadam se ovom tjednu i porodiljnom.  :Grin:  ....ipak računi dolaze.....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zubic vila

Hm, računi su već odavno došli...
Al nećemo se bedirati, novac kvari ljude, šta će nam  :Grin:

----------


## argentina

cure sto od sefa moram dobiti za otvaranje bolovanja, tj cuvanja trudnoce, a sto za porodiljni?
koja je cijela procedura?

inace stvar je ovakva kod mene: vodim trudnocu kod privatnika koji ce mi napisati da mi preporuca bolovanje mjesec dana, a onda mi krece porodiljni.
to pretpostavljam da nosim sefu (vec sam najavila) pa socijalnoj gin. pa na hzzo...

ili kako to ide?

----------


## taya

*argentina* bolovanje otvara dr opće prakse (bar meni), jedan primjerak doznake nosiš u hzzo, a drugi šalješ poslodavcu
ako ti je ovo prvo otvaranje onda ćeš u hzzo-u ispuniti obrazac gdje da se kunice smjeste, za to trebaš još i kopiju osobne i kartice tekućeg (bez obzira što broj tek.rn upisuješ u obrazac   :Mad:  )

----------


## niky88

ima li ko kakvih novosti u vezi porodiljnog???  :Grin:

----------


## ninanuna

bilo tko?

----------


## lindazg

Ako itko zna za slučaj kada podižem kredit a na komplikacijama sam.
Od koga i da li ću dobiti 3 isplatne liste koje moram banci odnijeti.
Znači da li će mi ih dati hzzo?  Hvala unaprijed

----------


## niky88

> Ako itko zna za slučaj kada podižem kredit a na komplikacijama sam.
> Od koga i da li ću dobiti 3 isplatne liste koje moram banci odnijeti.
> Znači da li će mi ih dati hzzo?  Hvala unaprijed



dali če ti kredit uopče odobrit...pitam zato kaj imam iskustva.,,izvadila sam sve papire sve platila...čak sam otvorila i lepeza karticu,čiju sad članarinu plačam 55kn..  :Evil or Very Mad:  .a sad mi ništa ne znači....da bi mi nakraju rekli da nemam pravo na kredit jer sam na komplikacijama  :Evil or Very Mad:  ...pitala sam ih što ako sam za stalno zapošljena.a oni meni ni tada....

sad sam na porodiljnom svaku banku obišla(imam uredne račune) kažu da nemamo pravo na kredit...tek kad mi završi porodiljni i kda se vratim radit....stoga bi ti preporučila da se dobro raspitaš,prije nego li izvadiš sve papire......

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja sam 2006 godine u RBA vadila kredit (nenamjenski) a bila sam na porodiljnom.
Papire mi je potvrdjivao poslodavac bez obzira na porodiljni i dobila sam kredit.
Kako je sada - ne znam.
S obzirom da je kriza, znam da su banke mjenjale neke uvjete  :/

----------


## argentina

taya hvala!

uz sve svu guzvu na poslu, dokica opce prakse i socijalna ginićka su mi na godišnjem, a osobna mi je istekla tak da i to sad moram mijenjati.
bar mi neće biti dosadno   :Laughing:

----------


## niky88

> Ja sam 2006 godine u RBA vadila kredit (nenamjenski) a bila sam na porodiljnom.
> Papire mi je potvrdjivao poslodavac bez obzira na porodiljni i dobila sam kredit.
> Kako je sada - ne znam.
> S obzirom da je kriza, znam da su banke mjenjale neke uvjete  :/


ja sam pitala prošle godine ,pa tako ove....svi su mi rekli isto....da oni bez obzira ak sam za stalno zapošljena ,njima niko ne garantira da ču a ostat na poslu poslje porodiljnog..pokušali smo sve i svašta..i nakraju odustali....uspjeli smo čak i bez kredita obavti neke stavari... :D

----------


## niky88

*P.S* dali zna nekto dali če sjesti sutra porodiljni...ili je još prerano da ga očekujemo??  :Coffee:   :/

----------


## lindazg

ma znam da je teško s bankama,ja dižem u štedionici,tamo nema problema s time samo eto nisam točno znala jel mi hzzo daje liste ili kako to ide.Budem ih tamo pitala
hvala

----------


## niky88

> ma znam da je teško s bankama,ja dižem u štedionici,tamo nema problema s time samo eto nisam točno znala jel mi hzzo daje liste ili kako to ide.Budem ih tamo pitala
> hvala


meni kad su trebale zadnje tri platne liste ..dobila sam od poslodavca....makar sam več 5 mj dobivala od hzzo komplikacije....rađe ti pitaj,pa da budeš sigurna....  :Love:  
p.s. u kojoj štedionici vadiš kredit?imaš ugovor na neodređeno??

----------


## r_i_t_a

ja odo na biro nakon prvih šest mjeseci porodiljnog  :Sad:  
kada da ocekujem pare koje daje zavod...prvog ,petnaestog dvadesetog...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## niky88

*r_i_t_a* zašto odeš na biro nakon prvih 6mj porodiljnog....zašto ga nisi samo produžila do 1 godine djetetovog života???? :?

----------


## r_i_t_a

nemam pojma rekli su mi da nakon navršenih bebinih 6 mj. moram uzeti radnu sa mirovinskog upisat staž i na biro..došla tamo a oni kažu da se nešto mjenjalo..nemam pojma šta dalje.valjda opet na mirovinsko

----------


## Marsupilami

Ako se ne varam di dizes radnu knjigu i nosis ju u hzzo i ona je tamo dok ti ne istekne porodiljni, ali sva prava zadrzavas kao da si u radnom odnosu pa tako i do 3. godine ako se odlucis na tu opciju jer koliko vidim to ti je trece dijete.
Ali ne kuzim zasto? Jel se firma zatvara? Stecaj ili sto?
Jer ako nije nijedno od toga oni ti otkaz ne mogu dati dok si na porodiljnom (osim ako ga sama ne das)  :/

----------


## Marsupilami

Ah sada sam skuzila da je najstarije vec punoljetno, onda nista od 3-godisnjeg  porodiljnog :/

----------


## Marsupilami

ajmeee, bolje mi je da odem spat   :Rolling Eyes:  
Kak sam ja od 95. vidjela 85. mislim stvarnoo...

Zanemari post prije ovog, mooolim te   :Grin:

----------


## r_i_t_a

ma nema problema..nije u stecaju nego je meni 15 dana prije poroda istekao ugovor i nisu ga produžili.a zakon se u ovoj godini mjenjao i meni više ništa nije jasno
bili su rekli da do 6.mj djeteta dobivam punu plaću ,a od 6mj na dalje sa biroa 1630 valjda do 3-će god.djeteta.zna li netko nešto o tome

----------


## niky88

*rita* ja kad sam bila na komplikacijama..u 7mj trudnoče istekao mi je ugovor sa firmom,koji nismo prođuživala...nisam nikad imala problema oko toga..jer ugovor je samo između tebe i poslodavca..a hzzo se tiče samo zdrastveno,da te poslodavac nije odjavio....
kada sam nosila rodni list djeteta da potvrdim porodiljni,odmah mi je gođ,. dala papir kojeg sam potipisala da ču biti na porodiljnom do 1 godine djetetovog života...a nije me pitala ni tada ni nikada ,dali imam ugovor sa tom firmom....sve mj primam isto primanje 2100kn....i nisu mi ga niti sada smanjili kada je maleni navršio 6mj...

pa ti stoga toplo preporučam da se raspitaš o svemu tome....jer po mom mišljenju tu nešto ne štima...svaka mama ima pravo ako želi biti na porodiljnom do 1 god. djetetovog života......  :Kiss:

----------


## r_i_t_a

odjavili su oni mene i prijavili me oni na socijalnom i otvorili mi zdravstveno.e i tada su mi rekli da kad beba navrši 6 mj. dođem po knjizicu da mi zaključe staž i da onda idem na biro.to sam učinila.
i došla na biro a oni kažu da mi trebaotkazni ugovor,potvrda o zadnje tri plače....ali da se vratim na soc.tj mirovinsko..a da nijma u roku 30 dana donesem te papire
ima li koji broj da nazovem

----------


## niky88

koliko znam .nemaju te pravo odjaviti sve dok si ti na porodiljnom.....jedino ako nisi išla potpisat u hzzo za daljnih 6 mj porodiljnog...
ja ti nažalost nemam broj od mirovinskog a ni hzzo....

----------


## r_i_t_a

pa zar se zakon od 1.1. nije mjenjao....mene su odjavili na zdravstvenom..išla sam potpisat

----------


## yrda

Hej!!!
Jel ima tko kakvih informacija,misle li oni uskoro krenut s isplatom?

----------


## niky88

ima li itko kakvih novosti u vezi porodiljnog...kada če sjesti?? :? ??danas sam ušla u nedozvoljeni..pa mi je frka..... :/   :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja sam na komplikacijama, več 3 mjeseca ni lipe   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## niky88

zaba ništa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lindazg

> lindazg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma znam da je teško s bankama,ja dižem u štedionici,tamo nema problema s time samo eto nisam točno znala jel mi hzzo daje liste ili kako to ide.Budem ih tamo pitala
> hvala
> 
> 
> meni kad su trebale zadnje tri platne liste ..dobila sam od poslodavca....makar sam več 5 mj dobivala od hzzo komplikacije....rađe ti pitaj,pa da budeš sigurna....  
> p.s. u kojoj štedionici vadiš kredit?imaš ugovor na neodređeno??


aha,hvala a jel to ove god.bilo ili prije? (zato jer se stalno neki vrag mijenja)
Podižem ga u wustenrotu

----------


## the enchantress

rba još ništa   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gabrijela11

erste...ništa   :Sad:

----------


## Zubic vila

PBZ ništa.
Danas mislim ništa, meni uvijek sjedne do 13, 14h.

----------


## Lady Grey

> Ja sam na komplikacijama, več 3 mjeseca ni lipe


Roza, ovo mi je skroz čudno da ti se događa, jesi pokušala provjeriti o čemu je riječ?  :/

----------


## legica

raiffeisen ni jutros ništa   :Sad:

----------


## argentina

> Ja sam na komplikacijama, več 3 mjeseca ni lipe


ajme meni...!!! a zasto? imala si redovita primanja?
ja se spremam na cuvanje trudnoce iduci tjedan, sve me strah... :/

----------


## Marsupilami

sutra djecji

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2170

----------


## dorica

> RozaGroza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam na komplikacijama, več 3 mjeseca ni lipe  
> 
> 
> ajme meni...!!! a zasto? imala si redovita primanja?
> ja se spremam na cuvanje trudnoce iduci tjedan, sve me strah... :/


nadam se da znate da se doznake nose svaki mjesec i u firmu i u HZZO i to prije 5 u mjesecu.

----------


## ninanuna

Da li je nekom sjeo porodiljni? ZABA?

----------


## Gabrijela11

ne znam za ZABU, u Erste još ni lipe   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## yrda

nema ništa ni u zabi....nevjerojatni su,bitno da su oni nama nabili krizne namete,povećali pdv i otišli na godišnje odmore .  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## donna30

Jel neko zvao da vidi kad će biti uplate.Izluđujeme ovo čekanje kad nemamo ni kune,sirotinja   :Sad:

----------


## kata.klik

naknada za porodiljni sjela u PBZ :D  :D  ...komplikacije za dan dva vjerovatno :D  :D

----------


## Marsupilami

onda ce i ostale tokom dana  :D

----------


## r_i_t_a

u rba sjelo

----------


## yrda

i zaba također....  :Crying or Very sad:  ali meni je uplaćeno samo prvih 16dana jer mi od 17.-og teče drugih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog.Zna li možda netko zašto?

----------


## Marsupilami

ne tugovati, sjest ce i ostatak, mozda cak vec i je   :Wink:  
To ti je zato sto se izvrsava po dva rjesenja, jedno je za prvih 6 mjeseci, a drugo za drugih.
Bit ce sve ok   :Kiss:

----------


## yrda

Thanks  :Smile:  !!! hehe znači ako ne sjedne do sutra onda treba uključit alarm hehe  :Wink:

----------


## donna30

Erste još ništa,  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Shireen

A zna li neka mama kada bi trebala biti isplata naknade za stanku za dojenje?

----------


## marie26

> A zna li neka mama kada bi trebala biti isplata naknade za stanku za dojenje?


Hm.... ja razmišljam možda isto se vratiti prije nego istekne godinu dana. Možeš mi malo reći kakva je procedura traženja stanke za dojenje? Poslodavac, HZZO? Znači, ta dva sata isplaćuje HZZO, a ostalo poslodavac?

----------


## Shireen

Marie26 - imaš PP

----------


## argentina

> nadam se da znate da se doznake nose svaki mjesec i u firmu i u HZZO i to prije 5 u mjesecu.


vidiš, vidiš, dobro da si rekla, sad znam.
inače nemam pojma o tim stvarima jer nikad u životu nisam bila na bolovanju.
srećom na čuvanju trudnoće ću biti tek nešto više od tjedan dana, a onda mi kreće porodiljni  :D

----------


## argentina

pardonček, nešto više od mjesec dana  :Smile:

----------


## dorica

> naknada za porodiljni sjela u PBZ :D  :D  ...komplikacije za dan dva vjerovatno :D  :D


porodiljni inaće sjedene do 18 a komplikacije 20
samo imam osiječaj da svakim mj. kasne sve više i više  :Evil or Very Mad:  
jedan mj. mi je tek došlo 23

meni još nije došlo na zabu a imam osječaj da zabi zadnjoj sjedne   :Cekam:  
već sam sama sebi dosadna koliko provjeravam na inernetu

----------


## marie26

haha....ti si friško na komplikacijama - nedavno je, prije cca pola godine, malo više.....sjelo tek zadnji dan u mjesecu.....porodiljni je sjeo na ZABU, i na bankomatu se vidi.....

----------


## Ordep

sjele komplikacije u erste :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dorica

moram promijeniti banku   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## taya

> moram promijeniti banku


erste je danas izuzetak, inače su oni uvijek zadnji (možda jedino ona banka iz Butan-butana bude poslije njih  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## tinaka

Meni se danas komplikacije još u ZABA-i nisu vidjele.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dorica

ni kod mene ništa još   :Evil or Very Mad:  
tako da ništa do ponedjeljka....

----------


## Lady Grey

NIšta Zaba za komplikacije, čeka se ponedjeljak, ma baš krasno.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lana83

kad mogu očekivati porodiljni,ovaj mjesec nije bio,na bolovanju sam od 15.7 doznake predate do 5.8 ali nisam dobila nikakvo rješenje i neznam jesam li trebala uopće dobiti kakvu obavijest nakon predaje doznaka i ostalih papira na HZZO.
sve je predala zena iz računovodstva njoj sam i doznake predala ,valjda nije nesto uprskala  :/ 
račun mi je u ST banci.kad mogu očekivati prvi porodiljni  :? ako je bolovanje od 15.7

----------


## vlatka5

lana 83 neznam gdje živiš ali kod nas se doznake predaju do 25 u mjesecu a ako predaš kasnije  nije sigurno da ćeš dobiti tu naknadu na vrijeme.u zg je do 5 u mjesecu.tako ako nisi dobila naknadu postoji mogučnost da ćeš tek idući mjesec dobiti.

----------


## vlatka5

najbolje da odeš pitati možda nešto i fali

----------


## kata.klik

sjele komplikacije u PBZ još sinoć  :Smile:  
lana83 provjeri na HZZO, jel sve uredu predano...ako si na porodiljnom već je trebalo sjesti....

----------


## sretna35

zar ja jedina još nisam dobila komplikacije  :shock: ?

u zabi sam...

----------


## andream

*Sretna*, ja sam danas specijalno izašla van da provjerim stanje na bankomatu (isto Zaba) - ni lipice još na računu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dorica

*andream, sretna* niti ja još ništa 
ma promijenit ću banku
oni to namijerno rade da dobiju kamate   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tinaka

> oni to namijerno rade da dobiju kamate


Al glavno da ratu kredita uzmu redovito...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dorica

> dorica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> oni to namijerno rade da dobiju kamate  
> 
> 
> Al glavno da ratu kredita uzmu redovito...


pa zbog toga mi je i frka
svaki put kad kasne uzmu mi 20 kn za obavijest o kašnjenju   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lady Grey

Konačno su komplikacije sjele i u Zabi.
Veli, datum uplate: 21.08. (znači, subota).
A tek se od maloprije vide na e-bankingu, ma ...

----------


## andream

da, konačno je sjela Zaba... pitam se je li ovo dosadašnji rekord po zaostatku, 24. kolovoza?!!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marsupilami

Pa Zaba tako radi oduvijek.
Svaka uplata koju dobijete na racun se prvo 2-3 dana obrce, pa tek onda mozete raspolagati svojim novcem   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Zbog toga sam ja i presla u rba, tamo je sve vidljivo u realnom vremenu i u banci i na bankomatima   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

sjelo je u zaba  :D  :D  :D

----------


## r_i_t_a

bok 
kada sa zavoda za zapošljavanje stiže naknada...zna li netko

----------


## r_i_t_a

bok 
kada sa zavoda za zapošljavanje stiže naknada...zna li netko

----------


## anjica

oko kojeg datuma sjedaju rodiljne naknade

----------


## Mingola

oko18-og

----------


## donna30

Ovaj mjesec 18.dodje petak,ima li koje šanse da bude uplata ranije i pred vikend ili ćemo je cekati do ponedjeljka 21.  :Sad:   Šta mislite?

----------


## sretna35

donna, što se tiče komplikacija sigurno će biti iza ponedjeljka 21, ali ako si na porodiljnoj možda i bude u petak 19

----------


## donna30

Na porodiljnom sam nadam se da će biti uplate do petka,ali sve me strah.

----------


## thegirl25

Hej cure imam jedno pitanje, trenutno sam na otkaznom roku, koji ističe 15.10 i knjigovođa mi je rekla da bez obzira na otkazni rok mogu otvorit bolovanje jer se trudnoća ipak tretira drugačije. E sad meen zanima kako se uopće otvara bolovanje, koja je procedura ja krajem ovog mjeseca 9, imam UZV tada bih trebala bit trudna 4 mj i uć u 5...Htjela bih biti spremna sa svime da nebih zakasnila...budući da mi je knjigovođa rekla da budem pažljiva da ne zakasnim da mi prođe zadnji dan otkaznog roka....
Hvala puno unaprijed

----------


## sretna35

*thegirl* molim te požuri, nemoj dozvoliti da kao trudnica ostaneš bez prava (smajlić koji bljuje)

bolovanje ti dakle otvara tvoj liječnik opće prakse na temelju preporuke ginekologa za mirovanjem: a mirovanje se može odrediti zbog mnogih razloga: prijeteći pobačaj, krvarenja, kontrakcije, visoki tlak, preveliko umaranje, glavobolje, mučnine, otvarenje...
ginekolozi su dosta skloni predložiti mirovanje, otiđi lijepo razgovaraj i sretno....i da bolje da ti bolovanje počne teći još za vrijeme radnog odnosa
liječnik opće prakse ti može odmah dati 60 dana bolovanja, a nakon toga potrebno je otići na komisiju (ako ih u međuvremenu ne ukinu jer je Milinović ovih dana govorio o tome)

----------


## thegirl25

Ok znači ja prvo do ginićke da mi da papir s kojim idem do doktorice o.p, neznam treba li mi kakav papir od posla da zovm knjigovosdstvo? da skratim muke u koracima?

----------


## sretna35

ako ti preporuče bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoći onda zoveš svoje knjigovodstvo, te ti oni daju tzv. R1 to je obrazac na kojem se nalazi ispis tvojih plaća za posljednja 3 mjeseca i njihov prosjek

to zajedno s doznakom (koju dobiješ od liječnika opće prakse) na kraju mjeseca odneseš u HZZO (Jukićeva 12, soba 13 ako si zapadni dio grada) te odmah prelaziš na naknadu HZZO-a

----------


## thegirl25

A da bi mi opće prakse dala doznake prvo moram nešto donijet od ginićke? Zar ne? Mislila sam sad odma do kraja mjeseca da to sredim pa da mi od sljedećeg mjeseca ide na tret HZZO

----------


## Marsupilami

samo pazi, naknada za 9 mjesec doci ce ti tek u 10. 
Racunaj na to   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

naravno, povijest bolesti ginekologa je uvjet za otvaranje bolovanja bez toga nema ništa

----------


## thegirl25

Ja bi otvorila bolovanje 30.9, jer sam na otkaznom roku do kraja mjeseca pa bi htjela da dobijem punu plaću. Otkazni rok traje do 16.10 i davam si točno 16 dana da sredim bolovanje i predam ga na hzzo...jel mi to dovoljno dana, mislila sam isti dan sredit bolovanje, uzet u ginekologice odma do O.P pa da mi napiše i poslat u knjigovođe da mi ispuni? jel to tako ide?

----------


## Mrva

kad sjeda naknada za komplikacije za 08 mjesec?ja sam u zabi

----------


## andream

Mrva, sjest će iza porodiljnih. U svakom slučaju tek idući tjedan, možda u ponedjeljak. prošli mjesec sjele su 24. 8.

----------


## niky88

dali netko zna kada če sjesti  ovaj mjesec porodiljni....?? :?  :/

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja se nadam u petak, ali nekako je izglednije da ce u ponedjeljak  :/ (zbog vikenda)

----------


## Mrva

> Mrva, sjest će iza porodiljnih. U svakom slučaju tek idući tjedan, možda u ponedjeljak. prošli mjesec sjele su 24. 8.


fala  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

Sutra ide isplata djecjeg  :D 

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2188

dakle i za naknade ima sanse   :Grin:

----------


## andjeli

> Sutra ide isplata djecjeg  :D 
> 
> http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2188
> 
> dakle i za naknade ima sanse



Preduhitrila si me, :D

----------


## the enchantress

> dali netko zna kada če sjesti  ovaj mjesec porodiljni....?? :?  :/


ja se sve nadam sutra, ali mi ponedjeljak više miriši na lovicu.
a čekam kao ozeblo sunce, moram u dm u veliki shopping iskoristiti karticu. još dva mjeseca taj iznos, a onda  :/

----------


## LeiA

> Ja bi otvorila bolovanje 30.9, jer sam na otkaznom roku do kraja mjeseca pa bi htjela da dobijem punu plaću. Otkazni rok traje do 16.10 i davam si točno 16 dana da sredim bolovanje i predam ga na hzzo...jel mi to dovoljno dana, mislila sam isti dan sredit bolovanje, uzet u ginekologice odma do O.P pa da mi napiše i poslat u knjigovođe da mi ispuni? jel to tako ide?


Thegirl,

nemoj čekati zadnji dan otkaznog roka da otvoriš bolovanje. Ukoliko otvoriš bolovanje za vrijeme otkaznog roka, onda se on "zamrzava" sve dok traje bolovanje, ondnosno rodiljni i roditeljski dopust. Svo će se to vrijeme računati u staž.
To je, naravno, ako vrsta otkaza nije istek ugovora o radu.
Ako nije istek ugovora o radu, tvoja firma mora imati jako dobar razlog da otpusti zaposlenicu za koju zna da je trudna. To se u biti ne smije, prema Zakonu o radu. Provjeri koja ti je vrsta otkaza i otvori bolovanje svakako prije isteka otkaznog roka.

----------


## anatom

nemojte mi se smijati ali dali je kome sjelo porodiljni?

meni danas sjelo 1500 kn .pise uplata redovnog priimanja a porodiljni je naravno veci.

e sada jos sam prije ljeta na kunolovcu osvojila 1500 kn pa neznam jel to to!
( ina9ce to ne zovem ali ovaj pit sam odlucila i iz 2 puta dobila-tak da se to fakat moze)

----------


## Marsupilami

Uplata redovnog primanja?
Ja sam mislila da to mogu samo poslodavci?
Da ti nije kakav regres stigao?   :Grin:  
Porodiljne nisu jos sjele.

bdw. cestitke na osvojenoj lovici   :Kiss:

----------


## anatom

ma nikje nikakav regres, vjeruj mi u mojo firmi toga nema! 8)

----------


## Zubic vila

anatom, to ti je onda kunolovac.
Kad je naknada, onda piše uplata porodiljne naknade.
Btw, prošli mjesec je išla 19.-og, pretprošli 17.-og, baš sam gledala na internet bankarstvu, pa eto ima neke nade za danas.

----------


## Shireen

Meni piše uvijek uplata redovnog primanja. Na ZABI sam.

----------


## Romana

U Zabi je sjeo doplatak. :D

----------


## Marsupilami

Djecji sjeo u RBA  :D

----------


## anatom

kunolovac sjeo u Zabu :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 



i odmah ide za popravak auta koji sam zderala u garazi

----------


## geberita

sjeo djećji u RBA potvrđujem :D  :D

----------


## ivala

sjela porodiljna u RBA  :D

----------


## Marsupilami

> sjela porodiljna u RBA  :D


Ja sad gledala, kod mene nije, ali znaci da bude tokom dana  :D

----------


## sweetmint

I kod mene u RBA je sjela   :Smile:

----------


## Zubic vila

PBZ sjela.

----------


## ramona007

da li je nekom sjelo bolovanje u ZABI

----------


## anatom

ramona-komplikacije obicno idu nakon porodiljnih.moguce u pon!

----------


## Lady Grey

Sjela porodiljna i u Zabi.  :D

----------


## Marsupilami

sjeo i dopust za njegu u RBA  :D

----------


## Trina

Cure da vas pitam nešto. Prošli mjesec istekao mi je trogodišnji porodiljni. Koliko se sjećam, naknada se dobiva unazad pa sam očekivala još jednu naknadu ovaj mjesec. Ali došlo mi je ravno pola, odnosno 800 kn. Inače, mali je rođen polovicom 8. mjeseca. Jel to zato?

----------


## LeiA

> Cure da vas pitam nešto. Prošli mjesec istekao mi je trogodišnji porodiljni. Koliko se sjećam, naknada se dobiva unazad pa sam očekivala još jednu naknadu ovaj mjesec. Ali došlo mi je ravno pola, odnosno 800 kn. Inače, mali je rođen polovicom 8. mjeseca. Jel to zato?


Da.

----------


## Diana33

jel kome sjelo bolovanje?

----------


## ramona007

meni NE.a zanima me isto pitanje.

----------


## Diana33

ni meni

----------


## Diana33

ni meni

----------


## Ordep

sjele komplikacije u erste u 16.10h :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Lady Grey

Sjele komplikacije u Zabi.

----------


## thaia28

danas sjele i komplikacije u Hypo

----------


## Irchi

Sjele jučer i u PBZ-u

----------


## andream

e ovaj put je stvarno rano, srećom meni su i zadnje komplikacije.
Thnks cure   :Kiss:

----------


## Diana33

je i meni jučer u hypo

----------


## sretna35

ovome se jako veselim, nisam očekivala tako rano, a od 1. 10. i tako kreće porodiljni  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dorica

> ovome se jako veselim, nisam očekivala tako rano, a od 1. 10. i tako kreće porodiljni  :D  :D  :D


i meni isto  :D  :D  :D

----------


## (maša)

da ne pretražujem cijeli topic...  :Grin:  

ako idem na komplikacije dobit ću max 42xx kn?

kako se računa naknada za porodiljni za prvih 6 mj..jel ulazi iznos sa komplikacija u izračun ili dobijem punu plaću koju sam imala prije komplikacija?

----------


## ramona007

puni iznos koji si imala prije komplikacija.

----------


## Ordep

točno , prosjek plaće koje si imala kad si radila, jutros sam pitala na hzzou, znači nema limita prvih 6mj, šta je super

----------


## Ordep

prosjek plače zadnjih 6mj kad si radila

----------


## (maša)

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## r_i_t_a

ovako,
sjela mi je neka uplata na račun 18. piše roditeljska pošteda-porodiljna.
ja sam na birou i ovaj mjesec sam prvi put dobila njihovu naknadu + razliku za par dana porodiljnog koji je završio sa prvih 6 mj.djeteta.to mi je treće dijete.
e sad me zanima šta je to roditeljska pošteda-jeli to netko dobiva.inače nisam dobila nikakvo riješenje sa mirovinskog za produženje tri god.šta sam predala u roku kojem i treba

----------


## mrč

i cure?oće bit šta skoro?

----------


## Diana33

sumljam da bu bilo kaj prije ponedjeljka

----------


## Muca

> sumljam da bu bilo kaj prije ponedjeljka


ako utra stav na mirovinko.hr da bu doplatak, isti dan sjednu i naknade.

 :Cekam:

----------


## Muca

> Diana33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sumljam da bu bilo kaj prije ponedjeljka


isusekoliko grešaka


dakle:

ako sutra (petak) stave na mirovinko.hr da bude doplatak, isti dan sjednu i naknade.

----------


## prada

jeli ikome sjela danas gđa.naknada  :?

----------


## la11

da li znate naknada od grada za opremu novorođ. koliko treba da sjedne na rač.od predavanja papira'???

----------


## niky88

očito da če porodiljni sjesti u ponedeljak..amjeeee..ko če do tada čekati....  :Mad:

----------


## migoh

> da li znate naknada od grada za opremu novorođ. koliko treba da sjedne na rač.od predavanja papira'???


meni sjelo nakon 1mj.

----------


## marie26

> da li znate naknada od grada za opremu novorođ. koliko treba da sjedne na rač.od predavanja papira'???


čini mi se da su meni bili rekli da ako predaš papire do 5. u mjesecu, dobiješ isti mjesec iza 15. a ako predaš kasnije, onda idući mjesec iza 15. to se odnosi na grad rijeku

----------


## mihim

meni je seka nedavno rodila i rekla je da su joj rekli da je rok za isplatu 60 dana od predavanja papira.

----------


## niky88

od porodiljnog još ništa....hm bude li danas uopče sjeo...ostaje nam da samo   :Cekam:

----------


## anjica

ja isto isla provjeriti i nista   :Mad:

----------


## niky88

a taman sam se ponadala sa ću ići shopingirat rano jutro..a kad ono....   :Evil or Very Mad:  ....  :Mad:

----------


## vindira

> ako predaš papire do 5. u mjesecu, dobiješ isti mjesec iza 15. a ako predaš kasnije, onda idući mjesec iza 15. to se odnosi na grad rijeku


Tako je, meni susjed radi na zdravstvu pa znam.Ja sam isto kasnila pa nisam predala do 5. al drugi mjesec sam dobila zajedno s porodiljnim,govorim o naknadi od hzzo-a, a od grada sam dobila za 2 tj. od prilaganja zahtjeva.

----------


## Adrijana

A ja se sutra spremam u H&M nadajući se naknadi  :/

----------


## Zubic vila

Ide danas naknada  :Smile:  !

----------


## kata.klik

sjeo porodiljni u pbz-u  :D

----------


## anjica

bas sam i ja htjela napisat, u pbz-u sjela lova   :Smile:

----------


## niky88

zaba još nista   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## niky88

ja sam danas slučajno bacila pogled na tv kad je bio onaj tarot..i žena je zvala da pita dali če joj danas sjest porodiljni..a ovaj joj je rekao da hoče....  :Grin:  ..pa sam se samo nasmijala,i rekla si ajde bar sad znam....  :Laughing:  
da zovem možda ja da pitam dali ču dobit na lotu...  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

:Laughing:

----------


## ninanuna

Da li je sjeo porodiljni u ZABI? Dajte me razveselite, na ovako oblačan dan.

----------


## niky88

*ninunana* još nije..ja gledam svakih 10minuta..nadajuči se da ću ugledat pozitivu...a kad tamo samo crvene brojke.....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Muca

doplatak ništa još, također ni naknada za njegu  :/

----------


## kik@

Dal netko zna jel sjela naknada u RBA?

----------


## Adrijana

Nema još u RBA. Bude tokom dana valjda  :D

----------


## Adrijana

Sjelo   :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Sjelo


Meni jos nije, ali drago mi je da joj se mogu nadati tokom dana  :D

----------


## geberita

> Adrijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sjelo  
> 
> 
> Meni jos nije, ali drago mi je da joj se mogu nadati tokom dana  :D


POTPISUJEM

----------


## niky88

zaba još ništa   :Mad:

----------


## Diana33

Hypo sjelo u 12.30

----------


## ninanuna

Ima li što novog u ZABI u zadnjih pola sata? (porodiljna)

----------


## macakoljacica

Pitanjce... koliki je iznos porodiljne naknade (onaj minimalni)? Nekako sam bila u uvjerenju da bi trebao biti oko 1660kn? Ili sam nešto krivo zapamtila?

----------


## kik@

> Pitanjce... koliki je iznos porodiljne naknade (onaj minimalni)? Nekako sam bila u uvjerenju da bi trebao biti oko 1660kn? Ili sam nešto krivo zapamtila?


1663kn

----------


## kik@

> Sjelo


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## macakoljacica

Onda neš ne štima jer je meni sjelo   1.285,05 KN
Na porodiljni sam otišla 8.9.2009, predala papire oko 15.9.
Termin poroda mi je preksutra (21.10). Ima li to možda veze?

----------


## vlatka5

u erste je sjela porodiljna

----------


## niky88

*ninunana* sjelo je u zabi  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Kora

Jel bi svima trebalo sjesti u Zabi, jer ja sam sad gledala na internetu i nema ništa

----------


## niky88

pogledaj još par puta..ja sam morala gledat kroz 10minuta 4-5puta..jer valjda još nisu stavili vidljivo..ali treba sjest svima...

joj..kako je lijepo vidjeti da nema crvenih brojka...uhh..koje olakšanje....  :Grin:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Onda neš ne štima jer je meni sjelo   1.285,05 KN
> Na porodiljni sam otišla 8.9.2009, predala papire oko 15.9.
> Termin poroda mi je preksutra (21.10). Ima li to možda veze?


Nisi dobila cijeli porodiljni tj. za cijeli mjesec kada si na porodiljnom od 8.   :Wink:

----------


## LeiA

> Onda neš ne štima jer je meni sjelo   1.285,05 KN
> Na porodiljni sam otišla 8.9.2009, predala papire oko 15.9.
> Termin poroda mi je preksutra (21.10). Ima li to možda veze?


Nažalost štima  :/ 
Iznos od 1663 kn je minimalni za cijeli mjesec. Pošto ti nisi bila cijeli mjesec na porodiljnom, taj su iznos podijelili s brojem radnih dana u 9. mjesecu (a u 9. mjesecu je bilo 22 radna dana):

1663 : 22 = 75,59 kn (po danu)

Pa su ga onda pomnožili s brojem dana (radnih) koje si ti provela na porodiljnom (znači od 8.9.) a to je 17 dana:

75,59 * 17 = 1285,05 kn

Nažalost, točno onoliko koliko pišeš da su uplatili.

----------


## macakoljacica

> macakoljacica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Onda neš ne štima jer je meni sjelo   1.285,05 KN
> Na porodiljni sam otišla 8.9.2009, predala papire oko 15.9.
> Termin poroda mi je preksutra (21.10). Ima li to možda veze?
> 
> 
> Nažalost štima  :/ 
> ...


Je, naknadno sam došla do iste računice  :Smile: 
Hvala na info  :Smile:

----------


## migoh

> *ninunana* sjelo je u zabi  :D  :D  :D


aleluja   :Naklon:

----------


## natilalimaci

curke imam jedno pitanje o porodiljnoj naknadi - nisam nigdje našla na forumu noviju informaciju, pa se nadam da ne ponavljam.

Sad sam na komplikacijama i naravno dobivam onih famoznih 4250 kn.  Do porodiljnoga još imam tri mjeseca.  Moja računovotkinja mi reče da kad krenem na porodiljni dobivam *svoju punu plaću* (ako ne i malo više, ovisi o obračunu tog mjeseca), tj. dobivam prosjek od zadnjih 6 mjeseci.  A danas mi kaže kolegica da ću dobiti prosjek zadnjih *6 mjeseci prije porodiljnoga*, što znači da će mi se uzeti u obzir i ova tri/četiri mjeseca na komplikacijama kada sam dobivala znatno manje. Radi mi se o velikoj razlici.  

Ima li netko neke friške vijesti o ovome?

----------


## ninanuna

> pogledaj još par puta..ja sam morala gledat kroz 10minuta 4-5puta..jer valjda još nisu stavili vidljivo..ali treba sjest svima...
> 
> joj..kako je lijepo vidjeti da nema crvenih brojka...uhh..koje olakšanje....


  :Smile:  Hvala niky88

----------


## niky88

> niky88 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pogledaj još par puta..ja sam morala gledat kroz 10minuta 4-5puta..jer valjda još nisu stavili vidljivo..ali treba sjest svima...
> 
> joj..kako je lijepo vidjeti da nema crvenih brojka...uhh..koje olakšanje.... 
> 
> 
>   Hvala niky88


nema na čemu i drugi put...   :Grin:

----------


## kata.klik

> curke imam jedno pitanje o porodiljnoj naknadi - nisam nigdje našla na forumu noviju informaciju, pa se nadam da ne ponavljam.
> 
> Sad sam na komplikacijama i naravno dobivam onih famoznih 4250 kn.  Do porodiljnoga još imam tri mjeseca.  Moja računovotkinja mi reče da kad krenem na porodiljni dobivam *svoju punu plaću* (ako ne i malo više, ovisi o obračunu tog mjeseca), tj. dobivam prosjek od zadnjih 6 mjeseci.  A danas mi kaže kolegica da ću dobiti prosjek zadnjih *6 mjeseci prije porodiljnoga*, što znači da će mi se uzeti u obzir i ova tri/četiri mjeseca na komplikacijama kada sam dobivala znatno manje. Radi mi se o velikoj razlici.  
> 
> Ima li netko neke friške vijesti o ovome?

----------


## kata.klik

dobivaš naknadu po prosjeku zadnjih 6 mjeseci na poslu, (osim u slučaju da prekidaš komplikacije i vračaš se na posao), na onoj listi od firme kaj su ti dali sa prosjekom zadnjih 6 plaća imaš iznos po satu. to pomnožiš sa 8 sati dnevno i sa brojem dana u mjesecu i dobiješ točan iznos naknade. nekad bude malo više od tvog prosjeka nekad malo manje....
*i da praznici se računaju kao radni dani*

----------


## Kora

Cure, jel ima neka koja prima naknadu kod zabe a da joj se ne vidi danas na netu? Ne kužim zašto meni nije ništa sjelo.

----------


## Mingola

Kora, prvi put dobivaš ili već si dobila nekad naknadu?

----------


## Kora

Prvi put dobivam. Možda je u tome kvaka.

----------


## Muca

doplatak u srijedu!  :D 
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/

----------


## cvijetak

Kora, ja sam na komplikacijama od 1.08. i dosad mi još ništa nije sjelo. Teta u Hzzo mi je rekla da u prvu isplatu nisam ušla (u rujnu za kolovoz) i da će mi do kraja listopada sjesti dvije  naknade zajedno. Nadam se da će tako zaista i biti jer sam zadnje novce dobila 10.08.  :/

----------


## argentina

meni na zabin racuna sjeda oko 25. u mjesecu.
jos treba cekati  :/

----------


## Mingola

Kora, cvijetak je lijepo napisao. od kad si na porodiljnom?

----------


## Kora

Na bolovanju sam od sredine kolovoza, a na porodiljnom od sredine rujna. U HZZO-u su mi rekli da mi naknada i za bolovanje i prva porodiljna sjeda iza 20.10. Ali kak je nekima već sjela naknada u Zabi, mislila sam da bi mogla i meni.

----------


## Mingola

> Na bolovanju sam od sredine kolovoza, a na porodiljnom od sredine rujna. U HZZO-u su mi rekli da mi naknada i za bolovanje i prva porodiljna sjeda iza 20.10. Ali kak je nekima već sjela naknada u Zabi, mislila sam da bi mogla i meni.


trebala si dobiti porodiljni za drugi dio rujna jucer na rn, a komplikacije za prvi dio rujna dobivaš oko 20. porodiljni se isplačuje prije komplikacija. čekaj da ti uplate komplikacije za pola mjeseca, pa ako ne dobiš porodiljni za oststak mjeseca nazovi tete u hzzo.

----------


## Kora

Ako mi danas ništa ne sjedne nazvat ću ih. Hvala Mingola.

----------


## Mingola

molim.
kad imaš termin poroda?

----------


## Kora

> kad imaš termin poroda?


1.11.

----------


## Mingola

puno puno sreće ti želim   :Grin:

----------


## mimazg

Imam par pitanja. Da li naknada od 100% za komplikacije je 100% od njihove osnovice il 100% od moje plaće? 
Od 12 mjeseca ću bit na porodiljnom, kolika će mi onda biti naknada (plaća mi je oko 5500kn). Hoću li onda opet morati dati prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci, odnosno ak hoću hoće li ulaziti u to i ova 2 mjeseca koja će biti manja plaće - naknada?
Ovo je sve prekomplicirrano za mene    :Embarassed:   Za računovodstvo sam tuli-muli  8)

----------


## Marsupilami

> Imam par pitanja. Da li naknada od 100% za komplikacije je 100% od njihove osnovice il 100% od moje plaće? 
> Od 12 mjeseca ću bit na porodiljnom, kolika će mi onda biti naknada (plaća mi je oko 5500kn). Hoću li onda opet morati dati prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci, odnosno ak hoću hoće li ulaziti u to i ova 2 mjeseca koja će biti manja plaće - naknada?
> Ovo je sve prekomplicirrano za mene     Za računovodstvo sam tuli-muli  8)


Naknada za komplikacije - 100% tvoje place ALI maksimalno cca 4500 kn
Porodiljni - prvih 6 mjeseci 100% tvoje place, bez limita, ali racuna se po satnici tako da ces neke mjesece dobiti vise neke manje, ovisno o broju radnih dana u mjesecu.

Ne treba nositi nove papire s prosjekom, uzima se prosjek koji si nosila kod otvaranja komplikacija   :Kiss:

----------


## mimazg

*Marsupilami* hvala puno   :Kiss:

----------


## Mingola

Mimazg, prije otvaranja porodiljnog možeš zamoliti firmu di radiš da ti probno napravi još jedan ER-1 da vidiš ako ti je prosjek veći od prošlog kojeg si nosila u hzzo za otvaranje komplikacija. Ja sam to napravila, i drugi ER-1 mi je bio veći pa su mi ga uzeli u obrzir. Napraviš probni, ako je veći bolje, ako ne nikom ništa   :Smile:

----------


## Mingola

...i u novi ER-1 ne ulaze ti mjeseci kada si bila na komplikacijama.

----------


## rikikiki

Sjele komplikacije u Zagrebačkoj :D

----------


## Muca

niš još od doplatkau ZABI  :/ 
a lijepo piše da danas kreće isplata....

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/

----------


## natilalimaci

*kata.klik* hvala na odgovoru.  tome se i ja nadam. a čula neke čudne stvari kako i komplikacije ulaze u prosjek tih 6 mjeseci na poslu.

Inače, komplikacije su 4250 maksimalno.

----------


## mala nada

:D u erste su jučer 20.10 sjele komplikacije u t.Sad mi je račun opet u malom plusu   :Grin:

----------


## Lukina mamma

> :D u erste su jučer 20.10 sjele komplikacije u t.Sad mi je račun opet u malom plusu


I meni. U malom plusu....   :Grin:  Ja stalno odbrojavam kad će mi krenuti redovni porodiljni. Sad je već stvarno potreban...  :Sad:

----------


## mala nada

Meni bi porodiljni trebao početi 12.11. pa me zanima kako će se to računati za naplatu?

----------


## anjica

na er1 obrascu ti mora pisati koliko ti iznosi sat rada, zbroji koliko radnih dana ima od pocetka porodiljnog s 8 sati i svojom satnicom i tu ces cifru dobiti

----------


## Mingola

do 11.11 komplikacije, od 12.11 prosjek plaće puta radni sati od 12.11 do kraja mjrseca

----------


## kata.klik

*natilalimaci* komplikacije su 4250 kn mjesečno ako ti plaća prelazi taj iznos, ako imaš manje od toga onda dobivaš taj manji iznos u cijelosti...

komplikacije se uzimaju u obzir za prosjek porodiljne naknade ako : si bila na komplikacijama recimo 2 mjeseca pa se vratila raditi pa onda otišla na porodiljni. u tom slučaju se uzima u prosjek za porodiljnu naknadu i komplikacije, a ako si otišla na komplikacije i ostaješ do prelaska na porodiljni onda ti se uzima prosjek zadnjih 6 plača do komplikacija.

----------


## argentina

super da je sjelo u zabi  :D 
odma idem kupit neke sitnice u turbolimač  :D

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Meni bi porodiljni trebao početi 12.11. pa me zanima kako će se to računati za naplatu?


I meni baš isti dan... Bebeki su nam jednako stari.   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

baš su me ugodno iznenadile komplikacije ovaj mjesec  :D  :D  :D , ali to znači da smo ih ranije i potrošilli

----------


## riba tiba

Pozdrav svima....
ja sam nova ovdje ali ako neko zna treba mi pomoć jer sam već lagano očajna.rodila sam 30.07. predala sam sve papire za porodiljni (nezaposlena sam) i jos ni jedna lipe nisam dobila na racunu u pbz-u.rješenje sam dobila neki dan i ne kužim šta se čeka????  :? 
ni od države ništa a bogme ni od grada Dugog sela u kojem živimo.
ako je netko imao slicaj slucaj - pomozite

----------


## Mingola

zovi i grad i hzzo odmah

----------


## pčelica Maya

TEL  za HZZO za područje grada Zagreba je 01/4577150, ali onda bu te uputili prema mjestu stanovanja....
ja sam danas saznala da ču dobivat 836,00kn naknadu za komplikacije jel nisam više od godinu dana kod istog poslodavca na platnoj listi...a i ''ljubazna'' gospođa mi je rekla da ako mi je to malo nek se vratim na posao pa ču dobivati punu plaću!!! i da je Hrvatska što se tiče zakona o naknadama za trudnice i rodilje odlično uređna i da je u drugi državama u Europi još gore...haha jako utješno...836, 00 kn..to mi nisu ni režije...

----------


## r_i_t_a

meni kasni naknada sa biroa..jeli kasni još nekome :?

----------


## jošjednamama

Ciao curke, ja sam isto nova. U drugom stanju sam i nezaposlena.Tek sam na početku pa imam vremena se informirati. Dakle, kada rodim odnesem na HZZO rodni list djeteta i što mi još treba da bi ostvarila pravo na porođajnu naknadu? (godinu dana, svaki mjesec tih 1663 kn). I kakav je daljnji postupak? Da li će mi bez problema svaki mjesec to sjesti na račun?

----------


## Maya

Ako je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji molim odgovor.
Bila sam na komplikacijama treći mjesec trudnoće (cijeli jedan mjesec i 4 dana u drugom mjesecu) i vratila sam se na posao.
Kada ću otvarat porodiljni imat ću na ispisu zadnjih 6 plaća slijedeće:
3 zadnje pune plaće,
1 plaću umanjenu za 4 dana mirovanja
1 plaću na teret HZZO-a
1 punu plaću prije otvaranja mirovanja.

Kako mi plaća od HZZO-a jako smanjuje prosjek zanima me da li i ona ulazi u račun prosjeka ili se gleda prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća koje je isplatio samo poslodavac (znači bez ovih sa mirovanja).
Da li ću na porodiljnom imati prosjek svoje plaće ili će mi utjecat mirovanje na izračun. Koliko se ja sjećam, žena u HZZO-u mi je rekla da gledaju samo plaću, jer se na R1 računu vidi koliko je isplaćeno na teret HZZO-a i da to ne ulazi u izračun.Šta to znači da će mi računat čak i bez naknade???

 :/

----------


## Maya

Zaboravila sam napisati da prije otvaranja mirovanja sam dobivala punu plaću i nisam bila na bolovanju.

----------


## Mingola

komplikacije ne ulaze u ER-1

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Ako je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji molim odgovor.
> Bila sam na komplikacijama treći mjesec trudnoće (cijeli jedan mjesec i 4 dana u drugom mjesecu) i vratila sam se na posao.
> Kada ću otvarat porodiljni imat ću na ispisu zadnjih 6 plaća slijedeće:
> 3 zadnje pune plaće,
> 1 plaću umanjenu za 4 dana mirovanja
> 1 plaću na teret HZZO-a
> 1 punu plaću prije otvaranja mirovanja.


Draga Maya,

Nisam u sličnoj situaciji, ali radim već 15 godina na obračunu plaća, tako da ti mogu dati prilično točan ogovor.

1. uzimaju se u obzir plaće isplaćene u 6mj, počevši od mjeseca prije nego si otišla na porodiljni (ako ti se plaća za npr. 1 mjesec 2010. isplaćuje 10.2.2010., ti odeš na porodiljni 15.2.2010., uzimaju ti se u obračun plaće za 6.-12. mjesec 2009.)
2. naknade HZZO-a, zavoda za zapošljavanje i slično ne ulaze u obračun
3. za isplaćene plaće upisuje se broj plaćenih sati (redovan rad, bolovanje koje plaća poslodavac, godišnji odmor, državni praznik)
4. isplaćeni iznos se dijeli s brojem sati, što bi trebalo dati realnu satnicu neovisno o naknadama HZZO-a

Nadam se da nije prekomplicirano  :Smile:

----------


## Maya

Mater hvala na odgovoru.

Znači, ako sam dobro shvatila taj mjesec koji sam bila na mirovanju ne ulazi u obračun, a umijesto njega se uzme još jedan mjesec dodatno ili se jednostavno ukupan iznos podijeli na  5 mjeseci?

----------


## niky88

dali je prerano da se počnem nadati da če danas sjesti porodiljni???? :/

----------


## jošjednamama

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ciao curke, ja sam isto nova. U drugom stanju sam i nezaposlena.Tek sam na početku pa imam vremena se informirati. Dakle, kada rodim odnesem na HZZO rodni list djeteta i što mi još treba da bi ostvarila pravo na porođajnu naknadu? (godinu dana, svaki mjesec tih 1663 kn). I kakav je daljnji postupak? Da li će mi bez problema svaki mjesec to sjesti na račun?
_________________

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Mater hvala na odgovoru.
> 
> Znači, ako sam dobro shvatila taj mjesec koji sam bila na mirovanju ne ulazi u obračun, a umijesto njega se uzme još jedan mjesec dodatno ili se jednostavno ukupan iznos podijeli na  5 mjeseci?


Ukupan iznos se dijeli na broj odrađenih i plaćenih sati, što precizno nije 5mj, ali je blizu.  :Smile:

----------


## Thlaspi

*Mater Studiorum,*ali i sve ostale, imam i ja jedno pitanje...
Rekli su mi prilikom otvaranja komplikacija da je iznos naknade HZZO 100% plaće, ali sam skužila da mi sjeda manje i pitala ih kako to, na što sam dobila odgovor da je najviša moguća isplata 4257,28 kn. 
Ja radim na pola radnog vremena i onda mi rašunaju 5/8 te cifre (jer radim prosječno 5 sati na dan) tako da mi je realno naknada 1000 kuna manja od plaće... Ne znam kome da se žalim jer sam primjetila da inače nadrapaju oni koji su na manje od punog radnog vremena...
Ima li tko slična iskustva?

----------


## mihim

mislim da ste se krivo razumijeli, maksimalno na komplikacijama dobijes tu cifru 4500 kolko vec, bez obzira jel imas 10000 kn placu, a porodiljni ( prvih 6 mj je 100 % place, a drugih 6  mj ja mislim da se dobiva jos uvijek max samo 2600 kn.

----------


## Adrijana

Nitko još nije počeo odbrojavanje   :Grin:  ?
Nadam se da će do petka porodiljna naknada.  :Smile:

----------


## Muca

> Nitko još nije počeo odbrojavanje   ?
> Nadam se da će do petka porodiljna naknada.


meni su u Mrgaretskoj rekli *u Petak*
živi bili pa vidjeli

zvalasam danas oko 8 i 30

 :Cekam:

----------


## niky88

ja se ipak nadam da će sjesti suutra..kao i prošli mj......a budemo vidjeli... :shock:

----------


## sretna35

i 19. i 20. su super datumi Daj Bože!!!

----------


## macakoljacica

Meni sjelo prije dva sata (pbz).  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana

> Meni sjelo prije dva sata (pbz).


 :D

----------


## tinaka

Za nas iz zaba-e bila bi znanstvena fantastika ako bi sjelo prije ponedjeljka.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mingola

na bankomatu zaba meni je sjelo prije pola sata cca

----------


## geberita

u RBA još ništa  :Crying or Very sad:   :?

----------


## tinaka

> na bankomatu zaba meni je sjelo prije pola sata cca


Jel porodiljni il komplikacije?

----------


## anatom

hm-meni na zabi nista jos nema!

ima li jos tko da mu je zaba sjela?  :Wink:

----------


## mayah

meni sjelo u erste  :D

----------


## r_i_t_a

> u RBA još ništa   :?


ni kod mene

----------


## la11

> meni sjelo u erste  :D


 :D  i meni....

----------


## Mingola

porodiljni

----------


## niky88

meni u zabi još nije ništa sjelo...još su  mi crvene brojke na internet bankarstvu...Nadam se da će se sutra ujutro to stanje popraviti.... :/

----------


## ninanuna

u zabi je sjelo. :D

----------


## ribicaa

meni isto u zabi još ništa, valjda bude ujutro...  :Sad:

----------


## niky88

i kod mene još za zabu je 0 bodova....nadam se ujutro da če sjesti..moram si ići hlače kupit..i malom štrumfeku...

----------


## Adrijana

Nema još u RBA.
Ja sam pripremila račune pred kompjuter i čekam   :Smile:  .

----------


## niky88

Jutro došlo a u Zabi još mi je crveni minus----  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anatom

meni u zabi isto nista.i ja sjedim sa racunima kraj kompa!!

ne kuzim kako nekome sjedne jos jucer a nekome ni danas ne! :?

----------


## Adrijana

Pa eto , valjda banke vole držati naše novce   :Smile:

----------


## spunky125

ja sam ludila na Zabu, nikad nije sjelo prije 19. a i to je rano, uglavnom oko 23.

----------


## tinaka

> ja sam ludila na Zabu, nikad nije sjelo prije 19. a i to je rano, uglavnom oko 23.


Revoltirana zbog toga, jednom sam išla šefa banke pitat kaj to je, u sve banke sjedne, samo u zaba-u ne. I veli mi on da to nije do njih, da novac čim stigne ide na naše račune, bla-bla.... moš mislit... ko da smo djeca. Al nemreš si pomoći, na žalost. Osim promijeniti banku.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ribicaa

ništa još ni kod mene, samo se crveni   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sretna35

cure da li očekujete porodiljnu naknadu ili naknadu za komplikacije, meni je još u zabi sjela porodiljna, a komplikacije su uvijek kasnile nekoliko dana iza porodiljne

----------


## ribicaa

> cure da li očekujete porodiljnu naknadu ili naknadu za komplikacije, meni je još u zabi sjela porodiljna, a komplikacije su uvijek kasnile nekoliko dana iza porodiljne



ja porodiljni cekam

----------


## niky88

i ja čekam porodiljni..stvarno mi nije jasno kak je jučer n ekima u zabi sjelo a nekima još danas ništa....

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Evo i meni jučer sjelo - porodiljna naknada (dio, 3 dana od prošlog mjeseca). OTP banka.

----------


## Adrijana

I ja čekam porodiljni (RBA)  :Smile:

----------


## Thlaspi

> mislim da ste se krivo razumijeli, maksimalno na komplikacijama dobijes tu cifru 4500 kolko vec, bez obzira jel imas 10000 kn placu, a porodiljni ( prvih 6 mj je 100 % place, a drugih 6  mj ja mislim da se dobiva jos uvijek max samo 2600 kn.


da, sve je to ok, ali činimise da se dodatno komplicira s pola radnog vremena... jer rekla mi je da će mi porodiljna iznosit isto koliko bolovanje... da je normalno, dobila bi cijelu svoju plaću i amen (jer mi je plaća ispod 4000 kn)  :Sad: 

nevermind, već sam navikla na "nepravde" (dok je bila limitirana porodiljna s prvim klincem, dobivala sam oko 900 kn, umjesto minimalnih 1600) pa me više ništ ne čudi... samo sam htjela vidjet ima li tko još s nepunim radnim vremenom i kako njoj isplaćuju...

----------


## Adrijana

Sjelo u RBA  :D 
Sad ću ja to za pet minuta potrošiti preko interneta   :Laughing:

----------


## casper

čekam prve komplikacije
naravno, zaba

pa čisto da nije neka greška

jesu li uvijek komplikacije kasnije od porodiljnog?
jel netko dobio komplikacije u zabi? - ja gledala na e-zabi pa niš   :Sad:

----------


## tinaka

Ja u Zaba-i komplikacije ne očekujem prije ponedjeljka, eventualno u subotu. Jer one idu uvijek poslije 20-og.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sretna35

> čekam prve komplikacije
> naravno, zaba
> 
> pa čisto da nije neka greška
> 
> jesu li uvijek komplikacije kasnije od porodiljnog?
> jel netko dobio komplikacije u zabi? - ja gledala na e-zabi pa niš


*casper komplikacije su uvijek poslije porodiljne*

----------


## ribicaa

zna li netko jesu li sjele komplikacije? u  hpb-U???

----------


## pale

Stigle komplikacije u RBA :D

----------


## mihim

> mihim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da ste se krivo razumijeli, maksimalno na komplikacijama dobijes tu cifru 4500 kolko vec, bez obzira jel imas 10000 kn placu, a porodiljni ( prvih 6 mj je 100 % place, a drugih 6  mj ja mislim da se dobiva jos uvijek max samo 2600 kn.
> 
> 
> da, sve je to ok, ali činimise da se dodatno komplicira s pola radnog vremena... jer rekla mi je da će mi porodiljna iznosit isto koliko bolovanje... da je normalno, dobila bi cijelu svoju plaću i amen (jer mi je plaća ispod 4000 kn) 
> 
> nevermind, već sam navikla na "nepravde" (dok je bila limitirana porodiljna s prvim klincem, dobivala sam oko 900 kn, umjesto minimalnih 1600) pa me više ništ ne čudi... samo sam htjela vidjet ima li tko još s nepunim radnim vremenom i kako njoj isplaćuju...


aha, nemam ti to pojma,  pa nazovi tamo i pitaj - tam su da rade..

----------


## Shanti

Sjele komplikacije u Zabi...   :Smile:

----------


## marinci

sjele komplikacije u Pbz-u prije par sati  :D  :D

----------


## casper

je je 
sjele komplikacije i u Zabi

ali toliko male   :Crying or Very sad:  

kak to oni opće računaju kad nije cijeli mjesec na njima da mi je samo znati
ja sam računala na ipak malo više

----------


## slavica09

bokic drage, trebala bi jednu pomoc, na komplikacijama sam od 02.11.09 pa me zanima na onom mojem ER-1 obrascu koji cu sada prvi put nosit u HZZO dal mora biti  iskazana placa za 5-10 mjeseca ili od 4-9 mjeseca, ovi u mojoj firmi pojma nemaju jer sam ja jedina zena u cijeloj firmi pa vas molim za pomoc ako moze...
hvala...

----------


## cvijetak

Sjele komplikacije i meni u OTP  :Smile:

----------


## casper

Slavica09

po meni plače od 4.-9. mjeseca sa datumima isplate od 01.05. do 30.09.

----------


## kikic

OT

casper čestitam na tvojoj prvoj mrvici, baš mi je drago  :Smile:  
Sjećam te se još od početaka foruma, kad sam još samo virkala na potpomognutu...

----------


## casper

puno ti hvala
davno je to bilo
u međuvremenu se puno toga odigralo a i promjenilo

sad ja virkam na potpomognutu ali tamo ima, na moju veliku radost, jako malo mojih starih cura
ne pišem ništa jer sam totalno ispala iz te priče

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> *Mater Studiorum,*ali i sve ostale, imam i ja jedno pitanje...
> Rekli su mi prilikom otvaranja komplikacija da je iznos naknade HZZO 100% plaće, ali sam skužila da mi sjeda manje i pitala ih kako to, na što sam dobila odgovor da je najviša moguća isplata 4257,28 kn. 
> Ja radim na pola radnog vremena i onda mi rašunaju 5/8 te cifre (jer radim prosječno 5 sati na dan) tako da mi je realno naknada 1000 kuna manja od plaće... Ne znam kome da se žalim jer sam primjetila da inače nadrapaju oni koji su na manje od punog radnog vremena...
> Ima li tko slična iskustva?


Na žalost, zakon je takav, max osnovica za bolovanje 4257,28 kn odnosi se na 8 sati.
Za utjehu, kada ti počne porodiljni dobit ćeš punu plaću, a što će biti za zadnjih 6mj, to stvarno ne znam  :Sad:

----------


## jošjednamama

Ciao Mater Studiorum, vidim da ti si ovdje stručnjakinja po pitanju porodiljnih naknada   :Smile:  .Molim te samo kratki odgovor, već sam dva puta pitala ali ništa. Dakle u drugom stanju sam i nezaposlena, znam da imam pravo godinu dana poslije rođenja djeteta na porod. naknadu. (1663 kune mjesečno)=briga o djetetu (tako nekako se to zove).Kakvi papiri mi sve trebaju i da li će mi to bez problema automatski svaki mjesec sjesti na račun?Hvala puno

----------


## jelena.O

> Ciao Mater Studiorum, vidim da ti si ovdje stručnjakinja po pitanju porodiljnih naknada   .Molim te samo kratki odgovor, već sam dva puta pitala ali ništa. Dakle u drugom stanju sam i nezaposlena, znam da imam pravo godinu dana poslije rođenja djeteta na porod. naknadu. (1663 kune mjesečno)=briga o djetetu (tako nekako se to zove).Kakvi papiri mi sve trebaju i da li će mi to bez problema automatski svaki mjesec sjesti na račun?Hvala puno


 i još imaš pravo u toj godini dana kad se sjetiš podnjeti pravo na plačenu godinu staža, baš se ne sječm kome ali buš našla!

----------


## jošjednamama

Da,da i to sam čula :D

----------


## Thlaspi

> Na žalost, zakon je takav, max osnovica za bolovanje 4257,28 kn odnosi se na 8 sati.
> Za utjehu, kada ti počne porodiljni dobit ćeš punu plaću, a što će biti za zadnjih 6mj, to stvarno ne znam


Da, nadam se, da ću bar tada dobiti punu plaću... 1000 kn manje svaki mjesec se jaaaako osjeti...  :/   ali, situacija je takva da sam trebala biti na bolovanju.
Inače sam ja njih zvala i osobno tamo išla ali su i te ženskice zbunjene...  :?

----------


## jošjednamama

Jao,nemam baš sreće, niti Mater Studiorum mi ne odgovara.  :Sad:

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Jao,nemam baš sreće, niti Mater Studiorum mi ne odgovara.


Oprostin ne spajam se svaki dan na forum pa sam tek sada vidjela pitanje.

Na žalost, ne znam.  :Sad: 

Zovi hzzo i zavod za zapošljavanje, imaš brojeve telefona na njihovoj web stranici i budi uporna.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Slavica09
> 
> po meni plače od 4.-9. mjeseca sa datumima isplate od 01.05. do 30.09.


 :Smile:  Cure,

nadam se da je Slavica već dobila svoj ER-1, casper je (uglavnom) u pravu, u obrazac idu sve plaće isplaćene u periodu 01.5. do 31.10. bez obzira na koji se mjesec odnose.

Kolegicu slobodno uputi na tekst otisnut na ER-1 obrascu koji glasi: "PODACI O IZNOSIMA PLAĆE KOJA JE OSIGURANIKU ISPLAĆENA U POSLJEDNJIH ŠEST MJESECI PRIJE MJESECA U KOJEM JE NASTUPIO SLUČAJ NA OSNOVI KOJEG SE STJEČE PRAVO NA NAKNADU" (sorry za velika slova, to je kopirano s obrasca).

Link na obrazac:
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/tiskanice/novo/R1.pdf

----------


## jošjednamama

Sve ok M.S., kužim a ja sam to već provjeravala više puta, rekli su mi  to što sam napisala ali kad čitam ove postove, počinjem u sve sumnjati i nadam se da neće u vladi mijenjati nešto i po tom pitanju.Ali koliko pratim proračun za 2010, više novca ide i za resurs obitelji. Tako da me to malo tješi.  :Smile:

----------


## casper

je je
pardoniram
fulala sam datum 




> po meni plače od 4.-9. mjeseca sa datumima isplate od 01.05. do 30.09.


treba biti do 31.10.

sorry još jem put

----------


## Mater Studiorum

BTW, ja još nisam dobila doznaku za 11. mjesec.

Navodno je teta iz komisije (koja se sada zove "ovlašteni liječnik") bila tek u petak 27. u kontroli kod moje liječnice OP, iako je 60 dana od početka mog bolovanja isteklo mi je još 15. 

Ne znam je li to zbog uhodavanja novog sistema ili neažurnosti moje liječnice, ali poprilično sam ljuta zbog tog kašnjenja, zvala sam i šeficu te službe u HZZO i na kraju morala vikati…  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Uglavnom, zanima me ima još netko problema s novim sustavom kontrole bolovanja?

----------


## Thlaspi

Mene je moja opće prakse poslala na komisiju nakon 2 mjeseca na bolovanju i niš nisam čekala... komisija donijela rješenje na temelju preporuke ginekologa i nalaza.
Tak da ne kužim to s kontrolom? :?

----------


## bubička

ja sam na komplikacijama od 2.11. i dr. mi je rekla da već od 25.-og mogu dobiti doznake, tak da sam ih već jučer predala u HZZO

----------


## casper

> BTW, ja još nisam dobila doznaku za 11. mjesec.
> 
> Navodno je teta iz komisije (koja se sada zove "ovlašteni liječnik") bila tek u petak 27. u kontroli kod moje liječnice OP, iako je 60 dana od početka mog bolovanja isteklo mi je još 15. 
> 
> Ne znam je li to zbog uhodavanja novog sistema ili neažurnosti moje liječnice, ali poprilično sam ljuta zbog tog kašnjenja, zvala sam i šeficu te službe u HZZO i na kraju morala vikati…  
> 
> Uglavnom, zanima me ima još netko problema s novim sustavom kontrole bolovanja?



ne brini 
meni su u HZZO rekli da doznake treba dostaviti najkasnije do 5. idućeg mjeseca
tako da još stigneš

s druge strane ne vidim razloga da ne dobiješ doznake bez obzira na komisiju jer ti si i onako 11.mj. koji je već prošao provela na bolovanju
može ti eventualno, ne daj bože, ne dati ti ih za 12. mj.

----------


## slavica09

M.S., dobila sam svoj ER-1 obrazac,( malo kasnim sa postovima) na kraju ga sama popunila ovi iz firme samo lupili pecat i evo danas sam odnijela sve na HZZO i sve je ok, hvala jos jednom..

----------


## Mater Studiorum

[quote="casperne brini 
meni su u HZZO rekli da doznake treba dostaviti najkasnije do 5. idućeg mjeseca
tako da još stigneš

s druge strane ne vidim razloga da ne dobiješ doznake bez obzira na komisiju jer ti si i onako 11.mj. koji je već prošao provela na bolovanju
može ti eventualno, ne daj bože, ne dati ti ih za 12. mj.[/quote]

 :Smile:  Vidiš, caka ti je u tome da kada prođe 60 dana nisi na bolovanju dok "oni" to ne potvrde. U mom slučaju potvrdili su s 15 dana zakašnjenja, sve smo stigli obaviti, ali su me malo uzrujali. MM je imao slobodno jutro petak za obavljanje papirologije, a kako ništa nije bilo gotovo, morao je izostati s posla u utorak ujutro.
Na svu sreću ima šeficu koja se i sama nada uskoro postati majka pa nam je sklona pomagati.

Inače, komisije od 1.11. više nema, sada ovlašteni liječnici kontroliraju nalaze u ordinacijama, treba samo sve specijalističke nalaze dostaviti na vrijeme i to je - to.

----------


## hehić

Pozdrav! Ima li netko info o porodiljnim? Jel sjelo nekome danas nešto?

----------


## Marsupilami

Danas?  :? 

Jel to tebe ovi nadolazeci blagdani malo ponesli pa te lupio ogroman optimizam?   :Grin:  

Ja se ne nadam nicem prije petka  :/

----------


## macakoljacica

> Pozdrav! Ima li netko info o porodiljnim? Jel sjelo nekome danas nešto?


Ništa još. Nestrpljivo refresham svako malo net.pbz
Nego, koji jena kraju algoritam za isplatu? Datum nije... isplaćuju obično srijedom, krajem mjeseca. Predzadnje srijede ili zadnje u mjesecu? Sve mi se čini da bismo mogli čekati još tjedan dana. :\

----------


## hehić

Ha, ha, pa ja bi ih lijepo molila danas...

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ha, ha, pa ja bi ih lijepo molila danas...


  :Kiss:  

@macakoljacica

Nema nikakvog algoritma, novac se isplacuje kada ga HZZO primi na svoj racun iz drzavnog proracuna.
Najcesce je to izmedju 18. i 20. u mjesecu, ovisi kada je vikend.
S obzirom da je ovaj mjesec 18. u petak, ja ga tada ocekujem jer u pon. je vec 21. a tako kasno jos nisu isplatili (ili jesu mozda jednom?  :/ ).
U svakom slucaju ne preostaje nam nista drugo nego cekati   :Cekam:

----------


## macakoljacica

Evo obavijesti na mirovinsko.hr. Danas će sigurno sjesti na pbzu, uvijek mi je sjedalo isti dan. ^^

----------


## Adrijana

Dakle odbrojavamo  :D

----------


## Adrijana

Na mirovinsko.hr piše za dječji doplatak   :Smile:

----------


## r_i_t_a

i da je isplata 17.-sutra

----------


## geberita

> i da je isplata 17.-sutra


to sam i ja sada pročitala
a porodiljski čisto sumljam da če biti dans
ne nadam mu se prije ponedjelka 8)

----------


## macakoljacica

Svaki put kad je bila obavijest isplatu doplatka (objavljena srijedom) - na dan te obavijesti je stigla porodiljna naknada na pbzu. Bez iznimke.
 :Smile: 
I ako se ne varam - biva provedeno oko podneva.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ima netko iskustvo sa ZABAom, da se nadam ićemu prije ponedjeljka?

----------


## niky88

imam jedno pitanje:
na porodiljnom sam bila do 12.11. a dalje krenula sa komplikacijama....
kako oni sada isplačuju tih par dana porodiljnog?dali če mi uplatiti dva puta različite cifre ili sve odjedanput?
i kad je isplata za komplikacije?

----------


## andjeli

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/
Sutra DD

----------


## Marsupilami

> imam jedno pitanje:
> na porodiljnom sam bila do 12.11. a dalje krenula sa komplikacijama....
> kako oni sada isplačuju tih par dana porodiljnog?dali če mi uplatiti dva puta različite cifre ili sve odjedanput?
> i kad je isplata za komplikacije?


Do 12. ce isplatiti porodiljni, dakle 9 radnih dana x 8h = 72 radna sata.
To pomnozi svojom satnicom i to je porodiljni za 11. mjesec, vjerovatno sjeda sutra kada i djecji doplatak.

Komplikacije za ostatak 11. mjeseca ce ti isplatiti posebno, one najcesce idu iza 20. ali tko zna, mozda ovaj mjesec dodje ranije zbog Bozica   :Kiss:

----------


## niky88

*Marsupilami* hvala ti na odgovoru   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Adrijana

Jel sjelo nekome?

----------


## macakoljacica

> Jel sjelo nekome?


Meni nije porodiljna jučer sjela. A ni danas... neobično.

----------


## hehić

na zabi ništa

----------


## anjica

na pbz-u nista
sve si mislim da ce kao i inace biti 18.

----------


## Marsupilami

DD sjeo u RBA   :Wink:

----------


## Adrijana

Sutra će valjda porodiljni.
 :Smile:

----------


## casper

pitala danas u zbg, na šalteru, veli nemaju nikakvih informacija

ajde recite da će sutra, plizzzzzzzzzzzz  :Sad:

----------


## Mingola

inace je 18-og isplaa porodiljnog

----------


## Marsupilami

> ajde recite da će sutra, plizzzzzzzzzzzz


sutra ce   :Kiss:

----------


## niky88

porodiljni još nije sjeo u zabi...
dali je nekom drugom sjeo???? :?

----------


## geberita

ni u rb još ništa  :Sad:

----------


## macakoljacica

> porodiljni još nije sjeo u zabi...
> dali je nekom drugom sjeo???? :?


Sjela je porodiljna u pbzu. Ali mi nije sjela jednokratna pomoć iako su mi rekli da će doći sa porodiljnim ovaj mjesec. :/

----------


## benedetta

> niky88 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> porodiljni još nije sjeo u zabi...
> dali je nekom drugom sjeo???? :?
> 
> 
> Sjela je porodiljna u pbzu. Ali mi nije sjela jednokratna pomoć iako su mi rekli da će doći sa porodiljnim ovaj mjesec. :/



Upravo gledala, ništa od porodiljnog u zabi....ali jako često zna sjesti oko 14 sati.... meni su rekli da će jednokratna pomoć sjesti do kraja mjeseca, ništa nisu govorili o tome da će doći zajedno sa porodiljnom naknadom

----------


## hehić

porodiljna sjela na zabi

----------


## sandra23

to baš porodiljna?a komplikacije?da se ne nadam prije ponedjeljka?

----------


## hehić

baš porodiljna. komplikacije obično budu koji dan iza.

----------


## benedetta

u zabi sjela i porodiljna i jednokratna pomoć   :D

----------


## tinaka

Znači, ništa od komplikacija do drugog tjedna.   :Cekam:

----------


## Adrijana

u RBA još ništa, ali bude valjda do sutra. Treba ići po pelene   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## geberita

> u RBA još ništa, ali bude valjda do sutra. Treba ići po pelene


i račune
ali mislim da bude do navečer

----------


## r_i_t_a

u erste sjelo :D

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :D

----------


## niky88

kada bi mogle sjesti komplikacije.?
jel ih možemo očekivati u ponedeljak.....

----------


## (maša)

Zaba još ništa

----------


## niky88

znači komplikacije možemo očekivati u ponedeljak???

----------


## Lukina mamma

> znači komplikacije možemo očekivati u ponedeljak???


Da, i ja čekam dio pa se nadam... A porodiljni je stigao!   :Grin:  Konačno neka lova! :D

----------


## niky88

da meni je porodiljni sjeo a kao i da nije...samo mi je pokrio onaj moj crveni minus koji je na računu duuugo stajao....a sada čekamo komplikacije pa u kupovinu....  :Grin:

----------


## RozaGroza

Pfff meni su nešto bili zezli na zdravstvenom tako da sam 3 mjeseca več bez komplikacija, i sad mi  imaju sjest 3 odjednom, još ništa na Zabi i nadam se da me neće zeznut sutra!

----------


## niky88

*Roza* sad si me malčice uplašila??Kaj su ti zeznuli sa komplikacijama?

----------


## niky88

komplikacije u zabi još veliko NIŠTA

----------


## RozaGroza

Ma iskreno nema pojma što su točno zezli, jer mi tata rješava to več mjesecima dole u Dbk pošto sam ja tu u Zagrebu. Al eto danas očekujemo sve tri, navodno bi u Zabi trebalo iza 2 sjest  :/

----------


## niky88

ma glavno da sjedne.....blagdani se bliže..a ja nisam počela propremati niti kolače jer čekam komplikacije da sjednu..a da ne pričam o ostalom....

----------


## niky88

dali su danas uopče nekome sjele komplikacije????

----------


## pale

Evo ja sad pogledala, RBA još uvijek ništa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## niky88

ni Zaba još ništa...  :Evil or Very Mad:   sad sam postala več pomalo ljuta..

----------


## Tončica007

Evo ni na OTP-u još ništa, pa misle li oni to uopće uplatiti prije Božića?
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## niky88

sve se več bojim da nas nebudu zeznuli pa nam isplatili poslije božića...
A tek onda ču stvarno poluditi!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ni meni ništa na Zabi   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lukina mamma

Nema niti u RBA.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mimazg

Sjelo u PBZ-u  :D

----------


## teycha

pa herc bu mi stal ak je to istina  :D

----------


## šniki

Evo i u erste je sjelo :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pale

A RBA još uvijek ništa

----------


## casper

Zaba još uvijek ništa. :? 

Ali ak je vama čičilo na račun valjda bu i nama.

----------


## niky88

sjelo je i u Zabi!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## casper

sjelo sjelo i u Zabi  :D 
bome, ko da sam na lotu dobila

----------


## Tončica007

Kad sam vidjela da je vama sjelo pohitala i ja na otp, evo upravo sam završila s plaćanjem računa  :D  :D  :D 
Bitno mi je da sam to skunula s grbače   :D

----------


## slavica09

ja imam u medimurskoj i jos uvijek nista...  :Sad:

----------


## anica68

sestrična mi je rodila u kolovozu ali zbog potvrde o plaćenim doprinosima nije dosad mogla predati zahtjev za porodiljno(poslodavac tek 29.12 uplatio doprinose) moze li sada predati jeli kasno inače radi već 23 mjeseca (kladionica9 i nije imala pojima o stvarnom stanju jer je zdravstvena bila ok čak i za bebu dobila preko poslodavca

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> sestrična mi je rodila u kolovozu ali zbog potvrde o plaćenim doprinosima nije dosad mogla predati zahtjev za porodiljno(poslodavac tek 29.12 uplatio doprinose) moze li sada predati jeli kasno inače radi već 23 mjeseca (kladionica9 i nije imala pojima o stvarnom stanju jer je zdravstvena bila ok čak i za bebu dobila preko poslodavca


Nije kasno, neka preda što prije, da je predala do 5.1. novac bi dobila već 20.1., ovako će čekati veljaču.
Potvrda o plaćenim doprinosima im je nova fora, nisam sigurna je li zakonito, ali svakako je neustavno odricati prava trudnicama i rodiljama zbog dugova poslodavaca.

----------


## anica68

a istina ali nazalost tako je   :Sad:

----------


## Adrijana

Danas bi moglo?  :Smile:

----------


## Romana

aha  :Cekam:  

Ja čekam i od grada, onih 9000.  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Marsupilami

Djecji tek u srijedu tako da se ne nadam naknadi ranije :/ 

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2288

----------


## ribicaa

jel sjeo kome porodiljni možda????? :/

----------


## Lukina mamma

> jel sjeo kome porodiljni možda????? :/


Ja sam u RBA, nije. Prošli mjesec je bilo 18 pa se nadam da će vrlo skoro.

----------


## Adi

ni u zabi nije sjela, joj

----------


## benedetta

I meni se čini da ništa od novčića do srijede, porodiljna naknada obično sjeda kada i dječji doplatak, u siječnju kasne i plaće, kako ne bi onda i naše naknade  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anjica

PBZ jos nista

----------


## geberita

mislim da ni nebude danas
probala sam doznati u zdravsvenom međutim oni nemaju nikakvu informaciju.Izgleda da če naši račzni do sutra biti prazni  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kata.klik

ako će danas sjesti sjest će iza 14 sati, barem tako uvijek sjedne....

----------


## nada...

ZABA SJELO :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA jos nista, ali lijepo je znati da ce biti tokom dana   :Grin:

----------


## Romana

Kod mene, u Zabi, ništa. :?

----------


## kovrčava

PBZ-sjelo! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## niky88

dali je moguće da sutra sjednu komplikacije??? :/

----------


## pirica

ZABA sjelo

----------


## akaric

u RBA ništa ....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marsupilami

To je bas cudno, u RBA inace sjeda medju prvima a danas nista,hmmm  :/

----------


## geberita

u rba još uvijek ništa,možda svane sutra ujutro na računu lova  :Sad:

----------


## bambolina

da li netko zna na osnovu čega se računa visina rodiljne naknade obrtnice? odnosno, ako je netko vlasnik obrta kolika mu je bila rodiljna naknada?
hvala

----------


## Adrijana

RBA još ništa   :Coffee:

----------


## Adi

zaba jutros mi sjela

----------


## geberita

čudno u RBA još ništa  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Ordep

jučer porodiljni u erste sjeo

----------


## Ava M

Meni je u RBA sjelo jučer - OPD porodiljna naknada.

----------


## Marsupilami

Zvala sam RBA, kazu da nemaju nikakve opce informacije ili dojave da nesto ne stima sa sustavom, dakle po njihovom da je uplaceno - bilo bi ivdljivo.

Cudno je to, zasto samo u RBA nije sjelo?  :? 
Jel zvao tko HZZO i pitao sto se desava s korisnicima RBA?
Gdje bi to mogli provjeriti, na kojem broju?

----------


## Marsupilami

> Meni je u RBA sjelo jučer - OPD porodiljna naknada.


E sada sam stvarno zbunjena :?

----------


## Adrijana

> Ava M prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je u RBA sjelo jučer - OPD porodiljna naknada.
> 
> 
> E sada sam stvarno zbunjena :?


Nije ni meni još sjelo, valjda bude u toku dana :/

----------


## geberita

e sad mi tek ništa nije jasno,meni nema ništa na računu u RBA .Možda bude poslije 12

----------


## mim1104

a valjda bu komplikacije onda do petka sjele??? :D  :D

----------


## -tajana-

Meni jučer sjeo dio porodiljne naknade,  a komplikacije još ne.

----------


## akaric

jel saznao netko nešto u vezi RBA  :?  :?

----------


## Lukina mamma

Meni u RBA sjelo danas...  :D

----------


## geberita

u rba nemaju nikakve informacije o porodiljskom

----------


## geberita

> Meni u RBA sjelo danas...  :D


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   meni još ništa

----------


## Tincha

ni meni u RBA ništa  :?

----------


## geberita

dobila sam HZZO i jučer je popodne počela isplata,tako da cure moje RBA drži našu lovu koju mi silno očekujemo(nisu je još proknjižili) bar se nadam

----------


## Adrijana

> dobila sam HZZO i jučer je popodne počela isplata,tako da cure moje RBA drži našu lovu koju mi silno očekujemo(nisu je još proknjižili) bar se nadam


  :Mad:   :Mad:  
krasno

----------


## princessmo

imam jedno pitanje... :/  do sad sam bila na komplikacijama, a od 11.1. sam na porodiljnom-kaj mogu očekivati u ovom mjesecu, tj.ovih dana (komplikacije ili porodiljni)?

----------


## Adrijana

> imam jedno pitanje... :/  do sad sam bila na komplikacijama, a od 11.1. sam na porodiljnom-kaj mogu očekivati u ovom mjesecu, tj.ovih dana (komplikacije ili porodiljni)?


dio do 11.01. komplikacije a ostatak porodiljnu naknadu   :Smile:  

U RBA napokon sjelo  :D

----------


## Adrijana

> princessmo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imam jedno pitanje... :/  do sad sam bila na komplikacijama, a od 11.1. sam na porodiljnom-kaj mogu očekivati u ovom mjesecu, tj.ovih dana (komplikacije ili porodiljni)?
> 
> 
> dio do 11.01. komplikacije a ostatak porodiljnu naknadu   
> 
> U RBA napokon sjelo  :D


Sad tek vidim da si napisala 1.mj.  :Embarassed:  
Ovaj mjesec ti slijedi isplata za 12.mj., dakle komplikacije.

----------


## geberita

i meni napokon sjela lova od porodiljne i dd  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## niky88

jel ima tko kakvu informaciju kada će komplikacije  sjesti???

----------


## princessmo

> Sad tek vidim da si napisala 1.mj.  
> Ovaj mjesec ti slijedi isplata za 12.mj., dakle komplikacije.


Tako sam i mislila, hvala puno!   :Wink:

----------


## sven

jao ljudi i mene zanima kad će sjesti komplikacije,pogotovo za rba?jel nekome sjelo,a da je u rba?

----------


## niky88

mene zanima kada če sjesti komplikacije..dali je moguće još danas???

----------


## thegirl25

Meni još nisu komplikacije sjele na RBA....

----------


## niky88

sve mi se čini da če komplikacije nakraju sutra sjesti..jer u zabi nema još ništa....  :Mad:

----------


## šniki

nema niti na erste ništa danas.....nadajmo se sutra

----------


## -tajana-

Meni danas poslije 15h sjele u PBZ-u.

----------


## mim1104

i meni u pbz sjele komplikacije...... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## niky88

i meni su sjele komplikacije u Zabi  :D  :D  :D

----------


## NinaB

pozzz svima vidim da ste sve vec u slatkim mukama pa ja samo da upadnem ja sam u 7 tjednu  :Heart:  .Htjela bi raditi naravno do kraja odnosno termin mi je 09.09.
Pitanja:
1.45 dana prije je porodiljni, dali se tih 45 dana dobiva puna placa ili nesto manje?
2. vidim da ste spominjale ( nedaj Bože) naknadu i komplikcije koliko je to novceka? Dali to ovisi o placama ili je zakonski propisano?

hvala  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> pozzz svima vidim da ste sve vec u slatkim mukama pa ja samo da upadnem ja sam u 7 tjednu  .Htjela bi raditi naravno do kraja odnosno termin mi je 09.09.
> Pitanja:
> 1.45 dana prije je porodiljni, dali se tih 45 dana dobiva puna placa ili nesto manje?
> 2. vidim da ste spominjale ( nedaj Bože) naknadu i komplikcije koliko je to novceka? Dali to ovisi o placama ili je zakonski propisano?
> 
> hvala


Znam samo da porodiljni počinje 28 dana prije termina poroda ukoliko nisi otvarala komplikacije tijekom trudnoće. 
Mislim da se dobiva puna plaća, tj. poprilično sam sigurna   :Smile:   Tijekom prvih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta dobiva se puna plaća.

Za komplikacije ti ne znam, ali već će se netko javiti...

----------


## tajuska

> pozzz svima vidim da ste sve vec u slatkim mukama pa ja samo da upadnem ja sam u 7 tjednu  .Htjela bi raditi naravno do kraja odnosno termin mi je 09.09.
> Pitanja:
> 1.45 dana prije je porodiljni, dali se tih 45 dana dobiva puna placa ili nesto manje?


ide puna placa, doduse ja sam otvorila na pola mjeseca pa sam pola dobila od posladavca, a pola od hzzo-a, al kad se sve zbroji to je to  :Smile:

----------


## NinaB

hvala curke.....
ja sam bila sigurna da morsa ici 45 dana prije termina na porodiljni :?  :?

----------


## tajuska

> hvala curke.....
> ja sam bila sigurna da morsa ici 45 dana prije termina na porodiljni :?  :?


ne moras, ali mozes pod istim financijskim uvjetima ko i ovaj obavezni dio. od 20 i nesto dana...

----------


## NinaB

Tanuska znaci isto puna placa ide ili?
ajoj al Vas gnjavim soryyyyy  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## thegirl25

Imam jedno pitanje a odnosi se baš na pitanje oko naknade za porodiljni...
Termin mi je 15.3, i budući da imam pravo 45 dana prije otvorit porodiljni to znači da od 1.2 imam pravo na porodiljni...

Uglavnom med. sestra kod općeg doktora mi je rekla da oni imaju problem kod prenesenih trudnoća, da ih zezaju sa HZZO jer onda moraju ponovo otvarat bolovanje i sad oni mene dovode u nezgodnu situaciju... 

Ja iskreno neželim izgubit svoje pravo da dobijem punu plaću radi njihovog kompliciranog posla... što da radim?

----------


## rtg

Ne znam dal pitam na pravom mjestu, od ponedjeljka mi dokotrica opce prakse otvara bolovanje na dg.abortus iminens na 6o dana,...e sad ona mi govori da ja nemam nikakvog posla sa hzzo, komisijama i sl. pa me zanima: dal je to isto kao ove kompilakcije koje navodite, tko mi isplacuje bolovanje, dal i moram gdje ici....hvala Vam unaprijed

----------


## inikaaaaaa

cure ,možda moje pitanje zvuči glupo , ali malo sam se šokirala danas. Naime moj privatni ginić mi je preporučio mirovanje i rekao mi da otvorim bolovanje kod dr.opće prakse. Ja zvala tog doc-a i veli on nema problema , da neka dođem po doznake krajem mjeseca ( krajem ovog mjeseca , dakle bolovanje je za prvi mjesec) .. uzmem ja doznake negdje 27.01 , šefica nosi u računovodstvo firme . U firmi plaća sjeda na račun 1.2 za siječanj,a isti dan ja dobivam svoje papire za bolovanje koje danas (02.02) nosim na zdrastvo.Kad meni tamo ljuta teta počne ..pa nemožete sad to predavati danas ... to treba predati do prvog u mjesecu ... pa mislim  WTF????!! Ne kužim..pa kad bi onda poslodavci trebali isplačivati plaće ?? u 31.1?? za prvi mjesec ili kaj je ovo sad ???   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> cure ,možda moje pitanje zvuči glupo , ali malo sam se šokirala danas. Naime moj privatni ginić mi je preporučio mirovanje i rekao mi da otvorim bolovanje kod dr.opće prakse. Ja zvala tog doc-a i veli on nema problema , da neka dođem po doznake krajem mjeseca ( krajem ovog mjeseca , dakle bolovanje je za prvi mjesec) .. uzmem ja doznake negdje 27.01 , šefica nosi u računovodstvo firme . U firmi plaća sjeda na račun 1.2 za siječanj,a isti dan ja dobivam svoje papire za bolovanje koje danas (02.02) nosim na zdrastvo.Kad meni tamo ljuta teta počne ..pa nemožete sad to predavati danas ... to treba predati do prvog u mjesecu ... pa mislim WTF????!! Ne kužim..pa kad bi onda poslodavci trebali isplačivati plaće ?? u 31.1?? za prvi mjesec ili kaj je ovo sad ???


 :Smile:  Obrazac koji si dobila od poduzeća nema veze s isplatom plaće u drugom mjesecu pa su ti mogli taj papir napraviti i ranije.
U Zagrebu doznake primaju do 5. u mjesecu, istina, vole da im to dostaviš i ranije. Ne znam je li to propisani ili dogovorni rok, probaj provjeriti s nekom drugom tetom u HZZO-u.
Slijedeći mjesec 1 doznaku nosiš u firmu, a 1 u HZZO skupa s onom potvrdom, najbolje odmah čim ih dobiješ od dr.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Ne znam dal pitam na pravom mjestu, od ponedjeljka mi dokotrica opce prakse otvara bolovanje na dg.abortus iminens na 6o dana,...e sad ona mi govori da ja nemam nikakvog posla sa hzzo, komisijama i sl. pa me zanima: dal je to isto kao ove kompilakcije koje navodite, tko mi isplacuje bolovanje, dal i moram gdje ici....hvala Vam unaprijed


Istina, više se ne ide na komisiju, nakon 60 dana doći će teta iz komisije kod tvoje dr. i sve provjeriti.
Međutim, doznake moraš krajem svakog mjeseca nositi u poduzeće i na HZZO, skupa s onom njihovom potvrdom, a za prvi put moraš imati i kopiju osobne, kopiju kartice tekućeg rn. i ER-1 obrazac koji će ti napraviti u poduzeću. Nisam baš 100% sigurna trebaš li još nešto, ali znam da cijela lista postoji negdje na podforumu Pravni savjeti. Isto tako, informaciju sigurno možeš dobiti na HZZO-u.

----------


## *meri*

molim vas ako netko zna da mi objasni jer ja ne kuzim.
kako se racuna naknada ako se ide na komplikacije direktno sa porodjajnog ili nakon kratkog vremena rada tako da nema isplacene place u mjesecu prije otvaranja bolovanja.

----------


## EEla

Na bolovanju sam od 20.01.i vodim se pod komplikacijama..imala sam spontani u 9tj trudnoće i sad me zanima kako se to bolovanje vodi,koliko imam pravo biti doma i dali je 100% plačeno ako znate...hvala!

----------


## inikaaaaaa

curke , jeste dobile naknadu za 12-sti mjesec??  ja još nisam   :Sad:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

joj , pardon .. za 1 mjesec .. krivo sam napisala  :Grin:

----------


## kovrčava

> joj , pardon .. za 1 mjesec .. krivo sam napisala


Mislim da treba sjesti između 18-20.02. za prvi-porodiljni, a komplikacije poslije dan dva

----------


## katrin23

Draga EEla, prvo strašno mi je žao zbog toga što si prošla!  
Nažalost jako te dobro razumijem obzirom da sam u istoj situaciji bila dva puta. 
Što se naknade tiče kod bolovanja nakon spontanog ti je ista šifra kao i kod očuvanja trudnoće, dakle imaš pravo na 100% ali do max. 4250 kn mjesečno. Sad ovisi kolika su ti inače mjesečna primanja pa može ispasti da bude 100% ili nažalost znatno manje. 
Meni je oba puta doktor rekao da imam pravo na dva tjedna bolovanja nakon spontanog. No drugi put se to zbog komplikacija pretvorilo u mjesec dana bolovanja, tako da je svašta moguće. 
Eto nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla.

----------


## Adrijana

U petak kreće isplata DD
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/, dakle mogla bi i porodiljna naknada  :Smile:

----------


## Mingola

sjeo porodiljni na zaba bankomat

----------


## inikaaaaaa

> Mislim da treba sjesti između 18-20.02. za prvi-porodiljni, a komplikacije poslije dan dva


najlijepša hvala .. naviknuta sam plaču dobiti drugog , pa mi je sad već malo  :Nope:

----------


## Ordep

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: porodiljni sjeo u erste

----------


## pirica

meni je prvih 6mj isteklo 14.01.2010. i sjelo mi je samo za period od 01.01.-14.01., a šta je s ostatkom :Confused:  je li se to kome tako desilo

----------


## Marsupilami

Sjeo porodiljni?
Woow, nisam mu se ndala tako skoro.
Valjda ce onda i meni do sutra sjesti  :Wink:

----------


## storiatriste

I meni uplatilo samo za 3 dana u 1.mj., valjda će ostatak sutra  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Adrijana

RBA ništa, ali super da su tako rano počeli  :Very Happy:

----------


## kovrčava

u pbz sjelo, ali ne kužim sada mi je sjelo 500 kn manje nego prošli mjesec, valjda zbog obračunskih sati, nemam pojma!

----------


## Ordep

:Confused: kovrčava i meni je sjelo 500kn manje nego prošli mjesec, jel ko zna o čemu se radi :Confused:

----------


## pirica

> kovrčava i meni je sjelo 500kn manje nego prošli mjesec, jel ko zna o čemu se radi


manje radnih sati u 1.mj.2010.  nego u 12.mj.2009.

----------


## mlukacin

isplaćuju prema broju radnih sati za taj mjesec...
1. mjesec imao je 20 radnih dana x 8 sati x satnica koja je izračunata ER1 obrascem

npr., 160 x 25 = 4000

cijal mudrost  :Smile:

----------


## mlukacin

i za veljaču će isto biti manje jer ima 20 radnih dana, al zato treći mjesec bude unosniji jer ima 23...
eto to je ta njihova računica, moram priznati meni glupa i zbunjujuća al oni valjda znaju zašto...

----------


## Adrijana

RBA je stvarno uvijek zadnja s isplatom naknade! :Sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

A cuj, dugo smo bili prvi, a Zaba zadnja.
Sada su vjerovatno to malo promjenili.

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> meni je prvih 6mj isteklo 14.01.2010. i sjelo mi je samo za period od 01.01.-14.01., a šta je s ostatkom je li se to kome tako desilo


No krasno!  :Sad:   Meni je isto 1. mjesec jedan dio porodiljni, a drugi rodiljni. Pa kaj neznaju obračunat sve odjednom obzirom da rješenja imaju i sve rade iste osobe!?

----------


## Marsupilami

Sjelo u RBA  :Wink:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

Curke , imam još jedno pitanje .. negdje sam čula da kad se bebač rodi , da se dobije neka jednokratna naknada od HZZO-a i još jedna od grada ili opčine ... zna netko nekaj o tome? !

----------


## ninanuna

> Curke , imam još jedno pitanje .. negdje sam čula da kad se bebač rodi , da se dobije neka jednokratna naknada od HZZO-a i još jedna od grada ili opčine ... zna netko nekaj o tome? !


 Imaš jako puno toga na forumu. U svakom slučaju dobro si čula; od HZZO-a dobivaš 2000 kn za opremu bebe. Za dokumente koje trebaš predati pogledaj ovdje na forumu ili telefonski kontaktiraj nadležnu službu HZZO-a. Sretno!!!

----------


## inikaaaaaa

Puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## niky88

samo da javim info..Porodiljni je sjeo u zabi!!  :Smile:

----------


## EEla

> Draga EEla, prvo strašno mi je žao zbog toga što si prošla!  
> Nažalost jako te dobro razumijem obzirom da sam u istoj situaciji bila dva puta. 
> Što se naknade tiče kod bolovanja nakon spontanog ti je ista šifra kao i kod očuvanja trudnoće, dakle imaš pravo na 100% ali do max. 4250 kn mjesečno. Sad ovisi kolika su ti inače mjesečna primanja pa može ispasti da bude 100% ili nažalost znatno manje. 
> Meni je oba puta doktor rekao da imam pravo na dva tjedna bolovanja nakon spontanog. No drugi put se to zbog komplikacija pretvorilo u mjesec dana bolovanja, tako da je svašta moguće. 
> Eto nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla.





hvala na odgovoru..tjedan dana je danas od spontanog i bolovanjer na račun hzzo-a mi je zatvoreno i otvoreno obično što je 70 ili 80% plačeno...nije mi jasno,zašto tako kratko?? i znate li koliko još imam pravo na bolovanje? Ovo mi je drugi put i prvi sam imala samo 2tj bolovanje isto 80% plačeno... :/

----------


## kovrčava

Što mislite, kad bi mogla naknada?

----------


## mim1104

a tko to zna kad bi mogla ja se nadam nekako ovaj tjedan ali opet nikad se nezna

----------


## mali karlo

ja još nisam dobila naknadu, a rodila sam prije 3 i po mj, prije mj dana sam dobila rješenje, al od love ništa :/

----------


## crnkica

mali karlo to je nešto čudno,probaj ih nazvati da ti kažu gdje su novci

----------


## mali karlo

> mali karlo to je nešto čudno,probaj ih nazvati da ti kažu gdje su novci


a koga da zovem?

----------


## mim1104

> a koga da zovem?


 
pa najbolje tamo gdje si predala zahtjev...jer to bas i nije normalno

----------


## mali karlo

> pa najbolje tamo gdje si predala zahtjev...jer to bas i nije normalno


ok, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## mim1104

sjela porodiljna u pbz-u jupiiii

----------


## Adrijana

> sjela porodiljna u pbz-u jupiiii


To je stvarno brzo  :Very Happy: 
Ajde valjda će i RBA sutra.

----------


## mlukacin

erste još ništa... možda sutra  :Sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ordep

sjelo u erste :Smile:

----------


## pirica

sjelo u zabi

----------


## mlukacin

jel su vama smanjili satnicu za ovaj mjesec?
meni je inače satnica 25,54 a sad uplatili 24,30... uopće mi nije jasno

----------


## icyoh

Dobila sam 1.000 kn manju naknadu nego inače. Zna li netko zašto?

----------


## Lutonjica

daj više detalja, koliko mjeseci si na porodiljnom?

----------


## icyoh

Rodila sam prije 8 dana.
Nemam pojma zašto, prošli mjesec je sjelo normalno (kao iznos plaće).

----------


## Lutonjica

od kojeg datuma si na porodiljnom

----------


## Lutonjica

i jesi li prije toga bila na komplikacijama?

----------


## icyoh

Nisam bila na komplikacijama. Mislim da sam na porodijskom od 25.1. (nisam ziher za dan) -45 dana prije termina.
Prošli mjesec sam dobila dio naknade + dio plaće (znači za januar) i to je zajedno iznosilo kao moja "normalna" plaća (za koju sam nosila potvrdu u HZZO).
Sada gledam RBA stranicu - piše da mi je sjelo 1000kn manje.

----------


## Lutonjica

:/
sigurno trebaš dobivati punu plaću?
imaš 12 mjeseci radnog staža bez prekida?

----------


## icyoh

Sto posto, zadnji porodijski mi je završio u 8/08, prije i nakon toga nemam prekida radnog odnosa.

Znaš li koga da nazovem?

----------


## Lutonjica

ja bih prvo zvala područni hzzo
pitaj i mammu san o čemu bi se moglo raditi

----------


## migoh

> jel su vama smanjili satnicu za ovaj mjesec?
> meni je inače satnica 25,54 a sad uplatili 24,30... uopće mi nije jasno


nisam provjeravala svoje stanje,ali očekujem malo manju naknadu jer je u 2mj. bilo manje radnih dana

----------


## Trina

Jeli kome dječji stigao?

----------


## mitovski

Cure jesu li kome sjele komplikacije?

----------


## mlukacin

migoh... siječanj i veljača imaju isti broj radnih dana....

----------


## Adrijana

> Jeli kome dječji stigao?


Tu si možeš provjeriti, koliko vidim nisu počeli s isplatama
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/

----------


## mimazg

> nisam provjeravala svoje stanje,ali očekujem malo manju naknadu jer je u 2mj. bilo manje radnih dana


I ja sam dobila oko 250 kuna manje  :Evil or Very Mad:  I 2. mj. ima 1 dan više radnih dana nego 1. mj.

----------


## mimazg

Sad mi je mama objasnila da 2. mj. ima 160 sati a 1. mj. 168 sati. Ak vas to tješi 3. mj. ima najviše sati  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

Evo meni sjele komplikacije na erste......jedno 300,00 kn manje nego inače......sunčece im njihovo.....a dobro, kaj je tu je.....bu idući mj bolje

----------


## mitovski

Sjele i meni komplikacije na erste. 
Radni dani vam se računaju od pon-pet i u njih ulaze državni praznici i blagdani jer su vam i oni inače i kad ne radite plaćeni. Sljedeći mjesec će biti najunosniji jer 3mj ima 23 dana.
Ali mene ovo malo živcira jer npr ja sam obrtnica i dobivam naknadu na osnovicu po rješenju po kojem plaćam doprinose i ja te doprinose plaćam svaki mjesec isto koliko god dana on imao - ne plaćam ništa manje kad je manje dana pa zašto onda svaki mjesec ne dobijem istu naknadu.

----------


## Trina

> Tu si možeš provjeriti, koliko vidim nisu počeli s isplatama
> http://www.mirovinsko.hr/


 
Hvala ti, evo piše da sutra počinju s isplatama

----------


## crnkica

komplikacije su mi jučer sjele u pbz

----------


## Ginger

cure, pitah na pravnim savjetima, al da pitam i ovdje...

ima netko link na ER-1 obrazac i onaj zahtjev za hzzo kad se otvaraju komplikacije?
moram strogo mirovati i ne mogu se našetavati okolo da to prikupim

i moram li prvi mjesec komplikacija dati doznake i poslodavcu pa mi ih on poštambilja ili samo zatražim da mi pošalju ispunjeni ER-1?
hvala

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/05_04_01.php
nadam se da ćeš tu naći

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Ginger, poslodavac bi ti trebao dati ispunjeni i ovjereni ER-1, a doznake se svaki mjesec nose/šalju i poslodavcu i HZZO-u.

----------


## Romana

Da ne otvaram novu temu, a u tražilici ne mogu naći, pitat ću tu.
Da li ste dobile rješenja za nastavno (produženo) primanje d. doplatka?
Ne bih li trebala dobiti bez obzira jel negativno ili pozitivno rješenje?

----------


## Ginger

hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Marsupilami

Romana, ja jos nisam dobila rjesenje.
Dobit ces ga bez obzira bilo pozitivno rijeseno ili ne  :Wink:

----------


## bublica3

Ciao cure, zanima me dali porodiljna naknada po novom zakonu u prvih 6 mjeseci iznosi punu plaću? 

Prije je postojao neki maximum od oko 4250 kn.  A sada?

----------


## tonili

bublice i sada je limitirana naknada za bolovanje-komplikacije u trudnoći - tek kad otvoriš porodiljni dobivaš punu plaću prvih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## icyoh

Da, prvih 6mj. je puna plaća, nema limita.

Komplikacije su limitirane na 4250kn.

----------


## rtg

> Da, prvih 6mj. je puna plaća, nema limita.
> 
> Komplikacije su limitirane na 4250kn.


Dal se za izracun za porodiljni uzima onaj isti er-1 od kompilkacija ili ide bas zadnjih 6 mj. od dana otvaranja porodiljnog?

----------


## mim1104

po mom iskustvtvu iz prosle trudnoce smanjit ce ti se poridiljni za drugih 6 mjeseci.....

----------


## bublica3

Cure hvala vam na informaciji

----------


## goa

Ima li koja dobra duša da mi izračuna koliko bih dobivala na porodiljnom prvih šest mjeseci ako sada na mjesec dana otvorim komplikacije zbog mučnina, a kad mi bude bolje, vratim se na posao..Plaća mi je 5500 kn. Shvatila sam da bi mi taj prekid zbog komplikacija umanjio porodiljnu naknadu, ali ne znam koliko..

----------


## ninanuna

Jedno nadobudno pitanje. Da li su se slučajno zabunili pa već uplatili naknadu?

----------


## niky88

Dali netko zna..dali se mogu sutra nadati komplikacijama?

----------


## andreja

mislim da bi sutra mogle sjesti komplikacije,barem sam ja do sada dobivala svaki mjesec 19-tog. radi se o Međimurskoj banci.

----------


## laky

na jednom drugom forumu vidim da cure "kukaju" da nije bila naknada ni za porodiljno

----------


## kovrčava

Ja se nadam da će porodiljni biti danas, a komplikacije su uvijek kasnije, oko 20 i iza.

----------


## Adrijana

Porodiljni je sjeo, Hypo banka

----------


## Marsupilami

I u RBA sjelo  :Wink:

----------


## mim1104

u PBZ jos nista

----------


## mim1104

sjela u PBZ-u

----------


## mala_beba_21

> I u RBA sjelo


Meni još ništa u RBA!

----------


## Lucija_Zg

u zabu nije

----------


## ninanuna

U ZABI uvijek uvjerljivo među zadnjima sjedne. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andreja

da li ste dobile samo porodiljne naknade ili je neko dobio komplikacije? neda mi se do bankomata jer mi je daleko.

----------


## Ordep

porodiljni sjeo u erste

----------


## jele blond

Komplikacije u erste = jok!

----------


## ninanuna

Sjeo porodiljni u ZABI :Yes:

----------


## rtg

> Komplikacije u erste = jok!


joooj, a tako sam htjela sutra u Trst..

----------


## icyoh

Sjelo u Rba.

Ugodno me iznenadio iznos za ožujak.

----------


## jelena.O

Naravno 3. Mjesec je imao najviŠe radnih dana.

----------


## niky88

jel su kome sjele kompilkacije??

----------


## jele blond

> joooj, a tako sam htjela sutra u Trst..


 :Sad:  Ništa od šopingiranja  :Sad:

----------


## rtg

> Ništa od šopingiranja


A buu..taman sam htjela po nove cipelice, zalihu nutelle i bebi puno lijepih stvari...Kako se ukidaju pomoći naše velikodušne premijerke, imam blagi osjećaj da porodiljni će bit čista mizerija..

----------


## andreja

danas komplikacije nisu sjele...nadam se da sutra hoće. :Sad:

----------


## andreja

citam na jednom forumu da su cure zvale u HZZO i da ovaj tjedan ništa od bolovanja... :Shock:  pa jesu li oni normalni. nadam se da je netko pogriješio. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## niky88

andreja nadams e iskerno da se netko jako zabunio....

----------


## šniki

Ajme *andreja* sad me umalo infarkt strefio.......a jooooooj......i ja se nadam da se je netko jako, jako zabunio i ....( ma nemre to biti)

----------


## andreja

e curke i ja se čisto nadam da to nije istina... jel kome možda sjelo?

----------


## jele blond

Erste nije  :Sad:

----------


## andreja

e sad sam opet listala druge forumei neka ženica zvala glavnu koja šalje te novce i najvjerojatnije će biti danas,samo čekaju da im ministarstvo doznači novčeke. :Klap:

----------


## niky88

kod mene je i dalje crveno stanje....(zagrebačka banka)

----------


## rtg

A jadna nam majka zemlja, kad smo spali da cekam ko ozeblo sunce...

----------


## šniki

strava, baš si to dobro rekla* rtg*.....joooooj, a mi jučer baš kupili presvlačilicu za malu šmizlu......( pa ti ne kupuj na kreditne kartice)

----------


## rtg

> strava, baš si to dobro rekla* rtg*.....joooooj, a mi jučer baš kupili presvlačilicu za malu šmizlu......( pa ti ne kupuj na kreditne kartice)


Sad se sjetih mojih kolega sa faksa koji su kod nas dolazili na razmijenu, stalno su mi govorili da mi trebamo napisat prirucnike za prezivljavanje jer njima nije jasno kako mi zivimo...

----------


## Tonja_1

iskreno se nadam da su se šalili kako ništa ovaj tjedan! opet ću dobiti opomenu za kredit, uputiti ću banku da se obrati na hzzo...

----------


## sunčica123

konačno,
sjelo u pbz :Very Happy:

----------


## niky88

zaba još ništa..
ali mi je odmah lakše da s nekome sjele komplikacije....sada znam da nečemo čekati do idučeg tjedna...

----------


## niky88

komplikacije sjele i u Zagrebačkoj banci!!!

----------


## jele blond

Super, znači ima nade <3

----------


## šniki

Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii sjelo u erste!!!!!

----------


## Roko_mama

Cure a jel zna tko jel bio dječji doplatak. Ne znam jel nije bio ili meni nisu riješili zahtjev.

----------


## Ordep

roko mama dječij je sutra

----------


## Romana

Jel vam sjeo dd?

----------


## Romana

> Jel vam sjeo dd?


enibadi?!

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA nista :/

----------


## Trina

U Splitskoj sam jučer gledala (i 5 dana prije toga) i nema ništa. Situacija katastrofa, čekam tu lovu ko ozebli sunce a oni nikako

----------


## Marsupilami

Jel ikome sjeo djecji?

----------


## Trina

Je, upravo sam ga digla!!

----------


## Marsupilami

Meni nece ni sjesti, iako sam predala u roku moj zahtjev nije obradjen, sada su tek obradili zahtjeve koji su predani u 1. mjesecu i odmah na pocetku drugog.
Krasno, bas krasno  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Trina

Kako je to moguće? Nevjerojatno mi je u kakvoj državi živimo i da se ovakve stvari dešavaju

----------


## Nicol

Drage moje, molim vas za nekoliko informacija... 
Naime, radim 6 mj. i od pon. idem na bolovanje. Dali netko zna kakva su moja prava na bolovanju i kasnije na porodiljnom. Do sada sam imala dva spontana i zaista moram na čuvanje trudnoće. Problem je što mi ugovor ističe 31.10. a termin mi je 26.11. Šta poslje isteka ugovora? Produžit mi ga neće sigurno... Hvala vam unaprijed na bilo kakvom savjetu! Pozdrav!

----------


## rtg

> Drage moje, molim vas za nekoliko informacija... 
> Naime, radim 6 mj. i od pon. idem na bolovanje. Dali netko zna kakva su moja prava na bolovanju i kasnije na porodiljnom. Do sada sam imala dva spontana i zaista moram na čuvanje trudnoće. Problem je što mi ugovor ističe 31.10. a termin mi je 26.11. Šta poslje isteka ugovora? Produžit mi ga neće sigurno... Hvala vam unaprijed na bilo kakvom savjetu! Pozdrav!


Nicol, potraži odgovor na podforumu rodini pravni savjeti..Tamo ima cura koje ce ti dati brzi i pouzdani odgovor..pozz

----------


## mim1104

Nicol ja sam bila u slicnoj situaciji ugovor mi isticao i nisam imala godinu dana radnog staza bez prekida ...
na cuvanju su mi isplacivali prosjek placa na pordoiljnom sam pala na 1600 i nekaj sitno kuna...kad mi firma nije produzila ugovor otisla sam na hzzo da otvorim porodiljnji i tih 6 mjeseci ti ulazi u staz a poslje set mjeseci ides na burzu ak ne nadjes posao.....bar je tako...

----------


## kovrčava

Imali tko kakvih saznanja o naknadi, jel ide danas?

----------


## anima

kaj već danas? ja bi bila sretna da sjedne do kraja tjedna a ne da moram čekati idući.

----------


## geberita

nigdje ništa ne piše, ni za diječji ništa.I ja se nadam da bi možda bila danas

----------


## Mimek

a di vi to gledate kad bi trebala biti (osim na svom računu)  :Grin: , jel' ima neki link ? Da li na stranicama HZZO-a ?

----------


## geberita

jer ima ko kakvih novosti o porodiljnom?

----------


## sandra23

ja sad gledala u RBA i još ništa,prošli mjesec je bilo 19tog...

----------


## niky88

na drugom forumu,pišu da če danas biti porodiljni  :Smile:

----------


## marinci

sjela porodiljna u pbz-u

----------


## icyoh

RBA sjelo.

A kada ide isplata one jednokratne naknade od HZZOa? Predali smo zahtjev prošli mjesec.

----------


## macakoljacica

> RBA sjelo.
> 
> A kada ide isplata one jednokratne naknade od HZZOa? Predali smo zahtjev prošli mjesec.



Velika šansa da će ovih dana, ili najkasnije sljedeći mjesec.

----------


## geberita

u zabi meni još ništa

----------


## maca-av,av

zna li netko možda kada će sjesti naknada za njegu djeteta?u 3.mj je bila 17og,prošli mj. 19og pa se nekako nadam da bi ovaj nekako u sredini  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ramona007

naime, porodiljni za prvih 6 mjeseci mi je bio do 10.04, i sad sam dobila novce za tih 10 dana. a za produženje za drugih 6 mjeseci još ništa.Predala sam na vrijeme , i dobila rješenje ali novaca još nema.Jel to sjeda u 2 dijela , da li netko zna.I da li za drugih 6 mjeseci sjeda kasnije nego za prvih 6

----------


## niky88

Zaba sjelo  :Smile:

----------


## ramona007

prija za drugih 6 mjeseci također još nije dobila novce , ona je u pbz-u.Da li je netko u sličnoj situaciji? HVALA

----------


## macakoljacica

> prija za drugih 6 mjeseci također još nije dobila novce , ona je u pbz-u.Da li je netko u sličnoj situaciji? HVALA


Moj je 29.4. navršio 6 mjeseci, muž je išao 30.4. produljiti za mene porodiljni, danas mi je sjelo u pbzu.

----------


## ramona007

> Moj je 29.4. navršio 6 mjeseci, muž je išao 30.4. produljiti za mene porodiljni, danas mi je sjelo u pbzu.


 ok hvala,

----------


## ramona007

> Moj je 29.4. navršio 6 mjeseci, muž je išao 30.4. produljiti za mene porodiljni, danas mi je sjelo u pbzu.


 da , ali ti si sad dobila naknadu za prvih 6 mjeseci, punu plaću, . mene zanima za drugih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## geberita

čudno u zabi još ništa,bar na mom računu

----------


## andreja

jesu li kome sjele komplikacije?

----------


## jele blond

Erste, još ništa. Nego, malo OT, jel nekome sjeo povrat poreza?

----------


## SNOOPY

Meni je sjeo povrat, još u 4. mjesecu, a mom suprugu nije niti obrađen, a predali zajedno......

----------


## LO

Meni i mužu je povrat jučer sjeo na račun.

----------


## rtg

> Erste, još ništa. Nego, malo OT, jel nekome sjeo povrat poreza?


Čak ni meni nije a ja sam prijavljena u Vukovaru,mi smo uvijek dobivali do kraja 4 mj. a muž u Rijeci bi slavio rođendan-17.5. sa svojim povratom..bome niš od toga

----------


## andreja

mislim da budu komplikacije sutra,jer čitam po drugim forumima da ih jepuno tek danas dobilo porodiljne naknade...
mislim... :Nope:

----------


## uporna

> čudno u zabi još ništa,bar na mom računu


Jučer popodne na bankomatu ništa, danas ujutro tj. oko 11 h na bankomatu ništa.
Kako je moguće da je nekome na ZABU sjelo još jučer a nekome niti danas ili da li je na bankomatu stanje u kašnjenju?????

----------


## kata.klik

nama porodiljna još nije sjela u PBZ-u...a što se povrata poreza tiče, ja sam dobila prije 10 dana (prijavljena sam u Vukovaru)

----------


## Kjara

ja bila u banci (ZABA) i još porodiljni nije sjelo, pa jel moguće da nekima je, a nekima nije 
niky88 jel tebi sjeo porodiljni ili što drugo?

----------


## Kjara

što se tiče povrata poreza MM dobio prije 2 tjedna

----------


## @n@

Povrat poreza ide od travnja do kraja rujna, čisto da si znate računati koji niste primili.

----------


## anima

ni meni nije sjelo na ZABI

----------


## ramona007

čini se da za drugih 6 mjeseci kasni

----------


## Kjara

evo upravo vidjela da je sjelo na ZABI

----------


## icyoh

Ne, ja ga uredno dobijem svake godine u prosincu.

----------


## icyoh

Mislim na povrat poreza.

----------


## andreja

i...jel su kome sjele komplikacije? ja bi u shoping za bebu... :Cekam:

----------


## šniki

Za sad još ništa :Evil or Very Mad: ......al meni ak sjeda, sjeda poslije 14h u erste pa još provjerim tad......u nadi je spas.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ekica

ni u RBA još ništa od komplikacija - upravo provjerila...
valjda bude danas ili sutra

----------


## icyoh

Danas mi je sjela naknada za opremu novor. (2300 kn) - predali smo papire prošli mjesec.

Znam da ima druga tema o tome, no pitam tu:
Kako sjeda naknada od grada (Zgb)? Za to još nismo predali papire.
Zadnji put je bilo 3000kn odjednom, sad mi je nešto ostalo u sjećanju da se višekratno isplaćuje (drugo dijete).

----------


## anima

pliz ako nekome sjednu komplikacije u Zagrebačkoj da javi, tnx

----------


## ekica

*icyoh* - isplata ide kroz 3 godine! dakle predaš sada, brzo ti stigne rješenje i kroz 1mj prva rata (tih 2000kn ili koliko već) pa onda za godinu dana opet i za dvije opet
za 3. dijete, isplate 11000 jednokratno

btw, komplikacije u rba - ni danas još ništa!

----------


## andreja

i...? jel kome su kome sjele komplikacije?

----------


## niky88

Zaba još ništa.....
ali meni kad sjedaju komplikacije uvijek mi sjedne poslije 12h...

----------


## šniki

Ma i dalje ništa... :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------


## Cheerilee

Meni isto nisu sjele komplikacije!
Vidim da nisam jedina, a već sam se prepala da ni neću dobiti! Od .1.4. sam na bolovanju pa mi budu ovo prve komplikacije u ovoj T od strane Hzzo-a......

Prijateljica je prekjučer dobila naknadu za porodiljni (ima bebu od 3mj...)

----------


## L&L

Ništa još od komplikacija na PBZ-u sad sam provjerila

----------


## niky88

ima li tko kakvih novosti??
jel možda netko zvao hzzo?

----------


## Tonja_1

ni na zabi ništa.
živciraju me!! dolazi vikend i ponedjeljak je već 24. opet ću dobiti opomenu za kredit...

----------


## petrunjelazg

ni meni u zabi još nisu sjele komplikacije  :Mad:

----------


## Romana

Doplatak je sjeo u Zabi.

----------


## jele blond

:Evil or Very Mad:  Eh, čakamo...

----------


## andreja

bumo se i načekale.. :Cekam: .bitno da oni sebi na vrijeme isplate plaćice od nekoliko desetaka tisućica kunica!!! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## valentine

U ZABI su sjele komplikacije

----------


## bzara

meni nisu sjele komplikacije, isto ZABA, sad sam išla gledati!  :Mad: 

 :Cekam:

----------


## petrunjelazg

još ništa  :Mad:

----------


## Cheerilee

Prije ponedjeljka sumnjam da će sjest, ipak je vikend,  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andreja

> U ZABI su sjele komplikacije


 si sigurna da su to komplikacije,možda ti je nešto drugo sjelo?

----------


## andreja

ima možda ko da može provjeriti preko mebaneta za međimorsku banku?

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja imam.......
Ništa..........

----------


## migoh

> Povrat poreza ide od travnja do kraja rujna, čisto da si znate računati koji niste primili.


jel znaš možda nakon koliko je isplata pošto ti obrade papire?.......prije dva tjedna sam bila u poreznoj jer su im falili neki podaci pa su ih tada krenuli obrađivati

----------


## migoh

> *icyoh* - isplata ide kroz 3 godine! dakle predaš sada, brzo ti stigne rješenje i kroz 1mj prva rata (tih 2000kn ili koliko već) pa onda za godinu dana opet i za dvije opet
> za 3. dijete, isplate 11000 jednokratno
> 
> btw, komplikacije u rba - ni danas još ništa!


kada isplaćuju drugu/treću ratu?......na rođendan djeteta ili kada je prva rata sjela?

----------


## valentine

[QUOT E=andreja;1630523]si sigurna da su to komplikacije,možda ti je nešto drugo sjelo?[/QUOTE]

Bila sam sigurna, sad više nisam kad vi velite da nije sjelo. Treba mi sjesti i ona lova nakon 90 dana bolovanja ali to su mi rekli da će sjesti krajem 5 mj. pa sam ja pretpostavila da su sjele komplikacije a ne to budući da je jučer bio tek 22. 
Onda nisu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ekica

*migoh* - druga rata ide godinu nakon prve (bar bi trebala, ako u međuvremenu ne ukinu sve to skupa  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## anima

ne mogu vjerovati da nisu točni s komplikacijama, jedan mjesec ovak drugi onak, al uglavnom kasne, grozno

----------


## jele blond

> [QUOT E=andreja;1630523]si sigurna da su to komplikacije,možda ti je nešto drugo sjelo?


Bila sam sigurna, sad više nisam kad vi velite da nije sjelo. Treba mi sjesti i ona lova nakon 90 dana bolovanja ali to su mi rekli da će sjesti krajem 5 mj. pa sam ja pretpostavila da su sjele komplikacije a ne to budući da je jučer bio tek 22. 
Onda nisu  :Evil or Very Mad: [/QUOTE]

Lova nakon 90 dana bolovanja? To je nekako zakonski regulirano ili to ovisi o poslodavcu? O kojem iznosu je uopće riječ?
Znam da se hvatam za slamke, ali svaka kuna je dobro došla  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

Da li će nam danas sjesti naša crkavica??? Baš sam neka ljuta i jadna........

----------


## andreja

pa valjda bude...ja se nadam! :Raspa:

----------


## valentine

> Bila sam sigurna, sad više nisam kad vi velite da nije sjelo. Treba mi sjesti i ona lova nakon 90 dana bolovanja ali to su mi rekli da će sjesti krajem 5 mj. pa sam ja pretpostavila da su sjele komplikacije a ne to budući da je jučer bio tek 22. 
> Onda nisu


Lova nakon 90 dana bolovanja? To je nekako zakonski regulirano ili to ovisi o poslodavcu? O kojem iznosu je uopće riječ?
Znam da se hvatam za slamke, ali svaka kuna je dobro došla  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

To je nekakva pomoć kada si na bolovanju više od 90 dana bez prekida (oko 3.000,00 kn).
Riječ je o državnoj firmi.

----------


## L&L

Još ništa na PBZ-u

----------


## andreja

Majku im njihovu!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  Kaj se čeka "limun"?

----------


## niky88

ima li tko novosti..ajde baram da netko javi da su sjele komplikacije..da se veslimo da če danas sjesti...

----------


## ekica

RBA još ništa!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andreja

imam neki feeling da nebu danas... :Crying or Very sad:   idioti sigurno nisu uplatili,jer nemoguće da ni jedna banka do sad nebi proknjižila! :Sad:

----------


## jele blond

:Cekam:  :Cekam:   Erste još ništa! Pa dobro, gdje toga ima!!!! Pa stvarno mi dođe da uzmem dijete i odem sjesti pred sabor sa svim neplaćenim računima!!!!   :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam: 
 Jel netko zvao HZZO?

----------


## ogorčena

rekla teta u HZZO-u da Ministarstvo financija još nije uplatilo novce!!

----------


## niky88

:Shock:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andreja

Nemrem vjerovat!!! :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :No:  Pa normalno bitno da oni sebe isplate!!! gadovi!!!

----------


## L&L

predivno, neka oni plate moje kamate na minus i račune

----------


## jele blond

I šta sad???

----------


## šniki

Baš zgodno........mi na komplikacijama jedemo zrak.......ne znam šta reći uopće.....ovo je jadno

----------


## andreja

ja našoj Jaci poslala e-mail s apr popratnih rečenica...pa nek si misli...(možda me zatvore) :Laughing:

----------


## andreja

apr-par

----------


## ribicaa

samo javite u novine da kasne s isplatama biti će uplaćeno još isti dan... 
uvijek tako bude..

----------


## petrunjelazg

u ZABI ništa :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## maja27072007

Na Splitskoj ništa...
A ja čekam kao ozeblo sunce  :Smile:

----------


## Buffy24

Ni danas ništa od naknade sad sam napokon dobila HZZO i kažu da nisu dobili novce,a na pitnje kad će ih dobit rekla je teta da ne zna.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## niky88

grupa za naknadu za komplikacije na FB

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...19589601413066

pridružite se,,,da se čuje ova sramota
_________________

----------


## ogorčena

Upravo razgovarala sa Ministarstvom financija,kažu da bi mogli jedan dio danas uplatit a drugi sutra,ili sutra sve!!

Ako nekom sjedne u toku dana danas nek javi!!!

----------


## andreja

bokic curke! čitam na jednom forumu da je neka ženica došla s HZZO-a i da su joj rekli da MF još nije uplatilo novčeke... :Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  e sad,ja sam htjela nazvat MF da ih pitam dal trudnicama netreba lova ili što,no kad okrenem njihovu str.prikaže mi se 500 brojeva pa nemam pojma kog da zovem... da mi je barem znati dal ih treba tolko tamo biti zaposleno i dal su oni sebe snabdjeli??? :Nope:

----------


## ogorčena

> bokic curke! čitam na jednom forumu da je neka ženica došla s HZZO-a i da su joj rekli da MF još nije uplatilo novčeke... e sad,ja sam htjela nazvat MF da ih pitam dal trudnicama netreba lova ili što,no kad okrenem njihovu str.prikaže mi se 500 brojeva pa nemam pojma kog da zovem... da mi je barem znati dal ih treba tolko tamo biti zaposleno i dal su oni sebe snabdjeli???


 
Evo ti broj diretk MF 01/4591-375  :Wink:

----------


## andreja

majku im h....! da bi se bar ko javil!!! IDIOTI!!!

----------


## andreja

evo novosti s drugog foruma. veli curka da je ona dobila MF i da su joj rekli da danas bude 100% samo da nezna u koliko sati...hm? nezna kad??? :Cekam:

----------


## ogorčena

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...19589601413066

curke ovde imate vise informacija o toku naknada!!! :Wink:

----------


## diabolica

Evo ovo sam napisala na i na fejsu: 
Zvala sam i ja na 10 mjesta, samo su me šaltali od HZZO do Ministarstva zdravstva, od služba financija do odjela za izvršenje i zamlislite: Nitko nije nadležan za ništa!
No, bila sam uporna cijelo dopodne jer je ovo prešlo svaku granicu normale dok nam se gospođa Kosor šepuri po Americi mi nemamo s čim nahranit svoju d...jecu...došla sam do kraja a to je gđa. Đurđa Hunjet u Ministarstvu financija 01 45 91 370 njen direktan broj i nju treba zvati svaki put i napravit joj pritisak da poludi. Ona je osoba koja pušta naloge u odjelu za izvršenje. Svašta sam joj udjelila na njen odgovor da su imali nekakvu reorganizaciju...svašta i još je poludila jer sam joj prigovorila da zašto to ne objave na svojim stranicama i kažu HZZO-u da nam kažu barem informaciju! Pa šta nisu imali reorganizaciju za penziće? Po njenom bi danas lova trebala sjesti na račune...ako se to ne dogodi ja dolazim isto na ručak u Sabor sa svojom familijom.

----------


## Tonja_1

čini mi se kako su se svi prebacili u grupu na fejsu  :Wink:

----------


## petrunjelazg

sjela lova u zabi  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  NAPOKON!

----------


## Cheerilee

Kod mene još ništa, upravo provjerila na netu-.....................

----------


## šniki

Erete sjelo......uh!!! već sam mislila pjenu puštati na usta!!!

----------


## anima

a kak se zove grupa na face-u?

----------


## andreja

curke ima koja da može provjeriti za međimursku banku na meba-netu?

----------


## Cheerilee

> curke ima koja da može provjeriti za međimursku banku na meba-netu?




pa maloprije sam napisala da nije sjelo....

----------


## andreja

joj sorry nisam vidla da si iz čk,a nisi napisala koja banka. Znači pak se naša bankica pokazala naaaaj sporija!!! divno!!!!

----------


## ekica

u *RBA* je sjelo, u ovom zadnjem ciklusu (iza 14h)

----------


## Cheerilee

> joj sorry nisam vidla da si iz čk,a nisi napisala koja banka. Znači pak se naša bankica pokazala naaaaj sporija!!! divno!!!!





*Evo ja provjerila prije minutu na meba-netu, i sjelo je, napokon!!!!*



 :Very Happy:

----------


## andreja

*Cheerilee* hvala ti dušo!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## pera

Bok, ja imam jedno pitanje, a strah me unaprijed odgovora. 10.5. sam otvorila porodiljni, prije nisam bila na komplikacijama. Ima li nade da moja porodiljna naknada sjedne još ovaj mjesec (jer tako i inače primam plaću, krajem mjeseca za taj mjesec) ili moram čekat tek kraj 6.og mjeseca za isplatu 5og mjeseca. Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## migoh

> Bok, ja imam jedno pitanje, a strah me unaprijed odgovora. 10.5. sam otvorila porodiljni, prije nisam bila na komplikacijama. Ima li nade da moja porodiljna naknada sjedne još ovaj mjesec (jer tako i inače primam plaću, krajem mjeseca za taj mjesec) ili moram čekat tek kraj 6.og mjeseca za isplatu 5og mjeseca. Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovorima.


odgovor je upravo ono čega se pribojavaš , moraš čekati kraj 6mj.

----------


## anima

curke, pitanjce, do kojeg u mj. vi predajte doznake? mm jučer donio, a ženska mu veli da nije sigurno ovako kasno donositi, da bi bilo bolje do kraja mj.?

----------


## diabolica

Ja predajem zadnje dane mjeseca između 28. ili 30. u mjesecu jer i meni su rekli da je sve drugo nepouzdano da ću dobiti naknadu u slijedećem mjesecu za prethodni pa mi se nije za igrati se, a  i moja doktorica već zna čim ja zovem krajem mjeseca da su doznake u pitanju i odmah napiše...oni u mirovinskom navodno unose do 5.-tog u mjesecu sve podatke....bila sam ih jednom zvala pa su mi tako rekli.

----------


## L&L

Meni su rekli da je najbolje do 25 u mjesecu donijeti, ali da može i do kraja mjeseca

----------


## Cheerilee

> curke, pitanjce, do kojeg u mj. vi predajte doznake? mm jučer donio, a ženska mu veli da nije sigurno ovako kasno donositi, da bi bilo bolje do kraja mj.?



ja mogu doznake podignuti tek od 25. u mjesecu....
i onda nosim na hzzo ili isti dan ili najkasnije do 28./29....

Što je sigurno, sigurno je...
Ionako  stalno zezaju s tim komplikacijama....

----------


## niky88

ima li kakva informacia kada bi mogo sjesti porodiljni??  :Smile:

----------


## mim1104

s obzirom da dječiji doplatak ide u ponedjeljak nadam se sutra porodiljnom....

----------


## diabolica

> s obzirom da dječiji doplatak ide u ponedjeljak nadam se sutra porodiljnom....


Da li komplikacije i porodiljni spadaju u istu grupu za isplatu?

----------


## sammy

Ne porodiljni ide oko 18.-20. u mjesecu, a komplikacije par dana poslije oko 23.-25.

----------


## andreja

nekad komplikacije isplačuju dan poslije porodiljnog.uglavnom porodiljni ide prvi.

----------


## andreja

evo da vas razveselim...čitala sam na drugim forumima da su cure zvale MF i da je porodiljni uplaćen! Možda se zabune pa uplate i komplikacije! :Coffee:

----------


## šniki

Joj andreja draga da bar....ali teško... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andreja

ma znam,sam se zezam...ali već je napredak i porodiljni,tak da se mi možemo nadati u ponedjeljak... :Very Happy:

----------


## niky88

dali je nekome sjeo porodiljni..meni moj token samo kaj ne pregori....

----------


## mim1104

meni draga niky nazalost nije a ja sam u PBZ

----------


## mim1104

sjela u PBZ-u

----------


## niky88

sjelo i u zabi  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

Sjelo. 
Rba

----------


## anjica

> sjela u PBZ-u


 meni jos nije

----------


## S2000

meni stiglo pbz

----------


## andreja

jel uplačuju komplikacije subotom??? :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

> jel uplačuju komplikacije subotom???




sad ću pogledati na mebanetu pa javim........

----------


## Cheerilee

Ništa još od uplate.....

----------


## andreja

ma ni nebu prije ponedjeljka,samo pitam ak subotom MF isplačuje novčeke...jer sumnjam oni sigurno subotama ne rade...gospoda...

----------


## vinalina

meni nije sjelo u zaba-i

----------


## diabolica

Iskreno se nadam da nećemo morati ovaj mjesec proživljavati agoniju kao prošli mjesec. Valjda će naknade za komplikacije biti sutra isplać ene u suprotnom se već dovoljno osjećam poniženom da mi depresija ne gine....zanima me po kojem to oni kriteriju isplaćuju te naknade....penzići svoje mirovine dobiju početkom mjeseca a očito mi mame sa bebama u bušama ne moramo jesti i plaćati račune!Kakva država?!

----------


## Cheerilee

:Evil or Very Mad: Još ništa u MB, upravo provjerila!

----------


## adriana_d

ni u zabi,ja sad gledala  :Sad:

----------


## Cheerilee

A sutra je još neradni dan.....

Možda još danas sjedne, al čisto sumnjam....

----------


## andreja

možda je gospodi danas neradni dan... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ogorčena

> možda je gospodi danas neradni dan...


 
Gospoda iz Ministarstva rekla da danas sigurno neče biti komplikacije a za u Srijedu nisu sigurni da če biti!!!

Drage moje ponavlja se prošli mjesec!!! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## adriana_d

ja nevjerujem,ovo je za poluditi!!! dva mjeseca nisam dobila placu,grrrrr

----------


## andreja

> Gospoda iz Ministarstva rekla da danas sigurno neče biti komplikacije a za u Srijedu nisu sigurni da če biti!!!
> 
> Drage moje ponavlja se prošli mjesec!!!


kaj zvala si ih? gamad jedna bezobrazna,znači trudnicama netrebaju pare,one žive od zraka!!!
sve su snabdjeli samo nas nisu,kaj smo mi malograđanke??? :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ogorčena

> kaj zvala si ih? gamad jedna bezobrazna,znači trudnicama netrebaju pare,one žive od zraka!!!
> sve su snabdjeli samo nas nisu,kaj smo mi malograđanke???


 
prije pola sata!!!

----------


## diabolica

Cure, treba zvati *gđa. Đurđa Hunjet u Ministarstvu financija 01 45 91 370* i napravit joj pritisak jer ona daje naloge za izvršenje!
Netko je predložio prošli put da idemo sve zajedno (i naša djeca) na ručak u Sabor, pa možda je vrijeme da krenemo i da nas poprati TV!

----------


## Kejt

zaboravila sam kako ono ide, naknada za vrijeme komplikacija za, na primjer, lipanj stize sredinom srpnja, je li tako? a doznake se za lipanj salju krajem lipnja (u HZZO i firmu)?

----------


## andreja

evo ja zvala taj broj i 3× mi odzvonilo,nitko se ne javlja...
ajd plis nek neko još proba...

----------


## diabolica

> evo ja zvala taj broj i 3× mi odzvonilo,nitko se ne javlja...
> ajd plis nek neko još proba...


I ja sam zvala već dosta puta....izgleda da je gamad pospajala sve šta se da pospajati i sad se hlade na moru.....a bjeloglava supica šeta po Rusiji!

----------


## diabolica

Cure, dobila sam gđu Hunjet, naravno da je bila bezorazna jer tko se nju usudi uznemiravati na *državnom radnom mjestu dan prije praznika (nadam se da ne rade skraćeno do 12h)*....danas idu dječji doplatci a naknade za komplikacije *vjerojatno u srijedu.*  Ovo "vjerojatno" je meni užasno sumnjivo (jer mi je rekla "pa šta, šta je malo kasnilo prošli mjesec" kao da mi ona iz vlastitog đepa isplaćuje tu lovu, užas!) pa apeliram na vas da napravimimo pritisak na nju....zovite je, budite uporne:

*Đurđa Hunjet u Ministarstvu financija 01 45 91 370 (odjel za izvršenje)*

----------


## ekica

*kejt*, upravo tako - za lipanj doznake možeš od dr. podići od danas (tak je barem kod moje dr., uvijek nakon 21.-og mogu podići doznake) i nosiš ih u hzzo do kraja mjeseca, negdje je ok i do 3-eg idućeg mj

a lova će ti biti isplaćena... kad se gamad smiluje, teeeeško prije 20-og u mjesecu

----------


## Kejt

hvala, ekica
racunam onda s 20. u mjesecu

----------


## ogorčena

> hvala, ekica
> racunam onda s 20. u mjesecu


 

jel netkome sjeo dječji doplatak????

----------


## andjeli

Da ZABA dd sjeo

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjeo DD

----------


## andreja

kaj DD ide prije komplikacija,ili su možda i komplikacije uplačene?
normalno trudnice su zadnja rupa na sviralu... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## šniki

Nema kunica za nas trudnice......sad sam išla provjeriti...šmrc :Crying or Very sad: ...a sutra je neradni dan, pa u srijedu dok oni nadođu.....ko to zna.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## diabolica

Ne bih se ničemu čudila niti da ih u srijedu ne vidimo na svojim računima....sramota kako smo ponižene!

----------


## pepeljuga

ja sam prvi put u zivotu na komplikacijama od 5.5. i do dana danas mi nista nije sjelo. Odnjela sam krajem 5. mjeseca u HZZO doznake i rekli su mi da uplate za 5. mjesec ce sjesti na racun krajem 6. znaci skoro 2 mjeseca cu biti bez prihoda!!!! sjecate se vi kako je kod vas bilo kad ste prvi mjesec otvorili komplikacijama -- to nesto posebno prvi mjesec kasni ili... Inace imam racun u Zabi i trebala bih biti na komplikacijama do 15.07. a onda otvaranje porodiljnog dopusta, pa hoce ta naknada svaki put kasniti toliko? Placa mi inace sjeda  do najkasnije do 7. u mjesecu i ovo mi je koma jer naravno da imam kredu na trajni nalog... jao

----------


## vinalina

Da, i meni je tako bilo jedan mjesec, tj dva, jer nisam doznake odnijela do 6. u mjesecu, pa nisam dobila 2 mjeseca ništa, a onda sam dobila sve odjednom. Ali to je bilo komatozno...Nema veze kada ti sjeda plaća, sada dobivaš novce iz HZZO.

----------


## Vila

ništa ti "ne kasni" u smislu da nešto nije obavljeno kako treba. Ako si komplikacije otvorila 5.5. znači da se one zatvaraju 31.5. i isplata za to ide u 6. mjesecu. I plaća bi ti tako došla, no plaća ti je, kako kažeš, sjedala do 7. u mjesecu, a komplikacije cca. do 25. u mjesecu.

----------


## leeloo77

cure molila bi vas da mi odgovorite da ne čitam cijelu temu-koliko iznosi naknada za vrijeme komplikacija (zaposlena sam već godinama)? Negdje sam načula da je maximum nekih 4600 ili sl pa me zanima točno. tks 
 :Smile:

----------


## diabolica

> cure molila bi vas da mi odgovorite da ne čitam cijelu temu-koliko iznosi naknada za vrijeme komplikacija (zaposlena sam već godinama)? Negdje sam načula da je maximum nekih 4600 ili sl pa me zanima točno. tks


4250kn ti je maksimum...i ja sam zaposlena već godinama, za stalno....sa većom plaćom od ove milostinje koju čekam ponizno .....i svaki mjesec je nova agonija iščekivanja novčića! Užas!

----------


## andreja

ajmo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da danas sjedne naša milostinja...

----------


## Cheerilee

> ajmo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da danas sjedne naša milostinja...




Za sad još niš, upravo provjerila na Mebanet-u.......

----------


## andreja

cura s jednog foruma je zvala MF i rekli joj da danas ide isplata komplikacija!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## šniki

Aaaaaaaaa pa kaj su nam se smilovali......ma divotica.......

----------


## diabolica

> cura s jednog foruma je zvala MF i rekli joj da danas ide isplata komplikacija!!!


To je i meni rekla ona Hunjet iz MF, ali ja nekako ne vjerujem dok ne sjednu novčeki na račun...sjetim se samo prošlog mjeseca i poludim!

----------


## andreja

cure jel su kome sjele pare?
cheerilee javi kad bude,please!

----------


## andreja

cuuureee navodno su u pbz-u sjele paaareee!!!
ajmo provjeravajte!!!

----------


## jelenkić

Sjele pare u ZABA banci!

----------


## Vila

i u rba

----------


## roz@

i u PBZ-u

----------


## diabolica

U Erste još ništa....užas!

----------


## šniki

Evo ja sad provjerila erste, sjelooooooooo jeeeeeeeee

----------


## andreja

međimurke kaj je s našom bankom?
opet je zadnja ili?

----------


## andreja

međimurska banka kooooonaaačno sjelo!!!

----------


## Cheerilee

Da i meni,
samo 200,00kn manje nego prošli mjesec?????

----------


## diabolica

> Da i meni,
> samo 200,00kn manje nego prošli mjesec?????


Hvala bogu Erste sjeloooo!

Ja imam slučaj da je meni jedan mjesec ( na početku) sjelo manje 200kn pa sam zvala i rekli su mi da je moja dr. napisala doznake 2 dana manje nego šta treba i da ću razliku dobiti od firme. Tako je i bilo. Zovi HZZO i pitaj....jer zašto bi nekome davala novac?!

----------


## Blekonja

cure ja sam iz Splita ima li tko da je na Splitskoj banci 
 :Sad:  Split još ništa!!!

----------


## andreja

> Da i meni,
> samo 200,00kn manje nego prošli mjesec?????


 je al su u 5mj.bila 2 praznika.
baš bum pogledala pa javim kolko je meni  manje sjelo.

----------


## nina09

I ja u Splitskoj,i još ništa. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andreja

i meni 200kn manje... :Sad:

----------


## pepeljuga

I meni je sjela juhu u Zabi, s obzirom da su mi komplikaicje otvorene 5.5. tih 5 dana sam jos dobila od svog poslodavca a ovih 25 dana od HZZO 3850kn. Ginekolog mi je produzio komplikacije do 15.07. je li kasno ako opet donese do 6.06.? 

 I onda idem na porodiljni dopust od 15.07. do 30. 08. (termin) , na porodiljnom da li dobijam prosjek place?

----------


## diabolica

> i meni 200kn manje...


Meni je normalno sjelo 4250kn.

----------


## Provincijalkaa

Kako se računa porodiljna naknada ako sam radila 18 mjeseci pa 2.5mjeseca komplikacija pa 1.5 radila pa nastupio porodiljni. 

Dobijem li minimalno jer nema prosjeka zadnjih 6 mjeseci ili u taj prosjek ulazi naknada za komplikacije i rad?

----------


## diabolica

*Provincijalka* meni su rekli da mi komplikacije ne ulaze u prosjek jer moja plaća je daleko veća od komplikacija i ne bi bilo u redu a i po zakonu kažu da se dobiva prvih 6 mjeseci prosjek plaće ako si radila najmanje 18 mjeseci bez prekida. Ja očekujem nakon komplikacija tih prvih 6 mjeseci cijelu plaću. 

Ako nisam dobro informirana tko zan nek napiše.

----------


## Vila

> Kako se računa porodiljna naknada ako sam radila 18 mjeseci pa 2.5mjeseca komplikacija pa 1.5 radila pa nastupio porodiljni. 
> 
> Dobijem li minimalno jer nema prosjeka zadnjih 6 mjeseci ili u taj prosjek ulazi naknada za komplikacije i rad?


nisam sigurna, ali negdje mi u glavi stoji informacija da je takva kombinacija (komplikacije, pa  malo rad, pa opet komplikacije/porodiljni) financijski najgora. Puno bolje prođu one koje se nakon komplikacija ne vraćaju radit već prelaze na porodiljni, jer im se za prosjek računaju plaće prije odlaska na komplikacije.

----------


## Blekonja

> I ja u Splitskoj,i još ništa.



jutros sjelo!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina09

Da i meni poslali sms sa novim stanjem,malo ali veseli,da mogu bar nešto početi kupovati za bebili. :Grin:

----------


## Provincijalkaa

> nisam sigurna, ali negdje mi u glavi stoji informacija da je takva kombinacija (komplikacije, pa  malo rad, pa opet komplikacije/porodiljni) financijski najgora. Puno bolje prođu one koje se nakon komplikacija ne vraćaju radit već prelaze na porodiljni, jer im se za prosjek računaju plaće prije odlaska na komplikacije.


I meni se tako čini, da se onda u biti dobije "minimalac".

----------


## casper

ako ideš s jednog porodiljnog na drugi bez prekida onda se dobije isti iznos kao i u prvom porodiljnom

----------


## Marsupilami

U utorak krece isplata djecjeg
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2444

valjda ce onda i naknade do tada krenuti  :Unsure:

----------


## andreja

možda sutra isplate porodiljni??? :Smile:  hmhmhm

----------


## Cheerilee

> možda sutra isplate porodiljni??? hmhmhm




Misliš komplikacije?!
Čisto sumnjam......

----------


## andreja

ne draga ja sad dobivam porodiljni...komplik.moram dobiti za samo 6 dana :Wink: .

----------


## Cheerilee

> ne draga ja sad dobivam porodiljni...komplik.moram dobiti za samo 6 dana.




Ah, da zaboravih vi se već grlite,  :Love:

----------


## mim1104

jeli nekome sjela mozda porodiljna?

----------


## marinci

pbz jos nista : :Sad: ( i tesko da ce uplatit ranije

----------


## kovrčava

jel ima šta od naknade?

----------


## Marsupilami

S obzirom da je danas subota, nista prije ponedjeljka

----------


## sammy

RBA još ništa, ali i rano je. Joj nadam se da će biti u toku dana.

----------


## macakoljacica

Ni pbz... već vidim da ću jutro provesti fresreshajući stranicu od e-bankarstva  :Coffee:

----------


## Mingola

se zna nesto za zabu mozda?

----------


## andreja

ja zvala MIF i rekel mi striček da danas kreće isplata porodiljnog... :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Mingola

super.hvala

----------


## šniki

*andreja* draga, poduzetna kao i svaki put.....hvala :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andreja

navodno da je porodiljna sjela u pbz-u.ako ko može provjeriti za međimursku banku nek javi,please!

----------


## sandra23

*šniki* diiiivna ti je curica!

----------


## niky88

zagrabačka još ništa  :Sad: 

nwgo zam li tko kada isplačiuju prvu novčanu naknadu za opremu za dijete il več kak se to zopve..uglavnom onih 2300 kunića ?  :Smile:

----------


## iva1602

> zagrabačka još ništa 
> 
> nwgo zam li tko kada isplačiuju prvu novčanu naknadu za opremu za dijete il več kak se to zopve..uglavnom onih 2300 kunića ?


hej draga..meni su je isplatili oko 2 tjedna nakon poroda (doduše prije 2 god ne znam kak je sad)...a i od grada ćeš dobiti 1000 kn odmah na ruke na općini..čim bebu prijaviš i doneseš rodni list... znaš to?

----------


## niky88

to smo pokupili odmah  :Smile:  
ali eto čekam taj porodiljni i tu naknadu....

----------


## iva1602

e kad smo već na ovoj temi...kad sada u zabi sjedaju komplikacije, a kada porodiljni? da znam za ubuduće... :D

----------


## mlukacin

u erste sjeo porodiljni  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Kiss:

----------


## Angelina_2

podravska sjeo porodiljni

----------


## vinalina

> nwgo zam li tko kada isplačiuju prvu novčanu naknadu za opremu za dijete il več kak se to zopve..uglavnom onih 2300 kunića ?


A tko to daje te pare???
 Za to nisam još čula...kako s eto zove da proguglam?

----------


## BOZZ

Mislim da to daje opčina kao jednokratnu pomoć kada se dijete rodi,i to mislim da svaka opčina drugačiji iznos ovisi o mogučnostima.

----------


## Cheerilee

Jednokratnu  naknadu za opremu dijeteta isplaćuje Hzzo,
tamo se preda zahtjev.........

----------


## vinalina

> Jednokratnu  naknadu za opremu dijeteta isplaćuje Hzzo,
> tamo se preda zahtjev.........


A kada, da nw zakasnim? Poslije poroda?

----------


## BOZZ

Boo, nisam ni ja znala.Super.

----------


## Mingola

zovite vas najblizi hzzo, tamo ce vam sve rec. ja sam rodila prije 1 g. i vec sam zaboravila koje sve papire trebaju  :Embarassed:

----------


## Marsupilami

To vam se obicno predaje kada otvarate porodiljni, dakle odnesete u hzzo rodni list djeteta i ispunite zahtjev.
Novci sjedaju s prvom porodiljnom naknadom.
To se zove naknada za opremu novorodjenceta  :Wink:

----------


## heidi

Sjele komplikacije u Podravskoj banci!

----------


## Blekonja

a splitska komplikacije, ništa??

----------


## Angelina_2

i mene sokiralo ali eto..potvrdjujem da su sjele i komplikacije u podravskoj

----------


## jele blond

:Very Happy: FYI, komplikacije sjele i u erste :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina09

naravno da je splitska zadnja. :Evil or Very Mad:  Di ja nađe splitsku :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vinalina

Sjelo u ZABA.

----------


## nina09

i splitska konačno :Very Happy: ,i odma sve otišlo za račune :Mad:

----------


## kovrčava

Hoće li biti šta od porodiljnog možda,ima tko novosti?

----------


## macakoljacica

Ja se nekako nadam srijedi  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

u nadi je spas  :Grin:

----------


## andreja

ima li ko kakvih novosti za porodiljne naknade???

----------


## Marsupilami

Djecji doplatak krece u petak 
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2461

dakle naknade bi mogle eventualno dan prije  :Unsure:

----------


## Mingola

ima novosti oko porodiljnog? zaba jos nista  :Sad:

----------


## niky88

Ima li tko kakve novosti???  :Sad:

----------


## jele blond

Ajde cure s porodiljnjim.... kad vi krenete, znam da se mogu nadati i komplikacijama  :Smile:

----------


## Ariana

još ništa od roditeljske naknade

----------


## kahna

kod mene danas još ništa
a trebam dobiti pola za komplikacije pola za porodiljni

----------


## maja27072007

Kahna kod mene ista situacija....čekam i nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## niky88

ja se nadfam da će danas biti porodiljni ali kao kak to inaće bude tek poslije 12h...   :Razz: 
ma glavno da danas sjede  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## andreja

citam na jednom forumu da je neka cura zvala i porodiljne se upravo uplačuju :Very Happy:

----------


## pepeljuga

> kod mene danas još ništa
> a trebam dobiti pola za komplikacije pola za porodiljni


 kod mene ista stvar, bas me interesira koliko ce to na kraju ispasti

----------


## niky88

zaba još ništa  :Sad:

----------


## adriana_d

u zabi jos nista

----------


## macakoljacica

PBZ uplaćena porodiljna!  :Smile: ))

----------


## šniki

meni u erste sjela porodiljna i ona jednokratna pomoć :Klap:

----------


## jele blond

> meni u erste sjela porodiljna i ona jednokratna pomoć


super! znači sutra bi mogle i komplikacije  :Very Happy:

----------


## jelena.O

zaba stiglo.

----------


## andreja

međimurska banka sjela porodiljna i jednokratna naknada za opremu za bebu :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Cheerilee

> međimurska banka sjela porodiljna i jednokratna naknada za opremu za bebu




Znači sutra bi mogle komplikacije.... :Yes:

----------


## ines31

> Znači sutra bi mogle komplikacije....



Nadam se..... :Smile:

----------


## adriana_d

jos nista u zabi!ima tko kakve informacije??

----------


## adriana_d

sijele komplikacije u trudnoci,jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. u zabi  :Smile:

----------


## L&L

sjele su i u PBZ-u

----------


## Blekonja

a splitska banka???

----------


## Cheerilee

Sjele komplilkacije i u Međimurskoj banci.....

----------


## nina09

sjela i splitska :Very Happy:

----------


## jaja1

pozdrav curke. ja sam od prošlog mjeseca na komplikacijama pa me samo zanima kada od prilike sjedaju novci na račun. hvala unaprijed

----------


## Marsupilami

procitaj si par postova iznad i pogledaj datume kada su postani  :Wink: 
Kod komplikacija se nikada nezna, ali svakako od 20. na dalje.

----------


## jaja1

Thanks.
zbunila me sestra kad mi je davala doznake nekakvom teorijom ako predam do kraja mjeseca onda ovak, a ak početkom idućeg onda onak.
znači oko 20. super!

----------


## bzara

ja sam 8.mj. pola na komplikacijama, a pola na porodiljnom! kako bude u takvim slučajevima, jel sjednu novci kad je porodiljna naknada ili kad su komplikacije?

----------


## Marsupilami

Dio porodiljne kada idu porodiljne, a komplikacije kada idu komplikacije  :Kiss:

----------


## bzara

hvala ti puno, draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## bambus99

molim vas malu pomoc!!!!
kako sam bila ( i jos jesam) nezaposlen dok sam ostala trudna, i nisam primala nikakvu naknadu tokom cile trudnoce, receno mi da cu kad rodim dobivati onaj minimalac od 1600 kn od drzave. e pa sad mi nije jasno, netko mi kaze da trebam skupit potrebnu papirologiju i odnijeti na HZZO 40 dana prije termina, netko da za to nije nikad cuo. bila sam jutros na HZZO  a oni tamo nemaju pojma o cemu ja govorim. dali su mi samo papir na kojem je spisak potrebnih papira sta da donesam kad rodim i kad prijavim bebu. pa vas molim, dali ima itko sa slicnim iskustvima..kud??? sta??? kako????

----------


## kahna

burza?

----------


## bambus99

> burza?


 ako se ovo odnosi na mene, da na burzi sam za nezaposlene i vec me danima vozaju s burze na zdravstveno, niko nista ne zna.....a ja i sve sta sam znala nista vise neznam koliko su me oni zbunili. znam samo d akad rodim da cu primati onu minimalnu naknadu,ali nitko mi sigurno ne zna rec kad sta d apredam, ne zelim okasniti pa da kasnije bude da sam zakasnila predat papire ...pa da na kraju ne primam nista

----------


## mim1104

zna li netko kad ce nas drzava iznenaditi sa novcekima ovaj mjesec?

----------


## Marsupilami

> ako se ovo odnosi na mene, da na burzi sam za nezaposlene i vec me danima vozaju s burze na zdravstveno, niko nista ne zna.....a ja i sve sta sam znala nista vise neznam koliko su me oni zbunili. znam samo d akad rodim da cu primati onu minimalnu naknadu,ali nitko mi sigurno ne zna rec kad sta d apredam, ne zelim okasniti pa da kasnije bude da sam zakasnila predat papire ...pa da na kraju ne primam nista


Ja tek sada ovo vidjela.

Dakle




> Nezaposlene žene u RH pravo na porodiljnu naknadu mogu koristiti ako su državljanke Hrvatske i/ili imaju stalno prebivalište u Hrvatskoj u neprekidnom trajanju od najmanje 3 godine prije podnošenja zahtjeva, evidentirane su i osigurane u HZZO-u, vode se u evidenciji nezaposlenih najmanje godinu prije poroda ili su se, nakon završetka školovanja, na vrijeme u zakonskom roku prijavile na Zavod za zapošljavanje, te ako im radni odnos nije prestao njihovom odlukom.
> Nezaposlenim majkama porodiljni dopust započinje na dan djetetovog rođenja i traje jednako kao i zaposlenim. To je izmjena u odnosu na ranije kad je nezaposlena majka imala pravo na porodiljni dopust samo do šestog mjeseca djetetovog života i za to je vrijeme primala naknadu. Sada također ima pravo do prve navršene godine djeteta, ili do tri ako je riječ, kao i kod zaposlene majke, o trećem ili svakom sljedećem djetetu u obitelji, te ako je rodila blizance, trojčeke ili više djece.
> *Nezaposlene majke kako bi ostvarile svoja prava zahtjev predaju područnom uredu HZZO-a donoseći sa sobom dokumetaciju koja se sastoji od: fotokopije djetetovog rodnog lista ili listova ako se radi o više djece, fotokopiju svoje domovnice, osobne iskaznice, potvrde o prebivalištu, potvrdu Hrvatskog zavoda za zapošljavanje s točno naznačenim vremenom od kada se vode kao nezaposlene, potvrdu tog zavoda o visini mjesečnih primanja ako ih dobivaju kao nezaposlene osobe te fotokopiju odluke o prestanku radnog odnosa.* Na uvid se daju svi originalni dokumenti uz zdravstvenu iskaznicu, pa ih imajte pri ruci. Visina naknade za nezaposlene majke tijekom cijelog trajanja porodifjnog dopusta iznosi 1600 kn.


Znaci, kada rodis nosis navedenu dokumentaciju u podrucni ured HZZO-a i oni ti otvaraju porodiljni s datumom rodjenja djeteta.
Ova potvrda sto se navodi s burze je zapravo uvjerenje i na njoj pise od kada si tocno na burzi i da li primas kakvu naknadu s nje.
Nije komplicirano, samo ova nasa birokracija to prezentira kompliciranim  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## mim1104

bas krasno kad sam ja isla na porodiljni dobila sam samo 6 mjeseci i istice mi 12.10. nema veze konacno su promijenili taj zakon...

----------


## bambus99

hvala ti marsupilami!  :Smile:

----------


## mim1104

u ponedjeljak krece isplata doplatka za djecu nadam se porodiljnoj sutra.....


http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2475

----------


## mim1104

sjela porodiljna u PBZ--u

----------


## macakoljacica

> sjela porodiljna u PBZ--u


Aaaaa pogubila karticu i već se bojala da ću morati do banke provjeravati! :D
Hvala puno na info!  :Smile:

----------


## mim1104

i drugi put...

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Very Happy:

----------


## jele blond

Erste sjeo  :Smile:

----------


## Hady

i u pbz sjelo

----------


## spunky125

zaba isto

----------


## jelena.O

I u zabi bila

----------


## Kejt

to je bila porodiljna ili naknada za komplikacije?

----------


## dorica

:Very Happy:  
nemogu vjierovati da je sijelo prije 18-og 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bundevica

Mene zanima kako sjeda naknada, za tekući ili prošli mjesec, tj. jel sad ide za 8. ili 9. mjesec?

----------


## Mimek

meni komplikacije za 8. mjesec još nisu sjele - rba

----------


## Hady

ovo je bilo za osmi mjesec. meni je danas sjela rodiljna naknada (ono 45 dana prije termina). ne znam da li su i komplikacije.

----------


## bundevica

*Hady*, thx

----------


## ines31

Ima li tko kakve informacije u svezi komplikacija jesu gdje sjeli novčeki?

----------


## jaja1

> Ima li tko kakve informacije u svezi komplikacija jesu gdje sjeli novčeki?


ZABA još ništa  :Sad:

----------


## Vila

> Ima li tko kakve informacije u svezi komplikacija jesu gdje sjeli novčeki?


koliko sam ja uspjela skužiti, jedan dan je poroidiljna naknada, sutradan dječji, prekosutra komplikacije. Danas je pisalo da se isplaćuje dječji doplatak, što bi odgovarlo jer je u petak sjela pordiljna, a sutra valjda komplikacije.

Ne znam da li je ikad bilo da su komplikacije i dječji sjeli isti dan

----------


## Blekonja

splitska još ništa  :Mad:

----------


## Mimek

niti danas ništa !?!? bar za sada ! 

halllllooooo čekamo lovu za kompikacije !!! čuje li nas netko !?!?

----------


## Marsupilami

> čuje li nas netko !?!?


cuju oni cuju, samo ne mare  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina09

kakti su novčiči poslani,vidla na drugom forumu,eeee, a kad če na naše račune :Rolling Eyes: !?!
U pbz sjelo.
Splitska sigurno zadnja ko i uvijek,tj.,sutra :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jaja1

ZABA ništa  :Sad:

----------


## Vila

rba sjelo

----------


## Ginger

erste - sjele komplikacije

----------


## adriana_d

zaba-sjele komplikacije

----------


## Bipsić

:Evil or Very Mad: 


> Splitska sigurno zadnja ko i uvijek,tj.,sutra


i HPB je u toj skupini

----------


## Cheerilee

I Međimurska banka uvjek među zadnjima...... :Rolling Eyes: 

Tješi me to da primam samo još jedne komplikacije,
a onda porodiljna..... :Wink:

----------


## jele blond

Ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## geberita

trebalo bi biti danas tako sam čula

----------


## pale

rba sjelo!

----------


## marinci

pbz jos nista  :Sad:

----------


## kovrčava

jel ima novosti za pbz, inače su uvijek prvi?

----------


## ZO

zaba sjelo

----------


## MalaRiba

Erste sjelo

----------


## Hady

pbz sjeo

----------


## tanja1989

zna li itko kakvo je stanje sa hpb?

----------


## Bipsić

> zna li itko kakvo je stanje sa hpb?


meni su danas sjele komplikacije u hpb...

----------


## Lutonjica

jel se ikom desilo da za komplikacije dobije 1000 kuna više nego što treba? o čemu se radi?

----------


## jaja1

> jel se ikom desilo da za komplikacije dobije 1000 kuna više nego što treba? o čemu se radi?


ja se ne bih žalila previše  :Smile: 

šala. komplikacije su skroz? nije npr da ti dio mjeseca ide u porodiljni?

----------


## Lutonjica

ne, baš komplikacije od 1.9. do 30.9.
inače imam satnicu 30 sati tjedno, je li moguće da su oni računali uobičajenih 40 sati?
ni ja se ne bih žalila, a opet da mi se sjete nakon nekog vremena da im vraćam ne bi baš bilo dobro...

----------


## jaja1

slažem se da bi bilo nezgodno da vraćaš, ali moguće je da su izračunali 40 sati tjedno - barem po iznosu koji ti je viška sjeo. hmmmmm... koga pitati?

----------


## paid

jedno pitanje:ja sam na komplikacijama od 6.9. tako da sam dobila plaću za prvih 6 dana i komp. za ostatak mjeseca.moj prosjek je znatno veći od onih 4257, čak i za ovaj nepuni mjesec, pa sam očekivala da ću i za ovaj nepuni mjesec dobiti taj maksimum, no sjelo mi je samo 3600 i nešto kuna...je li moguće da oni od maksimuma odbijaju ovih 6 dana i potkradaju nas i tako ili je neka greška..???baš sam revoltirana

e da i sjele su mi jučer u splitskoj banci...

----------


## Franny

*paid,* onih 5 dana do 6.9 si trebala dobiti obračunato po normalnoj plaći, a za ostalih 25 dana po onoj koja je za komplikacije max 4250, ali za puni mjesec. dakle umanje ti, tj. obračunaju ti 25 dana po toj manjoj osnovici. to plus tih 5 dana normalo trebalo bi dati iznos tvoje plaće za 9. mjesec.
odi pitaj na HZZO kako su ti obračunali ili se tu obrati na pdfu s pravnim pitanjima.
držim fige da sve riješiš  :Kiss:  drž se i ne sekiraj  :Kiss:

----------


## Franny

> ni ja se ne bih žalila, a opet da mi se sjete nakon nekog vremena da im vraćam ne bi baš bilo dobro...


OT, *Lutonjice* kaj si opet T??  čestiiitaam tiii  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lutonjica

hvala  :Smile: 
ovaj put mi nije trebao FF - uspjelo iz prve LOL

----------


## Franny

bravooo, čestitam tiii još jednom  :Kiss: 
mi se mučimo oko drugoga već više od 2 godine  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

lutonjica , i moje čestitke, sad reci V. da i tebi kupi novu vešmašinu.

----------


## paid

franny,hvala...nije lako biti trudan u Hrvatskoj, moraš se misliti kako ćeš preživiti...
OT stići će tvoja bebica ne odustaj...

----------


## zeljana02

molim malu pomoc...ja sam na komplikacijama od 21.10, do 20. sam bila na go i odmah presla na bolovanje...placu sam dobila i to umanjenu za 2000 kn (sto nisam radila 7 dana :Shock: ), ali nije mi to sad glavno pitanje...

sto mislite da li cu nakandu za tih 7 dana dobiti u 11 mj, ili ce mi to isplatiti sve skupa u 12?...doznake i svi papiri su odneseni na vrijeme...hvala  :Heart:

----------


## tini

Dobiti ćeš naknadu u 11. mj. Ja sam na komplikacijama od 21.9. i u 10.mj sam dobila naknadu za 9. oko 1500kn

----------


## zeljana02

*tini*....hvala ti od  :Heart:  na odgovoru...sretno u T... :Smile:

----------


## HARI

Kada kreće isplata za komplikacije????

----------


## andreja

navodno sutra...

----------


## paid

> navodno sutra...


a odlično,,to znači da je porodiljni sjeo  jer uvijek ide ranije od kompikacija

----------


## kovrčava

jel sjeo kome porodiljni, PBZ možda

----------


## Hady

što ne budu komplikacije poslije rodiljne? A rodiljna još nije sjela

----------


## jele blond

> što ne budu komplikacije poslije rodiljne? A rodiljna još nije sjela


Obično budu. A rodiljne još nisu sjele, bar ne u erste-u-

----------


## macakoljacica

> jel sjeo kome porodiljni, PBZ možda


Nope, pbz još nije.

----------


## mim1104

porodiljni se uplačuje izmedju 18 i 20  a onda tek komplikacije tako da se danas netrebamo nadati nicemu.....

----------


## HARI

> porodiljni se uplačuje izmedju 18 i 20  a onda tek komplikacije tako da se danas netrebamo nadati nicemu.....


 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andreja

pbz navodno sjela porodiljna...

----------


## mim1104

meni jos nije u pbz sam

----------


## mim1104

sjela u pbz-u

----------


## andreja

drage moje imam jedno pitanjce...
malena će mi 3.12.navršiti 5mj pa me zanima kad moram i kako produžiti porodiljni dop. za sljedećih 6mj.

----------


## ZO

zaba sjela rodiljna

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Smile:

----------


## jele blond

i Erste sjelo. Mada mi se čini da mi je sjelo puno manje nego sam očekivala...  :Sad:

----------


## migoh

> drage moje imam jedno pitanjce...
> malena će mi 3.12.navršiti 5mj pa me zanima kad moram i kako produžiti porodiljni dop. za sljedećih 6mj.


odeš na hzzo i samo potpišeš izjavu . Nagdje traže da dođeš sa mužem da i on potpiše ....... meni su dali da odnesem doma , pa da vratim .

----------


## Marsupilami

*andreja* mozes otici i odmah ako zelis, nije prerano  :Wink: 
Produzuje se tamo gdje si predavala papire kada si otvarala porodiljni, samo ispunis zahtjev koji ti oni daju i to je to.

----------


## Ripcord

Sjele komplikacije - u Zabi  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Sjele komplikacije - u Zabi



a Splitska banka????  :Sad:

----------


## zeljana02

ERSTE sjele komplikacije...ovo su  prve i za 7 dana bolovanja je to  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bipsić

HPB ništa od komplikacija...
mi smo na redu valjda u ponedjeljak...

----------


## Mimek

U iščekivanju malo da podignem

----------


## Ripcord

> U iščekivanju malo da podignem


Hehehe, ovi dani kad se odbrojava su mi jako dobro poznati  :Smile:  Nadam se da će komplikacije sjesti do polovice sljedećeg tjedna jer ću morati na uzv (kojeg plaćam), pa da ne moram opet posuđivat lovu... a i da se poklončić za maloga kupi na vrijeme!

----------


## zeljana02

ajmo Jadranka salji pare treba kupit gicu... :Grin:

----------


## kovrčava

> ajmo Jadranka salji pare treba kupit gicu...


  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
I gicu, i poklone, i špeceraj, ajmo vibrati da što prije sjedne~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hady

a naknada će sigurno u ponedjeljak

----------


## mala laia

Meni je sjela oko 13.
Rijeka, Zagrebačka banka...
Jako sam se iznenadila, jer sam naviknula da dolazi nakon 20-og...

----------


## zeljana02

> Meni je sjela oko 13.
> Rijeka, Zagrebačka banka...
> Jako sam se iznenadila, jer sam naviknula da dolazi nakon 20-og...



 :Shock: ...idem brzo provjeriti... :Dancing Fever:

----------


## zeljana02

e sad a trebam pomoc od iskusnih teta...dakle ja sam na komplikacijama od 21.10...u 11. mj sam dobila placu od firme za period do 01.10 - 20.10. a za preostalih 7 dana sam dobila komplikacije i to mi je sve o.k...no, sad provjeravam tekuci i vidim da je sjela placa od firme (jest 5 puta manja nego sto je)????...sad trebam dobiti prve komplikacije pune 4.250,00 a sto je sad ovo od firme?????...mislim nije da se bunim, ali molim ako mi netko moze odgovoriti...hvala... :Heart:

----------


## kovrčava

> e sad a trebam pomoc od iskusnih teta...dakle ja sam na komplikacijama od 21.10...u 11. mj sam dobila placu od firme za period do 01.10 - 20.10. a za preostalih 7 dana sam dobila komplikacije i to mi je sve o.k...no, sad provjeravam tekuci i vidim da je sjela placa od firme (jest 5 puta manja nego sto je)????...sad trebam dobiti prve komplikacije pune 4.250,00 a sto je sad ovo od firme?????...mislim nije da se bunim, ali molim ako mi netko moze odgovoriti...hvala...


Možda je božićnica!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mimek

i meni je tako sjeo nekakav povrat poreza za djecu !?!?!? Nemam pojma šta je ali samo odmah potrošila da se ne predomisle  :Grin:  :Razz:

----------


## casper

> Meni je sjela oko 13.
> Rijeka, Zagrebačka banka...
> Jako sam se iznenadila, jer sam naviknula da dolazi nakon 20-og...



hoćeš reči da su ti sjele komplikacije????
meni nisu  :Sad:

----------


## zeljana02

bozicnica nije jer radim u drzavnoj firmi, pa nam je Jadranka zatvorila pipu  :Grin: 
nadalje, djece jos nemam pa nije povrat poreza za djecu...uglavnom dobila je i kolegica iz firme...sutra ja zovem tetu na blagajni da provjerim...ako je sve o.k.  :Very Happy:  jupi bit ce vise kobasica i slanine  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## adriana_d

ja sam isto negdje 10.12. dobila nekih 1800kn i uopce ne znam sta je to,otisla sam u banku pitati od koga je,kaze ne pise,samo uplata redovnog primanja.ne kuzim sta je to?! zna li netko?!

----------


## zeljana02

poslodavac nam je isplatio povrat poreza ...ja sam danas zvala blagajnu i sve je o.k., ako ste dobile novce nije nikakva greska...meni je objasnila da je to zbog bolovanja,a i mijenjale su se ove godine porezne stope, pa je vjerojatno i razlika u pitanju...uglavnom slobodo potrosite novce...naravno tete koje imaju djecu zbog olaksice dobile su vise... :Klap:  bas lijepi dar za Bozic

----------


## Ripcord

Meni su isto javili iz firme da će mi ovih dana uplatit nešto vezano uz porez, niš nisam skužila jer sam bila u preglasnom kafiću kad me kolegica zvala, ali jedva čekam (iako poznavajući kolegicu, ti 'ovi dani' bi se mogli odužit)

*mala laia* ni meni nije jasno, šta su ti već komplikacije sjele???

----------


## @n@

Nemoguće je da su njoj komplikacije sjele, a nikom drugom nisu. Pa ne isplaćuju oni pojedinačno komplikacije, to sve ide u đuture.

----------


## spunky125

i meni u zabi još jučer

----------


## spunky125

kolika je porodiljna za drugih 6 mj? mislila sam da je 2500, a došlo 2100. 400 kn mi je velika razlika.

----------


## kovrčava

> kolika je porodiljna za drugih 6 mj? mislila sam da je 2500, a došlo 2100. 400 kn mi je velika razlika.


Znači sjela ti je porodiljna naknada, jel u Zagrebu? 
Mislim da porodiljna uvijek ide prije komplikacija, a vjerojatno je broj radnih dana manji i sl. pa ti je sjelo manje, oni imaju svoju politiku obračunavanja.

----------


## casper

porodiljnjna naknada ti je max. 2660,80 kn

i sad mi ovo uopće nije jasno.
pa uvijek sjeda svima odjedamput. 
eventualno 1 dan razlike

meni i jutros još ništa  :Sad: 
niti bilo kakav porez na djecu  :Sad: 
ali zato božičnica da  :Smile: )
željanja02, ja sam ti isto u državnoj firmi

----------


## spunky125

u zgu
nema božićnice

ne kužim obračun, no dobro, nije da mogu nešto napraviti. vidim da ću jedva dočekati povratak na posao.

----------


## kovrčava

ja sam u PBZ-u i uvijek dobivala među prvima, i zvala sam Jukićevu i kažu da ne znaju kada će ići porodiljna naknada!!!!!!

----------


## Tincha

*spunky125* jesi li sigurna da to ipak nije povrat poreza od firme? Pogotovo kaj je manji iznos od uobičajene naknade...

----------


## icyoh

> Meni su isto javili iz firme da će mi ovih dana uplatit nešto vezano uz porez, niš nisam skužila jer sam bila u preglasnom kafiću kad me kolegica zvala, ali jedva čekam (iako poznavajući kolegicu, ti 'ovi dani' bi se mogli odužit)


U zadnjoj plaći u 2010 se "izravnava" porez koji je plaćen. Pa svi koji su bili na porodijskom u toku godine (ili trenutno jesu) dobivaju povrat poreza, ovisno o iznosu pretplaćenog poreza.
Od ove godine to poslodavac radi na kraju godine, inače je svatko za sebe trebao ispunjavati porezne prijave.

E da-vrijedi za one kojii su u firmi zaposleni cijelu godinu.

Znači osoba koja je bila na porodijskom dio 2010, a sada radi, dobije neto iznos plaće uvećan za taj povrat poreza .
A osoba koje je trenutno na porodijskom ne prima plaću od firme nego joj naprosto uplate taj "preplaćeni" dio poreza (znači to nije plaća ni božićnica niti nešto što plaća firma).
Iznos povrata ovisi, meni je bio skoro max (a osobe koje ne očekuju se vrlo ugodno iznenade).


Ajme, kako sam objasnila :lupa glavom o zid:

----------


## spunky125

ajme-super, hahah

----------


## ZO

http://www.profitiraj.hr/racunovodst...lace-u-godini/

----------


## kovrčava

> http://www.profitiraj.hr/racunovodst...lace-u-godini/


Moj muž je na roditeljskom dopustu od svibnja ove godine, bio je naravnoi na minimalcu, porodiljni dobiva 2200kn, zar bi on mogao dobiti nešto povrata poreza?

----------


## marinci

Da i mene to zanima,meni je dijete napunilo 1 godinu sad 6.12 hocu li ja dobit kakav povrat? Placa mi je bila 2600kn :S

----------


## Vila

Ako si radila u 2010 da, ako ne, onda ne.

----------


## marinci

Pocela sam 2.12.2010,hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

Povrat se obračunava onima koji su na godišnjoj razini pretplatili porez.
Naravno, uvjet je da su u 2010 radili (tj plaćali porez).


Marinci ako si počela raditi 2.12. (a osatak godine nisi radila) onda sada nećeš dobiti - barem po mom tumačenju.

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni su isto isplatili povrat poreza u ovoj godini jer sam na bolovanju tj komplikacijama.To je novi zakon donesen od 1.7 ove godine da poslodavac isplacuje povrat poreza osobama koje su bile na bolovanju,al mislim da kad si na porodiljskom nemas pravo na povrat poreza jer ti poslodavac ne uplacuje nego ti uplacuje hzzo jer preko njih dobivas naknadu

----------


## HARI

Ja sam na komplikacijama od 1.9. i naknadu mi ne isplaćuje poslodavac nego hzzo. Znači ja nemamo pravo na povrat poreza? Kako nekima naknadu u vrijeme komplikacija isplaćuje poslodavac a nekima hzzo?

----------


## andreja

ček,ček...
ako sam dobro shvatila,znači da ako sam bila do 05.06.na komplikacijama da i ja imam pravo na taj povrat ili?

----------


## Marsupilami

A kako to poslodavac obracunava i isplacuje sa zadnjom placom u godini kada se placa za 12. mjesec isplacuje tek u sijecnju?
Sto je s porezom za 12. mjesec?

----------


## lastavica1979

Porez za 12 mjesec ces dobit iduce godine ako taj zakon opstane do iduce godine

----------


## lastavica1979

> ček,ček...
> ako sam dobro shvatila,znači da ako sam bila do 05.06.na komplikacijama da i ja imam pravo na taj povrat ili?


 Mislim da ti ne jer zakon je donesen 1.7.2010 pitaj svoju firmu.Ne isplacuju to ni sve firme.Ja radim u drzavnoj i isto sam se iznenadila kad sam vidla mislila sam da su krivo mi lovu uplatili

----------


## icyoh

> Meni su isto isplatili povrat poreza u ovoj godini jer sam na bolovanju tj komplikacijama.To je novi zakon donesen od 1.7 ove godine da poslodavac isplacuje povrat poreza osobama koje su bile na bolovanju,*al mislim da kad si na porodiljskom nemas pravo na povrat poreza* jer ti poslodavac ne uplacuje nego ti uplacuje hzzo jer preko njih dobivas naknadu


Imaš (tj ako si u jednom djelu godine radila - iliti uplaćivala porez).
Dobiješ taj xy iznos koji si preplatila na godišnjoj razini.


Npr ako pogledaš platnu listu - btt I i II su isti, razlikuje se samo porez (a time i ntt).
Iliti ako si na porodijskom u 12mj. - na platnoj listi piše: porez -1000kn, ntt 1000kn (pojednostavljeno napisano).



Firme su uvijek imale opciju izravnavati porez na godišnjoj razini, no od ove godine su to obavezne raditi. Znači preklani (isto sam bila 6mj) na porodijskom sam u 12mj. dobila isti ntt iznos plaće, no sama sam podnijela zahtjev za povratom poreza i povrat sam dobila (doduše tek iduće godine u decembru).
Ove godine sam dobila uvećanu ntt plaću isplaćenu u dec za taj iznos za koji bi lani tražila povrat.


Ako sam se pogubila, ispričavam se, meni zvuči jasno, no ne objasnjavam najbolje.

----------


## Vila

a što je sa olakšicama? Ako firma obračunava i isplaćuje onaj pretplaćeni dio za osobe koje su bile na bolovanju na račun HZZO-a i na porodiljnom, tko obračunava za eventualne olakšice (npr. za prvih 6 mjeseci dopunsko osiguranje, stambene potrebe i slično)?
Da li jedna osoba može 2 puta podnijeti prijavu? Jednom u njeno ime poslodavac, a drugi puta sama osoba?

----------


## icyoh

Da, taj dio podnosiš sama iduće godine.

----------


## Marsupilami

Od ponedjeljka krece isplata DD-a

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2525

----------


## kovrčava

> Od ponedjeljka krece isplata DD-a
> 
> http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2525


 
A kada onda ide porodiljni, prije ili poslije?

----------


## spunky125

zvala školu, to je bio taj famozni porez.

----------


## marinci

Cure,lijepa vijest...porodiljni sjeo u pbz-u

----------


## adriana_d

sjeo i u zabi..i sjelo mi je za opremu

----------


## sammy

RBA još ništa

----------


## HARI

A kada će komplikacije......treba ići u shoping...... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA upravo sjelo  :Wink:

----------


## šniki

U Erste je isto sjeo porodiljni!!!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## svrcolina

> sjeo i u zabi..i sjelo mi je za opremu


i u hypo sjeo...pitanjce koliko si dugo čekala da sjedne za opremu od zahtjeva?

----------


## svrcolina

> A kada će komplikacije......treba ići u shoping......


vjerojatno u ponedeljak, ja isto čekam za pola mjeseca komplikacija

----------


## Vila

> i u hypo sjeo...pitanjce koliko si dugo čekala da sjedne za opremu od zahtjeva?


 meni je isto stiglo zajedno sa porodiljnom. Zahtjev sam predala 3.12

----------


## lukava puščica

evo vidim ovdje da vam je sjela porodiljna naknada. i ja sam danas ugledala na svom računu 1600kn porodiljne naknade i ne mogu se iščudit kao 1. zašto je sjela danas? kad inače sjeda? do sad sam za komplikacije dobivala oko 20.-og u mj, 

a 2. stvar dobivala sam nešto oko 3000kn. i kako sad ovaj iznos, izludit ću do ponedjeljka dok ne odem pitat na hzzo!? netko se sigurno zeznuo, jel tako?
radim neprekinuto više od 12mj, prosjek zadnjih 6 mj je oko 3000 (ne radim puno radno vrijeme). kako sad 1600? jel netko ima ovakvo iskustvo?

----------


## svrcolina

> evo vidim ovdje da vam je sjela porodiljna naknada. i ja sam danas ugledala na svom računu 1600kn porodiljne naknade i ne mogu se iščudit kao 1. zašto je sjela danas? kad inače sjeda? do sad sam za komplikacije dobivala oko 20.-og u mj, 
> 
> a 2. stvar dobivala sam nešto oko 3000kn. i kako sad ovaj iznos, izludit ću do ponedjeljka dok ne odem pitat na hzzo!? netko se sigurno zeznuo, jel tako?
> radim neprekinuto više od 12mj, prosjek zadnjih 6 mj je oko 3000 (ne radim puno radno vrijeme). kako sad 1600? jel netko ima ovakvo iskustvo?


od kada si na porodiljnom? ako si bila još u 11 mj. na komplikacijama, trebalo bi ti sjesti dio za komplikacije vjerojatno u ponedeljak...

----------


## svrcolina

> meni je isto stiglo zajedno sa porodiljnom. Zahtjev sam predala 3.12


o pa to je stvarno brzo, da znam kada se moja malička rodi , taman će nam dobro doći u prvom mjesecu, poslije svih ovih troškova....

pitanjce za zagrebčanke, kako ste brzo dobili naknadu od grada ? i ako koja zna koliko iznosi za drugo dijete?
ako prođe bandićev proračun i ta naknada bi trebala biti manja, ne znam otkada će se to primjeniti?

----------


## Vila

navodno, djeca rođena iz 1.1. dobit će novoutvrđenu naknadu za 1,2,3+ dijete, a do tada po starom.

----------


## Mimek

> pitanjce za zagrebčanke, kako ste brzo dobili naknadu od grada ? i ako koja zna koliko iznosi za drugo dijete?
> ako prođe bandićev proračun i ta naknada bi trebala biti manja, ne znam otkada će se to primjeniti?


još nisam dobila naknadu ali sam dobila rješenje odmah drugi dan čim smo podnijeli zahtjev i u njemu piše prvi obrok u roku 60 dana. Za drugo dijete je sada 7200 u tri godišnja obroka, a po novom Bandićevom je bio prijedlog za drugo dijete 6000 kn, ali ako to prođe. Pošto je to proračun za 2011.g. trebalo bi se primjenjivati tek od 1.1.2011. ali samo ako prođe.

----------


## lukava puščica

> od kada si na porodiljnom? ako si bila još u 11 mj. na komplikacijama, trebalo bi ti sjesti dio za komplikacije vjerojatno u ponedeljak...



hvala ti na odgovoru, nije mi ni palo na pamet!
na komplikacijama sam bila 3 mjeseca a onda sam polovicom 11.mj otvorila rodiljni dopust (jel se tako zove?). dakle ti kazes da sam sad dobila dio za bolovanje, a ovaj tj ce sjesti ovaj drugi dio rodiljne naknade, jesam dobro skontala? vidis, vidis!

----------


## svrcolina

> hvala ti na odgovoru, nije mi ni palo na pamet!
> na komplikacijama sam bila 3 mjeseca a onda sam polovicom 11.mj otvorila rodiljni dopust (jel se tako zove?). dakle ti kazes da sam sad dobila dio za bolovanje, a ovaj tj ce sjesti ovaj drugi dio rodiljne naknade, jesam dobro skontala? vidis, vidis!


ovo je sjeo rodiljni iliti ja ga zovom porodiljni kao nekad a poslije njega sjedaju komplikacije....ja sam isto polovicom 11 otvorila porodiljni i jedva čekam ponedeljak

----------


## svrcolina

> još nisam dobila naknadu ali sam dobila rješenje odmah drugi dan čim smo podnijeli zahtjev i u njemu piše prvi obrok u roku 60 dana. Za drugo dijete je sada 7200 u tri godišnja obroka, a po novom Bandićevom je bio prijedlog za drugo dijete 6000 kn, ali ako to prođe. Pošto je to proračun za 2011.g. trebalo bi se primjenjivati tek od 1.1.2011. ali samo ako prođe.


što nije po novom za drugo dijete 2000 kn? nije mi jasno, ako se dijete rodi u ovoj godini da li se primjenjuje stara naknada ili nova naknada? ili to nema veze sa rođenjem već podnošenjem zahtjeva?

----------


## Ripcord

Za sve zainteresirane: upravo sjele komplikacije u Zabi! (...bar meni)

----------


## mravak

Od 1.11. sam na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći... inače Erste banka... još mi ništa nije sjelo... KADA ĆE?????

----------


## Ripcord

> Od 1.11. sam na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći... inače Erste banka... još mi ništa nije sjelo... KADA ĆE?????


Ako neće sad navečer, vjerojatno onda sutra. Iako ne znam ima li to 'sjedanje love na račun' ikakve veze s prebivalištem, no mislim da ne bi trebalo imati...

----------


## lastavica1979

sad ce vjerojatno sve banke isplacivat komplikacije,ja sam isto u Zabi dobila

----------


## Ares

Upravo sam pogledala - meni su komplikacije u Erste sjele

----------


## svrcolina

> Upravo sam pogledala - meni su komplikacije u Erste sjele


i meni u hypo

----------


## mravak

danas u 14h mi je sjela naknada za komplikacije....  :Yes:

----------


## Mimek

> što nije po novom za drugo dijete 2000 kn? nije mi jasno, ako se dijete rodi u ovoj godini da li se primjenjuje stara naknada ili nova naknada? ili to nema veze sa rođenjem već podnošenjem zahtjeva?


ne znam kako je po novom. Ako se rodi u ovoj godini sigurno se primjenjuje stara naknada. I ako se bilo koji dokument (komplikacije, zahtjev za naknadu i sl.) preda do 5. u mjesecu isplata ide isti mjesec. Zato je Vila dobila isti mjesec, a ja sam svoje predala 8.12. i dobit ću sa slijedećom isplatom odnosno u 1. mjesecu. Zahtjev za naknadu ionako ne možeš podnijeti prije nego prijaviš dijete.
Postoji naknada od HZZO-a, mislim cca 2600 i ona nema veze s brojem djece i ona od grada Zagreba koja ovisi o broju djece. Na stranicama grada Zagreba možeš pronaći i zahtjev i ostale info

----------


## svrcolina

> ne znam kako je po novom. Ako se rodi u ovoj godini sigurno se primjenjuje stara naknada. I ako se bilo koji dokument (komplikacije, zahtjev za naknadu i sl.) preda do 5. u mjesecu isplata ide isti mjesec. Zato je Vila dobila isti mjesec, a ja sam svoje predala 8.12. i dobit ću sa slijedećom isplatom odnosno u 1. mjesecu. Zahtjev za naknadu ionako ne možeš podnijeti prije nego prijaviš dijete.
> Postoji naknada od HZZO-a, mislim cca 2600 i ona nema veze s brojem djece i ona od grada Zagreba koja ovisi o broju djece. Na stranicama grada Zagreba možeš pronaći i zahtjev i ostale info


hvala mimek, baš sam dobila prijedlog novog proračuna koji je usvojen na skupštini...
nova naknada za dr.dijete iznosi 3600 kn i otplaćuje se u 4 obroka tijekom dvije godine, a primjenjuje se od 1.5.
što znači da čim prijavim dijete dobiti ću po starom, a od 1.5. razliku po novom

----------


## Ripcord

> hvala mimek, baš sam dobila prijedlog novog proračuna koji je usvojen na skupštini...
> nova naknada za dr.dijete iznosi 3600 kn i otplaćuje se u 4 obroka tijekom dvije godine, a primjenjuje se od 1.5.
> što znači da čim prijavim dijete dobiti ću po starom, a od 1.5. razliku po novom


Nisu mogli manje zakomplicirat ni da su htjeli...

----------


## svrcolina

> Nisu mogli manje zakomplicirat ni da su htjeli...


 slažem se i što mi je najsmiješnije isplaćuju tih 3600 u dvije godine

----------


## macakoljacica

Meni treba sjesti sada 2/3 rata za prvo dijete (prvi dio mi je sjeo točo 21.12.2009.) i vidim da još nema ničeg na računu :panika:. Ima li tko koristan broj tog ureda, jer na ovaj koji su mi dali se nitko od njih ne javlja već dva sata.

EDIT: da sam ranije postala ranije bi mi se javili... -.-
Ugl još nemaju nikakva saznanja?!? ali bi trebalo biti isplaćeno do kraja mjeseca.

----------


## kovrčava

> Meni treba sjesti sada 2/3 rata za prvo dijete (prvi dio mi je sjeo točo 21.12.2009.) i vidim da još nema ničeg na računu :panika:. Ima li tko koristan broj tog ureda, jer na ovaj koji su mi dali se nitko od njih ne javlja već dva sata.
> 
> EDIT: da sam ranije postala ranije bi mi se javili... -.-
> Ugl još nemaju nikakva saznanja?!? ali bi trebalo biti isplaćeno do kraja mjeseca.


Meni treba od grada sjesti druga rata za drugo dijete, ali isto još ničega nema na računu, a čula sam da kasne s isplatama, prva rata mi je sjela oko 10.12 prošle godine, tak da isto očekujem, ali nisam ziher da bude!

----------


## Mimek

*svrcolina* pa ne kužim to  :Confused:  ako prijaviš i dobiješ rješenje po starom kako ti onda mogu kasnije prebaciti po novom  :Shock: 

ja sam dobila rješenje 7200 u tri godišnje rate. Da li to znači da će i nama mijenjati ?

----------


## enko

Joj i meni nije jasno da ako daju po starom zakonu, i ako se dijete rodi prije 1.5.2011g. ,naravno i dobije
se rješenje,kako mogu onda raditi tu razliku? Ali ne bi me ništa čudilo.Ništa.
Poslala sam mail u Vodnikovu pa ću vidjeti hoće li odgovoriti nešto.

----------


## Vila

i ja. ne može se mijenjati ako imaš rješenje

----------


## svrcolina

Cure , ovo vam je iz odluke o izmjenama i dopunama novčane pomoći za novorođenčad koja bi stupila na snagu 1.5.2011.

,Korisnicima prava na novčanu pomoć kojima je isplaćen veći iznos novčane pomoći od iznosa
određenog člankom 1. ove odluke prestaje pravo na isplatu stupanjem na snagu ove odluke.
Korisnicima prava na novčanu pomoć kojima, do stupanja na snagu ove odluke, nije isplaćen
iznos novčane pomoći do iznosa određenog člankom 1. ove odluke isplatit će se razlika iznosa
novčane pomoći sukladno ovoj odluci.,

----------


## macakoljacica

> Cure , ovo vam je iz odluke o izmjenama i dopunama novčane pomoći za novorođenčad koja bi stupila na snagu 1.5.2011.
> 
> ,Korisnicima prava na novčanu pomoć kojima je isplaćen veći iznos novčane pomoći od iznosa
> određenog člankom 1. ove odluke prestaje pravo na isplatu stupanjem na snagu ove odluke.
> Korisnicima prava na novčanu pomoć kojima, do stupanja na snagu ove odluke, nije isplaćen
> iznos novčane pomoći do iznosa određenog člankom 1. ove odluke isplatit će se razlika iznosa
> novčane pomoći sukladno ovoj odluci.,



Krasno. Dakle s novim zakonom će skresati i one koji su već u staroj proceduri. Mene sada samo zanima hoće li mi onda isplatiti i ovu drugu trećinu za prvo dijete, koje trebam dobiti sada u prosincu, ili sam sa dobivenih 1200kn već otpisana -.-

----------


## svrcolina

> Krasno. Dakle s novim zakonom će skresati i one koji su već u staroj proceduri. Mene sada samo zanima hoće li mi onda isplatiti i ovu drugu trećinu za prvo dijete, koje trebam dobiti sada u prosincu, ili sam sa dobivenih 1200kn već otpisana -.-


ja bih rekla da ćeš dobiti , budući da ova odluka tek stupa 1.5. i otada će se primjenjivati

----------


## zasad skulirana

Pozz cure!
pokusavam skuziti iz silnih postova kako funkcionira sve sa naknadama ali mi ne ide...
Prija mi je rekla da za sve sifre bolovanja osim one vezane za trudnocu dobivas 30% manje od place, a ko za trudnocu puni iznos ...vidim po postovima da to nije istina...
Amo sad provat rekapitulirat pa neka mi netko iskusan pls potvrdi:
Dakle,radim u kontinuitetu vec 2,5g kod istog poslodavca,placa cca 6000kn,kako koji mjesec...
Termin mi je 02.08,dakle 45dn prije mogu poci na "regularni" porodiljni i imala bi punu placu tijekom tih 45dn?
Isto tako i narednih 6mj,a onda padam na 2600kn?
Da li je ikome poslodavac odobrio unaprijed GO? 
Znamo da ga po zakonu mozemo poceti koristiti od 01.07 tekuce godine,a ja bi trazila dio vec u 5om mj....
E,sad sis mi kaze da mogu uzet bolovanje do 40dn a da dobivam punu placu? Zvuci too good to be true....
Vidim po vasim postovima da se nakon takvog neceg ne isplati vracat na posao nego bi to trebalo biti pred onih 45dn regularnog porodiljnog...

----------


## svrcolina

> Pozz cure!
> pokusavam skuziti iz silnih postova kako funkcionira sve sa naknadama ali mi ne ide...
> Prija mi je rekla da za sve sifre bolovanja osim one vezane za trudnocu dobivas 30% manje od place, a ko za trudnocu puni iznos ...vidim po postovima da to nije istina...
> Amo sad provat rekapitulirat pa neka mi netko iskusan pls potvrdi:
> Dakle,radim u kontinuitetu vec 2,5g kod istog poslodavca,placa cca 6000kn,kako koji mjesec...
> Termin mi je 02.08,dakle 45dn prije mogu poci na "regularni" porodiljni i imala bi punu placu tijekom tih 45dn?
> Isto tako i narednih 6mj,a onda padam na 2600kn?
> Da li je ikome poslodavac odobrio unaprijed GO? 
> Znamo da ga po zakonu mozemo poceti koristiti od 01.07 tekuce godine,a ja bi trazila dio vec u 5om mj....
> ...


 - rodiljni dopust iliti porodiljni ide 28 dana prije termina i narednih 6 mjeseci i trebaš dobiti punu plaću...
moja doktorica je meni dala 45 dana prije termina samo zato što sam prije bila na bolovanju tzv. komplikacije i dosta doktora tako tumači odredbu za porodiljni...možeš uvijek pitati dr.opće prakse kad možeš ići na redovni porodiljni
- bolovanje vezano uz trudnoću tzv. komplikacije na teret hzzo  ti iznosi kao puna plaća odnosno zakonski maksimum 425o kn
- redovno bolovanje na teret poslodavca iznosi 70% plaće i po meni je uvijek bolje uzeti to bolovanje ako možeš dobiti od svoje doktorice (meni moja nije baš htjela dati)
- godišnji , koliko ja znam možeš već koristiti od 1.1.2011 a stari godišnji ako ga imaš (iz 2010) moraš iskoristiti najkasnije do 30.6.2011.
- ako ideš na komplikacije preporuka je da prvo iskoristiš godišnji a tek onda otvaraš komplikacije da ti ne bi zeznulo prosjek

----------


## zasad skulirana

hvala svrcolina,jos samo 1 pitanje!  :Smile: 
da li se prosjek gleda zadnjih 6 ili 3 mjeseca?Ako je 6 onda bi mi taj eventualni 1mj na bolovanju/komplikacijama naravno znatno manje utjecao na prosjek nego da se samo 3mj gledaju!

----------


## @n@

Svrcolina, mali ispravak: po 'novome' žena može sama izabrati želi li na rodiljni 45 dana prije termina ili kasnije. Naime, jedno vrijeme je vrijedilo pravilo koje si ti navela, jer je HZZO tražio tako od liječnika, no ukinuli su to. Tako su meni rekli (pitala sam već par puta zbog sebe i svoje situacije) u HZZO-u Jukićeva.

Inače, Zasad skulirana, gleda ti se prosjek plaća koliko ih imaš (min. 2, a max. 6). S time da:
- se ne ubraja ona isplaćena u mjesecu u kojem tražiš mirovanje ili rodiljni;
- moraš ispunjavati uvjet prethodno ostvarenog radnog staža u trajanju od (nisam sigurna sad, ali je) 12 ili 18 mjeseci.

----------


## zasad skulirana

@n@ pa ti samo dobre vijesti donosis... :Smile: 
dakle i mogu bez problema poc 45dn prije i jos mi se ne ubraja u prosjek taj mjesec ako sam na mirovanju!
staza fala Bogu imam i vise nego dovoljno....
nadam se da je ova rekapitulacija na zadnjoj stranici pomogla mnogima,dosta se zakon mijenjo od zacetka teme!

----------


## @n@

Pa pogotovo (sad sam tek skopčala) ako ideš s komplikacija možeš ići 45 dana prije! Iznos isplaćen za komplikacije ti se ne ubraja u prosjek koliko ja znam. Ako sam u krivu neka me netko ispravi.
Ako imaš neprekinutog staža, onda nemaš o čemu brinuti. Primat ćeš naknadu u iznosu prosjeka plaće.

----------


## lastavica1979

Ne znam da li koja od vas zna Što bude s povratom poreza od drzave dali se to moze predavat ono do kraja 2 mjeseca.

----------


## AnneMary

> Ne znam da li koja od vas zna Što bude s povratom poreza od drzave dali se to moze predavat ono do kraja 2 mjeseca.


koliko ja znam povrata poreza više nema, to su ukinili.
ja sam sad u 12 mj. dobila nekakvu isplatu od firm (super iznenađenje) i to je kao nešto šta oni isplaćuju umjesto povrata poreza.
nisam baš skužila a i nije me bilo briga za ništa osim da nije zabuna i da im ne moram vratiti to malo novaca.

----------


## svrcolina

> Svrcolina, mali ispravak: po 'novome' žena može sama izabrati želi li na rodiljni 45 dana prije termina ili kasnije. Naime, jedno vrijeme je vrijedilo pravilo koje si ti navela, jer je HZZO tražio tako od liječnika, no ukinuli su to. Tako su meni rekli (pitala sam već par puta zbog sebe i svoje situacije) u HZZO-u Jukićeva.
> 
> .


ne znam šta misliš po 'novome', a isto tako mislim da hzzo ima jedno tumačenje a dr.drugo tumačenje...ja sam bila na komplikacijama od 15.10. i rekla mi je dr. da mogu koristiti 45 dana jedino pod uvjetom da sam bila na komplikacijama...to sam isto čula i od mojih prijateljica koje su pitale svoje dr., a opet sam čula i kontra mišljenje gdje neke dr. to ne uvjetuju....mislim da je u svakom slučaju provjeriti kod svoje dr. opće prakse...
mene je to prilično iživciralo kako jedni tumače jedno, a drugi drugo ali na kraju sam ipak morala ići na komplikacije pa mi je bilo svejedno....

----------


## svrcolina

> Pa pogotovo (sad sam tek skopčala) ako ideš s komplikacija možeš ići 45 dana prije! Iznos isplaćen za komplikacije ti se ne ubraja u prosjek koliko ja znam. Ako sam u krivu neka me netko ispravi.
> Ako imaš neprekinutog staža, onda nemaš o čemu brinuti. Primat ćeš naknadu u iznosu prosjeka plaće.


*zasad skulirana,* uvjet je da si zaposlena 12 mjeseci i gleda se zadnjih 6 mjeseci....Ako ideš na komplikacije najbolje je da ih otvoriš i više ne zatvaraš, već čekaš rodiljni dopust...Ako prvo otvoriš komplikacije pa ideš raditi , onda ti u prosjek ulazi i plaća od komplikacija, a ako si na komplikacijama i onda dočekaš rodiljni 45 dana prije onda ti komplikacije ne ulaze u prosjek.

----------


## zasad skulirana

mojoj je sestri doktor npr. bez problema odobrio onih 45dana prije...stvarno nepravedno da je to prepusteno na milost i nemilost doktora! jer 28dn ili 45dn nije bas mala razlika!
ako i budem otvarala komplikacije to ce biti tek mjesec pred rodiljni dopust tako da se u tom slucaju ne bi vracala na posao sigurno! a jos imam i dovoljno dana GO za iskoristiti prije toga...
hvala jos jednom na svim informacijama,stvarno interesantno kako se moze razlicito protumacit zakon...

----------


## Vila

Povrat poreza nije ukinut, ukinute su od 1.srpnja 2010. određene porezne olakšice (npr. za zdravstvene usluge, stambene potrebe..) no i dalje imamo pravo na osobni odbitak, povrat pretplaćenog poreza ako smo honorarno radili i slično. Neki poslodavci su dio oko osobnog odbitka "izravnali" na posljednjoj plaći za one zaposlenike koji su tijekom godine bili na bolovanju ili porodiljnom (na teret HZZO-a), a neki poslodavci to nisu učinili. I da nisu, osoba stigne to sama učiniti do zadnjeg dana veljače 2011, kao što će to učiniti i ona osoba kojoj je poslodavac to učinio, ali ima još toga za što je obavezna prijaviti porez ili joj se to isplati (honorarno je radila ili za prvih 6 mjeseci u 2010. ima stambeni kredit, ugovor o podstanarstvu, uređivala je stan, plaćala dopunsko, plaćala preglede, lijekove...)

----------


## migoh

> koliko ja znam povrata poreza više nema, to su ukinili.
> ja sam sad u 12 mj. dobila nekakvu isplatu od firm (super iznenađenje) i to je kao nešto šta oni isplaćuju umjesto povrata poreza.
> nisam baš skužila a i nije me bilo briga za ništa osim da nije zabuna i da im ne moram vratiti to malo novaca.


I ja sam dobila te se ugodno iznenadila  :Smile:  .......nisam radila cijelu godinu zbog porodiljnog,pa je to bio rezultat tih novčića  :Smile:

----------


## ivanche

Ako nemam 12 mjeseci nep. radnog staža, onda mi porodiljna iznosi 1663,00?

----------


## mravak

Gdje mogu naći kolika je naknada za prvo dijete?? ( ne znam kako se to stručno zove, ali znam da ga uplaćuje grad)

Zanima me za Grad Opatiju, tražila sam dva dana po netu i nikako nisam uspjela naći.

----------


## Ripcord

> Gdje mogu naći kolika je naknada za prvo dijete?? ( ne znam kako se to stručno zove, ali znam da ga uplaćuje grad)
> 
> Zanima me za Grad Opatiju, tražila sam dva dana po netu i nikako nisam uspjela naći.


Tu ti je bilo nešto za 2009., pretraži još malo njihove stranice ili ih kontaktiraj: http://www.opatija.hr/Default.aspx?art=3024&sec=564

----------


## mravak

> Tu ti je bilo nešto za 2009., pretraži još malo njihove stranice ili ih kontaktiraj: http://www.opatija.hr/Default.aspx?art=3024&sec=564


Hvala !!!!

----------


## Marsupilami

U srijedu krece isplata djecjeg  :Wink: 

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2585

----------


## mim1104

Znaci sutra ide porodiljni ako bog da

----------


## kovrčava

porodiljni bi mogao i danas sjesti :Smile: )

----------


## Hady

ništa još, ali vjerujem da bi moglo oko podneva

----------


## mim1104

jos je malo prerano poslje 12 trreba poceti provjeravati

----------


## mim1104

pbz sjelo

----------


## andreja

ma supač,znači novčeki budu danas!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## ZO

zaba sjela

----------


## lidać2

erste sjelo...

----------


## tonili

Jel vama ovaj mjesec naknada veća neg prošli? To po onom broju radnih dana u mj.il kaj? Ne kužim se baš

----------


## Marsupilami

> Jel vama ovaj mjesec naknada veća neg prošli? To po onom broju radnih dana u mj.il kaj? Ne kužim se baš


Prosinac i ozujak u 2010. godini su imali po 184 radna sata.
Ostali su imali manje  :Wink:

----------


## Marsupilami

ovdje imate i za 2011. godinu

SATI  RADA U 2011.g

----------


## tonili

Tnx! Sve u svemu - ugodno se iznenadih!

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA upravo sjelo  :Wink:

----------


## AnneMary

meni još nije na zabi!

----------


## adriana_d

sjele u zabi

----------


## AnneMary

> sjele u zabi



ima tko ideju zašto meni još nije sjelo u zabi?

----------


## Hady

zato što je ovo danas porodiljna, a ti si na komplikacijama, jel tako? tebi će sutra.

----------


## AnneMary

> zato što je ovo danas porodiljna, a ti si na komplikacijama, jel tako? tebi će sutra.


dakle u tome je fora!
hvala Hady, ja već mislila da su me zaboravili.
inače mislil sam d ato istovremeno sjeda pa mi to nije ni palo na pamet.

----------


## enya22

Zna netko kaj je s komplikacijama?  :Unsure:

----------


## mravak

I mene zanima... prošli mjesec sam ih dobila 21. a ovaj mjesec ne stižu????? Znači nisam jedina??? Erste bank

----------


## zeljana02

> I mene zanima... prošli mjesec sam ih dobila 21. a ovaj mjesec ne stižu????? Znači nisam jedina??? Erste bank



meni su sjele komplikacije u ERSTE  19.01.

----------


## mravak

Baš zanimljivo... u pon. idem u banku pa ću vidjet gdje je zapelo...

----------


## katarinam

I meni su sjele u zagrebačkoj al neznam točno koji dan.

----------


## kekis

> Zna netko kaj je s komplikacijama?


 Zaba je sjela, danas

----------


## enya22

HPB jos uvijek nista... :Sad:  :Mad:

----------


## AnneMary

meni zaba sjela u srijedu popodne poslije 15 sati.

----------


## enya22

Zvala HZZO, jer mi jos nista nije uplaceno, pa kazu da su naknade za komplikacije isle tek u petak... sad mi nije jasno kako su nekima sjele vec u srijedu...  :Confused:

----------


## @n@

Zato što nisu sjele komplikacije u srijedu, nego rodiljna naknada. Razlikujte pojmove.

----------


## enya22

*@n@* AnneMary je napisala da su joj sjele komplikacije (i osim toga, znam da jos nije na porodiljnom), cula sam od jos nekih da su dobili komplikacije, a ja jako dobro razlikujem pojmove "rodiljni" i "komplikacije".

----------


## @n@

Pa nismo li već konstatirali da je nemoguće da su sjele u srijedu? Ja pouzdano znam iz HZZO-a da su isplaćivane u petak.

----------


## enya22

Odlicno, onda ih ocekujem danas na racunu, pa opet zovem HZZO ako nekaj zasteka...

----------


## mravak

Luda sam, još mi nisu sjele komplikacije u Erste banci.....

----------


## enya22

Sad sam opet zvala HZZO - navodno su tek jucer popodne isle komplikacije...  :Mad:

----------


## Ares

Mislim da su meni točno 20.-tog sjele komplikacije u Erste.

----------


## AnneMary

ma ljudi meni sjele komplikacije 19.01 . 
upravo pogledala na zabi da ne bih lagala.
očito nisu sve odjednom uplatili!

----------


## Ripcord

Isto su mi komplikacije sjele 19. popodne.

----------


## enya22

Evo meni napokon danas sjele komplikacije. Ocito nisu sve odjednom uplatili...  :Mad:

----------


## katarinam

eto super, a kad si predala doznake? ja sam ih predala prije 25.12. pa je možda to utjecalo da je jedan dio bio uplaćen prije a drugi kasnije?

----------


## enya22

Doznake sam predala 22.12.

----------


## katarinam

onda neznam u čemu je bio problem?

----------


## mravak

Moj problem je riješen, doznake su mi kasno predane te ću idući mjesec dobiti obje naknade....

----------


## oljski

Drage trudnice iz Zg,

imam par pitanja u vezi komplikacija u trudnoći i naknade:
ginekolog mi je jučer (7.2.2011.) dao potvrdu o privremenoj nesposobnosti za rad od 90 dana zbog povračanja u trudnoći (šifra 021). Da li ja na temelju toga moram skupiti svu papirologiju za hzzo i koju? i do kojeg u mjesecu im moram to sve odnjeti?
Inače sam 3,5 mjeseci trudna (termin je 4.8.), planiram na rodiljni dopust 45 dana prije termina i biti poslije s bebom punih godinu dana, nemam dovoljno staža (ovaj mjesec mi je peti u novoj firmi) i prijavljena sam na minimalac.
i što nakon što prođe ovih 90 dana? Ide li mi za to vrijeme staž, jer sam mislila nakon napunjenih 6 mjeseci iskoristiti i godišnji (dakle nakon ožujka imam napunjenih 6 mjeseci staža kod trenutnog poslodavca).
Mogu li ovih 90 dana biti na teret poslodavca što se tiče plače ili moram na HZZO koji će mi propisati onih 800 kn naknade (jer nemam dosta staroga staža)?
Pomagajte, jer sam izgubljena u silnoj količini informacija na internetu.

----------


## oljski

Drage trudnice iz ZG,

trudna sam 3,5 mjeseci (termin 4.8.)
ginekolog mi je jučer dao bolovanje od 90 dana radi prekomjernog povračanja (šira 021). Da li ja sada moram početi skupljati papire za HZZO (koje i do kada ih moram dostaviti HZZO-u) ili mogu biti na plači kod poslodavca?
Inače, nemam dovoljno staža (trenutno sam u petom mjesecu staža kod ovog poslodavca, a prije toga imam 9 mj pauze u stažu, uglavnom nemam niti 12 mj kontinuiranog niti 18 mj staža s prekidima) i prijavljena sam na minimalac. To znači da ću od HZZO dobivati onih 800 kn?
Ide li mi staž dok sam na bolovanju, jer bih iskoristila godišnji kada napunim 6 mj staža da mi ne propadne, a 45 dana prije termina bih išla na porodiljni dopust.

pomagajte

----------


## srecica

oljski predlažem da postavis pitanje i na Pravnom pdfu.

----------


## lastavica1979

Poslodavac s tobom vise nema nista on ti do bolovanja isplati placu,a poslije si na placi hzzo.Za hzzo ti treba prosijek place zadnjih 6 mjeseci kopija osobne i kopija tekuceg racuna. Ovo s godisnjim ne znam kak ide,al mislim da ne mozes prekidat bolovanje pa koristit godisnji pa opet ic na bolovanje to nisam sigurna jer ja radimk u drzavnoj firmi i kod nas je sve po propisima i pravilila,a ti se mozda mozes s poslodavcem dogovorit.

----------


## Ares

> Za hzzo ti treba prosijek place zadnjih 6 mjeseci kopija osobne i kopija tekuceg racuna.


meni su tražili i kopiju zdravstvene iskaznice

----------


## oljski

ali ja nemam čak niti prosjek 6 zadnjih plača (do sada su mi isplatili 4, a moram na bolovanje). Kako će mi onda izračunati naknadu. Nadam se da ne može bitijoš manja od onih 800 kn???

----------


## lastavica1979

Je Ares sad sam gledala na onaj obrazac kaj svaki mjesec ispunjavam uz doznake pise i kopija zdravstvene iskaznice. Ha ha ha senilna sam vec

----------


## @n@

Oljski, ne trebaš niti imati 6 isplaćenih plaća. Oni ti prosjek mogu izračunati i iz dvije (odnosno tri isplaćene, jer treću dobivaš u mjesecu otvaranja komplikacija i nju ne računaju).

Što se tiče 6 mjeseci staža u firmi, ako radiš u pvt firmi provjeri sa šefovima da li je 6 mjeseci staža ili 6 mjeseci rada. U mojoj firmi ćeš teško na godišnji dok nemaš 6 mjeseci ODRAĐENO.

----------


## oljski

a moram li ići baš na onaj hzzo kojem pripadam po mjestu stanovanja (u mom slučaju Klovićeva, jer sam na Savici) ili mogu ići u onaj koji mi je bliži npr. Jukićeva)?

----------


## andreja

čitam na drugim forumima da su cure zvale MIF i da su danas uplačene porodiljne naknade! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ripcord

Meni treba sjest prva naknada, pa čekam i čekam, jer sam priložila i neki izvadak od autorskih ugovora, i iako sumnjam da su mi to uvažili isto, čovjek se nada dok je živ  :Smile:

----------


## spunky125

zaba još ništa, a stjerali me u minus

----------


## andreja

pbz sjelo...

----------


## jele blond

:Very Happy: bome i erste  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brokvica

Sjelo i u Zabi  :Very Happy:

----------


## bambus99

sjelo i u splitskoj banci!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## Ripcord

Sjelo u Zabi - jel moguće da je sjelo više nego što sam očekivala, tj. da su se zeznuli??? Moram sjest i računat sad detaljno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## katarinam

super da je sjelo, a ja se nadala da će tek u subotu.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Znači može se trošit  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ripcord

> Sjelo u Zabi - jel moguće da je sjelo više nego što sam očekivala, tj. da su se zeznuli??? Moram sjest i računat sad detaljno


Nisu se zeznuli - bogme su uvažili autorske ugovore  :Very Happy:

----------


## svrcolina

i meni je sjelo i imam upitnike iznad glave, znači na porodiljnom sam i treba mi sjesti plaća...prošli mjesec mi je sjelo 300 kn više od plaće a ovaj put 600 kn manje od plaće...nije mi jasno jer je ono bio mjesec prosinac, a ovo siječanj znači isti broj dana u mjesecu...
ima li tko kakvu ideju prije nego se idem žaliti???

----------


## sammy

RBA sjelo    :Very Happy:

----------


## Marsupilami

> i meni je sjelo i imam upitnike iznad glave, znači na porodiljnom sam i treba mi sjesti plaća...prošli mjesec mi je sjelo 300 kn više od plaće a ovaj put 600 kn manje od plaće...nije mi jasno jer je ono bio mjesec prosinac, a ovo siječanj znači isti broj dana u mjesecu...
> ima li tko kakvu ideju prije nego se idem žaliti???


Isti broj dana u mjesecu ne znaci i isti broj RADNIH dana pa tako i radnih sati, vikendi i blagdani ne ulaze u obracun naknade.
Ako je u kojem mjesecu bilo manje radnih dana onda je i naknada za taj mjesec manja.

----------


## Marsupilami

*PREGLED SATI RADA PO MJESECIMA U 2011. GODINI
za 40-satni radni tjedan - 5 dana u tjednu po 8 sati* 

Siječanj* 168*
Veljača*  160
*Ožujak*  184* 
Travanj* 176*
Svibanj* 168* 
     Lipanj   *176* 
Srpanj*  176* 
Kolovoz *176* 
Rujan    *176* 
Listopad *168* 
Studeni  *176* 
Prosinac *184

*IZVOR

----------


## zeljana02

sjele komplikacije u erste  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Sing:

----------


## Ares

> sjele komplikacije u erste


 i meni  :Very Happy:

----------


## migoh

> sjele komplikacije u erste


Ma da? .........odoh onda kasnije vidjeti jel i u Zabi  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

> Sjelo i u Zabi


meni nije! sad sam bila na bankomatu!

----------


## bucka

> a moram li ići baš na onaj hzzo kojem pripadam po mjestu stanovanja (u mom slučaju Klovićeva, jer sam na Savici) ili mogu ići u onaj koji mi je bliži npr. Jukićeva)?


moraš po mjestu stanovanja!
ja došla u Jukićevu, pa me poslali u Klovićevu.

----------


## @n@

Cure, kad sjeda naknada za SRV?

----------


## Ordep

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: i meni sjele u erste

----------


## svrcolina

> Isti broj dana u mjesecu ne znaci i isti broj RADNIH dana pa tako i radnih sati, vikendi i blagdani ne ulaze u obracun naknade.
> Ako je u kojem mjesecu bilo manje radnih dana onda je i naknada za taj mjesec manja.


ajme strašno, to nisam znala...vraga je to isto kao plaća, poslodavac ti plaća i vikende i blagdane a države ne...koji prevaranti :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zasad skulirana

....ja jucer otisla u kadrovsku pitat koliko imam dana GO-a za 2011 da znam uzeti prije odlaska na porodiljni 17.06 da bi mi rekla zena da ja nemam pravo na GO od 2011 dok ne napunim 6mj rada u tekucoj godini odnosno da mogu uzeti sada po 2dn za svaki odradjeni mjesec..(jer imam 26dn ukupno). Stalno sam zaposlena od 2008,dakle nije da sam novi zaposlenik!
A kako prikladno,ako mi ga sada ne odobri gubim ga kad se vratim s porodiljnog u 8mom mjesecu 2012 jer ga nisam iskoristila do 6og mjeseca 2012!!!! Dakle, prisiljena sam izgubit dio (vise od pola) godisnjeg iz 2011???
Citam zakon o radu i nigdje nemogu naci ogranicenja o koristenju GO-a za stalno zaposlene,samo vidim da uvjetuju tih min. 6mj rada za nove zaposlenike...
Mislim sad napismeno napisat molbu da mi odobri svih 26dn dok ne odem 17.06 na porodiljni te ukoliko mi je molba odbijena da mi se navede po kojem zakonu i clanku i stavci zakona o radu,jeli tako???!!!!
Ajme sto me snervala.... i jos se uvrijedila sto joj ne vjerujem,ko da ona govori neprovjerene informacije...

----------


## jurisnik

> Isti broj dana u mjesecu ne znaci i isti broj RADNIH dana pa tako i radnih sati, vikendi i blagdani ne ulaze u obracun naknade.
> Ako je u kojem mjesecu bilo manje radnih dana onda je i naknada za taj mjesec manja.


Ne ulaze vikendi. Blagdani i praznici koji padaju od ponedjeljka do petka se računaju.

----------


## baps

> Ne ulaze vikendi. Blagdani i praznici koji padaju od ponedjeljka do petka se računaju.


Netočno... Npr. Uskrsni ponedjeljak jest blagdan (nije radni dan) i ne zbraja se. 
Marsupilami je jasno odgovorila.

----------


## kovrčava

> ....ja jucer otisla u kadrovsku pitat koliko imam dana GO-a za 2011 da znam uzeti prije odlaska na porodiljni 17.06 da bi mi rekla zena da ja nemam pravo na GO od 2011 dok ne napunim 6mj rada u tekucoj godini odnosno da mogu uzeti sada po 2dn za svaki odradjeni mjesec..(jer imam 26dn ukupno). Stalno sam zaposlena od 2008,dakle nije da sam novi zaposlenik!
> A kako prikladno,ako mi ga sada ne odobri gubim ga kad se vratim s porodiljnog u 8mom mjesecu 2012 jer ga nisam iskoristila do 6og mjeseca 2012!!!! Dakle, prisiljena sam izgubit dio (vise od pola) godisnjeg iz 2011???
> Citam zakon o radu i nigdje nemogu naci ogranicenja o koristenju GO-a za stalno zaposlene,samo vidim da uvjetuju tih min. 6mj rada za nove zaposlenike...
> Mislim sad napismeno napisat molbu da mi odobri svih 26dn dok ne odem 17.06 na porodiljni te ukoliko mi je molba odbijena da mi se navede po kojem zakonu i clanku i stavci zakona o radu,jeli tako???!!!!
> Ajme sto me snervala.... i jos se uvrijedila sto joj ne vjerujem,ko da ona govori neprovjerene informacije...


 
Ne možeš  koristiti GO novi , za 2011. god. prije 30.06.2011, a prenijeti ga možeš u slijedeću god, ali ga moraš iskoristiti do 30.06 2012, ali ti ćeš tada biti na porodiljnom, a zašto ne otvoriš porodiljni kasnije, pa prvo iskoristi GO krajem 6 mj, nek ti malo progledaju kroz prste, pa zatim otvori porodiljni, jer će ti po svemu sudeći propasti!

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Ne možeš  koristiti GO novi , za 2011. god. prije 30.06.2011, !


odakle ti ova informacija,pregledala sam cijeli zakon o radu,to se uvjetuje samo novim zaposlenicima,da se izrazim strucno kao u zakonu o radu: za one koji su stupili u radni odnos u tekucoj kalendarskoj godini...
a ja sam stalno zaposlena od 2008!

----------


## zasad skulirana

evo dobila sam odgovor od kadrovske,nije zena imala obraza meni direkt reci nego sindikalnom povjereniku da mi nemoze dati godisnji radi obima posla...dakle,nema zakonske prepreke jer bi mi u protivnom naravno nabacila neki clanak o radu....

ali,ona nije ta koja zna nas obim posla,tako da sad idem sefa pitati da mi odobri godisnji te sa potpisanim formularom joj doci dolje...to sam trebala odmah,ali eto,ides prvo pitat pa si zakompliciras zivot...sefu je zena trudna koliko i ja pa je senzibilan na te teme za razliku od te koze!

----------


## Bipsić

> Ne možeš koristiti GO novi , za 2011. god. prije 30.06.2011, a prenijeti ga možeš u slijedeću god, ali ga moraš iskoristiti do 30.06 2012


koliko ja znam, možeš novi GO koristiti i prije 30.06. tekuće godine.

----------


## zeljana02

ja sam novi GO uvijek koristila poslije nove godine (2.1.) i nikada nije bilo problema, tako da ne stoji da se mora cekati do 30.6....

----------


## kovrčava

> odakle ti ova informacija,pregledala sam cijeli zakon o radu,to se uvjetuje samo novim zaposlenicima,da se izrazim strucno kao u zakonu o radu: za one koji su stupili u radni odnos u tekucoj kalendarskoj godini...
> a ja sam stalno zaposlena od 2008!


 Ja isto pitala svoju pravnicu,i ona tako rekla, izgleda da ni ona nema pojma: )

----------


## jurisnik

> Netočno... Npr. Uskrsni ponedjeljak jest blagdan (nije radni dan) i ne zbraja se. 
> Marsupilami je jasno odgovorila.


Ja sam sebi računala (da provjerim je li mi točno uplaćeno) i svaki put mi je ispalo da ne ulaze samo vikendi. 
I to i s prvim i s drugim djetetom.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Ja isto pitala svoju pravnicu,i ona tako rekla, izgleda da ni ona nema pojma: )


ma danas za sve trebas dobit drugo misljenje,ici se savjetovat sa drugim pravnikom ili sindikatom...
neznam sto je gore,sto ova moja u kadrovskoj ne pozna zakon (pa je tako zakinula pitaj Boga koliko ljudi do sad ako se nisu bunili) ili da mi namjerno osporava GO! kod mene je kombinacija oboje izgleda,cim mi nije obraza imala ista vise direkt reci ....
ajme gusta kad sam joj donjela danas potpisane fomulare od mog sefa odjela...

----------


## S2000

Tako je, treba se boriti za sebe.
Bolje da sada iskoristis GO nego da kasnije prekidas porodiljni ( jer se onda radi novi obracun i smanjuje se naknada kad se vratis na ostatak porodiljnog ako je prekid trajao manje od 3 mj).
Ja nisam imala kad iskoristit godisnji jer sam morala na komplikacije- pa moram prekidat porodiljni da ga iskoristim do 30.6.- al opet mi znaci mjesec vise s djetetom  :Smile:

----------


## nana_banana

> Ne možeš  koristiti GO novi , za 2011. god. prije 30.06.2011.


Ova informacija nije točna. Ja sam u siječnju koristila novi GO za 2011., bez ikakvih problema i to su mi čak rekli i preporučili u kadrovskoj. Trebala sam samo napisati zamolbu koju su mi potpisali šef i njemu nadređeni i to je bilo to.

----------


## ksena28

prema članu 69. Zakona o radu:

Ako je za stjecanje određenih prava iz  radnog odnosa ili u svezi s radnim odnosom važno prethodno trajanje  radnog odnosa, razdoblja RODILJNOG, roditeljskog, posvojiteljskog  dopusta, rada s polovicom punog radnog vremena, rada u skraćenom radnom  vremenu zbog pojačane njege djeteta, dopusta trudnice ili majke koja  doji dijete, te dopusta ili rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu radi skrbi i  njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju, smatrat će se RADOM U PUNOM  RADNOM VREMENU.


Znači, korištenje rodiljnog dopusta  smatra se radom u punom radnom vremenu te na osnovi toga imaš pravo na  puni godišnji odmor.

----------


## mim1104

21.03 krece isplata doplatka za djecu a kad ce rodiljna pitaj dragog Boga....

----------


## Ripcord

A ja ko kreten od prekjučer već stalno čekiram račun  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lastavica1979

i ja čekam komplikacije ha ha znači nista ovaj tjedan.

----------


## Marsupilami

Naknade u pravilu uvijek sjedaju prije djecjeg tako da ako danas ne bude nista, sutra ce biti sigurno  :Wink:

----------


## Ripcord

> Naknade u pravilu uvijek sjedaju prije djecjeg tako da ako danas ne bude nista, sutra ce biti sigurno


Riječi ti se pozlatile  :Love:

----------


## andreja

danas kreću porodiljne...
provjereno!

----------


## bambus99

do sad se jos nista nije uplatilo  :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes: ....

----------


## andreja

čitam na drugom forumu da je OTP banka sjelo...
a cure su zvale MIF i rekli da danas kreće isplata

----------


## svrcolina

> čitam na drugom forumu da je OTP banka sjelo...
> a cure su zvale MIF i rekli da danas kreće isplata


u hypo sjelo

----------


## Marsupilami

> Riječi ti se pozlatile



Evo, optimizam se isplatio.

U RBA sjelo  :Kiss:

----------


## bambus99

sjelo i u splitskoj banci!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## Ripcord

Yeeeeee, sjelo i u Zabi!!!

Al nije sjela i jednokratna pomoć, a rekli su mi da će sjest skupa s porodiljnom (prijavila početkom mjeseca), hmmmm....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mim1104

sjelo u PBZ-u

----------


## priscila

Sutra valjda sjedaju komplikacije  :Klap:

----------


## zadarmamica

komplikacije i ja cekam.(zadnje komplikacije) .  :Smile: 
prošli mjesec sjelo na splitsku 17., a zanima me jel bitno kad predam???dva tri dana prije ili tocno do 25. svaki mjesec??dali to ima kakvu ulogu oce mi doci oko 17. ili kasnije.?

----------


## Ripcord

*zadarmamica* ja sam obično predavala u posljednji tren, a tu koliko sam skužila na forumu uvijek sam dobila među prvima (par puta je išlo kao u dvije rate naplata, nije svima sjelo istodobno)

Nego, žene, koliko sam ja shvatila većina je ovdje dobila jednokratnu pomoć odmah nakon što je predala papire (isto kao i doznake, što se tiče datume), pri prvoj sljedećoj uplati, je li tako? Mene sad muči zašto mi to nisu uplatili...

----------


## big milky mum

ja sam predala prošli put poslje prvoga i sjelo mi 19. ko i obično, tak da mislim da baš i nema veze

----------


## migoh

> *zadarmamica* ja sam obično predavala u posljednji tren, a tu koliko sam skužila na forumu uvijek sam dobila među prvima (par puta je išlo kao u dvije rate naplata, nije svima sjelo istodobno)
> 
> Nego, žene, koliko sam ja shvatila većina je ovdje dobila jednokratnu pomoć odmah nakon što je predala papire (isto kao i doznake, što se tiče datume), pri prvoj sljedećoj uplati, je li tako? Mene sad muči zašto mi to nisu uplatili...


Koliko mene sjećanje služi,mislim da nisam dobila tu pomoć sa porodiljnim,nego odvojeno.Mislim da to isplaćuju u roku mjesec dana , a i to je drugačiji ''obračun''.Vjerojatno će ti sjesti do kraja mjeseca  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> danas kreću porodiljne...
> provjereno!


da????  :Shock:

----------


## šniki

Sjela porodiljna u ERSTE!! :Very Happy:

----------


## r_i_t_a

*šniki*  jeli sjelo danas ili jučer u erste

----------


## šniki

Jučer, al ja tek danas skužila!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kasno palim!

----------


## migoh

Jel su danas komplikacije?...ja im se nadam.

----------


## r_i_t_a

jesu danas su komplikacije

a curama sa zaštičenim računima.
kada njima stižu komplikacije i porodiljna

----------


## AnneMary

sjele komplikaciju u zabi!

----------


## Ordep

u erste sjele komplikacije oko 13h :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## katarinam

> sjele komplikaciju u zabi!


super  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zadarmamica

u splitskoj sjele komplikacije ali kasni mi njihova por od banke.pa sam skužila na bankomatu,u raspoloživom stanju-vidi se da je uplaceno.

----------


## priscila

Jučer su sjele komplikacije i u rba!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lastavica1979

Danas muz iso vidjet na net sjele komplikacije u Zabi hi hi hi sad sam sretna idemo u Citi centar

----------


## r_i_t_a

imam pitanje
koga se može kontaktirati i na koji broj u HZZO-u.naime naknada mi je trebala biti isplačena na zaštičeni račun ali još nije.
prvi put mi je tako trebalo biti uplačeno pa neznam gdje je zapelo.koga da pitam.

----------


## @n@

To trebaš pitati u svojoj banci, je li išta sjelo na nezaštićeni račun. HZZO ti ne smije davati info o tome na koji broj rn su uplatili, bez tvoje pisane i potpisane molbe/zahtjeva za tom informacijom.

----------


## r_i_t_a

na banci sam pitala i nije ništa sjelo..na hzzo su rekli da uplate znaju biti u dva djela,da čekam kraj mjeseca.
uglavnom vrtim se u krug.neznam koga da nazovem da mi vide gdje je problem

----------


## ardnas

> imam pitanje
> koga se može kontaktirati i na koji broj u HZZO-u.naime naknada mi je trebala biti isplačena na zaštičeni račun ali još nije.
> prvi put mi je tako trebalo biti uplačeno pa neznam gdje je zapelo.koga da pitam.


U banci pitaj, a možda i u Fini jer oni ipak imaju sve podatke.

----------


## mim1104

kad bu ovaj mjsec sjelo?mislim na rodiljnu...

----------


## zadarmamica

ako sam 45dana prije termina poroda zatvorila bolovanje-komplikacije(donjela zadnje doznake) i otvorila porodiljni, dali dobivam sad za koji dan i komplikacije(pa makar umanjeno) i porodiljni na racun????
25.02. sam predala doznake- te kao zadnje cijele(receno mi da do svakog 25. u mjesecu moram predat), pa nakon toga došla 11.03. zatvoriti bolovanje(donjela doznake) i otvorit porodiljni (45 dana prije termina).
pa me zanima oce mi biti isplaceno za tih par dana razlike komplikacije zajedno sa porodiljnim??

----------


## lastavica1979

To i mene zanima zadarmamica.Meni bolovanje trajalo do 21.3 onda mi nastupa porodiljski. Ne znam sad koliko cu love dobit jer nekak sam se na ovo do sad naucila

----------


## mim1104

trebalo bi vam biti isplaceno pa makar i jedan dan ...

----------


## zadarmamica

a kojeg u mjesecu sjeda porodiljni??? komplikacije su mi bile od 17. do 23. baš se veselim.a i spasilo bi me. heheh

----------


## mim1104

oko16 uglavnom

----------


## migoh

ali pošto je danas 16.-ti (subota) , čisto sumnjam.Sigurno će u pon. ...............joooj,to je tako dalekoooo

----------


## zadarmamica

jel netko zna, jel bila u splitskoj uplata komplikacije i porodiljni???

----------


## mim1104

u pbz- u jos nista a koliko znam oni su uvijek medju  prvima

----------


## HARI

I ja čekam, ali još ništa u Erste....

----------


## mim1104

sjelo u pbz u

----------


## nina09

> jel netko zna, jel bila u splitskoj uplata komplikacije i porodiljni???


još ništa,upravo pogledala :Mad:

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Wink:

----------


## nina09

sjelo u splitskoj :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, odma mi je ulipšan dan  :Smile:

----------


## iva1

da li na rodiljnu naknadu imaju pravo redovni studenti, oni koji ne zamrzavaju prava radi djeteta?

----------


## zadarmamica

mislim da imaš pravo na minimalac.

----------


## priscila

joj, joj, možda će sutra sjesti komplikacije...

Da bar  :Cekam:

----------


## lastavica1979

sjelo porodiljski i u zabi

----------


## mali princ

Ja se isto nadam za komplikacije....do sada su mi uvijek sjele 19.

----------


## suzeee

meni su pršli mjesec sjele 18. komplikacije.....a danas još ništ.. :Sad:

----------


## malo janje

u PBZ komplikacije jos nisu sjele sad gledala

----------


## mali princ

Ni u zabi još ništa!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zeljana02

erste jos nista od komplikacija... :Raspa:  :Cekam:

----------


## mravak

> erste jos nista od komplikacija...



joj, i ja ih čekam :Cekam:  :Raspa:

----------


## Ordep

upravo sjele komplikacije u erste cure moje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mali princ

i u Zabi!!!

----------


## malo janje

u pbz sjelo

----------


## priscila

jupi, jupi, sjele komplikacije i u rba  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ares

> upravo sjele komplikacije u erste cure moje


i meni  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

Joj, meni u erste još nisu  :Sad: ....... nadam se sutra .......

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni sjele komplikacije u zabi,ajme ovaj mjesec sam dobila 4800 nemogu vjerovat ko da sam na lutriji dobila. Svidja mi se ovaj porodiljski,a znam da cu drugih 6 mjeseci kukat hi hi,nek me bar sad euforija drzi

----------


## suzeee

sjelo i meni u erste...yaaay

----------


## mala laia

Je li zna netko kojeg u mjesecu sjeda ona novčana naknada za bolovanje dulje od 3 mjeseca??
Sjele su mi komplikacije, ali naknada nije iako su mi prošli mjesec rekli da će sjesti u ovom mjesecu...

----------


## Ares

> Je li zna netko kojeg u mjesecu sjeda ona novčana naknada za bolovanje dulje od 3 mjeseca??
> Sjele su mi komplikacije, ali naknada nije iako su mi prošli mjesec rekli da će sjesti u ovom mjesecu...


Ako misliš na onu naknadu koju ti isplaćuje poslodavac, to ovisi o njemu, neki odmah isplaćuju, a neki rade probleme, kao npr. meni, jer kao komplikacije po njima nisu bolest, iako se pojam "bolest" nigdje ne spominje nego bolovanje, no dobro, prešla sam na pismeno dopisivanje jer me usmeno tumačenje pojmova bolest i bolovanje s njihove strane uopće ne zanima...

----------


## Vila

da li se ikome dogodilo da im je porodiljna naknada prikazana kroz dvije uplate? U isti dan (18.4) sjele su mi dvije uplate jedna na manji, a jedna na veći iznos i zajedno čine moju naknadu. Nije riječ o različitom obračunu jer mi dijete ima 5 mjeseci, pa nije prosjek plaće za prvih 6 i srazmjer iznosa za drugih 6. mjeseci. I dalje sam u dijelu porodiljnog dopusta gdje se prima puni prosjek plaće. Samo vidim da su bile dvije uplate.

----------


## Romana

Cure, jel kome sjeo dječiji?

----------


## zadarmamica

> da li se ikome dogodilo da im je porodiljna naknada prikazana kroz dvije uplate? U isti dan (18.4) sjele su mi dvije uplate jedna na manji, a jedna na veći iznos i zajedno čine moju naknadu. Nije riječ o različitom obračunu jer mi dijete ima 5 mjeseci, pa nije prosjek plaće za prvih 6 i srazmjer iznosa za drugih 6. mjeseci. I dalje sam u dijelu porodiljnog dopusta gdje se prima puni prosjek plaće. Samo vidim da su bile dvije uplate.


mislim da je moguce. ja sam 18.04 dobila prvu uplatu porodiljne naknade.došla u banku da vidin jel bila uplata i kolika i iznenadila se jer je bilo manje nego sam ocekivala,a onda mi sutra dan došla por na mob da je popodne isti taj dan 18.04. uplaceno i ostalo.samo ta izvješća kasne po dan od splitske banke.i kad se zbroji to su te dvi uplate i ispada onda tocna cifra koju sam ocekivala.

----------


## ribicaa

> Cure, jel kome sjeo dječiji?


 da i mene to zanima,ni  meni još uvijek nije sjeo...jel to nikome nije sjelo ili pojedincima zbog novih rješenja????

----------


## @n@

Meni je sjeo dd još prošli tjedan.

----------


## ribicaa

hvala,na informaciji...onda ću ja valjda dobiti zaostatke kad riješe na novo riješenje...

----------


## Willow

ej, i meni su s negdje 5 mjeseci bile dvije uplate, ne znam zašto  :Unsure:

----------


## mala laia

Nakon dva dana sjela i naknada za bolovanje (ono 3 mjeseca i više...) - nisu radili problema :Smile:

----------


## Sretna Mama

Bok, nema me dugo sorry zbog toga, guzva ogromna  :Wink: 
al zanima me jel dječji sjeo, meni jos nije.....

----------


## niky88

Ako se ne varam sjeo je u petak..nama nije sjeo..i samim tim smo došli do zaključka da ovaj put nemamo pravo na dječji..

----------


## anita rain

Zna li možda netko da li se još uvijek ima pravo za treće dijete, porodiljna naknada u trajanju od tri godine? Nešta sam čula da su to ukinuli, ali nigdje ne mogu ništa pronaći da i je to tako, pa ako tko zna, molim Vas... Hvala...

----------


## zadarmamica

javite ako je porodiljna naknada bila  :Smile:

----------


## Bipsić

> Zna li možda netko da li se još uvijek ima pravo za treće dijete, porodiljna naknada u trajanju od tri godine? Nešta sam čula da su to ukinuli, ali nigdje ne mogu ništa pronaći da i je to tako, pa ako tko zna, molim Vas... Hvala...



Koliko ja znam, imamo pravo na naknadu za sve tri godine ali je ona jako mala. Mislim da za drugu i treću godinu iznosi oko 1500 kn... Nisam sto posto sigurna, moram ovih dana na HZZO pa ću baš pitati...

----------


## Boxica

> Zna li možda netko da li se još uvijek ima pravo za treće dijete, porodiljna naknada u trajanju od tri godine? Nešta sam čula da su to ukinuli, ali nigdje ne mogu ništa pronaći da i je to tako, pa ako tko zna, molim Vas... Hvala...


 
zaposlene mame sigurno imaju pravo...čim dijete napuni godinu dana naknada je 1663,00 kn do trećeg rođendana...

neznam kako je kako si nezaposlen

----------


## suzeee

čekamo vijesti.....

----------


## andreja

curke jel ko provjerio dal je kojim slučajem sjela porodiljna????

----------


## mašnica

Meni nije još u PBZ

----------


## Hrabrica29

> Zna li možda netko da li se još uvijek ima pravo za treće dijete, porodiljna naknada u trajanju od tri godine? Nešta sam čula da su to ukinuli, ali nigdje ne mogu ništa pronaći da i je to tako, pa ako tko zna, molim Vas... Hvala...



Zvala sam u petak hzzo vezano za naknadu (nosim blizance) i ženska  mi je rekla da prvih 6 mj. dobivam novce, a poslije do 3.g. crkavicu!

----------


## Hrabrica29

> Nakon dva dana sjela i naknada za bolovanje (ono 3 mjeseca i više...) - nisu radili problema


Cure imam pitanje: Ja sam na čuvanju trudnoe, da li i ja imam pravo na tu naknadu (3 mjeseca i više) i tko mi je isplačuje, koja papirologija je potrebna za to?
Thanx

----------


## Ninjago

Sta mislis na onu naknadu od firme koju dobivas nakon 3 mj.neprekidnog bolovanja?

----------


## ardnas

> Cure imam pitanje: Ja sam na čuvanju trudnoe, da li i ja imam pravo na tu naknadu (3 mjeseca i više) i tko mi je isplačuje, koja papirologija je potrebna za to?
> Thanx


Ovisi ti o kolektivnom ugovoru, ako je državan firma onda sigurno imaš.
Ja sam samo svojima poslala zamolbu preporučeno da molim isplatu bolovanja preko 90 dana na koje imam pravo i za par dana su mi sjeli novci. Tako da možeš i tako , a ako si mobilna onda im možeš odnijeti i zamolbu. Ja sma slala da bude urudžbirano i da me ne vuku za nos. Sjedne ti jedna proračunska osnovica. 3326. kn.

----------


## suzeee

meni rekli u kadrosvskoj 3600...jesu li se zeznuli...ili ovisi o firmi??

----------


## Ninjago

Ja sam isto dobila 3300.

----------


## ardnas

Sjeda proračunska osnovica, ako si u sustavu proračuna. To je iznos od 3326 kn. Možda druga poduzeća imaju svoj način al za proračun sam sigurna.

----------


## suzeee

a možda su se i tete zabunile......u šestom mi trebaju sjest pa ću vidjet

----------


## mašnica

Da li imam pravo na naknadu nakon godine dana jer mi je dijete vježbač, a ja sam studentica?

----------


## @n@

Trebala bi imati, raspitaj se u HZZO-u. I ako ti odobre naknadu imaš pravo i ja dječji doplatak koji nije vezan uz dohodovni cenzus.

----------


## mašnica

A za doplatak se predaje molba nakon što mi izađe naknada., tj. za godinu unazad, jel' tako?

Hvala @n@ na odgovoru!

----------


## @n@

Kad dobiješ Rješenje o produljenom dopustu radi njege djeteta, kopiraš ga i prikupiš ostalu dokumentaciju te predaš Zahtjev za dd na Mirovinsko. 
Nećeš dobiti zaostatke za ovu godinu koju si provela doma s djetetom na redovnom roditeljnom i roditeljskom, već ćeš ga primati samo od dana Rješenja zahtjeva za dd do dana koji ti je naveden u Rješenju HZZO-a od produljenom dopustu. Ako ti i taj dopust jednog dana produlje, onda tražiš i dobiješ i produljenje DD-a.

To sve vrijedi, naravno, ako ti odobre produljeni dopust radi njege djeteta.  :Smile:

----------


## mim1104

jeli ikome sjela porodiljna?

----------


## lastavica1979

u zabi nije jos,ajme cekam ju ko kvočka jaje.

----------


## sammy

RBA još ništa možda sutra?!

----------


## @n@

Sutra valjda idu naknade, obično je to dan ili dva prije dd-a, a na mirovinskom su napisali da isplata dd-a počinje u petak.

----------


## bambus99

ni u splitskoj banci jos nije sjelo.

jel mi moze netko pomoci jer sam van sebe.
jutros mi je tek sodlo rjesenje o djecijim doplatku, u kojem pise da nemam pravo na djeciji doplatak. nije mi jasno zasto, jer ja sam nezaposelna, a mm radi, nije mu placa bas extra velika, onako prosjecan. pise mi tamo da imam rok od 15 dana na zalbu, otici cu ujutro vidit u cemu je problem. al mi stvarno nikako ne ide u glavu zasto su nas odbili.
predali smo sve potrebne papire

----------


## sammy

bambus mjesečna plaća TM ne smije biti veća od 4989 kn s tim da ti u 2010. godini nisi imala baš nikakva primanja (porodiljna naknada ti ulazi u prosjek) da bi imala pravo na dd. Ako su vam mjesečna primanja manja onda se svakako žali.

----------


## bambus99

znaci, bez obira sta tokom cili 2010 godine nisam imala nikakva primanja, osim sta sam za 11 i 12 mj, imala porodilnu naknadu nemam pravo na dd. mm ima nekih 100-tinjak kuna manju placu od 4989 kn?

----------


## Marsupilami

> znaci, bez obira sta tokom cili 2010 godine nisam imala nikakva primanja, osim sta sam za 11 i 12 mj, imala porodilnu naknadu nemam pravo na dd. mm ima nekih 100-tinjak kuna manju placu od 4989 kn?


Da draga zato sto je Ivan rodjen u 10 mj tako da vam se prosjek dijeli na 3 dijela samo ta 2 mjeseca.
Za ostale mjesece prosjek se racuna samo na vas dvoje pa vam prelazi onu famoznu granicu od 1663kn po osobi  :Unsure:

----------


## jelena.O

> Da draga zato sto je Ivan rodjen u 10 mj tako da vam se prosjek dijeli na 3 dijela samo ta 2 mjeseca.
> Za ostale mjesece prosjek se racuna samo na vas dvoje pa vam prelazi onu famoznu granicu od 1663kn po osobi


mislim da se ipak dijeli na cijelu godinu, a ne na ta 3 mjeseca

----------


## suzeee

kakvi šupci...ja sam mislila da imaju svi pravo na dd ali samo iznos ovisi i prosjeku plaće.......

----------


## bambus99

nista, otici cu do njih pa cu vidit sta ce mi oni rec.
jer stvarno mi nije jasno, jer moj diver koji radi na istom mistu di i mm , i moja jetrva je isto nezaposlena, koji imaju curicu 15 dana mladu od Ivana, njima je stiglo rjesenje da imaju pravu. to me je totalno zbunilo.

----------


## sammy

Djeli se na cijelu godinu sigurno (E rođena u 1.2009. a ušla mi u prosjek za plaće u 2008.). Ako sumnjaš najbolje da odeš u MIO. Sretno.

U RBA još ništa od naknade.

----------


## sammy

Sjele parice u RBA  :Very Happy:

----------


## zibba

Zaba još ništa

----------


## zadarmamica

u splitskoj jutros ništa.  :Sad:

----------


## Franciska75

Curke, kako sjeda porodiljna, a kako komplikacije? ja sam u petom mjesecu bila pola - pola! Upravo mi je sjela porodiljna u Erste :Very Happy: 
obično su mi 18-od sjedale i komplikacije. One za sada još ništa... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Brokvica

Sjela porodiljna u Zabi!

----------


## bambus99

i u splitskoj banci sjelo!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

PBZ sjelo!

----------


## suzeee

jeeeeee..znači stura sjedaju i komplikacije.... :Smile: )))

----------


## zadarmamica

> i u splitskoj banci sjelo!


super.jutros nije bankomat radia,a popodne sam bila po ducanima,peglala karticu,a nisam ni znala jel došlo.  :Smile:

----------


## suzeee

komplikacije ni danas ništa  :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

meni još ni porodiljna nije sjela

----------


## Lutonjica

sjele mi sad nakon 13 i porodiljna i naknada za novorođenče  :Smile:

----------


## mali princ

jesu nekome sjele komplikacije?

----------


## ardnas

rba-ne

----------


## suzeee

erste isto ništa

----------


## mali princ

e pa sad me već ljute!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
uvijek su do sada sjedale 19.

----------


## suzeee

jesu da....čak i 18......držmo fige za sutra

----------


## snow.ml

evo, ni rano ujutro nije sjela naknada....dali će biti do kraja dana?

ja danas na svadbu...kako ću dati poklon????

----------


## ksena28

i ja gledala, ni n od naknade... meni je ovo prva, trebam dobiti za 4. mj. papire predala oko 26.04. teta na šalteru je rekla da ću prvu isplatu dobiti u svibnju, ali sad me frka ako me izostave...

----------


## suzeee

ma neće te izostaviti ...ja uvijek oko 24..26 predam papire...svima kasne ovaj mjesec...a dani ko godine... :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

bit će da nema para u proračunu... sad će nam se sigurno neki ministar javit iz neke daleke i strane zemlje uvjeravajući nas kako je hrvatska ostvarila velik uspjeh jer joj je odobren kredit uz par milijuna eura po šanerskim kamatama ... uh...

----------


## snow.ml

> i ja gledala, ni n od naknade... meni je ovo prva, trebam dobiti za 4. mj. papire predala oko 26.04. teta na šalteru je rekla da ću prvu isplatu dobiti u svibnju, ali sad me frka ako me izostave...


svi papiri predani do 5.u mjesecu dobivaju taj mj.naknadu...

jooj sad sam na iglama...dali će se danas do 18 vidjeti uplata...akobude uopće danas :Mad:

----------


## suzeee

ajmo pozitivno....bit će danas...mora....jer petak je....ja i onako neću danas moći dići jer u mojoj banci mora proći 24 sata....al bit će vidljivo danas...mora!!

----------


## snow.ml

koja banka?

----------


## suzeee

erste.....znam da pbz se može odmah dići..

----------


## gabica80

ako bude danas na zabi se tek vide komplikacije iza 13h!!!!!!!!

----------


## snow.ml

ovo mi je prvi put da iščekujem tu naknadu...i sad treba dočekati dali će biti ili ne...odmah gledam u 13:15 hahaha

----------


## gabica80

draga i ja ....i takoder idem u svatove al sutra...bit ce zanimljivo sjediti ... :Smile: )) dok drugi tancaju...šta je bilo da toliko čekamo -Uskrs i nemilosrdno trosenje....

----------


## suzeee

samo da netko napiše da je sjelo...bilo koja banka.....tračak nade.. :Smile: )

----------


## suzeee

evo jedna frendica kaže njoj sjelo jučer u splitskoj

----------


## gabica80

čekamo ...čekamo...al smo bile rastrošne za Uskrs i za svoje bebice....

----------


## snow.ml

baš da se nitko ne javi da mu je sjelo

----------


## suzeee

jadne smo ..jadne...al bitno da predsjedniku treba još milijuna za živit....a ja mlijeka nemam...ideeeš država

----------


## gabica80

bas su super...curke moje još ništa u zabi....ali ni igdje drugdje izgleda kad nitko ne javlja  ...

----------


## snow.ml

i ja sam provjeravala u zabi i ništa...možda će biti poslje 17 h...gledala sam prošli mjesec je bilo 19.
meni se i plaća uvijek vidi poslje 17 h...

tako se tješim

----------


## ZO

da li se nešto mijenjalo u vezi naknade za blizance nakon navršenih godinu dana? mislim na iznos

----------


## ardnas

RBA-sjelo......

----------


## Ares

erste - sjele komplikacije!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## priscila

> RBA-sjelo......


jupi jupi  :Very Happy:

----------


## laura29

Sjele komplikacije u PBZ-u.

----------


## mravak

Sjele komplikacije u Erste!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

.....ali nisam dobila sms obavijest već sam zvala banku!!

----------


## zeljana02

erste sjele komplikacije   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mali princ

zaba još ništa..sad sam gledala! ali dajete mi dobru nadu!!

----------


## snow.ml

valjda će do 18 h biti i u ZAB-i...

----------


## mali princ

sjelo i u zabi!!!!!

----------


## suzeee

sjelo i meni u erste weeeeeheee...

----------


## gabica80

da sjelo je u zabi:..snow.ml sretno danas !!!!!

----------


## ZO

> da li se nešto mijenjalo u vezi naknade za blizance nakon navršenih godinu dana? mislim na iznos


ponavljam pitanje ako netko zna

----------


## Boxica

> ponavljam pitanje ako netko zna


nije, i dalje je samo 1663,00 kn

----------


## ZO

ja dobila više ovaj mjesec, vidi se kao dvije uplate, jedna cca 1500, a druga cca 700 kuna, ništa se kod mene nije dešavalo niti mijenjalo s moje strane  :Confused:

----------


## mašnica

> Da li imam pravo na naknadu nakon godine dana jer mi je dijete vježbač, a ja sam studentica?





> Trebala bi imati, raspitaj se u HZZO-u. I ako ti odobre naknadu imaš pravo i ja dječji doplatak koji nije vezan uz dohodovni cenzus.


@n@ izgleda da ipak nemam, jedan od uvjeta je da OBA roditelja moraju biti zaposlena  :Sad:  tako piše u obrascu koji su mi dali u HZZO-u da ispunim.
Čak sam razmišljala da se napravim "čorava" pa probam poslati...ne znam...

----------


## suzeee

ej cure jeli kome poznato imam li pravo na regres kad sam na komplikacijama....godišnji sam iskoristila prije komplikacija...tako je mojoj šefici pasalo....u državnoj firmi radim.l..tj bolnici...zna li itko kako to funkcionira

----------


## @n@

Kako svi, tako i ti. Osim ako ti u Ugovoru (ili već tom nekom vašem Pravilniku, ne znam kako to kod vas ide) piše nešto drugo.

----------


## ardnas

Ako si u ovoj godini koristila godišnji, imaš pravo na regres. radiš u bolnici, državna služba proračun, znači imaš pravo.

----------


## bucka

cure, može mala pomoć?
ovih dana bi išla na obvezni porodiljni dopust (28 dana prije poroda).
na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći sam bila tjedan dana u studenom, cijeli prosinac i siječanj i za taj period sam u HZZO dostavila prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća.
u siječnju mi se povećala plaća (zbog napredovanja), a na posao sam se vratila i radila opet cijelu veljaču, ožujak, travanj, svibanj i polovicu lipnja (dio koristim GO).
pretpostavljam da moram donijeti u hzzo novi prosjek plaće (zbog povećanja).
što mi još treba od papira(osim doznaka moje dr)?

----------


## suzeee

> Ako si u ovoj godini koristila godišnji, imaš pravo na regres. radiš u bolnici, državna služba proračun, znači imaš pravo.


woooohhooooo....tnx cure.....

----------


## ardnas

bucka, da novi prosjek ti treba, ako ideš od 1.07 onda se uzima uplata u 6, 5 4 3 2 1  e sada ti u prvom nemaš uplatu jer si bila na komplikacijama... 
Treba ti od papira kao i prošli put kopija zdravstvene, kopija računa u banci, doznake i prosjek od poslodavca.

----------


## bucka

ardnas, puno ti hvala.

----------


## malena15

curke moje... imam jedno pitanje: od 11.05.sam na porodiljnom... i vidim da mi nije ništa do sada sjelo od HZZOa, a bila sam predala uredno i otvorila porodiljni... zanima me da li je normalno da to još nije sjelo?

----------


## Lutonjica

doznake trebaš predati do 5. u mjesecu da bi ti sjelo za taj mjesec.
kad si ih predala, prije ili poslije 5.5.?

----------


## malena15

poslije 05.05.taman prije nego mi je porodiljni počeo...
kaj to znači da uopće neću dobiti za 05 mjesec ili da ću dobiti ali kasnije?

----------


## Lutonjica

dobit ćeš i za 5. i za 6. mjesec sad oko 15.6.

----------


## malena15

super znači nema brige :Smile:  hvala puno....

----------


## bucka

> cure, može mala pomoć?
> ovih dana bi išla na obvezni porodiljni dopust (28 dana prije poroda).
> na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći sam bila tjedan dana u studenom, cijeli prosinac i siječanj i za taj period sam u HZZO dostavila prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća.
> u siječnju mi se povećala plaća (zbog napredovanja), a na posao sam se vratila i radila opet cijelu veljaču, ožujak, travanj, svibanj i polovicu lipnja (dio koristim GO).
> pretpostavljam da moram donijeti u hzzo novi prosjek plaće (zbog povećanja).
> što mi još treba od papira(osim doznaka moje dr)?


izgleda da sam se zeznula sa tim povratkom na posao u veljači jer će mi naknada ipak biti manja zbog neisplate plaće u prosincu i siječnju!  :Sad: 
navodno bi mi se više "isplatilo" da sam ostala cijelo vrijeme na komplikacijama.
provjerit ću još danas u HZZO-u.

----------


## gupi51

Bucka meni su u firmi rekli da ako nemaš kontinuirano 6 mjeseci rada onda se računa onoliko plaća koliko je isplaćeno. I kod mene je ista situacija, 3 mjeseca sam bila na komplikacijama pa počela raditi (radila ukupno 4 mjeseca) i sad od 10.06. krećem s rodiljnim dopustom. Žena u platnom u firmi mi je rekla da će mi za naknadu računati prosjek plaća isplaćenih od 3. do 5. mjeseca. Plaća isplaćena u mjesecu u kojem ideš na rodiljni se ne uzima. 
Pliz napiši što si saznala u HZZO-u. I mene to jako zanima.

----------


## ardnas

bucka, ali ti kažeš d ati se povećala plaća, ako je, onda će ti biti veća naknada. U tom mjesecu u kojem nisi imala plaću od poslodavca nisi imala ni satnicu pa onda to ništa ne mijenja, znači zbraja ti se zadnjih 6 mjeseci i djeli sa satnicom iz tog miseca, bez obzira imala ti isplatu ili ne imala. Ovo se sve odnosi kada si bila na komplikacijama, jer nisi imala prekid radnog odnosa. Kod prekida je druga priča. 
Ja sam imala komplikacije prije ove trudnoće i nažalost one su mi smanjile satnicu , ali meni je plaća ostala ista, što kod tebe nije slučaj.

----------


## ardnas

Najbolje će vam odgovoriti žena na HZZO jer one u računalu imaju sve, sve naše komplikacije izračune i podatke, tako da su vam one mjerodavne. Meni je čak skužila da mi nisu dobro na poslu izračunali prosjek pa mi je isplatila naknadu.

----------


## bucka

u hzzo-u mi nisu konkretno odgovorili, ali ipak rekli da bi mi naknada ipak trebala biti nešto veća od one naknade na komplikacijama (koja je bila oko 4200kn) jer mi je zbog napredovanja netto satnica par kn veća.

----------


## krvavica

meni je prije nekakvih mjesec dana bilo rečeno da ako se vratim sa komplikacija na posao, da mi se onda za porodiljni računa prosjek zadnjih 6 isplata. znači da bi mi se u prosjek računale i isplate hzzo-a za vrijeme na komplikacijama. a ako ostanem na komplikacijama, da mi se onda za porodiljni računa prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća prije komplikacija. 
ne znam kako je sa činjenicom da si dobila povećanje plaće kad si se vratila na posao. stvarno bi ti netko od njih trebao znati reći što možeš očekivati. 
doduše, ja sam ovo što su mi rekli uzela zdravo za gotovo... tko zna što će mene snaći na porodiljnom...

----------


## ardnas

bucka, bit će ti veća satnica. Kada ti na poslu daju prosjek, onda pogledaj na formularu kolika ti je netto satnica.Kada budeš nosila u hzzo pitaj ženu kolika ti je bila prije satnica i znat ćeš usporediti.

----------


## bucka

prije je bila 27kn, a sad 34kn

----------


## ardnas

pa eto to je to... sad svaki mjesec znaš koliko ćeš dobiti jer.. 34x npr 20 radnih danax8=5440 i to je to....više nisi na komplikacijama nego na porodiljnom--- tako da ovo dobivaš dok dite ne bude 6 mjeseci. Naravno iznos ti se mjenja ovisno o broju radnih dana u mjesecu.

----------


## bucka

:Very Happy:

----------


## andreja

za sve koje zanima,danas je došlo odobrenje za isplatu porodiljnih naknada ali prekasno,tak da isplate kreću sutra...

  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

a komplikacije??? frendica treba dobit prve komplikacije,pa se nada da joj nece doci iza 25., jer je u minusu i kredit ako sidne,ode ona u nedozvoljen.pa se nadamo  :Smile:

----------


## ardnas

one sjedaju dan dva iza porodiljnog... znači ako bude sreće subota, aaako ne buda onda ponediljak.

----------


## suzeee

samo da nebude do 20 tog kao prošli mjesec......dva dana al se činilo kao tjedan.. :Smile: ...naavijam za porodiljnu jer onda odmah posli idu i komplikacije....:D

----------


## bambus99

> samo da nebude do 20 tog kao prošli mjesec......dva dana al se činilo kao tjedan.....naavijam za porodiljnu jer onda odmah posli idu i komplikacije....:D


ajme prosli misec mi je bas bilo nekako jaku dugo cekati. sve se nadam da ce sutra  :Wink:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Hmm,zasto citam da vi nosite prosjek placa na HZZO kad su meni na poslu rekli da to oni rade?
Samo im kazu moram donjet papire od porodiljnog do kraja mjeseca kad rade obracun placa i to je to!

Ja na porodiljni krecem od ponedjeljka,20.06 dakle ovih 10 preostalih dana u 6om mj ce mi biti placeno 20.07?

A znate li sto je sa promjenom prezimena i zdravstvenim? Da li da sad od poslodavca trazim onaj plavi formular za promjenu i onda s tim u bolnicu,znam da se nova kartica dugo ceka...jer sam u sistemu fonda ( a time i u bolnici kad dodjem) jos na djevojackom prezimenu...samo mi fali onda da se nesto zbuca s placanjem radi promjene prezimena i prebivalista...

----------


## S2000

Zato sto ti imas dobru tetu na poslu  :Smile:  tako sam i ja vjerovala na rijec svojoj da ce ona odnijeti, a nije, pa mi je ta uplata kasnila mjesec dana. 
Ne vjerujem da ce ti promjena prezimena ista zabucati, jer te u sistemu vode pod mb ili oibom .

----------


## jele blond

Da se nadamo danas ili da čekamo Ponedjeljak?

----------


## bambus99

> Da se nadamo danas ili da čekamo Ponedjeljak?


ja se jakkkooo nadam da ce bit danas! al s njima se nikad nezna

----------


## Ripcord

Na par foruma sam vidjela potvrde da danas idu, pa samo čekam  :Coffee:  

Btw, mi sutra u zoru idemo na dva i pol mjeseca na more i imam još tonu stvari za kupit (a ni pakirati se još nisam počela + imam navečer goste  :Grin:  ), tako da se nadam da će vrlo brzo...

----------


## jele blond

Erste sjelo!

----------


## sammy

RBA sjelo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mingola

zaba?

----------


## Bipsić

hpb ništa...

----------


## mašnica

PBZ sjelo!

----------


## Ripcord

Sjela Zaba  :Klap:

----------


## zeljana02

ja sam  :Shock: ...sjela porodiljna, ali meni je to nekak jako puno  :Shock: ...ovo mi je prva pun, prosli mjesec dobila sam za pola mjeseca, a sada za cijeli 6220  :Shock: ...jel to neka greska ili?...koliko sam cula max je 4500 kn...

----------


## Marsupilami

> ja sam ...sjela porodiljna, ali meni je to nekak jako puno ...ovo mi je prva pun, prosli mjesec dobila sam za pola mjeseca, a sada za cijeli 6220 ...jel to neka greska ili?...koliko sam cula max je 4500 kn...


To je maksimum na bolovanju tj. komplikacijama.
Kod porodiljne prvih 6 mjeseci dobivas punu placu kao da radis  :Wink:

----------


## bambus99

silo i u splitskoj banci  :Smile: ))

----------


## zeljana02

> To je maksimum na bolovanju tj. komplikacijama.
> Kod porodiljne prvih 6 mjeseci dobivas punu placu kao da radis



mene su svi uvjeravali da cu dobiti 4500 i da je to max...ako je to to kao sto kazes onda  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...premda to nije moja puna placa, placa mi je veca...no, dobro...

----------


## Mingola

> mene su svi uvjeravali da cu dobiti 4500 i da je to max...ako je to to kao sto kazes onda ...premda to nije moja puna placa, placa mi je veca...no, dobro...


pomnoži si podatak na ER-1, prosjek plaće po satu x dani u mjesecu (osim subote i nedelje) x 8 sati i to bi trebalo biti iznos koji si dobila

----------


## Mingola

> mene su svi uvjeravali da cu dobiti 4500 i da je to max...ako je to to kao sto kazes onda ...premda to nije moja puna placa, placa mi je veca...no, dobro...


pomnoži si podatak na ER-1, prosjek plaće po satu x dani u mjesecu (osim subote i nedelje) x 8 sati i to bi trebalo biti iznos koji si dobila

----------


## suzeee

jeeee znači sutra bi mogle i komlikejšns sjest....:D...yaaaay

----------


## suzeee

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...sutra bi mogle komplikejšns sjest...il u pon...al dobro je čim je vama  sjelo i nama se  smješi...:D

----------


## zeljana02

ipak je sve o.k  :Smile: ...sjetila sam se da sam ja otisla na komplikacije prije nego sto su vratili krizni porez i meni se prosjek 6 placa racuna bez istoga...u svakom slucaju hvala za informacije  :Smile:

----------


## marrtha

yuppi!!!!!!! Ko ozebli sunce čekam!!! Jel ikad sjelo u subotu! To bi mi bilo super!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

u splitskoj sjela porodiljna naknada  :Smile:

----------


## bambus99

> u splitskoj sjela porodiljna naknada


meni je isto silo jucer , al ne mogu podignut kune. nije mi jasno zasto?

----------


## bambus99

doznala sam zasto ne mogu podignut.
Fina mi je blokirala racuna. zar se moze blokirat porodilna naknada??

----------


## ksena28

> doznala sam zasto ne mogu podignut.
> Fina mi je blokirala racuna. zar se moze blokirat porodilna naknada??



uh, znam da mogu dječji doplatak... koje s.anje od države majko mila!!!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

kad bude prva uplata djecjeg, ako sam prije mjesec dana predala papire, i moram im u ponedilja odnit još neke papire sa porezne i to je to.tako su poslali poziv.?

----------


## suzeee

ajmo komplikacije.......izgleda da i danas pušimo....

----------


## sammy

Mojoj sestri je isto blokiran računa, ali ona uredno dobije i porodiljnu i dječji. Tako da ti to ne mogu uzet.

----------


## zibba

Dječji ne mogu blokirati, idi u finu riješiti da ti otvore poseban rn za dječji doplatak, a mislim da i porodiljna se ne može blokirati, ali nisam sigurna. Dakle dokle god je rn blokiran imaš taj privremeni rn na koji sjedaju zaštićena primanja koja možeš dignuti.

----------


## snow.ml

dali su ikome sjele komplikacije...ovaj mjesec sam odnjela zadnji dan doznake pa me strah da me nije uvrstila u ovu isplatu

----------


## ardnas

sjele komplikacije u RBA oko 14:00

----------


## suzeee

Erste jot nita... :Sad: (...kmeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## suzeee

EO SJELE KOMPLIKACIJE I U ERSSTE...valjd malo duže treba netbankingu

----------


## tetamaja6

u Splitskoj sjele komplikacije,nakon 15 sati!!!!!

----------


## kanaan

dal su sjele komplikacije u zabi?

----------


## suzeee

kad će komplikacijeeeee..ufufufuf

----------


## jele blond

još je rano

----------


## Marsupilami

U ponedjeljak vjerovatno porodiljne, a komplikacije valjda u utorak  :Unsure:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

to je tema koju tražim. ajme što se zaista čeka ako dugo na naknade??? Pa zar nije moglo ići od sredine mjeseca???
A  niš u minus debeli pa kud puklo.
JA čekam komplikacije još ovaj mjesec a onda porodiljni?
Čitam da će mi porodiljna naknada biti kao puna plaća prvih 6 mj. 
Da li to  stoji jer mi kolegice na poslu nisu niti jedna imale punu plaću?
Koliko je drugih 6 mj? 2500?

----------


## laura29

Porodiljni prvih 6 mjeseci ti je tvoja prosječna plaća. Iznos računaju tako da broj radnih sati u mjesecu pomnože s vrijednosti tvoga sata. Tako da porodiljna naknada može varirati ovisno o broju radnih dana u mjesecu. Drugih 6 mjeseci (180 dana)  naknada je oko 2600 kuna.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

a da li ulaze komplikacije i br. radnih sati tada u prosjek plaće ili ne (porodiljni)?

----------


## ksena28

tko isplaćuje naknadu za obvezni porodiljni 45 dana prije termina - HZZO ili poslodavac? :pitaplavuša:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Hzzo

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja sad iscekujem svoju prvu porodiljnu naknadu za 10ak dana u 6om mj otkad sam krenula na redovni porodiljni....bas imam neki neugodni feeling da mi nece stici,neznam zasto...
poslodavcu sam morala nazalost slat opomenu pred tuzbu da mi isplati dio place od prve polovice 6og mj jer mi nije htio odobriti cijeli GO od 2011 koji sam u punini iskoristila prije odlaska na porodiljni (sef odjela mi ga odobrio)...u nas je u firmi politika da se on tek dava od 30.06 sto nije po zakonu...ja isla istjerat pravdu i uspjela uz pomoc sindikata...sad bas i nisam omiljeni radnik u firmi ali zaboli me,do 8og mjeseca 2012 kad se vratim na posao ce se smirit strasti...nadam se...

----------


## laura29

Prije odlaska na komplikacije trebala si na HZZO odnijeti iz računovodstva podatke o iznosu svojih posljednjih 6 plaća. Na osnovi tih plaća računa se vrijednost tvoga sata. Komplikacije isplaćuje HZZO i najviši iznos koji možeš dobiti je oko 4200 kuna. One ne ulaze u prosjek za porodiljnu naknadu.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam bila na komplikacijama prva 3 mjeseca trudnoće, onda sam se vratila na posao i radila do porodiljnog. kad sam nosila potvrdu o prosjeku plaća za porodiljnu, unutra nije bilo upisano 6 plaća, nego 3 ili 4 plaće (ne sjećam se više) i prije toga prazne kućice jer sam tad dobivala komplikacije od hzzo.
jel to onda znači da mi se porodiljna računala na temelju te 3 ili 4 plaće, ili na temelju tih plaća i komplikacija?

----------


## @n@

Na temelju plaća, komplikacije ne ulaze u obračun. Iako svi trube o 6 plaća, za izračun prosjeka su dovoljne dvije (svi znamo osnove matematike,  :Smile:  valjda).

Računala ti se tako da su zbrojili sve nofce koje si dobila i podijelili ih sa zbrojem radnih sati koji su ti upisani kao odrađeni.

----------


## zasad skulirana

a vidis,ja se nadam da ce racunati svih 6 koje su mi bile navedene na formularu jer sam imala neke bonuse i 2 place su bile dosta vise! a nigdje nije to navedeno kao bonus,nego samo lijepo ukupna cifra i br. sati...tako da bi mi sada onda prosjek za 6mj trebao biti pinkicu veci nego sto mi je inace placa...vidjet cu iduci mjesec kad mi sjedne....

----------


## @n@

Pa, da, tako ce ti racunati kako si navela.  :Smile: 
Samo se nemoj iznenaditi ako ti iznos bude iz mjeseca u mjesec oscilirao po parsto kuna (čak i do 1000, ovisno o visini plaće), jer oni dobiveni prosjek po satu rada množe sa radnim satima u mjesecu za koji isplaćuju naknadu.

----------


## Teny

Trebam dobiti prvu roditeljsku pa me zanima oko kojeg datuma sjed
aju?

----------


## zeljana02

mene zanima kada ce porodiljna?...i, da...ja bi trebala ovaj mjesec dobiti novce od drzave za bebaca, pa me zanima hoce li to sve sjesti skupa ili?...

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je sjelo skupa
rodiljna inače sjeda oko 15.tog

----------


## suzeee

ja trebam 20 ovog mjeseca otvoriti porodiljni...znači prije toga u firmu po prosjeke plaće....pa kod svoje dr po papire pa u hzzo??ako sam vas dobro shvatila...pa idući mjesec dobijem komplikacije do 20. a dalje od 20. do 30. ide porodiljna ili za tih 10 dana da neočekujem ništa?

----------


## zadarmamica

> mene zanima kada ce porodiljna?...i, da...ja bi trebala ovaj mjesec dobiti novce od drzave za bebaca, pa me zanima hoce li to sve sjesti skupa ili?...


i nama je sjelo skupa.a novce od grada još cekamo.vjerojatno sljedeci misec.oko 3mj se ceka

----------


## klara

Možete li mi odgovoriti na ovo:
1.8.će mi biti 2 tjedna do termina. Ako ne rodim do tada hoću li morati nositi potvrdu od doktorice opće prakse na socijalno? Kako to ide kad s "komplikacija" prelaziš na porodiljski?

----------


## suzeee

meni su rekli da se porodiljni otvara čak 45 ili 48 dana prije poroda....meni je termin 19.8. a 20.7. mi rekla dr da moram porodiljni otvoriti...pa de se raspitaj kod svoje dr...da prije otvoriš

----------


## Lutonjica

28-45 dana.

----------


## migoh

Ne mogu naći temu o pomoći za novorođenče od grada Zagreba........trebali smo dobiti prvu ratu za drugo dijete,te taman kada je trebalo isteći onih obaveznih 60dana da izvrše isplatu,poslali su nam obavijest o novom izračunu . Jel ima netko ovdje da isto čeka tu isplatu?

----------


## migoh

> Ne mogu naći temu o pomoći za novorođenče od grada Zagreba........trebali smo dobiti prvu ratu za drugo dijete,te taman kada je trebalo isteći onih obaveznih 60dana da izvrše isplatu,poslali su nam obavijest o novom izračunu . Jel ima netko ovdje da isto čeka tu isplatu?


Našla sam , recimo  , što me zanimalo  :Smile: 
http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktua...naknada_312242

----------


## @n@

Mene samo ludo zanima koliko SMO platili za te njihove obavijesti o izmjenama visine naknada koju su slali svima PREPORUČENO S POVRATNICOM! 
 :Sad:

----------


## matsa

Je li sjela naknada ovaj mjesec? ja još ništa ne vidim na internet bankarstvu (RBA)?

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

nije sjela. prestrašno. rekle su cure u proteklim mjesecima da oko 20tog sjedaju komplikacije a 19tog porodiljne naknade.

----------


## Marsupilami

Sjest ce naknade danas sigurno, samo malo strpljenja.
Obicno pocinju sjedati iza 11  :Wink:

----------


## zeljana02

porodiljna sjela u ERSTE  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...hm...ja sam trebala dobiti i naknadu od drzave za bebu ali to mi nije sjelo  :Rolling Eyes:  jos...

----------


## Ares

> porodiljna sjela u ERSTE ...hm...ja sam trebala dobiti i naknadu od drzave za bebu ali to mi nije sjelo  jos...


i meni sjelo u Erste, jedno i drugo, možda ti tokom dana još uplate!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljana02

sjelo i za bebu  :Klap:  :Joggler:

----------


## snow.ml

baš se ta naknada za rođenje čeka 2 mj? kolki je iznos?

----------


## Ripcord

Lagano sam zbunjena  :Rolling Eyes:  Dakle, sjelo u Zabu, ali u dva dijela... jedan (prvi) je malo manje od 400 kn, a druga svota normalna i niš mi nije jasno. Da nisam čitala da su ipak odlučili vratiti naknade u Zg na staro, pomislila bih da je to lova za to...

Jel se ikome isto dogodilo?

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Wink:

----------


## suzeee

jao super...znači i nama se sutra komplikacije smješe...jeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

----------


## mašnica

> Lagano sam zbunjena  Dakle, sjelo u Zabu, ali u dva dijela... jedan (prvi) je malo manje od 400 kn, a druga svota normalna i niš mi nije jasno. Da nisam čitala da su ipak odlučili vratiti naknade u Zg na staro, pomislila bih da je to lova za to...
> 
> Jel se ikome isto dogodilo?


Mi smo imali tako, ali dijete je rođeno početkom 6. mjeseca, tako da za taj mjesec nismo dobili puni iznos nego smanjen za tih 7 dana i dobili smo zajedno sa 7.mj. 
Možda je to...

----------


## Ares

> baš se ta naknada za rođenje čeka 2 mj? kolki je iznos?


ja sam dala zahtjev 7.7. a danas je sjela uplata, a iznos je 2300 i nešto kn

----------


## MAJONI974

Evo na račun u HYPO sjela naknada za komplikacije, upravo sam vidjela

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

4.257,28 kn komplikacije sjele na PBZ.
napokon.

----------


## suzeee

erste sjele komplikacije.... :Smile: )

----------


## lana sara

jel zna neko jel bila u hbp???

----------


## lana sara

jel bilo u hpb???????

----------


## zvijezda3

Zna li netko, pošto sam ja na bolovanju od 5.6.2011.,ovaj tjedan nosim doznake za komplikacije na HZZO pretpostavljam da mi krajem 8.mj sjeda i za 7.mj i za 8.mj ili ?????

----------


## laura29

*Zvijezda3,* komplikacije za 6. i 7. mjesec sjest će ti oko 20.8., a komplikacije za 8. mjesec oko 20.9. (naravno, pod uvjetom da na vrijeme odneseš doznaku u HZZO).

----------


## zvijezda3

Hvala na brzom odgovoru, a do kada je rok za predaju papira da bi sjelo do 20-tog?

----------


## Lutonjica

do 5. u mjesecu

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ne. kako gdje. u puli do 3. u mjesecu

----------


## malo janje

Sta mislite hoce li danas sjesti porodiljna da mi sutra dobijemo komplikacije?

----------


## ribicaa

JA SE nadam....iscekujem poruku iz banke...javim ak sjedne porodiljniiii

----------


## r_i_t_a

navodno je sutra uplata porodiljne

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

sutra porodiljni uuuwauuu pa to je čak dan ranije.
ajde da napokon budem u plusu.

----------


## jele blond

Jel ikom sjelo?

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ne nije ništa

----------


## Ordep

sjeo porodiljni u erste banci...yeeee :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Very Happy:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ma da sad je sjelo tak da ja opet moram prebacivati kartice u drugi mob di mi je token. jeeeee a nije moglo 3 min ranije. e stvarno  :Smile: ))))

----------


## zeljana02

meni je sjelo 300kn manje nego prosli mjesec, ovo mi je druga porodiljna naknada (puna placa)...jel ima netko objasnjenje  :Confused:

----------


## zadarmamica

kad sjeda djecji???trebam dobiti prvi put i zaostatke isto.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Meni prva porodiljna sjela na PBZ.
Trebala bi biti puna plaća,al kako su komplikacije od 01.do 11. 07. onda je manja.
Komplikacije za tih 11 dana valjda sutra

----------


## laura29

> meni je sjelo 300kn manje nego prosli mjesec,


zeljana2, vjerojatno je u srpnju bilo manje radnih dana. Naime, porodiljna se naknada računa tako da se broj radnih sati u mjesecu pomnoži s vrijednošću tvoga sata (koji su izračunali iz tvojih prosječnih zadnjih 6 plaća). Primjerice, ako ti je vrijednost sata 25 kn,  a u mjesecu je 160 radnih sati, porodiljna će ti naknada biti 4000 kn, a ako sljedeći mjesec ima 176 radnih sati, por. naknada će ti biti 4400 kn.

----------


## Marsupilami

> kad sjeda djecji???trebam dobiti prvi put i zaostatke isto.


sutra  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Whoho,sjelo na RBA...meni nesto vise od prosjecne place jer sam jedan mjesec (od onih zadnjih 6 koji se gledaju) imala dosta vecu placu radi bonusa 
...on se nije trebao racunat u prosjek placa,ali eto izgleda jest!

Sad cemo bit u plusu par dana....

----------


## snow.ml

pitanje, malo sam zbunjena...ja sam na rodiljnoj nanknadi od 28.7. i za period od 28.-31.7.  sam dobila 422 kn...dali su se meni tu obračunala dva ili četiri dana? valjda sam bila jasna sa pitanjem  :Sad:  ali sam zbunjena kolku ću plaću dobiti slj.mjesec

----------


## zeljana02

> zeljana2, vjerojatno je u srpnju bilo manje radnih dana. Naime, porodiljna se naknada računa tako da se broj radnih sati u mjesecu pomnoži s vrijednošću tvoga sata (koji su izračunali iz tvojih prosječnih zadnjih 6 plaća). Primjerice, ako ti je vrijednost sata 25 kn,  a u mjesecu je 160 radnih sati, porodiljna će ti naknada biti 4000 kn, a ako sljedeći mjesec ima 176 radnih sati, por. naknada će ti biti 4400 kn.



sad sam bas isla racunati, i da u lipnju je bilo 22 radna dana, a u srpnju 21 i to je taman taj jedan dan manje...30. i 31.7 nazalost padaju na sub i nedjelju, pa se ne racunaju...hvala na pojasnjenju  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

> pitanje, malo sam zbunjena...ja sam na rodiljnoj nanknadi od 28.7. i za period od 28.-31.7.  sam dobila 422 kn...dali su se meni tu obračunala dva ili četiri dana? valjda sam bila jasna sa pitanjem  ali sam zbunjena kolku ću plaću dobiti slj.mjesec


2 dana jer su 30. i 31. bili sub i ned, a vikend dani ne ulaze u obracun  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

> kolku ću plaću dobiti slj.mjesec


4431kn

----------


## snow.ml

> 4431kn


hvala ti... :Smile:

----------


## suzeee

i šta sad jel su ikomee sjele komplikacije??

----------


## Pax

ima tko da su mu sjele komplikacije? pbz po mogućnosti...

----------


## snow.ml

sjele kompl.- ZABA

----------


## katarinam

> sjele kompl.- ZABA


odlično :Very Happy:

----------


## Pax

meni nije sjelo u pbz  :Sad:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

sjele komplikacije u PBZ.

ujedno i moje poslijednje.

----------


## suzeee

sjele komplikacije u erste...

----------


## zibba

Cure sada sam zbunjena, termin mi je 15.11., dakle redovno bolovanje  otvaram 01.10. Sada sam na komplikacijama i primam onih 4.257 kn, a mišljenja koja dobivam su podjeljena. Da li ja onda od 1.10 dobivam punu plaću koja nije puno veća cca 4.500 kn ili i dalje 4257 kn koliko je po nekima maximum koji HZZO isplaćuje. Osim toga poslodavac mi inzistira da moram iskoristiti nešto GO jer nisam prije komplikacija kako ne bi morala vratiti regres. Može li se to napraviti i hoću li morati ponovo donositi papire o prosjeku plaće na HZZO? Ma sve sam smotala ali se nadam da me kužite što pitam? Jer ako iskoristim tih 22 dana GO a onda mi je obračun 4257 kn zadnjih 6 mj jer sam bila na bolovanju, a mogla bi dobiti više, ne isplati mi se iskoristiti GO osim možda dan dva koje bi nekako premuljala da se u biti i ne skuži pretjerano na komplikacijama. Ili mi se i dalje računa prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća što sam radila bez obzira na komplikacije?

----------


## ardnas

Nije ti dobro koristiti godišnji, jer ćeš onda trebat pravit novi prosjek, e sad ako ti je novi prosjek ok i prihvatljiv ti je idi na godišnji, ali iz iskustva znam da to obično nije povoljnije. Obzirom da si dobila regres stavi na papir što ti je povoljnije vartiti regres ili 7 mjeseci dobivati manje novaca. Najbolje ti je da nazoveš svoju kadrovsku ili računovodstvo.

----------


## snow.ml

zibba za regres ne moraš iskoristiti cijeli godišnji, nego možeš samo onih 12 dana,prva "tura" godišnjeg a ostatak ti može propasti, bitno je da ti naprave rješenje... raspitaj se u HZZO jer misilim da onda ne moraš donositi novi obračun...barem sam ja nekako tako skužila...neka me netko ispravi ako sam u krivu...

----------


## tinaM

*zibba,*
pitaj na HZZO, tako sam ja napravila i žena mi je savjetovala da nejdem na godišnji.
Imala sam dobar prosjek, a kako mi je rekla da ako odem na GO, tad bi mi trebao novi prosjek di bi se uračunali i mjeseci komplikacije kad sam dobivala manje nek mi je plaća, automatizmom bi mi se smanjio i prosjek.
Kad otvoriš porodiljni dobivaš nešto oko pune plaće, tj. iznos koji ti je prosjek kroz 6 mj x radni sati u pojedinom mjesecu.
Najbolje ti je da kad nosiš doznaku pitaš, to ti je moj savjet.

----------


## jele blond

Jel se nadamo porodiljnima danas ili u ponedjeljak? bilo bi lijepo da urane prije vikenda  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

U nadi je spas  :Cool:

----------


## Ordep

i ja se nadam...

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ma moš mislit. ne buju one uranile.  :Sad:

----------


## suzeee

ajmo naknadaaaa

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ma kakovi. to ne bu prije 19tog.  :Sad:

----------


## Mingola

ima  šta  ua zabu?

----------


## suzeee

erste sjelo i to puuno više od očekivanog iiiiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Wink:

----------


## gabica80

sjelo u zabi

----------


## ZO

> sjelo u zabi


o jaaaaaaaaaaaado od 1600 kuna, odmah platila račune i skoro niš ni ostalo

hebem ti državu, šta ću tek sad kad počne grijanje

malo zahladilo, pa me odmah pere  :Grin:

----------


## lana sara

hoce i komplikacije danas biti ili tek sutraaa  :Sad: ((

----------


## zasad skulirana

> erste sjelo i to puuno više od očekivanog iiiiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


i meni,cak 10% vise nego prosli put! usporedjivam sa srpnjom, u kolovozu su bila 2 praznika,jeli to onda radi tih 16h? srpanj 168 vs. kolovoz 184....

----------


## KLARA31

i ja sam na RBA i sad gledala na internet bankarstvo i ništa mi nije sjelo,jel to znači da neće? Jer sam bolovanje otvorila 23.08 a papire sam predala prije 5.9 na hzzo

----------


## zibba

Komplikacije 0 bodova za sada. Nekoga ću upucati.

----------


## matis

Da li je nekome sjeo danas dječiji doplatak? Meni u hypo još nije..  :Sad:

----------


## lana sara

Jesu sjele danas nekom komplikacije ili pak djecji?????????

----------


## tasha

jel zna netko jesu li sijele komplikacije u RBA, nemam internet bankarstvo, a bankomat mi nije u blizini?!

----------


## KLARA31

je tasha,meni jutros na RBA nije bilo evo sad je  :Very Happy:

----------


## tasha

super super, hvala!!!!

----------


## lana sara

jel bilo u hpb????

----------


## lana sara

djecji sjeo u hpb , komplikacije jos nista  :Sad: (((

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

puno sam više dobila od prosječne ili uopće ikakve plaće.
dobro ne baš puno već kojih 200 kn više

----------


## Eci

Cure, dal je nekome sjela pomoć za opremu novorođenčeta, drugog, trećeg djeteta, ili kak se to već zove? Za treće je to onih 9000.

----------


## bucka

> puno sam više dobila od prosječne ili uopće ikakve plaće.
> dobro ne baš puno već kojih 200 kn više


ja 400kn više
u čemu je fora?

----------


## baps

> ja 400kn više
> u čemu je fora?


u fondu radnih sati za kolovoz 
http://www.obracun-placa.com/index.p...i-rada-u-2011/

porodiljna naknada = broj sati X neto satnica iz ER-1

----------


## bucka

thanx!

----------


## zadarmamica

u kojem vremenskom roku od dolaska rješenja za djecji doplatak dadu zaostatke.ovaj mjesec smo dobili prvi put djecji 250kn, ali zaostatci još ništa.

----------


## suzeee

hej cure imam pitanje.....dobila porodiljnuu (drugu) 19.9.i sada danas 23.9. još kao 2 300,na netbankingu piše upis porodiiljnih naknada isto kao i uvijek kad dobijem....to piše i za ovu 19.9 koja je bila puno više od odčekivanog....šta bi ovo moglo biti...možda ona jednokratna pomoć i to....al to sam predala tek prije tjedan dana papire.....jel zna tko...da nespičim tu lovu pa moram vratiti....

----------


## zadarmamica

jel možemo danas ocekivati porodiljnu??  :Smile:

----------


## suzeee

sumnjam.....sutra vjerovatno

----------


## irena02

danas nije bila u rba! u iščekivanju sam prve naknade.... :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Imam pitanje. Zaboravila sam kako to sve skupa ide. Porodiljni sam otvorila 3.10., termin mi je za mjesec dana. Kad očekujem prvu isplatu porodiljnog?

----------


## suzeee

> Imam pitanje. Zaboravila sam kako to sve skupa ide. Porodiljni sam otvorila 3.10., termin mi je za mjesec dana. Kad očekujem prvu isplatu porodiljnog?


prvu porodiljnu ćeš dobiti u 11 mj a sad ćeš još dobiti komplikacije ovaj mjesec

----------


## Trina

Ok,hvala ti

----------


## irena02

u rba još nije sjela naknada  :Sad:

----------


## suzeee

hoće li danas biti novčići.....

----------


## luce2006

Meni obicno budu 20. u mjesecu. Banka je HPB.

----------


## suzeee

ja sam Erste...znalo je biti i 18 u mjesecu

----------


## iva1602

a kad se mogu očekivat komplikacije, ZABA?

----------


## Ripcord

Obično je porodiljni 18., a komlikacije idu dan-dva poslije (obično 20.), ja iščekujem danas  :Klap:

----------


## ZO

rodiljna sjela u zabi

----------


## irena02

jesu kome sjele komplikacije, ja sam u rba

----------


## Lutonjica

prerano je za komplikacije

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjela naknada  :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljana02

Erste sjela porodiljna  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tomy

Komplikacije??? :Cekam:  Znam da je rano, al nadam se.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## malo janje

Poslje 12 sati bi trebale sjesti kaze teta u hzzo da su pustili uplatu

----------


## Tomy

Thanks  :Klap:

----------


## irena02

jeeeeej, sam da napokon sjednu komplikacije.... :Smile:

----------


## zibba

Zaba još ništa.

----------


## irena02

Rba još ništa!  :Sad:

----------


## Tomy

:Sad:  ja sam isto u RBA, valjda će biti iza 13h  :Mad:

----------


## irena02

sjele komplikacije u rba!  :Smile:

----------


## zibba

Sjela i Zaba

----------


## malo janje

i u pbz-u

----------


## AndrejaMa

> *DOKUMENTACIJA POTREBNA ZA OTVARANJE KOMPLIKACIJA U TRUDNOĆI:*
> 
> 1. Izvješće o bolovanju (doznaka) od liječnika Opće prakse
> 2. Potvrda o plaći (ER-1) od vašeg poslodavca za šestomjesečno razdoblje prije nastupa komplikacija
> 3. Popuniti obrazac (zahtjev) koji se nalazi u HZZO
> 4. Osobna iskaznica (preslika)
> 5. Zdravstvena iskaznica (preslika)
> 6. Kartica tekućeg računa (preslika
> 
> ...



Sad ja naravno, imam pitanje - konkretno.
Ja ću službeno otvoriti komplikacije 9.11.2011. (imam još par dan GO, radim do kraja ovog mjeseca)
Porodni dopust pada 30.11.2011. (45 dana prije).
Ja zadnjeg u mjesecu primam plaću za taj mjesec, dakle 31.10.bit će isplaćena plaća za 10. koji ulazi u prosjek unatrag zaključno sa 5. mjesecom (6 plaća). Ako dakle svu dokumentaciju odnesem na HZZO da sredine mjeseca, isplata za taj ostali dio 11. mjeseca bit će oko/do 20.12.?
Ima li neki rok do kada treba predati papire na HZZo od dana otvaranja komplikacija?
Sad tek vidim dakle da će mi naknada za 12. mjesec biti puna plaća prema mom prosjeku? :Very Happy: 
Trebala sam još raditi, ali moram na mirovanje, pa onda barem neko zadovoljstvo....

----------


## Tomy

Da, oko 20.12. bi trebala dobiti za komplikacije, a ovih 9 dana u 11.mj. ti plaća poslodavac (30.11.-ako sam dobro shvatila), nemaš neki rok za odnijeti to na HZZO, ali ako želiš dobiti naknadu na vrijeme tj. 20.12. moraš to riješiti do kraja mjeseca (11.)

----------


## AndrejaMa

Hvala na odgovoru, pretpostavljala sam da je tako!!

----------


## jele blond

Cure, jel netko zna ( ili gdje da tražim) do kud su stigli s isplatama za opremu novorođenčadi?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Jele* ti imaš dvojčeke - da li znaš da li ovu pomoć za nabavu opreme isplaćuju dvostruko za blizance? I da li ti već godinu dana čekaš na isplatu  :Shock:  (nadam se da nije tako...)

----------


## jele blond

> *Jele* ti imaš dvojčeke - da li znaš da li ovu pomoć za nabavu opreme isplaćuju dvostruko za blizance? I da li ti već godinu dana čekaš na isplatu  (nadam se da nije tako...)


Neeeee, ipak, Bogu hvala nije tako!
Onu pomoć koju dobiješ od HZZO-a dobiješ dvostruko.
Ja sad čekam ono od grada za ovu godinu. BTW. saznala sam da su u toku isplate za djecu rođenu u Kolovozu... :Smile:

----------


## suzeee

Ja sam dobla od grada.....danas....a kada idu ove druge i koliko za prvo djete??

----------


## suzeee

radujemo li se naknadi prije subote??

----------


## Tomy

Nadamo se...iako-dječji je tek u ponedjeljak...

----------


## zadarmamica

ja još cekam zaostatke od djecjeg

----------


## Trina

A koliko dugo se čeka ona otpremnina za dijete (od Hzzo-a ili koga već)? Posjetite me, dobivamo otpremninu, naknadu od svoje općine i to je to, jel tako?

----------


## zadarmamica

novce od grada-od svoje opcine sam cekala 3 miseca.a od države-hzzo mi je sjelo odmah nakon misec dana od prijave.isto kad i porodiljni.

----------


## Trina

Ja dobila od općine dan nakon prijave, evo sad gledala-jučer dali zahtjev, danas sjeli novci. Bome ni tome se nisam nadala od naše male, jadne, siromašne općine

----------


## Tomy

Porodiljna naknada je sutra...

----------


## suzeee

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Tomy

Al' ne znam kad će komplikacije, možda se i nama smiluju...

----------


## Trina

Jeli kome sjeo porodiljni?

----------


## Sumskovoce

U RBA ništa od komplikacija još  :Sad:

----------


## Tomy

Meni u RBA sjedne obično oko 13h, samo, danas bi trebao biti porodiljni, komplikacije su upitne  :Mad:

----------


## Tomy

Curke, u PBZ sjeo porodiljni, hmmm...mene komplikacije zanimaju...

----------


## suzeee

erste porodiljna još ništ.....

----------


## jgrizan

hypo još ništa...

----------


## bambus99

nista jos ni na splitskoj banci ...  :Sad: ((
sve mi se cini da onda nista za danas...  :Sad:

----------


## suzeee

u pbzu je navodno sjelo......

----------


## suzeee

erste sjela porodiljna

----------


## zadarmamica

meni uvik oko 13 sati sidne u splitskoj.a obavjest na mob kasni dan ,dan ipo.

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA upravo sjelo  :Very Happy: 
Bez brige, porodiljne naknade ce svima danas tokom dana sjesti.

----------


## Trina

Evo i na splitskoj je stiglo

----------


## zadarmamica

:Very Happy:  jeeeee 13 sati je.  :Smile:

----------


## iva1602

a kaj od komplikacija nebu niš danas....  :Sad: ((((( ?????

----------


## irena02

u rba niš od komplikacija!  :Sad:

----------


## Pax

Nije se ni trebalo nadati komplikacijama  :Sad:  kad uvijek idu nakon porodiljne.cekamo ponedjeljak...

Sent from my LG-P350 using Tapatalk

----------


## lana sara

oce biti danas sta od komplikacijaaa??????????  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lana sara

:Sad: ... izgleda ni danas nista, zvala riznicu, kazu da jos nisu dobili odobrenje i da ce najvjerovatnije sutra s djecjim bit komplikacije isplacene

----------


## Marsupilami

Zar djecji ne bi trebao biti danas?  :Unsure: 
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2743

----------


## lana sara

Neznam, meni tako ciko rekao... nadam se da se zabunio i da bude danas  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Dječji je stigao-st banka

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ništa od komplikacija danas  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## luce2006

> Dječji je stigao-st banka


ova moja HPB uvijek spora...i nikako da prokuzim kad se - oko kojeg sata - novci pojave na racunu  :Sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Dječji je stigao-st banka


I u RBA isto

----------


## andream

Javljajte za komplikacije (ZABA), i ja čekam s nestrpljenjem...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ipak i komplikacije u RBA stigle  :Grin:

----------


## ivanoheart

pratim vas ja i inače, ali evo registrirala sam se da javim svim budućim mamama da su komplikacije sjele u erste....good day....!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Tomy

:Very Happy:

----------


## iva1602

zaba još ništa....... katastrofa uvijek su zadnji

----------


## lana sara

Jel nekom sjelo u hpb??

----------


## lana sara

imam osjecaj da mi nece ni sjesti danas, a tako mi trebaju novceki....  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

komplikacije sjele u zabi

----------


## Ripcord

Nešto sam išla provjerit na e-zabu i vidjeh da je sjeo porodiljni! A nisam ga očekivala ni pod razno do ponedjeljka  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

I u RBA je sjelo  :Smile: 
U ponedjeljak krece DD  :Wink:

----------


## iva1602

znači i komplikacije bi mogle u ponedjeljak?

----------


## Tomy

> znači i komplikacije bi mogle u ponedjeljak?


 Pa baš bi mogle....  :Wink:

----------


## Trina

Je, i meni sjeo porodiljni. Dajte recite mi vi koje ste nedavno rodile i dobile onu otpremninu od države. Koliko točno se dobiva? ja dobila nešto puno novaca pa mi nije jasno što je to, pretpostavljam da je otpremnina ali nisam sigurna

----------


## Trina

Našla sam, otpremnina je 2 328,20

----------


## KLARA31

da li je tolika otpremnina i za Split?

----------


## Trina

ovo država daje svakoj rodilji. A svaki grad opet daje svojim građankama, ne znam koliko je za St, raspitaj se

----------


## zadarmamica

ja dobivam porodiljni onih minimalno (1663kn) , ali sam dobila više jucer.i nije mi jasno što je to.na internet bankarstvu piše porodiljna naknada.a djecji mi još nije bio.u ponediljak ce.kaže frendica da je to neki porez na bolovanje i porodiljni.njen poslodavac dobia obavjest.i zato je veci iznos.o kakvoj otpremnini pricate.pojma nemam  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Kad rodiš onda daš zahtjev na socijalnom za otpremninu, novce koje država daje svakom novorođenčetu.

----------


## zadarmamica

to sam dobila davno.mislila sam da je ovo nešto drugo u pitanju.

----------


## Marsupilami

Nije otpremnina nego opremnina tj. novac za opremu novorodjenceta  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

zato sam se ja zbunila,pa mi nije bilo jasno

----------


## KLARA31

Znači država daje opremninu za novorođenče 2.328kn, evo ako netko zna nek mi kaže koliko daje grad Split za prvo diejte. I šta se radi da bi se dobila ova otpremnina? Samo ić an socijalno sa rodnim listom?

----------


## Trina

> Nije otpremnina nego opremnina tj. novac za opremu novorodjenceta


Ahaa, viš, to nisam znala :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni su ovako rekli na hzzo-u. Kad se djete rodi treba ga prijaviti na zdravstveno. Popunjava se zahtjev na hzzo-u uz koji se prilaže preslika rodnog lista djeteta, uvjerenje o prebivalištu ili stalnom boravku u RH za majku i popunjava se taj broj prijave (broj osiguranja djeteta). Jednokratna novčana potpora za novorođeno djete iznosi 2328,20 kn.

----------


## irena02

jesu li kome sjele komplikacije?

----------


## Mia Lilly

U zabi nisu, upravo sam gledala. Dok mi je dio porodiljnog sjeo u petak.

----------


## astral

valjda će danas

----------


## Tomy

Da...valjda...još nikome ništa nije sjelo, hmmmm....  :Mad:

----------


## irena02

još ništa u rba...  :Sad:

----------


## Trina

dječji je stigao u splitskoj

----------


## Tomy

:Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## irena02

ništa od komplikacija!  :Sad:

----------


## lana sara

izgleda nista od komplikacija.... nevjerovatno....

----------


## iva1602

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  mislim stvarno,mi na komplikacijama smo uvijek zadnje rupe na svirali  :Sad: 

kad se dobiva prva porodiljna nakon bolovanja, prije poroda ili tek nakon poroda?

----------


## Marsupilami

> kad se dobiva prva porodiljna nakon bolovanja, prije poroda ili tek nakon poroda?


Sljedeci mjesec nakon otvaranja porodiljnog.

Bas mi je zao sto vam nisu bile komplikacije, nisu fer  :Sad:

----------


## KLARA31

Meni komplikacije nisu ni sjele nikada prije 22. u mj,pa se nisam ni razočarala, a dolaze mi redovitije i prije nego što je plaća! Tako da nije sve crno  :Smile:

----------


## Tomy

> Meni komplikacije nisu ni sjele nikada prije 22. u mj,pa se nisam ni razočarala, a dolaze mi redovitije i prije nego što je plaća! Tako da nije sve crno


 Ah...kako kome Klara (mislim na plaću)...pa zadnja 2 mj. su sjedale prije 22.  :Wink:

----------


## iva1602

zna li netko jel bude to danas? meni su uvijek sjele do 20. , prošli mj su jedino malo kasnile

----------


## iva1602

cure na jednom je forumu ženskica napisala da joj je sjelo u PBZ pa si provjerite ak imate tamo račune..kod mene na Zabi još niš

----------


## Trina

Ja sam mislila da dječji i komplikaciju idu istovremeno.

----------


## kloolk

> cure na jednom je forumu ženskica napisala da joj je sjelo u PBZ pa si provjerite ak imate tamo račune..kod mene na Zabi još niš


Sjelo u PBZ!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Sjelo u RBA

----------


## Mia Lilly

ZABA ništa. Upravo gledala.

----------


## lana sara

Hbp???? Jel sjelo kome?????

----------


## Tomy

> sjelo u rba


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Sumskovoce

> :-d:-d:-d


Misliš li  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 LOL

----------


## Tomy

Upravo to... al' treba i razmake koji put staviti  :Wink:   :Embarassed:

----------


## iva1602

jel kome sjelo u zabi?????

izgleda da će opet u pola 6 ko prošli mj , fakat nisu normalni, prvom prilikom mjenjam banku

----------


## đurđa76

u erste sjelo

----------


## iva1602

Zaba sjela!!

----------


## ana-

ispričavam se ali nisam našla točno di bi pitala za kumu pa ak postoji se ispričavam 

zanima je jesu li počele isplate putnih troškova od hzzo-a 

hvala unaprijed

----------


## manal

Cure, do kad treba odnijeti doznake u HZZO za komplikacije? Meni neće sjesti sad za prošli mjesec, prekasno sam odnijela (al ne sjećam se kad je to bilo...), sjest će mi tek krajem januara, koma!  :Undecided:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam ih uvijek nosila oko 25 u mjesecu. Navodno da se može do 5 u sljedećem mjesecu ali se onda zna dogoditi da se ne dobije naknada, kao u tvom slučaju.
Uglavnom, do kraja mjeseca.

----------


## manal

Hvala Mia Lilly! Odnijet ću u utorak onda.

----------


## iva1602

a meni je doktorica idući tjedan na godišnjem,dakle mogu dobiti tek 2.01. doznake.... budu mi onda isplatili u siječnju za prosinac? rekla mi je sestra preko tel.da stignem doznake predat do 5. u mj :/

----------


## astral

pa ako ideš osobno predat 2.01. mislim da ne bi trebalo bit problema?
 zar nema nekoga tko ti mijenja doktoricu?

----------


## andream

Predaje se do 5. u mjesecu, tako da ne bi trebalo biti problema. A doznaku ti može napisati i i onaj koji mijenja tvoju ginićku, zamjena treba biti osigurana za takve i hitne slučajeve.

----------


## Marsupilami

Meni je doznaku za otvaranje porodiljnog pisala doktorica na zamjeni bez problema tako da vjerujem da ni tebi nece raditi probleme za komplikacije  :Wink:

----------


## ardnas

Da, pišu doktorice na zamjenama, pa oni to sve imaju u računalu.

----------


## zadarmamica

16.12. je porodiljni bio. danas ništa  :Sad:

----------


## Tomy

A bit će ovaj tjedan...

----------


## Pesa

cure jedno pitanje.Naime ja sam dobila prvu doznaku na 6 mjeseci i vrijedi mi do veljače.Tada ce mali imati 4 mjeseca i sad ono sto me zanima je dali cu ja dobiti doznaku za slijedecih 6 mjeseci ili ne.
Dali ja dobivam prvih sest mjeseci djetetova rodjenja punu placu a nakon toga onih dvije i pol ili ide drugacije.
Zbunila me zamjenska doktorica koja mi je rekla da u veljaci potpisujem sa HZZO ugovor za ostalih 6 mjeseci i tada idem na manju plaću.Po tome bi znacilo da ja samo za prva četiri mjeseca dobivam punu plaću a ostalo smanjeno. 
Molim pomoć.
Hvala!

----------


## ardnas

prvih 6 mjeseci dobivaš prosjek svojih plaća. Kada ti beba navrši 4 mjeseca ideš u hzzo i podnosiš zahtjev za sljedećih 6 mjeseci i tada ti je naknada 2650...

----------


## L&L

Jeli nekome sjeo porodiljni

----------


## zadarmamica

upravo gledala na internet bankarstvu.u splitskoj još ništa.bude oko 13 sati

----------


## suzeee

Erste isto ništa...poslije 13h ćemo vidjeti

----------


## gabica80

ni u zabi ništa..

----------


## akaric

rba sjeli novčići!!!!!

----------


## L&L

pbz još ništa

----------


## ZO

> ni u zabi ništa..


zaba je valjda uvijek zadnja

----------


## Marsupilami

> rba sjeli novčići!!!!!


Meni nije sjelo, jesi sigurna da je to bila naknada?  :Unsure:

----------


## akaric

je je...naknada piše mi tako na netu!

----------


## akaric

a i nažalost ništa drugo mi ne sjeda...  :Sad:  !!!!

----------


## Trina

na splitskoj ništa

----------


## Trina

> a i nažalost ništa drugo mi ne sjeda...  !!!!


 :Laughing: , ovako je i meni a pretpostavljam i većini majki u Hrvatskoj

----------


## Marsupilami

Pa sta je to onda? Kod mene jos nista u RBA?  :Unsure:

----------


## Trina

pojma nemam, to ona biće preko veze nešto :Razz:

----------


## ardnas

RBA sjelo meni...

----------


## manal

> , ovako je i meni a pretpostavljam i većini majki u Hrvatskoj


ah Trina, to je više za  :Crying or Very sad: , ipak razumijem i ovo  :Laughing: 
(al sjedaju kile npr.!, bar meni) 
uh, jedva čekam da mi sjedne naknada pa da platim kredit i režije i poravnam fino stanje na računu na nulicu opet, do sljedećeg 20.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marsupilami

Info iz Jukiceve je da nisu jos svima pustene naknade na isplatu, mislim stvarno...

----------


## Trina

Nisu svima? Koji su kriteriji bili, opseg grudnog koša, debljina novčanika, boja kose? Aaaaa

----------


## Marsupilami

To se i ja pitam  :Unsure:

----------


## luce2006

HPB, sjelo.  :Smile:

----------


## kloolk

> a i nažalost ništa drugo mi ne sjeda...  !!!!


budi sretna da ti sjedne, moja samo protrči  :Cool: 
stiglo i meni u PBZ (i otišlo, kao da je nikad nije ni bilo)

----------


## astral

> ah Trina, to je više za , ipak razumijem i ovo 
> (al sjedaju kile npr.!, bar meni) 
> uh, jedva čekam da mi sjedne naknada pa da platim kredit i režije i poravnam fino stanje na računu na nulicu opet, do sljedećeg 20.



točno ovako i ja :Smile: 
samo što sam ja sretna ako sam na nuli  a ne u minusu (a nažalost jesam) :Sad:

----------


## Trina

Splitska sjelo

----------


## zadarmamica

meni nije u splitskoj  :Sad:

----------


## suzeee

u erste meni sjelo

----------


## Mia Lilly

U Zabi sjelo!

----------


## zasad skulirana

> prvih 6 mjeseci dobivaš prosjek svojih plaća. Kada ti beba navrši 4 mjeseca ideš u hzzo i podnosiš zahtjev za sljedećih 6 mjeseci i tada ti je naknada 2650...


Upsic,ja na totalno zaboravila,moja je sad napunila 5mj....
Hitam sutra odma u HZZO,nece mi valjda kasnit onda s tom naknadom???

----------


## migoh

> Upsic,ja na totalno zaboravila,moja je sad napunila 5mj....
> Hitam sutra odma u HZZO,nece mi valjda kasnit onda s tom naknadom???


Mislim da je tipfeler kod *ardnas* jer se zahtjev potpisuje kada beba navrši 5mj. (možda se može i ranije)  :Smile:  Ja sam išla kada je mali imao skoro 6mj. i sve je bilo ok,ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Fiiiju,hvala ti,vec sam vidjela kako mi ne sjeda ta crkavica na vrijeme...
Svejedno odoh ja sutra do HZZO-a....Jel' trebam ponjet kakvu papirologiju da me ne vrate?

----------


## S2000

Ja sam isla kad je D imao 5,5 mj. 
Sve i da zakasnis nece se nista strasno dogodit osim kasnjenja crkavice, hehe
Nazovi zavod ujutro pa ih pitaj sto ti sve treba. Koliko se sjecam muz isto treba potpisat da se on odrice koristenja roditeljskog al ja mislim da sam ga ja potpisala...

----------


## manal

> točno ovako i ja
> samo što sam ja sretna ako sam na nuli  a ne u minusu (a nažalost jesam)


Bila bi i ja u minusu *astral*, da mi ga nisu ukinuli. onda kad potrošimo moje "resurse" bušimu rupu u minusu na mm računu.  :Undecided: 

Inače meni nije sjelo u PBZ. Jel to krenu s isplatom sa zapada ili kako?  :Confused:   :Razz:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Inače meni nije sjelo u PBZ. Jel to krenu s isplatom sa zapada ili kako?


ni meni u splitskoj nije silo.

----------


## klara

> Fiiiju,hvala ti,vec sam vidjela kako mi ne sjeda ta crkavica na vrijeme...
> Svejedno odoh ja sutra do HZZO-a....Jel' trebam ponjet kakvu papirologiju da me ne vrate?


Ja zvala maloprije. Kasnimo i ti i ja, ali rekli su mi da nije prekasno.
Treba ponjet izjave koje smo dobili kod otvaranja porodiljnog. Ako si izgubila imaju ih tamo.

----------


## astral

> Bila bi i ja u minusu *astral*, da mi ga nisu ukinuli. onda kad potrošimo moje "resurse" bušimu rupu u minusu na mm računu.


mi isto tako samo obrnuto, MM nema minus a ja još imam ( samo neznam do kada) pa se krpimo :Laughing: ili možda bolje :Evil or Very Mad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## klara

I treba ponjet presliku rodnog lista.

----------


## zadarmamica

jeli bio danas možda djecji??
ja sam i ovaj mjesec dobila vecu uplatu porodiljnog.pa zbrajam sada.i opet mi ispada veca cifra i ako je djecji doša.a inace primam minimalac.imam još porodiljni do 22.04.
ispada da ovih drugih 6mj naknade dobivam više nego prvih 6.  :Very Happy:

----------


## @n@

Dječji kreće sutra.
Inače, ni meni u RBA još nije sjela naknada...

----------


## iva1602

a jel isplata komplikacija prije dječjeg ili poslije? kad će novčeki?

----------


## astral

mislim da tek u ponedjeljak :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

kaj nisu komplikacije 20. u mjesecu?

----------


## Tomy

Već 2. mj. muke po komplikacijama...  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

kako?
evo gledam zadnja 3mj.
19., 21., 20.
danas jos nista tako da vjerujem da ce sutra jer je 20. subota.

----------


## manal

aha! to su curama porodiljne sjele! ja mislila to sve sjeda zajedno. ja čekam komplikacije, ništa još danas, upravo sam gledala.

----------


## leonisa

ako se nije nesto promjenilo, prije su i rodiljne sjedale oko 20. i isto sam mislila da hzzo isplacuje sve u isto vrijeme. ocito sam krivo mislila  :Grin:

----------


## Darkica

Mislim da rodiljne idu prije komplikacija. Btw, 20. nije subota već petak :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

da  :Smile: 
hormoni  :Grin:

----------


## manal

Padam u nesvjest! Sjele komplikacije u PBZ!
Još ću malo gledati taj iznos na računu prije nego poplaćam račune...

----------


## iva1602

sjela zaba

----------


## irena02

sjelo i u rba

----------


## leonisa

> Padam u nesvjest! Sjele komplikacije u PBZ!
> Još ću malo gledati taj iznos na računu prije nego poplaćam račune...


nije da imam sta gledat...ok, nije vise crveno  :Grin:

----------


## Darkica

Jučer su sjele i u Erste

----------


## astral

splitska još ništa :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Ja zvala maloprije. Kasnimo i ti i ja, ali rekli su mi da nije prekasno.
> Treba ponjet izjave koje smo dobili kod otvaranja porodiljnog. Ako si izgubila imaju ih tamo.


Evo bila ja jutros,nista nisu komentirali da kasnim...
Prethodno isla kopirat rodni list,iskopala doma izjavu kod otvaranja....nista im nije trebalo osim potpisa MM-a (da se odrice prava na porodiljni)
Kako je odsutan ja se potpisala umjesto njega! :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Eto tako sam ti i napisala u mom prethodnom postu  :Smile: 
Super!

----------


## akaric

joj meni odleti...al eto...pola sata veselja cure moje... tako nam malo treba..  :Smile:

----------


## astral

kako došla tako ošla :Smile:

----------


## leonarda1

da li je sjela rba u hpb

----------


## mikka

nije mi jos sjela porodiljna u rba

jesam jedina ili  :Confused:

----------


## mravak

Da li je za drugih 6 mj. porodiljna naknada ista za sve? 

ovaj mjesec sam dobila cca 2200 kn(beba ima 7mj.) ... mislila sam da ću dobiti cca 2600??? kako se ona obračunava??

.... prvih 6 mj. sam dobila cca 3600....

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam na minimalcu.1663kn. a od  kad sam ušla u drugih 6mj porodiljnog dobivam 2203kn.nije mi jasno kako.

----------


## mikka

cure jel ima jos neka da joj nije sjela porodiljna u rba osim mene, da znam dal da zovem ili sta, sad je vec 5 dana proslo, ne znam di je zapelo

----------


## astral

mislim da je svima već sjelo 
meni kompilikacije u splitskoj jesu a oni su uvijek zadnji
*mikka,* zovi i vidi di je zapelo

----------


## Lutonjica

mikka, jesi produzila porodiljni?

----------


## Totto

Cure, oprostite ako pitam pitanje na koje je već odgovoreno, al da ne čitam 50 str topica...  :Smile: 

Dakle, 8.2. otvaram porodiljni  :Very Happy:  (onaj 45 dana prije termina), nisam na bolovanju i poslodavac će mi isplatiti dio plaće za tih 7 dana rada u veljači, ono što me zanima je kada mogu čekivati isplatu porodiljne naknade za veljaču? 

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mandy

> Da li je za drugih 6 mj. porodiljna naknada ista za sve? 
> 
> ovaj mjesec sam dobila cca 2200 kn(beba ima 7mj.) ... mislila sam da ću dobiti cca 2600??? kako se ona obračunava??
> 
> .... prvih 6 mj. sam dobila cca 3600....


meni se čini da taj obračun ide po broju radnih sati za svaki mjesec, tako da nije uvijek isti iznos-neka me ispravi netko ako griješim....

----------


## ardnas

da po broju radnih sati, ako vam je prosjek plaća bio manji od 4250kn.

----------


## ardnas

*Totto
*Za ove preostale dane češ predati do 5 ožujka i oko 20 ožujka će ti sjesti. Bitno je predati na vrijeme

----------


## anelis

Cure, molim za pomoć, tražim po forumu ali bezuspješno...
jeli bilo kakvih promjena po pitanju naknada za komplikacije. 
ima li kakav slućaj da se dobiva puna plaća kad si na komplikacijama ili je zbilja max cca 4200?

----------


## Inesz

maksimalna nakanda za komplikacije u trudoći je 4600 kn

----------


## Totto

*ardnas*, hvala   :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

da se nadamo sutra porodiljnoj naknadi???  :Smile: 
i zanima me za djecji produžiti, što trebam od dokumenata predati?? samo moja i muževa primanja iz prošle god,ili još neke dokumente??

----------


## suzeee

joj da bar bude sutra....da nečekamo ponedjeljak...:/

----------


## snow.ml

nitko se ne javlja!

----------


## gabica80

ništa izgleda u ponedjeljak..
a i tak mi svejedno dobijam drugi dio prodiljnog onaj prekrasni iznos od dvi tisuće kuna i još neš sitno..bas prekrasno !!!!

----------


## suzeee

a deeeeeeee....danas....a jel ikad bilo subotom... :Smile: )

----------


## snow.ml

jooj nadam se da će bit danas...uplata se vidi poslje 13 h tako da još ima vremena

----------


## iva1602

porodiljni sjeo u ZABI

----------


## laura29

Sjelo i u PBZ-u.

----------


## suzeee

juuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu još erste čekam.. :Smile: )

----------


## zibba

Cure, zna li tko koliko im treba za uplatiti onu jednokratnu pomoć s HZZO onih divnih 2300 kn ili koliko već je. Ja sam predala papire još u prosincu i rečeno mi je da će biti s naknadom ali nije došlo ni prošli ni ovaj mj.

----------


## laura29

Meni su isplatili s prvom rodiljnom naknadom nakon poroda, znači, u prosincu.
Nazovi pa ih pitaj gdje je zapelo.

----------


## zadarmamica

sjela porodiljna u splitskoj.  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

rba izgleda uvijek posljednja,još ništa

----------


## ardnas

meni je sjela rba u petak

----------


## mravak

erste porodiljna.....još ništa.....

----------


## ZO

> meni je sjela rba u petak


i meni u zabi

----------


## Traveller

jesu vam sjele komplikacije?

----------


## irena02

meni nisu još sjele! ja sam u rba  :Sad:

----------


## Traveller

toga sam se i bojala...a strah me i do bankomata, hehehe..

----------


## Marsupilami

> erste porodiljna.....još ništa.....


a jesi li ti predala papire za drugih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog na vrijeme?

----------


## astral

ni meni još ništa od komplikacija
bit će valjda sutra

----------


## irena02

nekužim zašto već nisu sjele komplikacije? ja sam u rba

----------


## di_zg

meni je porodiljni sjeo u rba još u petak

----------


## irena02

ma komplikacije inače sjedaju dan poslije porodiljnih naknada samo sad valjda zbog vikenda  još i kasne...  :Sad: 



> meni je porodiljni sjeo u rba još u petak

----------


## nevenera

nije mi meni jučer sjelo, otp
valjda će danas

----------


## manal

wtf, mislim komplikacije još nisu sjele!  :Shock:

----------


## nina70

nema niš od komplikacija ni u Erste. Na hzzo-u rekli između 20. i 24.  :Sad:

----------


## trampolina

Cure, kad sjedaju komplikacije inače? Budu li ikad kasnije od 25.?

----------


## astral

a inače 21. sjednu, ali zasad ništa još :Mad:

----------


## iva1602

> nema niš od komplikacija ni u Erste. Na hzzo-u rekli između 20. i 24.


kaj su oni ludi???? pa nikad ne sjedne kasnije od 21. ..... divno...sva sreća da čekam samo ostatak komplikacija, jer sam već na porodiljnom koji sjedne prije. ufffffffff .

----------


## KLARA31

trampolina nisu nikada kasnije od 22, a prošli mj su 17. baš sam se ponadala da će i ovog

----------


## Idnom

Komplikacije sjele u PBZ-u!  :Smile:

----------


## Shania

na hypo nema ništa još ..
a banka mi već šalje odbijene trajne naloge, jer sam imala na 15. u mj. 
Ovo mi je tek prva naknada koju trebam dobiti :Smile:

----------


## Traveller

Stigle i u rba

----------


## iva1602

sjela zaba

----------


## astral

i splitska!

----------


## manal

> na hypo nema ništa još ..
> a banka mi već šalje odbijene trajne naloge, jer sam imala na 15. u mj. 
> Ovo mi je tek prva naknada koju trebam dobiti


možeš promijeniti na 21, ili 22. to be on the safe side.

sjele su do 13h u PBZ, pa kako je došlo, tako i otišlo...  :Undecided:

----------


## nina70

sjele i u Erste.

----------


## astral

cure jedno pitanje:

od 8.3. mi se otvara porodiljni, hoće li mi onda isplata biti u 4 mjesecu ili tek u 5, pošto doznake obrađuju do 5 u mjesecu?

----------


## Idnom

Doznake se donose za proslo razdoblje, znaci ti ces dati doznake za 3. mjesec do 05.04. I onda ce ti oko 20.04. biti isplacena naknada.

----------


## astral

joj, da :Laughing: 
sad kad si to napisala, jasno mi je da sam pitala totalnu glupost jer to već znam :Laughing: 
joj kako mi mozak blokira :Shock: 

hvala :Smile:

----------


## Idnom

Ma sve OK, glavno da novceki sjednu!  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

curke, imam pitanjce jer sam odnedavno na iznenadnim komplikacijama. skužila sam da naknada za komplikacije sjeda iza 20. umjesecu, ali me zanima za kasnije: kad sjeda porodiljna naknada? moram priznati da sam izašla iz štosa i neke stvari zaboravila od prethodne trudnoće  :Razz: .

----------


## Lutonjica

porodiljna sjeda koji dan prije

----------


## leonisa

cure, ko otvara porodiljni?

ovi u hzzou mi kazu da dodjem s potvrdom od ginekologa, a ginekolog mi govori da mi otvara doktor opce prakse.
setaju me samo tako...

----------


## Franny

*Lutonjice*,  puno ti hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss: .

*leonisa*, koliko se ja sjećam, (dakle prije cca 5 godina je bilo tako), ginićka mi je dala neki "papirić" (ali službeni, nije ko na ceduljici) na kojem je pisalo moje stanje i očekivani datum poroda te datum početka porodiljnog. s time sam ja otišla do opće prakse i oni su mi dali doznake koje sam nosila na HZZO. ne znam je li se što promijenilo od tada?

----------


## mikka

da, gin ti daje potvrdu s kojom ti op otvara porodiljni

----------


## Lutonjica

s potvrdom od ginekologa ideš doktoru opće prakse koji ti onda otvara porodiljni

----------


## Idnom

Moje pitanje ne spada bas tu, al vidim da ste upucene pa cu pitati... Jel se porodiljni otvara 28 ili 45 dana prije poroda? Ima neki pravilnik ili to ovisi o tvom zdr. stanju?

----------


## Marsupilami

To ovisi o tvojoj volji, mozes otvoriti 45 dana prije ocekivanog dana poroda, a 28 dana prije poroda je obavezno.
Dakle mogucnost imas 45 dana prije poroda, a zakonsku obavezu najkasnije 28 dana prije poroda  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

45 dana mozes, a 28 moras

cure hvala. ginicka je rekla kako je ona vec u prijasnjoj povijesti bolesti, koja je trebala za komplikacije napisala kad bi se trebao otvoriti porodiljni, ali da je to do kontrolorke koja mi je trebala zadnji put preko op dati potvrdu s datumom s kojim moram otvoriti, a to nisam dobila.

znaci, vracam se op.

----------


## Idnom

Hvala cure!  :Smile:

----------


## suzeee

nema šanse da porodiljna bude prije ponedjeljka...ima ko kakvu nadu??

----------


## zadarmamica

znam da mi je prije par miseci sia porodiljni petak  16.  :Smile:

----------


## suzeee

eto NADE.......nadam se da neće bit ono što kažu za Nadu... :Wink:

----------


## eva133

Meni je prošli mjesec sjeo 22. :Shock:

----------


## Marsupilami

u 12.mj je sjela u petak 16.  :Smile: 

16.12.2011
 Dopust za njegu dj.s-Porodiljna n.

HRVATSKI ZAVOD ZA ZDRAVSTVENO OSIGU

----------


## Marsupilami

> eto NADE.......nadam se da neće bit ono što kažu za Nadu...


Ako Nada zakaze kazu da je Stefica cist ok haha

----------


## suzeee

štefica....nju neznam... :Wink: ....a daaaaaaaj novčića...ovo mi je zadnja prije one mizerije od 2400kn...daaaj da si kupim sako sa puf rukavima i podstavom u boji... :Smile: ).ehehehehe

----------


## Sumskovoce

i ja bi rado u bipu po snizene pampersice...

----------


## suzeee

nisam to vidjela.....snižene??s koliko na koliko

----------


## anakob

P
ozdrav cure,ja sam ovdije nova tudnica pa sam u maloj zabludi. 1.2.2012 sam bila na ivf-u i 25.02. je potvrđena trudnoća i otvorene komplikacije. Doktorica mi je dala doznaku na 60 dana koju sam predala u firmu,gdje mi nisu ništa rekli nego se sad uspostavilo da sam to morala na hzzo predti. Što  da sad radim?

----------


## Totto

znači ovako to izgleda kad čekaš isplatu rodiljne naknade  :Aparatic:

----------


## Inesz

*anakob*,
na kraju svakog mjeseca tvoja doktorica ti mora napisati doznaku koju nosiš na HZZO kako bi ti isplatili na vrijeme naknadu.
Ali ako ne odneseš za jedan mjesec, možeš zajedno odnijeti dvije doznake od svoje doktorice i tada će ti HZZO isplatiti odjednom naknade za dva mjeseca.
Ali prije toga u HZZO moraš odnijeti prosjek šesto mjesečne plaće koji ti daje poslodavac, fotokopiju osbne i tekućeg računa.

----------


## Inesz

totto,
da da, tako to izgleda. ovako je svaki mjesec-hoće novci danas ili ne.  :Smile: 
naknade stižu iza 20. u mjesecu, za prodiljni ne znam nisam još primila nijednu isplatu... neka isplate samo, jer ponekad mislim da će u skadu sa situacijom u državi samo reći-porodiljnu nećemo isplaćivati. sve se vratite na posao ako ga imate.

----------


## Marsupilami

> nisam to vidjela.....snižene??s koliko na koliko


Sa 105kn na 80kn, mozes isprintati kupon ovdje  :Wink: 
http://www.bipa.hr/Layouts/bp_Defaul...pageId=1145184

----------


## suzeee

jaaao super,hvala ti puno <3

----------


## Totto

> Sa 105kn na 80kn, mozes isprintati kupon ovdje 
> http://www.bipa.hr/Layouts/bp_Defaul...pageId=1145184


a di je kupon...? ja ga nisam našla ...

----------


## suzeee

> a di je kupon...? ja ga nisam našla ...


moraš katalog dowload... :Wink:

----------


## Rosalinda

Drage moje, ne znam jesam li fulala temu ali zanima me (budući da ja ne plačam dodatno zdravstveno HZZOu, plačam si rađe Croatia dodatno zdravstveno) - trudna sam i ukoliko se dogodi da trebam odležati nekoliko dana u bolnici ili slično, da li mi je to kao trudnici mukte ili bolje da počnem uplačivati dodatno HZZO-u (kojeg najiskrenije ne volim!)? Ima li netko iskustva s time?

----------


## suzeee

13h nitko niš nejavlja......šmrc...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Porodiljni sjeo u Zabi!

----------


## suzeee

juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## laya

evo ja sam nova ovdje ali često pratim ovu temu i isčekujem kao i svi vi... i sjeo je i u hypo... jeee  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

porodiljni sjeo u splitskoj  :Smile:   juhuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Very Happy:

----------


## suzeee

cure ...20.2. mi je isteklo onih prvih 6 mj......sad sam dobila oko 400 kn...pretpostavljam da je to od 20.2.do 1.3.tj 30tog.....a kad će mi ovaj rpvi dio biti tj onaj dio od prvih 6 mj...početkom drugog sam išla sklopiti taj novi ugovor....zašto samo 400kn...ako mi ono rješenje vrijedi do 20.2...zašto to nisam dobila??

----------


## Trina

> To ovisi o tvojoj volji, mozes otvoriti 45 dana prije ocekivanog dana poroda, a 28 dana prije poroda je obavezno.
> Dakle mogucnost imas 45 dana prije poroda, a zakonsku obavezu najkasnije 28 dana prije poroda



Nije ovako. Biraš oćeš 45 ili 28 ako si na komplikacijama prije toga. Ako si u radnom odnosu, možeš otvoriti samo 28 dana prije termina. Meni su tako rekli i imala sam cili cirkus radi toga. ustvari i nije neka komplikacija, dr ti otvori bolovanje dan dva i onda smiješ 45 dana prije. Neš ti logike ali ajde

----------


## Marsupilami

To se onda nesto promjenilo, ja sam prije koju godinu uredno otvorila 45 prije termina a radila sam do zadnjeg dana  :Unsure:

----------


## Trina

Ja sam bila sigurna da je tako ko što ti kažeš. Ali kad sam došla otvoriti porodiljni, doktorica mi je rekla ovako kako sam ti napisala a kad sam je ja uvjeravala da je u krivu, žena je išla zvati socijalni i provjeravati. Ipak sam ja bila u krviu. I kažu da nije to novi zakon. nego valjda neko ipak napravi kontra pravila, što ja znam.. Uglavnom, ona je meni otvorila par dana bolovanja  i onda sam otvorila porodiljni 45 dana prije

----------


## Trina

A glede teme, porodiljni je sjeo na st banci

----------


## zeljana02

porodiljni sjeo u erste  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Totto

uuu, kakvo iznenađenje  :Smile:  malo su požurili  :Laughing:

----------


## Totto

> Ja sam bila sigurna da je tako ko što ti kažeš. Ali kad sam došla otvoriti porodiljni, doktorica mi je rekla ovako kako sam ti napisala a kad sam je ja uvjeravala da je u krivu, žena je išla zvati socijalni i provjeravati. Ipak sam ja bila u krviu. I kažu da nije to novi zakon. nego valjda neko ipak napravi kontra pravila, što ja znam.. Uglavnom, ona je meni otvorila par dana bolovanja  i onda sam otvorila porodiljni 45 dana prije


 eh, a ja sam 08.02.2012. otvorila rodiljni bez da sam i jedan dan bila na komplikacijama/bolovanju, znači ipak je sve do doktora... :Smile:

----------


## suzeee

> cure ...20.2. mi je isteklo onih prvih 6 mj......sad sam dobila oko 400 kn...pretpostavljam da je to od 20.2.do 1.3.tj 30tog.....a kad će mi ovaj rpvi dio biti tj onaj dio od prvih 6 mj...početkom drugog sam išla sklopiti taj novi ugovor....zašto samo 400kn...ako mi ono rješenje vrijedi do 20.2...zašto to nisam dobila??


sjelo i ostalo...jesam se uspaničila.. :Smile: )

----------


## Marsupilami

> sjelo i ostalo...jesam se uspaničila..)


a sada po sako sa puf rukavima i podstavom u boji  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## KLARA31

jesu kome sjele komplikacije na rba?

----------


## erina

> Drage moje, ne znam jesam li fulala temu ali zanima me (budući da ja ne plačam dodatno zdravstveno HZZOu, plačam si rađe Croatia dodatno zdravstveno) - trudna sam i ukoliko se dogodi da trebam odležati nekoliko dana u bolnici ili slično, da li mi je to kao trudnici mukte ili bolje da počnem uplačivati dodatno HZZO-u (kojeg najiskrenije ne volim!)? Ima li netko iskustva s time?


Mukte koliko ja znam, kao trudnica si oslobođena plaćanja participacije. Neka me netko ispravi kao griješim.

Meni u RBA još ništa od komplikacija a jedan dan od porodiljnog sjeo još u petak!

----------


## KLARA31

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/dopu...-participacije

evo pročitaj ovdje,mukte je kako je erina rekla

----------


## eva133

Mislim da sam ot, ali oprostit ćete mi. Imam pitanje, da li trudnice moraju plaćati dopunsko?

Komplikacije još nisu sjele, danas provjeravala. Ja sam na hpb.

----------


## KLARA31

eva133 ništa nije obavezno,evo pročitaj na ovom linku šta sam stavila,šta sve obuhvaća,ja ga plaćam i dalje i opet me pitaju imam li dopunsko kad dođem negdje,npr.nema veze šta si trudnica da završiš u bolnici na ležanju nevezano za trudnoću platila bi

----------


## buba_erdeljan

Oprostite na gnajvaži, ali sam nova ovdje i ne znam na koju temu bih se obratila buduće ih je podosta neaktivno već neko vrijeme.
Dakle, moja je situacija sljedeća;
Vrlo sam malo trudna (tek napravila test) i radim na određeno (godinu dana), a ugovor mi istječe 18.04. (nema šanse za produljenjem, firma se uskoro gasi).
Prije toga sam radila od 01.09.2009. do 31.10.2010.; dakle bila sam nezaposlena i prijavljena na zavod od 31.10.20120.-18.04.2011. Budući imam mogućnost prijaviti se u drugoj firmi odmah po isteku ugovora (što planiram i učiniti) zanima me koliko najviše u toj novoj firmi moram biti prijavljena dok ne steknem pravo na bolovanje zbog kopmplikacija i hoću li uopće imati to pravo. Po mojim izračunima hoću, ali molim vas da mi i vi malo pomognete s matematikom.
Unaprijed hvala

----------


## irena02

još ništa od komplikacija u rba, a dio porodiljne sjeo u petak!  :Sad:

----------


## Idnom

Koliko ja znam za bilo sto vezano uz trudnocu ne trebas dopunsko, tj. besplatna je usluga za trudnice, ali ono sto nije vezano za trudnocu (tipa upala sljepog crijeva) ti mogu naplatiti ako nemas dopunsko.

----------


## Idnom

Nisu sjele komplikacije ni u PBZ, valjda ce sutra!!!

----------


## Franny

mah, nisu sjele ni u zabi  :Sad: . sutra je novi dan, kak se veli  :Razz: .

*buba- erdeljan*, probaj pitati na pravnim savjetima ili na topicu o komplikacijama. ja ti osobno to ne znam, ali se nadam da će ti ovdje cure znati odgovor ili te uputiti dalje  :Kiss: .

----------


## buba_erdeljan

Hvala, Franny.  :Smile:

----------


## manal

grrr, ništa još od komplikacija u PBZ-u. Kasnim sa plaćanjem svih računa!

----------


## Idnom

Sjelo u PBZ!!! Juhu!  :Smile:

----------


## manal

jeste, sjelo. evo odmah sam sve i platila, mašala!

----------


## erina

I RBA isto!

----------


## eva133

Meni još nije na hpb :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ivall

Zaba isto jos nista

----------


## Ivall

Evo sjela i Zaba - juuupiiii

----------


## ardnas

> Koliko ja znam za bilo sto vezano uz trudnocu ne trebas dopunsko, tj. besplatna je usluga za trudnice, ali ono sto nije vezano za trudnocu (tipa upala sljepog crijeva) ti mogu naplatiti ako nemas dopunsko.


 
Da upravo tako ja sam naknadno morala platiti dopunsko jer ga nisam otkazala na vrime, tako da bolje plaćati svaki misec nego posli od jedan put. Sve što je vezano za trudnoću se ne plaća. al ako te zaboli zub e to ti pokriva dopunsko ako ga plaćaš.

----------


## nevenera

otp sjelo još rano poslijepodne

----------


## eva133

Sjeo i meni.
Što se tiče dopunskog, nisam ga otkazala, znači morat ću plaćat.

----------


## nevenera

ja i dalje plaćam dopunsko, baš zbog onog što je neprokriveno tj nevezano za trudnoću.

----------


## Darkica

I ja, bez obzira na trudnoću, plaćam dopunsko...zlu ne trebalo :Smile:

----------


## astral

ako ste na komplikacijama onda vam je dopunsko besplatno, bar su meni tako rekli na hzzo kad sam pitala

----------


## Franny

*astral*, kaj to onda znači da npr. ne plaćamo dok smo na komplikacijama, ali kad nam krene službeni porodiljni, samo nastavimo plaćati? ne dugujemo im ništa za to razdoblje neplaćanja? ako znaš, javi, ako ne budem ja mailala u HZZO upit jer ja i dalje plaćam dopunsko, a na komplikacijama sam... pa javim kaj su mi odgovorili.

----------


## boška

> Drage moje, ne znam jesam li fulala temu ali zanima me (budući da ja ne plačam dodatno zdravstveno HZZOu, plačam si rađe Croatia dodatno zdravstveno) - trudna sam i ukoliko se dogodi da trebam odležati nekoliko dana u bolnici ili slično, da li mi je to kao trudnici mukte ili bolje da počnem uplačivati dodatno HZZO-u (kojeg najiskrenije ne volim!)? Ima li netko iskustva s time?


draga moja ti kao trudnica imaš sve besplatno
i kad rodiš porod i ležanje u bolnici je besplatno

----------


## miga24

I ja na komplikacijama od početka trudnoće i cijelo vrijeme plaćam dopunsko...

----------


## astral

> *astral*, kaj to onda znači da npr. ne plaćamo dok smo na komplikacijama, ali kad nam krene službeni porodiljni, samo nastavimo plaćati? ne dugujemo im ništa za to razdoblje neplaćanja? ako znaš, javi, ako ne budem ja mailala u HZZO upit jer ja i dalje plaćam dopunsko, a na komplikacijama sam... pa javim kaj su mi odgovorili.


nemojte me uhvatiti za riječ, ali čini mi se da je tako, mislim da bi bilo bolje da nazoveš hzzo i pitaš za svaki slučaj

----------


## Idnom

Ja sam prije nekih tjedan dana zvala HZZO vezano uz dopunsko. Na komplikacijama sam i dobivam max iznos naknade, a placa mi je bila visa od 5000 pa sam izmijenila ugovor pa sad placam dopunsko 80 kn umjesto dosadasnjih 130 kn. Nitko mi nije spominjao da mi je dopunsko besplatno, nego da ce mi smanjiti iznos jer imam manja primanja.
Mislim da je sve vezano za trudnocu besplatno (bez obzira imas li ili ne dopunsko), ali ako ti zatreba nesto drugo (npr. zubar, operacija sljepog crijeva i sl) moras platiti ako nemas dopunsko.

----------


## Idnom

Sa stranice od HZZO-a:
Da li je trudnicama potrebno dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje?
Trudnicama Zavod u cijelosti osigurava plaćanje zdravstvenih usluga, ali samo za stanja i poremećaje vezane na trudnoću. To znači da za sve druge bolesti, stanja ili povrede plaćaju sudjelovanje u troškovima tijekom korištenja zdravstvene zaštite, tako da preporučamo da se dopunski zdravstveno osiguraju.

----------


## astral

onda je tako. sorry, cure na dezinformaciji, vjerovatno se barba na zavodu i ja nismo dobro skužili  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

evo, ja dobila pismeni odgovor glasnogovornice HZZOa na mail, pa ću to citirati:



> Poštovana, 
> trudnicama Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje u cijelosti osigurava plaćanje zdravstvenih usluga, ali samo za stanja i poremećaje vezane na trudnoću. To znači da za sve druge bolesti, stanja ili povrede plaćaju sudjelovanje u troškovima tijekom korištenja zdravstvene zaštite (tzv. participaciju), ako nisu dopunski zdravstveno osigurane. Dakle, netočna je informacija da trudnice ne moraju plaćati dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje ako su isto ugovorile. 
> S poštovanjem,
> Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje


vidiš, i ja plaćam 130 kn, a možda bih se mogla prebacit na onih 80?? samo sam zaboravila do kojeg mjesečnog iznosa je dozvoljeno plaćati 80 kn, a od kojeg iznosa ide 130..bum i to pročačkala  :Wink: .

----------


## Franny

evo, našla sam na stranicama HZZOa :



> Cijena police iznosi:
> 
> 50,00 kuna mjesečno za osiguranika umirovljenika sa mirovinom nižom od 5.108,00 kuna80,00 kuna mjesečno za osiguranika umirovljenika sa mirovinom višom od 5.108,00 kuna80,00 kuna mjesečno za osiguranika sa plaćom ili dohotkom nižim od 5.108,00 kuna130,00 kuna mjesečno za osiguranika sa plaćom ili dohotkom višim od 5.108,00 kuna.
> Cijena police za osiguranika obvezno zdravstveno osiguranog u statusu člana obitelji, te za sve druge osiguranike iznosi 80,00 kuna mjesečno.


sad je ovo sve malo OT pa se nadam da nas / me neće dočekati packe  :Kiss: .

----------


## Idnom

Mislim da ako ti je mjesecno primanje do 5100 placas 80 kuna.
U HZZO-u dobijes potvrdu da si na naknadi za komplikacije u trudnoci i na salteru s tom potvrdom i policom za dopunsko osiguranje napravis izmjenu u ugovoru.

----------


## Franny

Meni su danas odgovorili iz HZZOa:



> Poštovana,
> trebali biste otići u Ispostavu Velika Gorica gdje će Vam prekinuti ovu policu i otvoriti novu na manji iznos, odnosno 80 kuna. Također, kada stupite na rodiljni dopust i kada Vam naknada bude delimitirana i ako bude viša od 5.108 kuna morat ćete ponovno prekinuti policu na 80 kuna i sklopiti novu na 130 kuna. 
> S poštovanjem,
> Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje

----------


## mlukacin

Cure,
dajte mi recite da li idu one naknade grada Zagreba? Trebali smo dobiti početkom ovog mjeseca kako smo i zadnje dvije godine dobivali ali ništa još nije sjelo?
Jel su to na kraju ukinuli ili kaj...?

----------


## ardnas

nisu ukinuli nego malo kasneeeeeeee

----------


## Idnom

Prilikom rodjenja 1. djeteta u obitelji navodno se dobije naknada od Grada Zagreba i HZZO-a. Koliko te naknade iznose za djecu rodjenu u 2012. i dal se isplacuju jednokratno ili na rate i kad (odmah po rodjenju, mjesec, dva poslije...)?

----------


## ardnas

od grada 1800 kn u dvije rate, prva 60 dana od kada predaš zahtjev. Od HZZO oko 2500 kn i dobiješ sve u komadu mjesec dana od kad predaš....

----------


## Idnom

Hvala Ardnas!  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

kad poćinje iščekivanje za ovomjesečnu naknadu? Hoćemo se počet nadat u ponedjeljak?

----------


## Iris

> od grada 1800 kn u dvije rate, prva 60 dana od kada predaš zahtjev. Od HZZO oko 2500 kn i dobiješ sve u komadu mjesec dana od kad predaš....


bome je ove godine onda dobrano kasnilo ovo od grada ,mi smo prvu ratu dobili 90 dana od predanog zahtjeva

----------


## zadarmamica

> kad poćinje iščekivanje za ovomjesečnu naknadu? Hoćemo se počet nadat u ponedjeljak?


utorak ili srida.nevirujen da ce u ponediljak.nažalost

----------


## mlukacin

Jel tko zna da li se mora prduljivati rodiljni nakon 30 mjeseci?
I da, meni naknada za treće još nije došla... Kasne mjesec dana....

----------


## Trina

Ima li ikakve šanse za danas?

----------


## L&L

Teško još nikad nije sjelo 16 uvijek 17 ili čak 18.-og

----------


## laura29

Na stranicama ministarstva piše da će biti isplata rodiljnih naknada od 16. do 19. Tako da ima šanse da bude danas.

----------


## Trina

> Teško još nikad nije sjelo 16 uvijek 17 ili čak 18.-og


Prošli mjesec je 16-og, nadam se da će i ovaj, u krizi sam totalnoj

----------


## mlukacin

Erste ništa.....

----------


## ZO

> Prošli mjesec je 16-og, nadam se da će i ovaj, u krizi sam totalnoj


dali su mrvicu ranije jer su 17. i 18. bili subota i nedjelja, a do 19. se nisu usudili produžiti valjda
evo ja gledala i zabu, ma nema šanse ako nije do sad

----------


## L&L

Niti u PBZ-u ništa

----------


## zadarmamica

Splitska- ništa. vjerojatno u sridu

----------


## tonili

Mislim da ipak neće biti ništa do srijede  :Sad:

----------


## di_zg

ni u RBA danas ništa  :Mad:

----------


## Franny

> Na stranicama ministarstva piše da će biti isplata rodiljnih naknada od 16. do 19. Tako da ima šanse da bude danas.


ali to se ne odnosi na komplikacije, jel tak?  :Sad:

----------


## Idnom

Odnosi se samo na porodiljne, a komplikacije su od 20. u mjesecu. Nadam se da ce biti u petak!!

----------


## Trina

Još ništa :Cekam:

----------


## zadarmamica

mene svrbi livi dlan  :Smile:  bit ce para  :Smile:  danas ili sutra.vjerojatno sutra

----------


## suzeee

kmeeee

----------


## jele blond

još ništa erste  :Sad:

----------


## Pax

ni pbz...očito ain't gonna happen danas  :Sad:

----------


## suzeee

sutra mora biti..:/

----------


## L&L

Još ništa u PBZ-u

----------


## zadarmamica

ništa u Splitskoj  :Sad:

----------


## zeljana02

erste jos nista  :Raspa:

----------


## zeljana02

cini se da je mom tekucem neugodno, nesto se jako crveni  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Laughing:  i moj je sramezljiv. Valjda hoce danas ti novceki sjest...

----------


## L&L

Ak su u nekoj banci sjeli bar se možemo nadati danas al ak već nisu u niti jednoj onda sutra :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## slavonka2

Zaba još ništa .....

----------


## suzeee

> cini se da je mom tekucem neugodno, nesto se jako crveni


baaaahaaaaaa...odličnoooo

----------


## suzeee

pa kakvi ******...prošli mj 16....ovaj mj će bit 20tog

----------


## Pax

Bem im... Treba jos iza 1 vidjeti...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

----------


## BuBA

PBZ počeo s isplatama, frendici sjeo porodiljni  :Smile:

----------


## di_zg

u rba još ništa....  :Sad:

----------


## BuBA

Ako su danas porodiljni, jel to znači da onda niš od komplikacija danas? nova sam u tom svemu pa niš ne kužim...prošli mjesec su mi komplikacije sjele 20.  :Confused:

----------


## filip

Sjelo RBA

----------


## kloolk

sjelo u PBZ, prije 15ak min

----------


## Pax

Sjelo pbz

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

----------


## Pax

Buba,kompl.idu nakon porodiljne

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

----------


## Trina

Splitska još ništa

----------


## BuBA

Hvala, znači nemoram danas očekivat ništa!  :Cekam:  


> Buba,kompl.idu nakon porodiljne
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

----------


## Lutonjica

ni volksbank

----------


## suzeee

erste nita još

----------


## krvavica

zaba sjelo
pitanje: roditeljska naknada mi je manja nego do sada, ne kužim zašto... ima nešto što ne znam ili da ih zovem?

----------


## krvavica

ispravak: rodiljna je još uvijek. ne roditeljska. tek sam predala zahtjev za roditeljsku. valjda sam zato zbrzala...  :Grin:

----------


## eva133

Jesu kome sjele komplikacije, slučajno?

----------


## zadarmamica

SPLITSKA  porodiljni jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Pax

> Hvala, znači nemoram danas očekivat ništa!


20-og bi trebale ici  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

----------


## Traveller

u rba je sjelo

----------


## Mia Lilly

> zaba sjelo


 :Yes:

----------


## Lutonjica

volksbank sjeo u međuvremenu

----------


## suzeee

eo sjeo i erste..

----------


## Franny

hjooj, blago vamaaa, kako sam vam zavidnaaaaa  :Razz: . nama budu komplikacije valjda u petak (daj Bože)...

----------


## zadarmamica

jeli danas djecji??

----------


## BuBA

sutra će bit, tako bar kažu... :Smile:

----------


## mlukacin

Ja sam prije dva mjeseca predala papire za dječji? Nema rješenja još... Kako to funkcionira? Kada bi mogla očekivati išta?

I da, da li je netko dobio uplatu o grada - tj. naknadu za rođenje djeteta?

----------


## BuBA

eto sjele i komplikacije upravo ako koga zanima  :Klap:

----------


## Idnom

Sjele komplikacije u PBZ-u!!!! Jupi!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

jeej, sjela i zaba, Bog ih blagoslovio, da mogu račune platit  :Wink:

----------


## Nitenaja

> Ja sam prije dva mjeseca predala papire za dječji? Nema rješenja još... Kako to funkcionira? Kada bi mogla očekivati išta?
> 
> I da, da li je netko dobio uplatu o grada - tj. naknadu za rođenje djeteta?


Što se tiče dječjeg,ako ti prihvate zahtjev možeš očekivati novac u 5 mjesecu i isplatu zaostataka,znači 2,3,4 mjesec,a nakon nekog vremena doći će ti rješenje!

----------


## *meri*

je li kome sjeo djecji?

----------


## Nitenaja

> je li kome sjeo djecji?


 Nikome,isplate ti tek počinju u svibnju jer rade ponovno rješenja na temelju novih zahtjeva,jesi predala za ovu godinu?

----------


## Trina

O čemu ti to, kakav svibanj? Dječji na temelju novih zahtjeva je bio prošli mjesec. Ali svejedno, nikakve pauze nema ni kad se obrađuju novi dječji

----------


## zadarmamica

meni još nije došlo novo rješenje za djecji.predala ga krajem drugog mj. a prošli mj sam isto dobila djecji.

----------


## *meri*

i ja dobila prosli mjesec

----------


## *meri*

evo, upravo sjelo u rba  :Very Happy:

----------


## mlukacin

Kaj je onda s tim dječjim? Kaj su već išle uplate?

----------


## mlukacin

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2830
Evo, tako da ne kužim tko je mogao dobiti ako su uplate išle tek danas ?

----------


## mlukacin

Da sam prije pitala pitala prije bi sjeo...
Dakle na erste je sjeo dječji

----------


## Trina

Splitska, dječji stigao. Hvala Bogu jer je porodiljni otišao na režije i dr račune. aaaaaaaa

----------


## Nitenaja

> O čemu ti to, kakav svibanj? Dječji na temelju novih zahtjeva je bio prošli mjesec. Ali svejedno, nikakve pauze nema ni kad se obrađuju novi dječji


Ma daj,tak mi je bilo prošle godine,odoh odma škicnut račun.Hvala,sory na krivoj info!Ja sam mislila da je prošli mjesec sjelo za drugi,i da do drugog vrjedi dječji.Svejedno pardon!

----------


## Nitenaja

Meni nije sjelo,a prošli mjesec je,jer to znači da imam pravo i ove godine,ak je prošli mj.bila uplata dj.dop.
*trina* mi smo prošle godine čekali do svibnja za isplatu jer smo slali prvi put zahtjev,tako da je bilo pauze,u svibnju su nam sjeli zaostaci!

----------


## @n@

Ni meni ovaj mj nije stigao dd

----------


## andjeli

bome ni meni,jel ikom sjeo doplatak

----------


## Nitenaja

Mislim da je sjeo u svim bankama,čitala sam da doplatak za 2012.godiunu kreće od 1.03.2012.,znači uplata dd za prošli mjesec je bila na osnovi od 2011.g.,a ovomjesečna uplata je na zahtjevima za ovu godinu.Kome nije sjelo,niti neće,barem tak se vidi!

----------


## Nitenaja

Čekati rješenje i eventualno zaostatke,sad razmišljam jesam li još kaj zaboravila od dokumentacije!

----------


## zadarmamica

meni sjeo dd i dobila 50kn manje.

----------


## Trina

> Čekati rješenje i eventualno zaostatke,sad razmišljam jesam li još kaj zaboravila od dokumentacije!


jesi računala, imate li pravo na dječji? Meni se jednom dogodilo da sam zaboravila ubaciti neke dokumente pa sam umjesto dječjeg dobila dopis da im dostavim te papire. Nazovi ih pa pitaj

----------


## astral

može jedno brzinsko pitanje o dd?

ja na komplikacijama ( trenutno na porodiljnom) imam oko 3400 kn
muž ima plaću 2500 kn
imamo curicu i sad ću rodit drugo 

da li i od kada imamo pravo na dd?

tnx

----------


## Trina

Kad rodiš, prosjek prihoda po članu će ti biti 1475 kn i imat ćeš pravo na dječji. Kad rodiš i kad skupiš papire od bebe i vaše i zahtjeva za dd, šalji tamo i počet ćeš dobivati od datuma prijave

----------


## astral

aha, hvala na brzom odgovoru!  :Smile:

----------


## Nitenaja

*trina*,po mojoj računici imam pravo,jedino razmišljam u dobitku je navedeno,odnosno po poreznoj kartici,dobitak od najma apartmana,i ta 3 mjeseca prelazimo limit za pravo na dd,no ostale mjesece ne,jedino 12 kad mm  dobije božičnicu.Neznam možda ta 4 mjeseca utječu.

----------


## Marsupilami

> *trina*,po mojoj računici imam pravo,jedino razmišljam u dobitku je navedeno,odnosno po poreznoj kartici,dobitak od najma apartmana,i ta 3 mjeseca prelazimo limit za pravo na dd,no ostale mjesece ne,jedino 12 kad mm  dobije božičnicu.Neznam možda ta 4 mjeseca utječu.


Prosjek primanja je bas to sto mu ime kaze, prosjek kroz cijelu godinu.
Nema tu "jedan mjesec prelazim, jedan ne", zbrajaju se svi prihodi na godisnjoj razini, djele se na 12 i onda mnozi brojem clanova kucanstva.
Ta cifra nesmije preci 1663 kn  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Ima li netko da mu nije sjeo dd? Ja zovem tamo cijelo jutro i nitko se ne javlja...

----------


## @n@

Da raspletem priču, ako još nekome nije sjeo dd, rekli su mi da još nisu stigli obraditi zahtjeve za dd osoba koje su predale svoj zahtjev krajem veljače. Slijedeći mjesec ćemo dobiti zaostatak i redovnu isplatu.

----------


## Nitenaja

> Da raspletem priču, ako još nekome nije sjeo dd, rekli su mi da još nisu stigli obraditi zahtjeve za dd osoba koje su predale svoj zahtjev krajem veljače. Slijedeći mjesec ćemo dobiti zaostatak i redovnu isplatu.


Tako je i meni jučer rečeno preko telefona!

----------


## Franny

hej, curke, kaj misite, kakve su šanse da komplikacije sjednu ipak u petak, 18. 5., a ne u ponedjeljak, 21. 5.?

----------


## zadarmamica

za komplikacije nevjerujem,ali porodiljnanaknada bi mogla u petak.

----------


## Idnom

> hej, curke, kaj misite, kakve su šanse da komplikacije sjednu ipak u petak, 18. 5., a ne u ponedjeljak, 21. 5.?


Bas i ja o tome razmisljam :/
Isto mislim da su nazalost sanse minimalne...

----------


## Franny

ahhh, neeećuuuu, šmrc  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## zadarmamica

da bar bude sutra naknada  :Smile: 

meni zadnji porodiljni  :Sad:

----------


## suzeee

ma ja vjerujem da će biiti sutra porodiljni...jer je već 2 puta bio 16tog jer je bio vikend...tako da nadam se da će biti sutra

----------


## andjeli

Sutra je  dječiji doplatak na stranicama mirovinskog piše.

----------


## anavi84

imam par pitanja 
zanima me gdje se prijavljuje za tu porodiljnu naknadu i šta sve treba za to?
dijeli li grad Osijek neku naknadu za novorođeno dijete i gdje se to predaje ako dijeli?
i još me zanima nešto za djećiji dop.(pošto se zbroj plaće djeli na osobe u kučanstvutko)tko sve spada u kućanstvo, muž ja i djete ili i svi koji još žive na toj adresi ???

----------


## leonisa

ne prijavljujes se vec otvaras porodiljni. 
potrebne su doznake tj. otvoren porodiljni od lijecnika, kojem je pak potrebna doznaka od ginekologa te iz firme prosjek place.
u hzzo-u.

DD:

Članak 19.
(1) Ukupni dohodak kućanstva jest zbroj dohotka (dohodak od nesamostalnog rada, dohodak od samostalne djelatnosti, dohodak od imovine i imovinska prava, dohodak od kapitala, dohodak od osiguranja) i drugih primanja koje ostvari korisnik i članovi njegovog kućanstva prema propisima o porezu na dohodak i odred*bama ovoga Zakona.
(2) Dohodak u smislu ovoga Zakona smatra se: plaća ostvarena kod poslodavca za rad u tuzemstvu i inozemstvu, mirovine i drugi dohoci iz prijašnjih odnosa po osnovi rada, dohodak od obrtničke djelatnosti, slobodnih zanimanja, poljoprivrede i šumarstva i od drugih samostalnih djelatnosti, dohodak od zakupnina i najamnina, dohodak od iznajmljivanja postelja, soba i apartmana putnicima i turistima, dohodak od vremenski ograni*čenog ustupa autorskih prava, prava industrijskog vlasništva i drugih imovinskih prava, dohodak od otuđenja i davanja na korištenje nekretnina i imovinskih prava, dohodak od dividenda i udjela u dobiti i kamata i dohodak po osnovi osiguranja života i dobrovoljnoga mirovinskog osiguranja.
(3) Druga primanja u smislu ovoga Zakona su: mirovine ostvarene u inozemstvu, naknade za vrijeme privremene spriječenosti za rad, naknade za porodni dopust i naknade zbog nezaposlenosti.
(4) Pod ukupnim dohotkom članova kućanstva, u smislu ovoga Zakona, podrazumijeva se dohodak iz stavka 1., 2. i 3. ovoga članka umanjen za iznos poreza i prireza.
Članak 20.
(1) Pod kućanstvom korisnika razumijeva se zajednica života, privređivanja i trošenja ostvarenoga ukupnog dohotka svih članova obitelji bez obzira na stupanj srodstva.
(2) Kod određivanja prava na doplatak za djecu i visine doplatka primjenom dohodovnog cenzusa ukupan dohodak ostvaren u prethodnoj kalendarskoj godini dijeli se na sve članove kućanstva.

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/233159.html

s tim da uzmes u obzir da kako dijelis primanja na broj kucanstava da uzmes u obzir i njihova primanja, odnosno ako, npr. u kuci zivite s roditeljima i oni imaju svoja primanja, da i njih zbrojis prije nego krenes dijeliti s brojem koji ukljucuje i njih.

----------


## irena02

ja se nadam da će porodiljni biti danas  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> ja se nadam da će porodiljni biti danas


Ako bude, bit će poslije 14 sati... vibram za sve naše budžete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jele blond

podne je prošlo...jel ikome sjelo???

----------


## irena02

rba ništa

----------


## migoh

zaba ništa

----------


## suzeee

erste ništa...sutra će...sigurna sam

----------


## trampolina

Stvarno ga očekujete već? Ja se ne sjećam da mi je dolazio prije 20.  :Unsure:

----------


## zadarmamica

iza 1 sigurno.nadam se  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trina

> Stvarno ga očekujete već? Ja se ne sjećam da mi je dolazio prije 20.


Dolazi skoro uvijek prije 20. Dječji dođe koji dan kasnije. Ja se isto nadam danas. Imam hrpu računa ispred sebe koje moram platiti

----------


## eva133

Komplikacije da ne očekujemo danas, jel da? Tek u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Franny

ja im se potajno nadam i danas popodne, iako sam se nekak pripremila da do ponedjeljka nikaj ...

----------


## ana25

hajjjj.poezdrav svim mamama.....evo ja sam novi clan pa da vas sve ljepo pozdravim......
dal tko zna da li  je  sjelo u pbz <3

----------


## ana25

mislite da nista do ponedjelj??? ma bit ce danas!!!!! negdje oko 12 13sati......dal tko ima vec neku informaciju dal je kom sjelo? :Klap:

----------


## Pax

Pbz nije.ako bude danas,nece ziher prije 13,14 h

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

----------


## Franny

ma porodiljni vjerojatno bude sjeo danas, ali komplikacije bi mogle u ponedjeljak, iako im se ja od  :Heart:  nadam i danas popodne (gledat ću oko 16, 17h, tada već sjednu na zabu)

----------


## ana25

meni je prosli puta sjelo vec oko 12......ajmo curke provjeravanje.....imali tko sta ili ne.....bilo bi ljepo kad bi sjeli.... :Joggler:  :Joggler:

----------


## Ivček

erste nije sjelo.

----------


## Pax

Pbz sjelo

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e

----------


## ani4

I u zabi!!

----------


## *meri*

rba  :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljana02

erste sjelo  :Very Happy:

----------


## suzeee

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj.... :Smile: ))

----------


## Idnom

To vam je sjeo porodiljni?
Jesu kome komplikacije?

----------


## zadarmamica

splitska silo  :Smile:  
eto.opraštam se od ove teme.moj zadnji porodiljni sjeo.  :Sad:

----------


## KLARA31

jesmo brze s javljanjem dobrih vijesti,neće komplikacije nikada prije porodiljnog ili skupa isti dan,u poned. će sigurno

----------


## Nitenaja

sjeo dječji doplatak u zabi

----------


## eva133

*Franny* javi ako sjedu. Ja sam gledala oko 15 h i na hpb nisu sjele.

----------


## Trina

meni danas stigao i porodiljni i dječji. Baš dobro

----------


## Franny

> *Franny* javi ako sjedu. Ja sam gledala oko 15 h i na hpb nisu sjele.


evo,ja sam sad gledala i niš od komplikacija  :Sad: 
ajmee, što sam ljubomorna na vas kojima je sjeo porodiljni  :Razz:

----------


## eva133

Ništa do ponedjeljka. Možda i bolje, sutra idem na kavu s prijateljicom, ali bi prije slijedio pohod po dm-u i dječjim trgovinama.

----------


## anavi84

nisam se dobro izrazila ja neradim pa me zanima imam li pravo na neka primanja

----------


## Franny

hmmm, *anavi84*, nisam baš sigurna. mislim da onda nemaš, ako ne radiš. tko bi ti ih isplatio? osim ako ne primaš socijalnu pomoć. ali stvarno nisam ziher ni za to....

----------


## eva133

Jesu sjele komplikacije ili je još rano?

----------


## Lutonjica

> nisam se dobro izrazila ja neradim pa me zanima imam li pravo na neka primanja


imaš pravo na porodiljnu naknadu za nezaposlene mame, od rođenja djeteta do 1. rođendana
ne znam što ti za to treba, mislim da kad rodiš trebaš doći na hzzo s rodnim listom djeteta i onda popuniš papire koji su za to potrebni. ali bolje da odeš na svoj hzzo i pitaš proceduru. u svakom slučaju, imaš pravo na naknadu.
također nemoj zaboraviti od hzzo tražiti jednokratnu naknadu za novorođenče, to isto doneseš rodni list djeteta kad se rodi

----------


## BuBA

Rano je još, pbz će oko 12-13 ili popodne oko 16-17

----------


## Shania

hypo ništa...i ja sam već gledala

----------


## Franny

ma ni zaba još nije sjela, mamicu im dlakavu. pa kaj oni misle?? prošlo je podne  :Mad:  .

*Lutonjica*, vidiš, ovo nisam znala da i nezaposlene mamem imaju pravo na naknadu. a na komplikacije?

----------


## BuBA

Ništa ni pbz još...a tak je ružan dan, taman za hodanje po nekom šoping centru  :Cekam:

----------


## bucka

> imaš pravo na porodiljnu naknadu za nezaposlene mame, od rođenja djeteta do 1. rođendana
> ne znam što ti za to treba, mislim da kad rodiš trebaš doći na hzzo s rodnim listom djeteta i onda popuniš papire koji su za to potrebni. ali bolje da odeš na svoj hzzo i pitaš proceduru. u svakom slučaju, imaš pravo na naknadu.
> također nemoj zaboraviti od hzzo tražiti jednokratnu naknadu za novorođenče, to isto doneseš rodni list djeteta kad se rodi


ali kolko znam mora biti prijavljena na hrv zavodu za zapošljavanje x vremena

----------


## BuBA

PBZ sjelo!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Nitenaja

idem škicnut zabu

----------


## Nitenaja

zaba...ništa :Sad:

----------


## Franny

evo, ja išla gledat u 13:40 i *zaba* je *sjela*, jeeej  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## Boxica

> ...ovo nisam znala da i nezaposlene mamem imaju pravo na naknadu. a na komplikacije?


komplikacije su bolovanje, a pravo na bolovanje imaju samo zaposleni...
jedino ako se komplikacije otvore dok je trudnica još u radnom odnosu pa neovisno o tome što u određenom trenutku prije poroda ostane bez posla ima pravno na naknadu

----------


## Lutonjica

> ali kolko znam mora biti prijavljena na hrv zavodu za zapošljavanje x vremena


ne mora
to se zove* rodiljna i roditeljska briga*:

*Korisnici*
Osobe izvan sustava rada koje ne ulaze ni u jednu od prethodnih socijalnih skupina:
 •    učenici i studenti u redovitom  školovanju (nakon prestanka redovnog statusa ostaje im pravo, ako su se u  roku od 30 dana prijavili na Hrvatski zavod za zapošljavanje)
•    umirovljenici i korisnici invalidske mirovine
•    osobe na profesionalnoj rehabilitaciji
•    osobe koje su prema propisima iz socijalne skrbi nesposobne za rad ili su uzdržavane osobe
•    majke-kućanice
•    svaki drugi korisnik koji ispunjava uvjete za roditelja izvan sustava rada, a pravo ne može ostvariti po drugoj osnovi.
*Uvjet* (mora biti ispunjen na dan rođenja djeteta odnosno na dan pravomoćnosti rješenja o posvojenju):
 •    hrvatsko državljanstvo ili status stranca s odobrenim stalnim boravkom
•    neprekidno prebivalište ili stalni boravak u RH najmanje 5 godina
•    obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje kod HZZO-a
*Pravo na rodiljnu i roditeljsku brigu* ostvaruje se na temelju:
rješenja područnog ureda HZZO-a
*Rokovi za podnošenje zahtjeva:*
 •    zahtjev podnesen u roku od 30 dana od dana rođenja djeteta – pravo se ostvaruje od dana rođenja djeteta
•    zahtjev podnesen u roku od 120 dana od dana rođenja djeteta – pravo se ostvaruje od dana podnošenja zahtjeva
•    zahtjev podnesen nakon 120 dana od dana rođenja djeteta – nema prava na rodiljnu brigu.

----------


## Lutonjica

a nezaposleni koji su na zavodu za zapošljavanje imaju pravo na *rodiljnu i roditeljsku poštedu*:

----------


## Mojca

Cure, neki neočekivani novci su mi sjeli na račun od hzzo pa sam u čudu.  

Prošli mjesec sam dobila posljednju naknadu u visini moje plaće (porodljini) i očekivala sam da ću ovaj mjesec dobiti 2600 kn (roditeljski). Kad ono, na računu nekih 6000 kn kao rodiljni dopust (a ja već na roditeljskom!) i 760 kn novčane potpore. 

Nije meni mrsko primit novce, ali ovo je greška, ha? Nisu ništa povećavali? Nikakva potpora se ne dijeli...?

----------


## zadarmamica

i meni su uplatili tri puta veci iznos,pa uzeli novce.sve na internet bankarstvu mi piše.uplate pa isplate.

----------


## Mojca

Šmrc... a baš lijepo izgleda. Idem još malo gledati prije nego mi maznu. 
 :Smile:

----------


## umiljata

može mala pomoć, još nisam dobila zadnju ratu od grada za Franku, na koji broj mogu nazvati da ih pitam za zdravlje???

----------


## anita rain

> a nezaposleni koji su na zavodu za zapošljavanje imaju pravo na *rodiljnu i roditeljsku poštedu*:


 Pozdrav..Imam jedno pitanjce: Ako ste nezaposleni, prijavljeni na Zavod za zapošljavanje, te primate naknadu (jer ste dobili otkaz), da li tada imate pravo dobivati naknadu dok ste na komplikacijama ili isto tek po rođenju dijeteta? I ako vam je to treće dijete da li imate naknadu do dijetetova trećeg rođendana? Hvala....

----------


## Franny

imam i ja jedno pitanje: curke, dajte me podsjetite, molim vas, kak to ide kad s komplikacija prelaziš na porodiljni u smislu da li ovima na HZZOu trebam ponovno slati kakav prosjek plaće ili je dovoljno ono što sam im na početku donijela? na temelju čega će mi obračunavati porodiljnu naknadu? recimo, meni će do cca 16. 8. ići komplikacije, a od 17.8. porodiljni. znam da je još to sve daleko, ali me baš zanima. hvala na odg  :Kiss: .

----------


## BuBA

> imam i ja jedno pitanje: curke, dajte me podsjetite, molim vas, kak to ide kad s komplikacija prelaziš na porodiljni u smislu da li ovima na HZZOu trebam ponovno slati kakav prosjek plaće ili je dovoljno ono što sam im na početku donijela? na temelju čega će mi obračunavati porodiljnu naknadu? recimo, meni će do cca 16. 8. ići komplikacije, a od 17.8. porodiljni. znam da je još to sve daleko, ali me baš zanima. hvala na odg .


I mene to zanima, a vidim i da smo blizu s terminom, meni je 27.9 i isto tako negdje u 8 mj. mi treba ići porodiljni! a pošto mi je ovo prva trudnoća nemam pojma o ničemu!  :Confused:

----------


## ardnas

> imam i ja jedno pitanje: curke, dajte me podsjetite, molim vas, kak to ide kad s komplikacija prelaziš na porodiljni u smislu da li ovima na HZZOu trebam ponovno slati kakav prosjek plaće ili je dovoljno ono što sam im na početku donijela? na temelju čega će mi obračunavati porodiljnu naknadu? recimo, meni će do cca 16. 8. ići komplikacije, a od 17.8. porodiljni. znam da je još to sve daleko, ali me baš zanima. hvala na odg .


Samo ti dr daje dvije doznake i to nosiš u hzzo, nikakav prosjek plaće, ja sam samo odnila ponovno kopiju osobne i kopiju računa u banci, mislim kartice na koju će mi sjedati novci.

----------


## Franny

*ardnas*, hvala ti na odgovoru  :Kiss: .
*BuBA*, meni je termin cca 30.9. ali mi je to 2. dijete pa se nadam da će i ranije  :Razz: . rekla mi je ginićka da si računam početak porodiljnog kad navršim 34 tt (tak si i ti možeš izračunati kad počinje tvoj)  :Kiss: .

----------


## Boxica

> Pozdrav..Imam jedno pitanjce: Ako ste nezaposleni, prijavljeni na Zavod za zapošljavanje, te primate naknadu (jer ste dobili otkaz), da li tada imate pravo dobivati naknadu dok ste na komplikacijama ili isto tek po rođenju dijeteta? I ako vam je to treće dijete da li imate naknadu do dijetetova trećeg rođendana? Hvala....


komplikacije su bolovanje, a to koriste samo zaposleni!
dakle dobivaš naknadu od Zavoda za zapošljavanje dok ne rodiš, tada se ona zamrzava, dobivaš porodiljni godinu dana, kada ti istekne porodiljni ponovo dobivaš naknadu sa burze (ukoliko u međuvremenu ne neađeš posao)

----------


## Boxica

> može mala pomoć, još nisam dobila zadnju ratu od grada za Franku, na koji broj mogu nazvati da ih pitam za zdravlje???


kasne sa isplatama oko dva mjeseca, a sada su navodno totalno bez para tako da hrpa ljudi nije dobila naknadu

----------


## umiljata

> kasne sa isplatama oko dva mjeseca, a sada su navodno totalno bez para tako da hrpa ljudi nije dobila naknadu


baš krasno... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## manal

cure, molim savjet: na komplikacijama sam već dugo, sad bi već otvarala porodiljni. pita me doktorica da ja kažem šta mi se više isplati, da ga otvori 45 dana prije termina ili 28 dana...  :Confused:  mislim, nemam pojma. kako isplati? ako mi otvori ovaj 45 dana prije, prije ću dobivati iznos plaće, a ne limitirano za komplikacije, ali znači li to možda da nakon poroda imam 5, a ne 6 mjeseci porodiljnog (s punom plaćom)? hvala!

----------


## Franny

da, dobivat ćeš prije puni iznos plaće i ne, neće ti se smanjit porodiljni jer ti možeš roditi npr. i ranije od predviđenig termina (ali i kasnije) pa ti se u tom slučaju raćuna slijedeće:
a) ako rodiš ranije, ide 6 mjeseci od izračunatog termina poroda - npr. termin ti je 22. 7. a ti rodiš 1. 7., imaš pravo od 22. 7. na 6 mjeseci.
b) ako rodiš kasnije od temina (preneseš), imaš pravo od datuma rođenja - npr. rodiš 25. 7. i računa ti se od toga datuma 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Boxica

> cure, molim savjet: na komplikacijama sam već dugo, sad bi već otvarala porodiljni. pita me doktorica da ja kažem šta mi se više isplati, da ga otvori 45 dana prije termina ili 28 dana...  mislim, nemam pojma. kako isplati? ako mi otvori ovaj 45 dana prije, prije ću dobivati iznos plaće, a ne limitirano za komplikacije, ali znači li to možda da nakon poroda imam 5, a ne 6 mjeseci porodiljnog (s punom plaćom)? hvala!


ovih prvih 6 mjeseci ti se UVIJEK računa od datuma poroda  ( u slučaju da rodiš prije navršenih 38 tt , puna naknada će ti se produžiti za toliko koliko si ranije rodila)
otvaranje porodiljnog 45 ili 28 dana prije ti je ajmo reći bonus obračun (puna naknada) i o tome ne ovisi rok od 6 mj nakon poroda...*

Franny* neznam od kuda ti ova opcija po A...

----------


## Franny

> *Franny* neznam od kuda ti ova opcija po A...


provjereno i doživljeno od HZZOa 2008.  :Wink: . moja susjeda je rodila 5 tjedana prije termina i na kraju je išla raditi 3.9. (kad bi mali navršio godinu dana po terminu), a a ne 27.7. kad je zbilja rodila i kad je mali zbilja navršio godinu dana. samo kaj to mnogi ne znaju. da imaš pravo početi raditi na dan termina, u slučaju da si rodio ranije.

----------


## đurđa76

da se nadovežem imate pravo i na naknadu do datuma termina ako ste rodili ranije,to se predaje zahtjev kad se nosi doznaka valjda sa 6 mjeseci porodiljnog

----------


## ardnas

da razjasnimo, 
prijevremeni porod do *36+6*, samo onda se može tražiti produljenje prvih 6 mjeseci.
Znači ako je žena rodila u 35 TT, ili 32 TT ima pravo biti na prvih 6 mjeseci od dana termina + 6 mjeseci.
U HZZO se nosi potvrda od ginekologa kada je bio pravi termin i tamo se ispuno zahtjev.

----------


## manal

Hvala puno na detaljnim informacijama! nazvat ću je onda da otvara! (Jeez, već smo dotle dogurali...)

----------


## artisan

ja bi trebala od 25.06. počet koristiti 45 dana, da li mogu već oko 15. otić kod socijalca da mi to napravi? znači prvo idem kod njega, onda s tim kod dr opće prakse, i to nosim na posao gdje ću dobit obrazac, i na kraju s tim idem u HZZO? jesam dobro pohvatala?
pošto mi je termin 09.08., onda nosim doznake u hzzo za 6. mjesec i 7. ili?

----------


## Boxica

> provjereno i doživljeno od HZZOa 2008. . moja susjeda je rodila 5 tjedana prije termina i na kraju je išla raditi 3.9. (kad bi mali navršio godinu dana po terminu), a a ne 27.7. kad je zbilja rodila i kad je mali zbilja navršio godinu dana. samo kaj to mnogi ne znaju. da imaš pravo početi raditi na dan termina, u slučaju da si rodio ranije.


to je točno, samo što ti nisi točno to objasnila u prvom postu...
*
ardnas* je dala sve u detalje

----------


## Boxica

> ja bi trebala od 25.06. počet koristiti 45 dana, da li mogu već oko 15. otić kod socijalca da mi to napravi? znači prvo idem kod njega, onda s tim kod dr opće prakse, i to nosim na posao gdje ću dobit obrazac, i na kraju s tim idem u HZZO? jesam dobro pohvatala?
> pošto mi je termin 09.08., onda nosim doznake u hzzo za 6. mjesec i 7. ili?


dobiti ćeš samo jedne doznake za otvaranje PD i to dalje rješavaš tako kako si rekla

----------


## artisan

Hvala na odgovoru  :Wink:

----------


## eva133

Koliko iznosi naknada od tih 45 dana. Da li dobivamo isto ili se smanjuje?

----------


## artisan

prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća, umanjeno za prijevoz. nek me netko ispravi ako sam krivo napisala. To je ako si zaposlena, naravno

----------


## Franny

dobro si napisala, *ardnas*.

----------


## umiljata

> kasne sa isplatama oko dva mjeseca, a sada su navodno totalno bez para tako da hrpa ljudi nije dobila naknadu


stigla lova 31.05.!!!!

----------


## di_zg

nada li se tko isplati porodiljnog danas?

----------


## Mingola

ne.ako bi 18. bio sutra mozda, ali ponedeljak je 18. pa vjerovatno ce biti tek tada

----------


## suzeee

hoće li biti danas naknada...jel ima tko kakav info

----------


## Trina

taman sam sad gledala, nema još ništa.

----------


## Zrina

Sjela porodiljna na PBZ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trina

Ajme super, ja sam već mislila da ništa od toga danas

----------


## irena02

jeeeej onda će biti i rba  :Smile:  uskoro

----------


## lola3

Cure, ja sam od idućeg tjedna na porodiljnom. Čini mi se da su uplaćivali tek nakon 20. u mjesecu kad sam prošl put rodila. Sad mu se znači mogu nadati već 18.???
To bi bilo super zbog kredita...

----------


## Trina

Evo i na splitskoj sjelo

----------


## nevenera

sjelo u otp

----------


## zibba

Zaba sjela

----------


## irena02

rba još ništa

----------


## Sumskovoce

ma gamad jedna. Ni meni u RBA ništa. Ljuta sam  :cupakosu:

----------


## Ivček

U Erste sjelo i to 1000 kuna više. Zna li netko zbog čega je to? Ovo mi je druga naknada od kad sam rodila i treća ukupno.

----------


## Ivček

U Erste sjelo i to 1000 kuna više. Zna li netko zbog čega je to? Ovo mi je druga naknada od kad sam rodila i četvrta ukupno.

----------


## tasha

Možda si dobila dio naknade od grada, ja sam isto dobila nakon 60 dana



> U Erste sjelo i to 1000 kuna više. Zna li netko zbog čega je to? Ovo mi je druga naknada od kad sam rodila i četvrta ukupno.

----------


## anita rain

Pozdrav.... Zna li netko kada sjedaju komplikacije u trudnoći? Nisam išla provjeravati, ali čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da one sjedaju kad i dječji tj. nekoliko dana nakon porodiljnog? Ili se varam....hvala....

----------


## eva133

> Pozdrav.... Zna li netko kada sjedaju komplikacije u trudnoći? Nisam išla provjeravati, ali čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da one sjedaju kad i dječji tj. nekoliko dana nakon porodiljnog? Ili se varam....hvala....


Trebale bi 20.

----------


## Franny

Moji računi se nadaju da budu komplikacije sjele sutra  :Razz: .

----------


## bundevica

Za dječji doplatak još nema vjesti...malo kasni ovaj mjesec?

----------


## Marsupilami

To sam se i ja cudila, to im se jos nije do sada desilo  :Unsure: 
Nadam se da je samo admin na godisnjem  :Grin:

----------


## bundevica

zvala sam, rekli su sutra ide dječji doplatak

----------


## Idnom

Sjele komplikacije u PBZ!  :Smile:

----------


## BuBA

jupiiii!! hvala na info  :Smile: )) ja uopće nisam očekivala danas, baš ugodno iznenađenje!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Franny

hjooj, blago vamaaaaaa... meni u zabi još nije. ali do sutra onda bude i zaba  :Wink: .

----------


## Franny

sjela zaba, lalala  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ...

----------


## ribicaa

jel sjeo ikome dječji doplatak???? pogotovo u zagrebačkoj banci već sam luda od gledanja?

----------


## Marsupilami

djecji je jucer sjeo svima  :Unsure:

----------


## ribicaa

već nas treći mjesec zakidaju a rekli da će u 6 mjesecu nam sigurno sjesti ...

----------


## Marsupilami

ah to njihovo "sigurno" treba uvijek uzeti sa zadrskom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Franny

curke, imam pitanjce, koja možda i ne spada tu, a možda i spada  :Confused: . dok sam na komplikacijama, imam li sad pravo na regres, kad moji iz firme odu na g.o. (imamo kolektivni, radim u školi)?? ne sjećam se kako je to bilo prije 5 god, kad sam bila na porodiljnom, a možda se sad nešto izmijenilo. naime, ja sam si zamislila da imam pravo na regres onda kad koristim stari g.o., a to će biti u 5 mj. iduće godine. frendica mi kaže da ću ga dobiti sada, da tako dijele u njihovoj školi, pa me zanima, imate li možda vi kakva iskustva s time??  :Kiss: .

----------


## Shania

Tako sam tužna i zabrinuta kako ću???

Još jedne  komplikacije i onda selim na burzovnih i otvaranje porodiljnog. 1660 kn..
Brzo mi je sve to prošlo.

Meni je sjelo 300 kn više komplikacija??!! ne znam zašto ali me obradovalo

----------


## Idnom

> curke, imam pitanjce, koja možda i ne spada tu, a možda i spada . dok sam na komplikacijama, imam li sad pravo na regres, kad moji iz firme odu na g.o. (imamo kolektivni, radim u školi)?? ne sjećam se kako je to bilo prije 5 god, kad sam bila na porodiljnom, a možda se sad nešto izmijenilo. naime, ja sam si zamislila da imam pravo na regres onda kad koristim stari g.o., a to će biti u 5 mj. iduće godine. frendica mi kaže da ću ga dobiti sada, da tako dijele u njihovoj školi, pa me zanima, imate li možda vi kakva iskustva s time?? .


Ja ne radim u skoli, nego u vrticu pa mozda ima razlike, ali cu ti napisati svoje iskustvo.
Meni su savjetovali da radi regresa prekinem na neko vrijeme komplikacije (ne vise od 30 dana tako da mogu na nastavno bolovanje i ne zeznem si naknadu!) i koristim novi gidisnji jer navodno samo u tom slucaju imam pravo na regres jer oni sad salju rjesenja godisnjih odmora na temelju kojih se regres isplacuje. 
Mozda je kod tebe drukcije, al probaj saznati dal regres svima ide po inerciji ili na temelju rjesenja za GO.

----------


## Franny

hvala, *Idnom* . ma pitat ću jer mi muž radi u našem Ministarstvu, ali ne može mi to doznatiprije četvrtka, pa sam mislila da li netko možda zna kakvu info prije toga. budem se ja sad malo bacila u kalkulacije, hehe. hvala još jednom .

----------


## snow.ml

frani ja nisam prošle godine dobila regres jer nisam koristila godišnji nego sam ga dobila ove godine kad sam koristila stari, jer sa rješenjem se dobiva i regres...mislim da imamo isti kolektivni

----------


## Franny

*snow.ml*, pa da, to je i meni nekak logičnije, samo kaj me frendica uvjeravala drugačije, pa reko da provjerim. međutim, tako je kako ti kažeš jer je isto bilo i kod moje kolegice, iz mojeg kolektiva, provjerila sam jučer.
cure, hvala vam svima  :Kiss: .

----------


## modesty4

Cure imala bih pitanje u vezi visine naknade.
Trenutno sam na komplikacijama i primam onih 4.257 kn, naravno zaposlena sam i plaća mi je veća od ove naknade koju primamo. Kada budem prešla na porodiljni koliki iznos ću tada doivati? Da li prosjek moje plaće ili opet neki njihov državni prosjek obzirom da zadnjih 6 mjeseci plaću nisam primala već naknadu dok sam na komplikacijama.

----------


## azrijelka36

imam i ja pitanjce.zaposlena sam. prvih 6mj porodiljnog sam dobivala onaj minimum od 600-800kn koliko već je, drugih 6 mjeseci rodiljnog 1683kn, sad su mi još za malu produžili rodiljni na 3 mjeseca i tu primam 2160kn. opet sam trudna. koliko ću dobivati kad odem na komplikacije-nakon isteka ova 3 mjeseca (mislim da mi više neće produžiti za ovo prvo djete). odnosno-koliko se mjeseci uzima prosjek prije komplikacija 3 ili 6? i koji postotak od toga dobijem na komplikacijama?

----------


## Franny

*modesty4*, kad si se prijavljivala na komplikacije, dala si im potvrdu o iznosu plaće u zadnjih 6 mjeseci, jel tako? kad krene porodiljni, dobivat ćeš tzv. "punu" plaću, tj. taj prosjek od 6 mjeseci, a svakako više od 4.257 (ukoliko ti je plaća veća od toga).

*azrijelka36*, koliko ja znam (a možda se što i promijenilo, pa nek me isprave one koje su upućenije), ako s porodiljnog opet krećeš na komplikacije, gleda ti se taj zadnji (mali) prosjek unazad 6 mjeci pa su ti i komplikacije mizerne, a puno manje od 4.257. kako to da si prvi dio porodiljnog dobivala samo 600 - 800 kn, a drugi dio duplo više? jer ako ti je plaća npr. 2.500 (karikiram), onda si u prvom dijelu trebala dobiti barem približno toliko. to je zato jer si odmah s prvog porodiljnog krenula na drugi? ako je tako, onda znaš kakva bude procedura kad s drugog porodiljnog kreneš na 3. komplikacije.

----------


## modesty4

Franny hvala ti. Da, predala sam potvrdu o visini plaće kada sam išla na komplikacje. I plaća mi je veća od 4.257,00 tako da mi je bitno znati koliko ću dobiti prvih 6 mjeseci na porodiljnom.
Azrijelka 36, ne znam detalje o novčanim iznosima i računanju visine koliko bi trebala dobiti, ali znam da je jedna moja kolegica prije par mjeseci ostala trudna za vrijeme porodiljnog i došla je raditi neko vrijeme upravo zbog toga prosjeka.

----------


## azrijelka36

*azrijelka36*, koliko ja znam (a možda se što i promijenilo, pa nek me isprave one koje su upućenije), ako s porodiljnog opet krećeš na komplikacije, gleda ti se taj zadnji (mali) prosjek unazad 6 mjeci pa su ti i komplikacije mizerne, a puno manje od 4.257. kako to da si prvi dio porodiljnog dobivala samo 600 - 800 kn, a drugi dio duplo više? jer ako ti je plaća npr. 2.500 (karikiram), onda si u prvom dijelu trebala dobiti barem približno toliko. to je zato jer si odmah s prvog porodiljnog krenula na drugi? ako je tako, onda znaš kakva bude procedura kad s drugog porodiljnog kreneš na 3. komplikacije.[/QUOTE]

komplikacije su mi bile tako male, jer mi firma nije isplaćivala plaću-pred stečajem su  :Sad: , pa sam dobila taj minimum bolovanja. drugih 6 mjeseci je minimum tih 1600kunića. 
znači sad bi mi se gledala 3 mjeseca po 2160 i 3 mjeseca po 1680kn...i od toga 70% ili prosjek tih 6 mjeseci?

meni se ne isplati ići natrag na posao jer je firma pred stečajem i ne isplaćuju plaće.

----------


## Franny

> i od toga 70% ili prosjek tih 6 mjeseci?


koliko ja znam, uzima se prosjek u zadnjih 6 mjeseci. možda ti se jave cure sa sličnim iskustvom  :Kiss: .

----------


## Marsupilami

Porodiljna naknada ne ulazi u prosjek, ako se ide s porodiljnog na komplikacije prosjek ti je 0 jer samo placa moze uci u izracun.
Zapravo ti je svejedno, dat ce ti minimum isla ti na posao (s obzirom da se place ne isplacuju) ili isla odmah na komplikacije  :Sad:

----------


## Franny

> Porodiljna naknada ne ulazi u prosjek, ako se ide s porodiljnog na komplikacije prosjek ti je 0 jer samo placa moze uci u izracun.


kak to?? meni se čini da sam baš negdje na ovim stranicama (ne baš na ovom topicu) pročitala da ti se uzima prosjek zadnjih 6 mj. pa ako si novac dobivao od HZZOa, da ti se to računa...čini mi se da je tako bila situacija s nekim curama ovdje. možda sam krivo shvatila, ali fakat mi se čini da sam to tu pročitala  :Confused: .

----------


## Franny

p.s. *Marsupilami*, imaš li negdje kakav link gdje piše to što ti veliš, ono neki zakon, nekaj od HZZOa, bilo kaj?

----------


## S2000

Meni se ispalate za komplikacije nisu racunale za prosjek- vec place prije komplikacija.

----------


## S2000

Koliki dio place dobivam ako sam 3 tjedna na bolovanju (nevezano za trudnocu, vec zbog svojih zdravstvenih problemosa).

----------


## S2000

> Meni se ispalate za komplikacije nisu racunale za prosjek- vec place prije komplikacija.


Ajoj nisam vidjela da je gore navedeno da je rijec o drugoj trudnoci nakon prve...

----------


## Franny

> Koliki dio place dobivam ako sam 3 tjedna na bolovanju (nevezano za trudnocu, vec zbog svojih zdravstvenih problemosa).


koliko sam ja upućena, ako se nije što promijenilo, dobiješ 75 % plaće. ili 70 %. nisam sad ziher. znam da do 40 dana ide na teret poslodavca, a kasnije na teret HZZO-a.

----------


## Marsupilami

> p.s. *Marsupilami*, imaš li negdje kakav link gdje piše to što ti veliš, ono neki zakon, nekaj od HZZOa, bilo kaj?


Nazalost nemam, najbolje je nazvati pravnu sluzbu pripadajuceg hzzo-a  :Unsure:

----------


## Franny

ma tnx, ko da imaš  :Kiss: . samo me zanimalo.

----------


## Sumskovoce

zna li itko kad će naši novčeki?

----------


## Nitenaja

> zna li itko kad će naši novčeki?


Nadam se u petak,prošli mjesec sjelo 20.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Nitenaja* meni je prošli mjesec sjelo 19. krajem dana, a na webu piše isplata od 17-19.07. Vjerojatno će čekat zadnji dan  :Sad: 
Javljajte ako kojoj sjedne, token je ostao doma

----------


## Nitenaja

> *Nitenaja* meni je prošli mjesec sjelo 19. krajem dana, a na webu piše isplata od 17-19.07. Vjerojatno će čekat zadnji dan 
> Javljajte ako kojoj sjedne, token je ostao doma


jel to piše za komplikacije ili za porodiljnji,ja čekam zaostatke...uf

----------


## Sumskovoce

Porodiljni sam mislila, prvih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Pax

Pbz sjeo porodiljni!:eek: sokirana sam da je vec sjelo

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## *meri*

rba jos nista. jel zna netko kada isplacuju putni nalog?

----------


## Trina

> Pbz sjeo porodiljni!:eek: sokirana sam da je vec sjelo
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


super!
Onda će danas i ostalima

----------


## trampolina

u zabi sjelo!

----------


## Nitenaja

Ajde barem porodiljni,a komplikacije...još ništa???

----------


## Nitenaja

Meni sjeo isto kad i komplikacije prije dva mjeseca.

----------


## Nitenaja

*meri* ovaj odgovor se odnosio na tebe,nisam citirala

----------


## *meri*

zmaci trebalo bi biti u petak, hvala

----------


## Sumskovoce

hahahahaha čula sam da je sjelo u RBA  :Very Happy:  Nemam token sada sa sobom...

----------


## *meri*

> hahahahaha čula sam da je sjelo u RBA  Nemam token sada sa sobom...


meni jos nije u rba  :Sad:

----------


## Marsupilami

> meni jos nije u rba


Ni meni  :Unsure:

----------


## Sumskovoce

khm...jedna frendica javila da je njoj u rba sjelo  :sherlock:

----------


## Cheerilee

Porodiljni za drugu godinu sjeda kad i za prvu ili?

----------


## ivala

ja u RBA pa još ništa :/

----------


## *meri*

kad nije do sad vjerovatno ni nece danas  :Mad:

----------


## Marsupilami

Ma hoce, samo kasnije, zna sjesti i iza 16h

----------


## Marsupilami

Meni sjelo u RBA  :Very Happy:

----------


## *meri*

sad cu pasti u depresiju, meni jos nije!!!!!

----------


## Ares

Erste sjela rodiljna  :Very Happy:  (zadnja  :Bye: )

----------


## zadarmamica

jeli sutra djecji?

----------


## Nitenaja

> jeli sutra djecji?


U petak,20.07.,tak piše na stranicama hzmo-a!

----------


## *meri*

ja jos uvijek nisam dobila naknadu! jeste svi koji ste u rba dobili?

----------


## artisan

meni sjela prekjučer u zabi

----------


## Marsupilami

> ja jos uvijek nisam dobila naknadu! jeste svi koji ste u rba dobili?


Vec ti je trebalo sjesti, a da ti nazoves hzzo?  :Unsure:

----------


## ardnas

rba voli maloooooooooo duljeeeeeeee držat novce sjelo je 18, al nešto kasnije

----------


## *meri*

> rba voli maloooooooooo duljeeeeeeee držat novce sjelo je 18, al nešto kasnije



meni jos nije. ima netko broj na koji mogu zvati hzzo?

----------


## ardnas

pa u kom područnom uredu si predala dokumente tamo nazovi, na internetu imaš kontakte...

----------


## *meri*

ajmeee sta su napravili. uplatili su mi na pbz! uopce mi nije jasno zasto. broj tog racuna sam im bila dala da mi uplate jednokratnu naknadu, koju su mi na kraju uplatili na rba, a sve porodjajne su mi do sada uplacivali na rba. uopce mi nije jasno. a bas sam ih krenula zvati, ali naravno da su stalno zauzeti.

----------


## Nitenaja

Komplikacije još niša,barem u zabi,jel nekome sjelo? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BuBA

Ništa od komplikacija ni u pbz još  :Cekam:

----------


## Nitenaja

Onda će sutra, vjerovatno!

----------


## Franny

Cure,javite kad sjednu komplikacije na zabi.na moru sam,bez auta,bez neta(tipkam prek moba),bankomat mi nije usput pa mi je nezgodno ic provjeravat svako malo  :Razz: .

----------


## BuBA

Jesu sjele kome komplikacije? u pbz, još ništa  :Sad:

----------


## nana0501

jel nekom sjeo djecji?

----------


## Nitenaja

Nije još ništa sjelo,*franny* javimo,nemaš brige.Ja sam stalno na ZABI!!

----------


## BuBA

Pbz sjele komplikacije  :Very Happy:

----------


## *meri*

a djecji?

----------


## zadarmamica

> a djecji?


u splitskoj još ništa.iza 13sati

----------


## nana0501

na erste dječji sjeo

----------


## *meri*

sjeo djecji na rba  :Smile:

----------


## lidać2

danas kasne sa djecjim onda...

inace vec oko 12h primim sms a danas nista jos...

----------


## nana0501

u erste uvijek bude sa knjizenjem u 11 danas tek u 1 izgleda se njima bas ne radi

----------


## zadarmamica

bio djecji u splitskoj

----------


## Nitenaja

dječji i komplikacije sjele u zabi :Very Happy:

----------


## Franny

Nitenaja,puuuuno ti hvala na info  :Kiss:  <3.

----------


## Nitenaja

> Nitenaja,puuuuno ti hvala na info  <3.


 :Kiss: ,glavno da je sjelo prije vikenda!

----------


## mamuška01

Pozdrav,
planiram trudnoću i zanima me koliko zadnjih mjeseci se uzima prosjek plaće za porodiljni , prije je bilo 6, sad neki spominju 3?!  HVALA PUNO :Smile:

----------


## Franny

Uzima se prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## gabica80

hmm..planiraš..lijepo...mislim da je još uvijek 6 mjeseci prosjek: hvala Bogu rjesila se naknade i dobila u istom mjesecu i naknadu i prvu svoju plaću.... ..ufff ..uffff

----------


## mamuška01

hvala :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

a cure kako je kad je razmak između roditeljskog dopusta i komplikacija u novoj trudnoći kraći od 6 mjeseci i ima manje od 6 isplaćenih plaća?
je li tada dopušten kraći rok za obračun naknade ili se pada na onih 1600 kn?

----------


## Pax

3 place su dovoljne za novi prosjek,bar je tako bilo..

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Trina

oće li porodiljni danas?

----------


## akaric

Ima li tko kakvu informaciju o našim novčićima....  ??????  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

sjela rodiljna u zabi

----------


## Trina

Ajde super, onda će i ostalima danas

----------


## kloolk

sjelo u PBZ

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjelo  :Wink:

----------


## jele blond

Erste isto  :Smile:

----------


## BuBA

Nadam se da ce komplikacije danas...zadnje su mi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nitenaja

I ja se nadam,dječji doplatak bude danas,a on je uglavnom kad i komplikacije :Smile:

----------


## Idnom

I ja se nadam danas komplikacijama! I meni su zadnje!  :Smile:

----------


## Nitenaja

zaba još ništa :Cekam:

----------


## BuBA

Ni pbz ništa...pa šta im je ovaj mjesec!?  :Sad:

----------


## *meri*

djecji sjeo u rba  :Smile:

----------


## Idnom

Jesu nekom sjele komplikacije? Nemrem vjerovat da nisu pustili, a danas je 20.!

----------


## zadarmamica

djecji u splitskoj bio.

----------


## trampolina

zaba još ništa :/

----------


## Nitenaja

> Jesu nekom sjele komplikacije? Nemrem vjerovat da nisu pustili, a danas je 20.!


nemrem ni ja vjerovat,pa do 15h su najkasnije sjele,sad ništa

----------


## Nitenaja

Sjele komplikacije i dječji u zabi :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BuBA

sjele i i pbz  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Ja danas pogledala stanje na racunu i vidjela da mi je hzzo uplatio nekih 10500 kn naknade za rodilje i jos 240 kuna za njegu djeteta i uopce nemam pojma sto je to  :Shock:  Ja sam na drugih sest mjeseci porodiljnog. Jel oni uplacuju sve pare odjednom za drugih sest mjeseci? Al ako uplacuju, onta mi je to premalo. Ne bi li trebala dobivati onih 2600 mjesecno, ako mi je placa veca od toga? I sto je odjednom ova naknada za njegu djeteta?

----------


## teta ana 86

Pozdrav svim forumašicama. Zanima me da li ima koja iskustva i usred bolovanja i komplikacija su joj na poslu raskinuli ugovor o radu? Kakva je procedura po tom pitanju? Da li uopće imam pravo na naknadu od hzzo-a ako se nadalje vodim ko nezaposlena?

----------


## BuBA

ja mislim da imaš nekakav rok od 30 dana da se javis na hzzo i na biro,a za naknadu nisam sigurna jel 1663kn ili 830kn!pogledaj na rodine pravne savjete, tamo imas dosta o tome!

----------


## Nitenaja

> Pozdrav svim forumašicama. Zanima me da li ima koja iskustva i usred bolovanja i komplikacija su joj na poslu raskinuli ugovor o radu? Kakva je procedura po tom pitanju? Da li uopće imam pravo na naknadu od hzzo-a ako se nadalje vodim ko nezaposlena?


Ako se vodiš kao nezaposlena nemaš pravo na naknadu u komplikacijama,one se davaju samo kod zaposlenih trudnica,a porodiljni kao nezaposlena dobivaš 1663,00kn.Ugovor ti nemogu raskinuti ukoliko nije nas određeno!

----------


## Inesz

Jadranka, pričekaj malo pa ćeš vidjeti. Ovi iz HZZO-a znaju čestu zaribati i uplatiti npr. dvostruki iznos i slično, ili banka zna pogriješiti, ali sve se brzo to ispravi i povuku novac koji je viška uplaćen.

----------


## Jadranka

> Jadranka, pričekaj malo pa ćeš vidjeti. Ovi iz HZZO-a znaju čestu zaribati i uplatiti npr. dvostruki iznos i slično, ili banka zna pogriješiti, ali sve se brzo to ispravi i povuku novac koji je viška uplaćen.


Onda su meni uplatili cetverostruki iznos :O
A sto HZZO moze sam povuc novce sa mog racuna? Mislila sam da to samo banka moze, ako greskom uplati. A nista pricekat cu jos par dana pa cu ih nazvat da vidim sto je to.

----------


## Inesz

banka povlači novac

----------


## filip

Jel nekome sjeo porodiljni u rba?

----------


## delitza

> Ako se vodiš kao nezaposlena nemaš pravo na naknadu u komplikacijama,one se davaju samo kod zaposlenih trudnica,a porodiljni kao nezaposlena dobivaš 1663,00kn.Ugovor ti nemogu raskinuti ukoliko nije nas određeno!


Naknada je cca 800 kn. Ja sam skoro izvisila s posla pa sam se unaprijed informirala o tome. Info je od sredine 3. mj. ove godine. 
teta ana 86 ako si iz ZG-a zovi Klovićevu komplikacije: 01/2359547, tamo će ti tete sve lijepo objasniti.

----------


## Nitenaja

> Naknada je cca 800 kn. Ja sam skoro izvisila s posla pa sam se unaprijed informirala o tome. Info je od sredine 3. mj. ove godine. 
> teta ana 86 ako si iz ZG-a zovi Klovićevu komplikacije: 01/2359547, tamo će ti tete sve lijepo objasniti.



831,00 kn je naknada za komplikacije u trudnoći ako je osoba zaposlena a nema dovoljni staž od 18 mjeseci u dvije godine,ili godine dana u neprekidno.Ukoliko trudnica nije u radnom odnosu a odlazi na bolovanje,nema naknade,zašto,logično je da bolovanje otvaraju osobe u radnom odnosu.
Ako trudnica na komplikacijama zadovoljava gore naveden uvijet staža,i u radnom odnosu je na neodređeno dobiti će puni iznos plače na bolovanju-komplikacijama!

----------


## delitza

Zaboravih napisati: ako je trudnica nezaposlena a korisnik je novčane naknade s burze onda ima pravo na 831,00 kn naknade za komplikacije. Ako nije korisnik novčane naknade onda je banana. Računa se ako si na komplikacijama ne možeš aktivno tražiti posao a ako si trudan skidaju te s burze - to je neka kvazi nadoknada valjda za miran san onih koji odlučuju o naknadama. Ima caka, velim, zvala sam HZZO u 3. mjesecu jer mi je visio posao a radili smo bebu (nisam još ni znala da sam trudna), srećom pronašla sam drugi posao i odradila do kraja 6. mjeseca pa se više ne borim s time, baš jučer mi je sjela prva naknada od HZZO-a  :Smile:  Također je naknada 831,00 kn ako ti poslodavac u zadnjih 6 mjeseci ne isplati plaće - prvo te kazni poslodavac a onda i HZZO, ak ti poslodavac ne napiše da te plaće nisu isplaćene i ako ideš sudski utjerivati lovu onda si u komplikacijama skupa s njim jer traju dokazivanja o lažima i sl...

----------


## teta ana 86

Zahvaljujem na svim odgovorima. Bila sam danas u jednom knjigovodstvenom uredu pa je tamo rekla teta da misli da imam pravo na naknadu jel sam u trenutku kad sam otvorila bolovanje bila u radnom odnosu. No dala mi je neke brojeve telefona hzzo-a da provjerim, pa ću to sutra i učiniti. Kad se informiram i saznam više, javit ću se tako da ako se još netko nađe u ovakvoj situaciji da zna. No sve u svemu hvala na svim odgovorima.

----------


## Franny

E, a kak je ovo moguce? Moja susjeda koja ne radi i samo je na burzi, sad kad je rodila, tvrdi da dobiva naknadu od burze oko 1500 kn. Ili je s burze slala nekaj u HZZO na temelju cega je dobila lovu. Poanta je da ina ne radi vec godinama i ne znam na koju je foru dobila toliku lovu?
Ima tko kakvu info o tome?

----------


## teta ana 86

Da moguće je. Sve nezaposlene trudnice imaju pravo na naknadu sa burze od cca 1600 kn. To je rodiljna naknada koja se krene obračunavat od dana rođenja djeteta.
Al ja sam bila pitala za ovo razdoblje do rođenja djeteta. Danas sam dakle bila na hzzo i objasnili su mi ovako kao što je to Delitza napisala. Dakle ako je bolovanje sa komplikacijama u trudnoći otvoreno za vrijeme radnog odnosa a osoba je u međuvremenu dobila raskid ugovora mora ispunjavati slijedeće uvjete da bi ostvarila pravo na naknadu. Mora biti prethodno zaposlena minimalno godinu dana u kontinuitetu ili 18 mjeseci u roku zadnje 2 godine. Ako su ti uvjeti ispunjeni onda osoba ima pravo na naknadu u vrijednosti prosjeka zadnjih 6 plaća; s tim da maximalni iznos koji hzzo isplaćuje je cca 4 200 kn (što znači ako ste imali plaću veću od tog iznosa, možete se oprostiti sa preostalom razlikom). Ako osoba ne ispunjava gore navedene uvjete mora biti zaposlena bar 6 mjeseci i u radnom odnosu za vrijeme otvaranja komplikacija da bi ostvarila minimalnu naknadu hzzo-a od cca 830 kn.

----------


## Lutonjica

*svaka* mama koja je je državljanka rh i zdravstveno je osigurana, ima pravo na 1660 kuna rodiljne naknade od rođenja djeteta do prve godine. ne mora čak biti ni na burzi, tada se vodi kao majka van sustava rada.
vjeorjatno se radi o tome, dakle ne dobiva novac od burze, nego od hzzo-a

----------


## Zara1

Žene koje rode se moraju odjaviti s burze (bar sam ja morala prije 1.5 god.). HZZ nema nikakve veze s isplatom porodiljnih naknada.

1500 kuna joj je bila prva naknada? Možda je to samo za dio mjeseca, a ne cijeli?

----------


## delitza

I danas se moraju odjaviti s burze, odn. ako to ne naprave same burza odradi svoje (ne bi čovjek vjerovao ali tu i tamo ipak iskoriste umreženost za koju je potrošena masa novaca iz proračuna). Na burzi prema zakonu mogu biti samo osobe koje su u stanju aktivno tražiti zaposlenje a trudnice i rodilje to nisu. Lijepo napisano u zakonu o radu, zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim naknadama, zakonu o porezu na budale,... Sve naknade vezane uz komplikacije, porod. i rodilj. naknade isplaćuje HZZO jer se sve to vodi pod bolovanja ove ili one vrste. HZZ (burza) isplaćuje samo naknade za nezaposlene. Koliko sam nedavno čačkala po svemu tome mislim da bi mogla i zanimanje promjeniti  :Smile:

----------


## nela08

> 831,00 kn je naknada za komplikacije u trudnoći ako je osoba zaposlena a nema dovoljni staž od 18 mjeseci u dvije godine,ili godine dana u neprekidno.Ukoliko trudnica nije u radnom odnosu a odlazi na bolovanje,nema naknade,zašto,logično je da bolovanje otvaraju osobe u radnom odnosu.
> Ako trudnica na komplikacijama zadovoljava gore naveden uvijet staža,i u radnom odnosu je na neodređeno dobiti će puni iznos plače na bolovanju-komplikacijama!



Jel ovo provjereno sigurno?
Ja sam zaposlena na neodređeno i zadovoljavam uvjete staža. Znači da ako ću morati na komplikacije, dobivam punu plaću, a ne umanjenu plaću kao da sam na bolovanju?

----------


## Brokvica

Na komplikacijama se dobije maksimalno 4200 kn, sigurno je tako

----------


## nela08

> Na komplikacijama se dobije maksimalno 4200 kn, sigurno je tako


ovo mi je i zvučalo predobro.  :Smile: 

A jel znaš kako se određuje i tko dobije taj maksimum?

----------


## Idnom

4200 kn dobivaju oni koji imaju tocno toliku ili vecu placu (prema prosjeku zadnjih 6 mj).

----------


## nela08

> 4200 kn dobivaju oni koji imaju tocno toliku ili vecu placu (prema prosjeku zadnjih 6 mj).


Hvala.

----------


## Franny

Hvala ti, Lutonjice, na odgovoru. Nisam sad u mogucnosti pitati ju detalje, ali kao da mi zvoni da je dbila oko 1500kn,ali lako moguce da je dobila i ovaj iznos kojisi navela, zaboravila sam.

Ako si na komplikacijama, iznos od 4257 (da budemo precizni) dobiju sve zene koje imaju tocno toliku ili vecu placu. One s manjim iznosom od toga dobivaju tocan iznos svoje place.

----------


## delitza

> One s manjim iznosom od toga dobivaju tocan iznos svoje place.


Iznos je cca. Računaju po radnim satima u mjesecu, zato im i treba iznos radnog sata na onom obrascu o prosjeku plaće (ER-1). Dakle može biti i do 100-200 kuna manje - više

----------


## Čoksa

Pozdrav! Nisam čitala sve pa ne znam da li je ko šta rekao o ovom slučaju. 
Znači, trebala bi kao nezaposleni roditelj primat naknadu do 11. mjeseca ove godine. Ako se ja zaposlim u 9. mjesecu (točnije sljedeći tjedan),a muž ostane bez posla u 10. mjesecu,da li on može primiti naknadu još za taj 11. mjesec kao nezaposleni, tj. da nastavi moju porodiljnu još taj zadnji mjesec ili u potpunosti ostajemo bez nje čim se ja zaposlim (pod zaposlim mislim na stažiranje iliti volontiranje  :gaah: )??

----------


## ardnas

za ovakve slučajeve nazovi svoju ispostavu hzzo-a, na netu imaš tel

----------


## Franny

hojla, curke  :Wink: . kad ono sjeda rodiljna naknada, kojega u mjesecu? ima šansice da bude danas? ovo mi je prva u ovoj T, tj. samo jedan dio pa pretpostavljam (obzirom da sam skužila da sjeda prije komplikacija) da ću prvo dobiti rodiljnu, a onda komplikacije, budući mi je porodiljni startao 17.8. ...

----------


## BuBA

> hojla, curke . kad ono sjeda rodiljna naknada, kojega u mjesecu? ima šansice da bude danas? ovo mi je prva u ovoj T, tj. samo jedan dio pa pretpostavljam (obzirom da sam skužila da sjeda prije komplikacija) da ću prvo dobiti rodiljnu, a onda komplikacije, budući mi je porodiljni startao 17.8. ...


Prosli mjesec je rodiljna bila 17. ako se ne varam! I meni je prva ovaj mjesec, isto samo dio!  :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pax

Bila je 17-og jer je 18. bio subota. Ne vjerujem da ce danas

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BuBA

A joj da, sad tek vidim, šteta, baš sam mislila sa bude danas...  :Sad:

----------


## Franny

Kaj ima veze sto je 17. bio petak? Ak naknada inace sjeda prije 20og?jedino ak sjeda 19og...

----------


## BuBA

A valjda sjeda 18-og, tak sam ja skužila sad kad je Pax ovo napisala... :Confused:

----------


## Pax

Porodiljni ide 18-og. A obzirom da je utorak 18.,nema razloga da isplata ide danas. Iako bi to bilo lijepo :D

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Franny

da, tak sm i ja skontala, da je očito 18og, čim sam postala, ali se nisam do sad mogla javiti. hvala cure  :Wink:   :Kiss: :

----------


## Lupe

Jel gledao tko već?Bila uplata?

----------


## akaric

rba uplatili ....  :Smile:

----------


## Pax

Pbz isto

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Franny

evo i zaba je sjela  :Wink:

----------


## BuBA

> evo i zaba je sjela


Jos komplikacije da sjednu u mirne smo za ovaj mjesec  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## zadarmamica

jel djecji bio?

----------


## ardnas

još nije...

----------


## Nitenaja

sjeo dječji u zabi,komplikacije još ništa :Sad:

----------


## kavofob

U Hypo - rodiljna sjela jučer, komplikacije danas  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

sjele komplikacije i u zabi  :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Joggler: ...

----------


## BuBA

Sjele i u pbz kompl.  :Very Happy: 


Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## azrijelka36

evo ako nekoga zanima kako će se rješiti moj sl.
1.prva trudnoća-nedovoljan staž( i poslodavac nije uplačivao plaću)-pa su komplikacije bile cca800kn, prvih 6 mj porodiljnog isti iznos, a drugih 6 mj cca1600kn. dobila sam produljenje 3 mj zbog zdravst. poteškoća i iznos od cca2100kn.
2. druga trudnoća-ostala sam trudna dok je prva beba imala 11mj. nisam nikako bila sigurna koliko ću dobivati sada. evo ovako: 24.09 mi izlazi porodiljni s prvom bebom, a 25.09. otvaram komplikacije za drugu trudnoću, dobivati ću cijelo vrijeme(komplikacije +porodiljni) iznos od tih cca2100kn-bar tako kaže teta iz hzzo-a, jer je to najniža naknada koju daju osobama koje su ispunile uvijet staža.

----------


## anita rain

Meni juče nisu sjele komplikacije u HPB-u sam, da li netko zna jesu li sjele danas? Juče mi sjeo samo dječji....

----------


## Jesen u meni

što mislite postoji li šansa da se razlika u plaći može (bar djelomično) vratiti kroz povrat poreza? mislim na slučaj kad je redovna plaća veća od maksimuma koji isplaćuje HZZO (oko 4200kn). npr. radila sam 8 mjeseci u godini, a na komplikacijama sam bila 4 mjeseca i za to vrijeme je bila smanjena plaća. nekako mi djeluje da bi se to moglo, jer znam da povrat poreza dobivaju oni koji su npr. radili 8 mjeseci, a 4 mjeseca bili nezaposleni.

----------


## Inesz

obavezno prijavi porez za 2012. godinu. dobit ćeš povrat poreza.

----------


## trampolina

> što mislite postoji li šansa da se razlika u plaći može (bar djelomično) vratiti kroz povrat poreza? mislim na slučaj kad je redovna plaća veća od maksimuma koji isplaćuje HZZO (oko 4200kn). npr. radila sam 8 mjeseci u godini, a na komplikacijama sam bila 4 mjeseca i za to vrijeme je bila smanjena plaća. nekako mi djeluje da bi se to moglo, jer znam da povrat poreza dobivaju oni koji su npr. radili 8 mjeseci, a 4 mjeseca bili nezaposleni.


siurno ćeš 2013. dobiti povrat poreza, nemoj zaboraviti podnijeti prijavu u veljači.

----------


## -Rosa-

Stalno sam zaposlena, na komplikacijama u trudnoci sam od 7.9.i dobila sam placu samo 1800kn. Kako to sad ide? Drugi dio mi isplati HZZO? Trebam im nosit potvrdu o zadnjih 6 placa? Molim pomoć pošto nitko u HR se ne javlja na tel  :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ako si na komplikacijama, onda ti cijeli iznos isplaćuje hzzo. 
doznake za bolovanje sa potvrdom o zadnjih 6 plaća si trebala odnijeti na hzzo čim si ostala na bolovanju.
koliko dugo si zaposlena?

----------


## kitty

> Stalno sam zaposlena, na komplikacijama u trudnoci sam od 7.9.i dobila sam placu samo 1800kn. Kako to sad ide? Drugi dio mi isplati HZZO? Trebam im nosit potvrdu o zadnjih 6 placa? Molim pomoć pošto nitko u HR se ne javlja na tel


to ti je plaća za period 1.-7.9., za ostatak mjeseca ti isplaćuje HZZO. trebaš do 5.10. odnijeti u HZZO doznake za bolovanje za 9. mjesec od dr-a opće prakse i R1 obrazac tj. prosjek zadnjih 6 plaća koji ti izdaje poslodavac. novci ti sjedaju oko 20. u mjesecu.

----------


## -Rosa-

Hvala Vam na uputama, puno ste mi pomogle. Sutra ujutro to je prva stvar koju radim!!

Zaposlena sam skoro 5 godina. Sve doznake sam odnijela na radno mjesto, posto su me tako trazili. Moram sad provjeriti s dr.da li mi moze izdati kopije ili da mi poslodavac vrati/kopira vec predane doznake....joooj nisam pojma imala  :Sad:  samo sam se fokusirala na strogo mirovanje. 

Hvala jos jednom

----------


## kitty

poslodavcu ide jedna doznaka a druga u HZZO  :Smile: . traži da ti vrate onu koju si viška predala.

----------


## Lutonjica

možda ti je poslodavac slao doznake u hzzo?

----------


## -Rosa-

Tražila sam da mi vrate doznaku za HZZO, i R1 obrazac (zadnjih 6 isplata plaća) zajedno s kojipoj osobne iskaznice i kartice tekućeg računa odnijela u HZZO pa se nadam isplati 22.10.  :Wink:  hvala Vam puuuuno na pomoći! Jako mi je drago što postoji ovaj forum, do sada ok svega ste mi puo pomogle! Jubim!  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

Rosa, ako si to predala do zadnjeg u 9.mjesecu ćeš dobit 22.10., ako si početkom 10.mjeseca predala ne računaj da ćeš dobit, meni su rekli da tako ide kad sam pitala za sebe na šalteru u 8.mjesecu. Prošle g kad sam bila trudna je bilo drugačije, moglo se predati do 5. u mjesecu i isplata bi bila isti mj.  :Sad:

----------


## -Rosa-

Meni teta na šalteru rekla da je danas zadnji dan...
Ako ne dobijem ovaj mjesec, to zmači da ću u 11mj dobiti komplilacije + zakasninu?

----------


## kitty

još uvijek se može predati do 5. u mjesecu, ja nekad predam prije 1. a nekad i poslije i nije se do sada dogodilo da nije isplaćeno.

----------


## -Rosa-

U svakom slucaju, javim vam jesam li dobila 22.10.ako ne otvaram fond za pomoc  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

onda je vjerovatno razlika od grada do grada ili jednu od nas na šalteru teta laže  :Smile:

----------


## -Rosa-

Olivera, možemo znati od kuda si? Evo meni u Zg županiji teta šalteruša obećala da će sve biti ok...

----------


## Jesen u meni

U Osijeku se moraju doznake predati do kraja tekućeg mjeseca, a onaj prvi put kad se nose prve doznake i obračun zadnjih 6 plaća, bi se trebalo donijeti i ranije. Ja sam krenula s bolovanjem sredinom mjeseca i rekli su mi da moram predati sve do 25. za taj mjesec. Valjda im treba više vremena da obračunaju i provjere koliko naknadu isplatiti. Iako, vjerujem da ako netko otvori bolovanje s npr. 26. može za tih par dana predati doznake i do kraja mjeseca (nisam sigurna, ali bilo bi logično).
Dosta sam često, zbog naravi posla, zvala besplatan telefon za redovno zdravstveno osiguranje koji se nalazi na stranicama HZZO-a i gotovo uvijek bi se brzo javili i bili dosta ljubazni i dali dobru informaciju.

----------


## nela08

Ja sam od 3. 10. na komplikacijama, nisam još išla u školu jer moram mirovati, pa ni ne znam šta sad treba napraviti....
Potvrdu za bolovanja odnijeti u školu, ali šta nakon toga i do kada?

----------


## Jesen u meni

Da, potvrdu o bolovanju odneseš u računovodstvo (ti ili netko od tvojih s obzirom da moraš mirovati). Onda ti oni daju potvrdu o plaći za zadnjih 6 mjeseci (i možda isplatne lista, ako te slučajno traže u HZZO-u). Mislim da nakon toga sama nosiš te doznake za bolovanje i potvrdu o plaći u HZZO. Trebaš im dati i fotokopiju kartice za tekući račun na koji će ti sjedati naknada.
Ponekad traže i kopiju zdravstvene iskaznice, ali meni npr. nisu tražili.
Sve to se predaje na urudžbenom šalteru u HZZO-u i pri predaji treba ispuniti neki obrazac zahtjeva koji ti oni daju i koji trebaš potpisati (zato preporučuju da prvi put sama doneseš ako ne moraš strogo mirovati). U tom se zahtjevu navode tvoji osobni podatci, zašto se traži nakanada (za komplikacije u trudnoći) i koji se dokumenti predaju. Nije neka strašna procedure i na tom šalteru obično ne bude gužva. A ako i bude, vjerujem da možeš na osnovu trudničke knjižice doći brže na red  :Smile: 
Bilo bi dobro da to obaviš sve do 25. kako bi ti sjela naknada ovaj mjesec. Možeš je očekivati oko 20.11. A škola bi ti trebala isplatiti plaću do 3.
Za svaki slučaj nazovi besplatan broj 0800 7979 i  što i kada treba odnijeti. Mislim da te prema pozivnom broju odmah spoje s HZZO-om u tvojoj županiji.

----------


## nela08

> Da, potvrdu o bolovanju odneseš u računovodstvo (ti ili netko od tvojih s obzirom da moraš mirovati). Onda ti oni daju potvrdu o plaći za zadnjih 6 mjeseci (i možda isplatne lista, ako te slučajno traže u HZZO-u). Mislim da nakon toga sama nosiš te doznake za bolovanje i potvrdu o plaći u HZZO. Trebaš im dati i fotokopiju kartice za tekući račun na koji će ti sjedati naknada.
> Ponekad traže i kopiju zdravstvene iskaznice, ali meni npr. nisu tražili.
> Sve to se predaje na urudžbenom šalteru u HZZO-u i pri predaji treba ispuniti neki obrazac zahtjeva koji ti oni daju i koji trebaš potpisati (zato preporučuju da prvi put sama doneseš ako ne moraš strogo mirovati). U tom se zahtjevu navode tvoji osobni podatci, zašto se traži nakanada (za komplikacije u trudnoći) i koji se dokumenti predaju. Nije neka strašna procedure i na tom šalteru obično ne bude gužva. A ako i bude, vjerujem da možeš na osnovu trudničke knjižice doći brže na red 
> Bilo bi dobro da to obaviš sve do 25. kako bi ti sjela naknada ovaj mjesec. Možeš je očekivati oko 20.11. A škola bi ti trebala isplatiti plaću do 3.
> Za svaki slučaj nazovi besplatan broj 0800 7979 i  što i kada treba odnijeti. Mislim da te prema pozivnom broju odmah spoje s HZZO-om u tvojoj županiji.



Super, hvala ti!

----------


## Marsupilami

DD ide u petak  :Smile: 
http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.asp?ID=2893

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA sjela naknada  :Smile:

----------


## *meri*

pbz sjela naknada

----------


## Ledolina

Jel se obavezno mora predati zadnjih 6 placa? Naime ja sam u zadnjih 6 mj igrom slucaja promjenila 4 poslodavca pa imam samo prosjek zadnje 4 place od ovog zadnjeg, jel moze tako proci? Imam neprekinuti radni odnos cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## delitza

Onda predaješ obrasce od svih poslodavaca koji su ti isplatili zadnjih 6 plaća. Ja sam imala 2 poslodavca i morala sam predati 2 ER-1 obrasca. Koliko poslodavaca toliko obrazaca.

----------


## Jesen u meni

*meri*, meni nije još, a isto sam u pbz  :Sad: 
a valjda će kasnije ili sutra.

----------


## Nitenaja

sjela zaba!

----------


## bibba1

> sjela zaba!


meni nije sjelo a RBA sam

----------


## bibba1

meni još nije a RBA sam

----------


## *meri*

jel vam sjelo? meni je sjeo i djecji danas :Smile:

----------


## Jesen u meni

sjelo je i meni u pbz-u danas  :Smile:

----------


## -Rosa-

Evo, jučer i u HPB-u sjelo  :Smile:

----------


## jele blond

Cure, jel netko zna do kuda su stigli ovi u gradu sa isplatama naknada za novorođenčad? Znam da je bio neki link gdje se to moglo provjeriti....

----------


## zadarmamica

cure,imam pitanje.
nakon što mi je završio porodiljni imala sam sporazumni otkaz.u roku misec dana sam napravila zdravstvenu.i to je sve.nisam se prijavljivala na biro.
znaci..nezaposlena sam.
zanima me,ako sad ostanem trudna,kakav je protokol?dali se triban igdi ici prijaviti,da bi mogla imati porodiljni,i koliki bi imala?a na komplikacije dali se ima pravo??
hvala

----------


## kavofob

zadarmamica, prema Zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama, kada bi rodila u ovim okolnostima, smatrala bi se roditeljem izvan sustava rada (nezaposleni roditelji su prijavljeni na burzu) i imala bi pravo na korištenje rodiljne i roditeljske brige i novčane naknade cca 1.600 kn, godinu dana.

na bolovanje zbog komplikacija nemaš pravo budući da nisi zaposlena pa tako ni na naknadu plaće, budući da ju ne primaš

----------


## zadarmamica

> zadarmamica, prema Zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama, kada bi rodila u ovim okolnostima, smatrala bi se roditeljem izvan sustava rada (nezaposleni roditelji su prijavljeni na burzu) i imala bi pravo na korištenje rodiljne i roditeljske brige i novčane naknade cca 1.600 kn, godinu dana.
> 
> na bolovanje zbog komplikacija nemaš pravo budući da nisi zaposlena pa tako ni na naknadu plaće, budući da ju ne primaš


1600kn svih godinu dana.i prvih 6mj i drugih sest?
ne onih oko 2200kn drugih sest mj?
a mogu li se sad prijaviti nekako na biro?sin mi ima 18mj.proslo je 6mj od prestanka porodiljne naknade.

----------


## Lutonjica

1600 kuna svih godinu dana

----------


## zadarmamica

i dali jos vridi zakon da 6mj moram neprekidno biti u radnom odnosu da bih mogla ostvariti prava..komplikacije,prvih 6mj  porodiljnog onaj neki prosjek place i onda iducih 6mj onih 2200?
mozda su glupa pitanja ali sam sve pozaboravljala.  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ne 6 mjeseci nego 12 mjeseci.
dakle 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staža, ili 18 mjeseci prekinutog

----------


## kavofob

Ako se zaposliš i ostaneš trudna pa odeš na bolovanje za komplikacije u trudnoći (i ne ispunjavaš uvjet staža - 12 mjeseci neprekidno i 18 s prekidima u posljednje 2g), nakada plaće bi ti iznosila oko 800 kn za vrijeme bolovanja, na rodiljnom i roditeljskom dopustu 1600 kn.

Na burzu se više ne možeš prijaviti, rok je 30 dana.

----------


## Zara1

> Na burzu se više ne možeš prijaviti, rok je 30 dana.


zašto se ne bi mogla prijaviti? 
mislim da ti ovo nije točno

----------


## zadarmamica

u prošloj trudnoći nisam imala dovoljno staža pa sam drugiš 6mj imala onih 2200.prvih 6mj 1660kn. a na komplikacijama 800kn.
pocela sam se raspitivati da znam ,jer je možda u planu druga trudnoca  :Smile: 

sad kad se zbroji sav staž što mi piše u radnoj knjižici imam više od 18mj.

----------


## Inesz

> Cure, jel netko zna do kuda su stigli ovi u gradu sa isplatama naknada za novorođenčad? Znam da je bio neki link gdje se to moglo provjeriti....


predala sam sredinom kolovoza, a nedavno su isplatili prvi dio tj. 900 kn

----------


## Zara1

> u prošloj trudnoći nisam imala dovoljno staža pa sam drugiš 6mj imala onih 2200.prvih 6mj 1660kn. a na komplikacijama 800kn.
> pocela sam se raspitivati da znam ,jer je možda u planu druga trudnoca 
> 
> sad kad se zbroji sav staž što mi piše u radnoj knjižici imam više od 18mj.


stalno pišeš o nekim komplikacijama, kako znaš da će ti uopće biti potrebne?

----------


## zadarmamica

> stalno pišeš o nekim komplikacijama, kako znaš da će ti uopće biti potrebne?


pitam sve redom.u prošloj trudnoci je išlo tim redom.a neznam jel se prominilo što.

----------


## Zara1

> sad kad se zbroji sav staž što mi piše u radnoj knjižici imam više od 18mj.


ovo ti je 18 mjeseci u zadnje 2. godine, a ne opcenito 18 mjeseci

----------


## kavofob

> zašto se ne bi mogla prijaviti? 
> mislim da ti ovo nije točno


Može se prijaviti bilo kad kao tražitelj zaposlenja, ali time ne stječe status nezaposlene osobe prema ZORIRP. Rok za prijavu je 30 dana, odnosno (iz Zakona);

"da se vodi u evidenciji nezaposlenih osoba u HZZ-u neprekidno  najmanje 9 mjeseci ili s prekidima najmanje 12 mjeseci u posljednje 2  godine prije rođenja djeteta ili da se u evidenciju nezaposlenih osoba  prijavio u sljedećim rokovima:
90 dana od završetka redovitog školovanja ili studija30 dana od dana završnog ispita30 dana od dana prekida redovitog školovanja ili studija30  dana od dana prestanka radnog odnosa, prestanka obavljanja samostalne  djelatnosti ili primanja novčane naknade zbog bolovanja, pod uvjetom da u  trenutku prestanka tih okolnosti ima minimalno 6 mjeseci neprekinutog  radnog staža"

Međutim, što se tiče iznosa naknade i duljine trajanja jednako joj je bila nezaposlena osoba ili osoba izvan sustava rada.

----------


## zadarmamica

a drugih 6mj-onih 2200kn, to mogu ostvariti ako se zaposlim(nije bitno koliko bi staža imala)?
zaključak je da bih ovako imala svih godinu dana 1660kn,a da se sad zaposlim i ostanem trudna onda bi imala prvih 6mj 1660kn i drugih 6mj 2200kn?puno znaci ta razlika.pa zato razmišljam ici radit.

hvala cure na svemu.morala sam vas malo upilat,nisam bila sigurna kako to ide.zaboravila  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

Joj, ne, nije tako...natipkam malo kasnije, ako ne razjasni netko prije mene  :Smile:

----------


## Zara1

da, a ovo:


   "   *KADA SE PRIJAVITI NA HZZ?*

    Možete se prijaviti kada se odlučite za aktivno i sustavno traženje  posla, a ako imate pravo na novčanu naknadu za vrijeme nezaposlenosti  obvezno do 30 dana od dana prestanka rada.

*KOJI SU DOKUMENTI POTREBNI ZA PRIJAVU U EVIDENCIJU HZZ-a?*

 *radna knjižica* (Radna knjižica kupuje se u knjižari, a podaci u nju upisuju se u gradskom/županijskom uredu nadležnom za poslove rada) *osobna iskaznica* (mora biti važeća) ili potvrda o boravištu"


ja sam doma sad 2 godine i nisam se nakon završetka porodiljnog javila ne burzu. mislim da si bilo stvarno glupo da se više NIKAD ne mogu ni prijaviti.
baš idem sutra pitati.

----------


## nevenera

da pitam, mm ide na rodiljni od 1.12. dobili smo rješenje do 8.5. i piše da može dobiti i produljenje od 2 mj, pošto će biti dulje od 3 mj na rodiljnom. zanime me jel nakanda za to produljenje niža od onih 2600 kn ili to ovisi o nečem drugome

----------


## zadarmamica

> Joj, ne, nije tako...natipkam malo kasnije, ako ne razjasni netko prije mene


tako mi je bilo u prošloj trudnoci.1660kn i onda 2200kn.ok,sorry ako sam upilala.  :Smile:  cila sam se zbunila.oticu ja onda do socijalnog.

----------


## kavofob

> da, a ovo:
> 
> 
>    "   *KADA SE PRIJAVITI NA HZZ?*
> 
>     Možete se prijaviti kada se odlučite za aktivno i sustavno traženje  posla, a ako imate pravo na novčanu naknadu za vrijeme nezaposlenosti  obvezno do 30 dana od dana prestanka rada.
> 
> *KOJI SU DOKUMENTI POTREBNI ZA PRIJAVU U EVIDENCIJU HZZ-a?*
> 
> ...


Naravno da se možeš prijaviti bilo kada, radi se samo o tome da bi, prema Zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama, stekao status nezaposlene osobe, moraš se prijaviti u navedenim rokovima.

zadarmamice, ako nemaš uvjet staža osiguranja, naknada ti je 1600 kn i za vrijeme rodiljnog i roditeljskog dopusta, jednako kao i nezaposlenim osobama i osobama izvan sustava rada, znači cijelu godinu. U slučaju da ispunjavaš uvjet staža, onda ti je prvih 6 mjeseci delimitirano, a drugih 6 mjeseci do max.2600 kn, ovisno o visini plaće koju si primala.

----------


## BuBA

Sjelo mi je na račun onih 2300 od hzzo-a za novorođenče, a piše mi u prometu uplata rodiljne naknade!?nis mi nije jasno :confused:
To nije rodiljna naknada!?

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Marsupilami

Sjela je naknada u RBA  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

sjelo i u erste

----------


## kavofob

> Sjelo mi je na račun onih 2300 od hzzo-a za novorođenče, a piše mi u prometu uplata rodiljne naknade!?nis mi nije jasno :confused:
> To nije rodiljna naknada!?


nije, to je naknada za opremu, ne znam zašto su napisali rodiljna

----------


## BuBA

> nije, to je naknada za opremu, ne znam zašto su napisali rodiljna


Pa da, baš bezveze, ja se šokirala!mislim si koji vrag sad da sam toliko manje dobila i onda skužim da je to za bebu onih 2300!ostatak je sjeo kasnije!:D

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## slavica29

Da nas razveselim- u PBZ sjela porodiljna naknada!

----------


## astral

i u splitskoj!   :Very Happy:

----------


## trampolina

i u zabi isto!

----------


## akaric

pitanje ....da li svima sijela naknada u rba??!!! meni još nije pa se pitam dali je u meni problem ili su ih podijelili pa dio u petak a dio danas!!!! ???

----------


## fingertips

Curke drage, meni je ovo prvi mjesec da mi trebaju sjesti komplikacije na splitsku banku, pa me zanima kojeg datuma sjedaju? Neko kaže 20-og, neko vako pa neznam... Hvalaaa  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

kad sjedaju komplikacije?jesu sjele kome?

----------


## Marsupilami

> pitanje ....da li svima sijela naknada u rba??!!! meni još nije pa se pitam dali je u meni problem ili su ih podijelili pa dio u petak a dio danas!!!! ???


Naknada ti je morala sjesti, provjeri u HZZO-u gdje je zapelo  :Unsure:

----------


## samoJa

> kad sjedaju komplikacije?jesu sjele kome?


To i mene zanima, zna Li tko? Hvala.

----------


## kitty

komplikacije obično budu 20. u mjesecu, valjda će sutra sjesti.

----------


## kristina1977

U PBZ-u komplikacije sjele danas!

----------


## kitty

sjelo i u zabi, sad sam baš išla gledati. e pa ovome se nisam nadala  :Wink: .

----------


## beilana

meni će onda sjest tek slijedeći mjesec jer je knigovođa predala papire tek oko 7.11. a dobro, više love za Božić

----------


## samoJa

U Erste juce popodne Sjele

----------


## *meri*

sjeo djecji u RBA

----------


## akaric

je sijelo u pon. i naknada i dječji...  :Smile:

----------


## pe3ca91

drage moje, jedno pitanjce za vas...ovako, 7.12. mi istice godina dana sto sam zaposlena, sad smo u 11tj.trudnoce, a na bolovanje bi isla tek oko 10.12.,znaci nakok pune godine dana...i sad me zanima, kolko cu bolovanja primat,ako sam prijavljena na 2.600 neto place...? i sto mi sve treba od papira i kud uopce moram ici da bi se prijavila...zovem hzzo i pitam i teta na salteru mi "ljubazno"odgovori da tek kad odem na bolovanje da neka se pojavim tamo da ce mi onda reci...a ja bi sve to lijepo si prije rijesila,tj.barem pripremila, da ne moram poslje neznam kud trcat... hvala puno  :Kiss:

----------


## kavofob

pe3ca91, ako odeš na bolovanje kad budeš ispunjavala uvjet staža osiguranja (12 mjeseci neprekidno ili 18 s prekidima u posljednje 2g.) naknada za vrijeme bolovanja će ti biti u visini iznosa tvoje plaće, znači cca 2.600 kn. Od papira su ti potrebni: zahtjev (dobiješ u uredu hzzo-a), doznake, ER-1 obrazac za šestomjesečno razdoblje prije komplikacija, kopija osobne, zdravstvene i tekućeg računa. Papire nosiš u područni ured hzzo-a prema mjestu stanovanja.

----------


## pe3ca91

puno hvala na odg.  :Wink:  sad cu to lijepo obavit sve redom, a ne da poslije moram trckarat amo tamo ko muha bez glave.  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Rodila sam u 10 mjesecu, a prije toga sam bila na komplikacijama.Obzirom da je moja plaća veća, na komplikacijama sam dobivala iznos od 4.257,00 kn, a sada bih trebala prosjek moje plaće. Prvu isplatu sam dobila za 11 mjesec, ali mislim da sam dobila značajno manje nego što sam trebala!
Može li se kako provjeriti koliki iznos bi trebala dobiti i kako izračunavaju navedeni iznos?

----------


## kavofob

modesty, kad si otvorila rodiljni dopust? ako si rodiljni otvarala u tijeku mjeseca trebaš dobiti dvije isplate; jednu za komplikacije do otvorenja rodiljnog, a drugu za rodiljni.

Provjeriti možeš u područnom uredu HZZO-a u kojem si predavala papire, zamoli ih da pogledaju tvoj predmet.

Iznos za isplatu se izračunava u skladu s ER-1 obrascem; zbroje se iznosi isplaćenih plaća na obrascu (zadnjih 6 mjeseci) i podijele s ukupnim brojem radnih sati - tako se dobije vrijednost radnog sata. Svaki mjesec vrijednost radnog sata se množi s brojem radnih sati tog mjeseca i iznos koji se dobije je za isplatu. Budući da mjeseci imaju različiti broj radnih sati, iznos nije uvijek isti.

----------


## modesty4

Kavofob rodiljni sam otvorila u 10 mjesecu i u 11 sam dobila 2 isplate dio za komplikacije a dio za naknadu za rodiljni,ali tek sada sam skužila da mi je mali iznos kada sam vidjela ispaltu za cijeli mjesec!

----------


## modesty4

I da uplata je naznačena kao uplata plaće, a prijašnja uplata je bila naznačena kao uplata porodiljne naknade.

----------


## kavofob

Čudno! Jesi li imala svih 6 mjeseci upisano na obrascu, jesu li isplate znatno varirale? Najbolje da interveniraš što prije, možda se radi o nekoj pogrešci. Meni  je teta u HZZO-u, kod predaje papira, odmah izračunala koliku bih  otprilike trebala naknadu dobivati...da ne bi bilo iznenađenja.

I pitanje - zar si već dobila naknadu za 11. mjesec? Mislila sam da isplaćuju oko 19.?

----------


## Traveller

Provjeri u firmi da ti nisu uplatili povrat poreza na placu,to meni bilo prosle god

----------


## modesty4

Hvala cure na pomoći! Traveller zvala sam firmu i u pravu si to je zapravo povrat poreza!!

----------


## Jesen u meni

Može li mi netko objasniti o kakvom se povratu poreza na plaću radi? 
Mora li to isplatiti svaka firma ili samo neke prema kolektivnom ugovoru ili sl.?
Zar povrat poreza ne dobijemo nakon prijave koju podnosimo u veljači?
Pitam ovo i zbog firme i zbog sebe  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Ne radi se o nekoj posebnoj isplati, već o obvezi firme koja postoji zadnje tri godine (tako mi je objasnila teta u računovodstvu) da napravi obračun plaće i poreza i ako ima viška za povrat to se isplati sada u 12 mjesecu. Ukoliko se to ne napravi možeš podnijeti poreznu prijavu slijedeće godine i dobiti iznos koji ti pripada ako ima razlike za isplatu.
Naime, kod mene je došlo do razlike, odnosno imala sam pravo na povrat, jer sam od 4mj bila na komplikacijama i naknada mi je bila puno manja od moje plaće.

----------


## Jesen u meni

a iz kojih sredstava firma to isplati? mi se financiramo iz projekata i to strogo namjenski. mislim da nam puno više odgovara da mi taj povrat isplati država kad to čini drugim građanima. 
i ja ću ove godine biti na komplikacijama 4 i pol mjeseca s manjom naknadom od plaće.
probat ću pitati knjigovodstvo. hvala na informaciji.

----------


## Nika*

Nadam se da će skoro sjesti lova za komplikacije  :Smile:

----------


## *meri*

jel sjela ikome porodjajna?

----------


## Marsupilami

Mislim da do sutra nista od naknade  :Unsure:

----------


## *meri*

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pax

Zašto si to radite svaki mjesec? porodiljni ide 18-og. 18-i je sutra.normalni radni dan. tako da stvarno ne znam zašto bi danas očekivali  :Undecided:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Zašto si to radite svaki mjesec? porodiljni ide 18-og. 18-i je sutra.normalni radni dan. tako da stvarno ne znam zašto bi danas očekivali


Zato i kazem da do sutra nista  :Unsure:

----------


## *meri*

ah, da. pobrkala sam, jer je prosli mjesec bilo 16. izvinjavam se.

----------


## BuBA

U pbz-u još ništa od porodiljne  :Shock: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BuBA

> Nadam se da će skoro sjesti lova za komplikacije


Komplikacije sjedaju nakon porodiljne, znači 19. ili 20.  :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## akaric

RBA sijeli naši novčići..  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

> Zašto si to radite svaki mjesec? porodiljni ide 18-og. 18-i je sutra.normalni radni dan. tako da stvarno ne znam zašto bi danas očekivali


potpis  :Kiss: .
ali...
svi očekujemo tu naknadu /komplikacije ko ozebli sunce, pa bi nas jako razveselilo da koji put lova stigne ranije (a ne samo ako je 18. vikendom) pa mi se čini da se tu malo na neki način i tješim, kad vidim da i druge očekuju jednako željno lovu, a ne samo ja  :Razz: . eto, zato ja tu dođem. unatoč činjenici da znaam da sjedaju 18. u mjesecu. 
btw, u zabi još niš  :Sad: .

----------


## Franny

ispravak netočnog navoda: upravo sad vidla da je i u zabi sjelo, jeeeej!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## samoJa

Erste sjelo

----------


## Trina

Imam pitanje. Rodila sam u 11. mj prošle godine. Još ovaj mjesec sam očekivala porodiljni od 2200 (i nešto) kn ali dobila sam dvije uplate-jednu 1500 i drugu 250 kn. Što nebi trebala još ova mj dobiti veći iznos? I kakve su to male uplate, ništa ne kužim

----------


## *meri*

pbz sjelo

----------


## Marsupilami

> Imam pitanje. Rodila sam u 11. mj prošle godine. Još ovaj mjesec sam očekivala porodiljni od 2200 (i nešto) kn ali dobila sam dvije uplate-jednu 1500 i drugu 250 kn. Što nebi trebala još ova mj dobiti veći iznos? I kakve su to male uplate, ništa ne kužim


Kada si tocno otvorila porodiljni, s kojim datumom?
Mozda ostatak jos i sjedne  :Unsure:

----------


## Lutonjica

nije bitno kad je otvorila nego koji je datum rođenja djeteta. s tim da porodiljni prestaje nekih par dana prije prvog rođendana (nije 365 dana nego manje, glupo ispadne)

----------


## Trina

Rođena je 8.11.

----------


## zadarmamica

jeli bio djecji?  :Sad:  meni nije jos.

----------


## *meri*

na rba jos nije.

----------


## *meri*

evo, upravo sjelo na rba!

----------


## Inda_os

Hoće li naknada biti danas?

----------


## Marsupilami

Jel sjela kome naknada ili djecji? Nisam kod kuce pa ne mogu na net banking :/

----------


## Marsupilami

> Hoće li naknada biti danas?


Pisale smo u isto vrijeme, naknada svakako ide danas pitanje je samo kada  :Wink:

----------


## *meri*

na pbz je sjelo

----------


## kavofob

sjela u Hypo  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

I na RBA i naknada i djecji  :Smile: 
Hvala vam  :Kiss:

----------


## luci07

Cure, ovo što je danas sjelo- je li to rodiljna naknada ili komplikacije? Jel se to dvoje isplaćuje istovremeno ili?

Ja imam na kraju 12. mj. oko tjedan dana bolovanja i onda par dana porodiljnog. Danas mi je došlo nešto, ali jaaaako malo! E sad, ako je to samo rod. naknada pa će mi komplikacije naknadno doći, onda je ok, ali ako je to sve skupa za tih 10-ak dana onda nešto gadno ne valja.

----------


## Marsupilami

to je bila samo naknada, komplikacije su sljedeci tjedan  :Wink:

----------


## KateLo

> Cure, ovo što je danas sjelo- je li to rodiljna naknada ili komplikacije? Jel se to dvoje isplaćuje istovremeno ili?
> 
> Ja imam na kraju 12. mj. oko tjedan dana bolovanja i onda par dana porodiljnog. Danas mi je došlo nešto, ali jaaaako malo! E sad, ako je to samo rod. naknada pa će mi komplikacije naknadno doći, onda je ok, ali ako je to sve skupa za tih 10-ak dana onda nešto gadno ne valja.


To je samo rodiljna naknada , komplikacije će očito tek slijedeći tjedan.

----------


## luci07

Cure, hvala puno!
 Skoro mi je srce stalo kad sam vidjela stanje na računu!  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

Poz, cure!
Znaci, komplikacije bi mogle pon. ili uto.!? Kakva su vam iskustva sa PBZ-om? Cini se da kod njih sve sjeda zadnje... :D

----------


## sarazg33

ej cure i ja čekam da sjednu komplikaije na pbz,izludim svaki mjesec,u pravilu treba biti do 20-tog,do sada mi je sjelo 19-tog navečer na pbz,ali danas je subota i mislim da do ponedeljka neće sjesti,užas....

----------


## Marsupilami

> ej cure i ja čekam da sjednu komplikaije na pbz,izludim svaki mjesec,u pravilu treba biti do 20-tog,do sada mi je sjelo 19-tog navečer na pbz,ali danas je subota i mislim da do ponedeljka neće sjesti,užas....


Draga, to ti ovisi o danima u tjednu, nazalost ako 20. pada u nedjelju komplikacije su obicno 21.  :Unsure:

----------


## fingertips

Ja se nadam da komplikacije budu sutra.

----------


## sarazg33

bila na bankomatu prije 12 h i nisu sjele još komplikacije,zvala sam na hzzo,kažu da će oko 20-tog sjesti,a ne do 20-tog,pa to je za poluditi,a banka me zove kaj nisam kredit platila,isuse za poluditiiiiiii

----------


## fingertips

Izlude me svaki misec!!!!! Ni kod mene još niš  :Sad:

----------


## kristina1977

PBZ sjelo! :Very Happy:

----------


## jelena.O

> Rođena je 8.11.


znači 8.5. ti je gotov rodiljni ( tj.prvi 6 mjesec), onda teče točno cijelih* 180* dana za drugi dio , onda slijedi 2*360 dana za onaj iznad godinu dana

----------


## fingertips

Splitska sjelo!

----------


## Melem33

RBA sjele komplikacije

----------


## luci07

Došlo je i u erste.  :Smile:

----------


## sarazg33

Hvala curke moje na info,nisam se stigla javiti jer sam jurila u banku plaćati hebene zaostale obveze,divne ste,pusa

----------


## missixty

Upadam kao padobranac ali molila bih ako mi netko moze odgovoriti da li sam obavezna raditi prijavu poreza ako sam na bolovanju (komplikacije) od 9.mjeseca? Hvala puno

----------


## phiphy

*misssixty*, nisi obavezna, ali ako si radila do 9. mjeseca, onda ti se vjeroajtno isplati predati prijavu jer bi trebala imati za povrat.

*Ekipa*, meni je nešto palo napamet: ako odem na komplikacije sredinom mjeseca, plaća za taj mjesec bit će upola manja nego inače jer ću raditi samo pola mjeseca. Kako se to uklapa u obračun prosjeka za zadnjih 6 mjeseci? Malo me panika ulovila sad, ako uzmu u obzir i tu polovičnu plaću, to mi nikako ne ide u prilog...

----------


## luci07

Mislim da u prosjek plaće ulazi 6 mj. prije mjeseca u kojem si otvorila komplikacije. Znači da ti je zadnja plaća koja ulazi u taj prosjek ona koja ti je isplaćena u mjesecu prije nego si išla na bolovanje. Tako su bar meni.

----------


## phiphy

Thanx, *Luci07*! Uhvatila sam se čitanja i još na jednom forumu pronašla isto ovo što si napisala pa bih rekla da to stvarno mora biti tako! Uh, odlično, baš me pitanje strefilo k'o munja, sve nešto planiram kad ću i šta ću da mi se najviše isplati, a onda skužila da sam se mogla zeznuti na ovom. Ali ipak uzimaju 'pune' plaće pa je to dobro i fer.

----------


## Boxica

> Thanx, *Luci07*! Uhvatila sam se čitanja i još na jednom forumu pronašla isto ovo što si napisala pa bih rekla da to stvarno mora biti tako! Uh, odlično, baš me pitanje strefilo k'o munja, sve nešto planiram kad ću i šta ću da mi se najviše isplati, a onda skužila da sam se mogla zeznuti na ovom. Ali ipak uzimaju 'pune' plaće pa je to dobro i fer.



u slučaju kada se o obračun uzima pola mjeseca: računa se plaća koliko si radila, ali se isto tako uzimaju u obzir i radni sati koje si odradila... tako da ne možeš biti zakinuta

----------


## beilana

> *misssixty*, nisi obavezna, ali ako si radila do 9. mjeseca, onda ti se vjeroajtno isplati predati prijavu jer bi trebala imati za povrat.
> 
> *Ekipa*, meni je nešto palo napamet: ako odem na komplikacije sredinom mjeseca, plaća za taj mjesec bit će upola manja nego inače jer ću raditi samo pola mjeseca. Kako se to uklapa u obračun prosjeka za zadnjih 6 mjeseci? Malo me panika ulovila sad, ako uzmu u obzir i tu polovičnu plaću, to mi nikako ne ide u prilog...


U obracun za komplikacije ti ne ulazi taj mjesec ak odes na sredini, ali ni mjesec prije. Bas sam danas bila na hzzo-u. Ali ti tih pola mjeseca ulazi kao placa, kad se radi obracun za porodiljni.

----------


## luci07

beilana, kako misliš da ulazi kao plaća?

----------


## phiphy

Beilana, daj malo pojasni to za obračun za porodiljni. Znači, na jedan način računaju prosjek za komplikacije, a na drugi za porodiljni, tj. ne uzimaju prosjek istih mjeseci u obzir?

----------


## kitty

ako ideš sa komplikacija na porodiljni (bez da se između toga vraćaš na posao), onda se za porodiljni računa isti prosjek koji si predala za komplikacije. a u taj prosjek ti kao zadnji mjesec ulazi plaća isplaćena u mjesecu prije onog u kojem si otvorila bolovanje. 
ja sam konkretno otvorila komplikacije krajem 6./2012. a zadnja plaća koja je ulazila u prosjek je ona za 4./2012. koja mi je isplaćena u 5./2012. 
kad sam otvarala porodiljni nisu me tražili nikakav novi prosjek. 
u slučaju da se vratiš na posao (ili koristiš godišnji) na duže od 30 kalendarskih dana prije otvaranja porodiljnog, onda će te tražiti novi prosjek.

uh, sad sam ga zakomplicirala, ali nadam se da je shvatljivo  :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

*kitty*, sve je perfektno jasno! Tako sam i ja mislila, ali me beilana malo pokolebala. Ne bih se s komplikacija vraćala na posao, tj. najprije bi iskoristila GO pa mjesec dana komplikacija i onda porodiljni.

*Beilana*, možeš svejedno objasniti što su ti rekli na HZZO-u?

----------


## kitty

phiphy, tako ti je najbolje. prvo koristiti godišnji pa onda na komplikacije. 
ja sam se s tim malo zeznula jer sam mislila da ću biti na komplikacijama samo par tjedana a nakon toga se vratiti na posao, ali se to na kraju razdužilo tako da mi je ostalo dosta godišnjeg kojeg nisam iskoristila (a bilo mi je šteta pustiti ga jer mi je plaća znatno veća od ove naknade na komplikacijama). ali i to sam uspjela riješiti, bitno je samo ne raditi prekid duži od 30 dana.

----------


## phiphy

Je li se samo meni čini ili nas država motivira da se, jednom na komplikacijama, više ni ne vratimo na posao jer će nam to zeznuti prosjek? Ne bi li trebalo biti u interesu države da što više radimo, da naše firme za nas uplaćuju poreze i doprinose i daju nam plaću, umjesto da smo na državnim jaslama u vidu naknade za komplikacije?

----------


## beilana

Rekli su mi ovako: za komplikacije je skroz drugi izracun, za porodiljni skroz drugi. Za porodiljni ce ti ulazit i zadnji mjesec, tj tih pola mjeseca kaj si radila npr ide 6 placa zadnjih za porodiljni a to ti je, kazem bezveze sad ak ti je placa 4000, 4.000,00+4.000,00+4.000,00+4.000,00+4.000,00+2.000  ,00=???/6. Gdje ti je ovih 2.000,00 placa za pol mjeseca kad si otisla na komplikacije. Tak su meni rekli na hzzo-u a i zvala sam bijeli telefon prije mjesec dana pa su tak rekli.

----------


## phiphy

Ma nemoj zezat! Ako je tako, to je katastrofa i strašna nepravda!

----------


## luci07

Phiphy, provjeri to još kod sebe na hzzo, mislim da to ne može biti tako. Ja sam prošli mj. otvorila i komplikacije i nakon 8 dana porodiljni, nisu mi nikakav drugačiji obračun plaće radili-donijela sam samo taj jedan obrazac er1 i istih 6 plaća mi je uzeto za izračun bolovanja i porodiljnog.

----------


## beilana

Mozda jer si nakon 8 dana porodiljno onda ti ni ne mogu radit drugaciji izracun. Ja sam na komplikacijama od 10.mj i bit cu do 4. Tad tek porodiljni. U tom slucaju je drugi izracun. Ja pitala. Za tvoj slucaj nije. To je normalno.

----------


## kitty

ja sam bila na komplikacijama od 6./2012., i 6.1. sam otvorila porodiljni, nisu mi radili nikakav novi izračun niti tražili novi R1 obrazac.

----------


## kavofob

> Rekli su mi ovako: za komplikacije je skroz drugi izracun, za porodiljni skroz drugi. Za porodiljni ce ti ulazit i zadnji mjesec, tj tih pola mjeseca kaj si radila npr ide 6 placa zadnjih za porodiljni a to ti je, kazem bezveze sad ak ti je placa 4000, 4.000,00+4.000,00+4.000,00+4.000,00+4.000,00+2.000  ,00=???/6. Gdje ti je ovih 2.000,00 placa za pol mjeseca kad si otisla na komplikacije. Tak su meni rekli na hzzo-u a i zvala sam bijeli telefon prije mjesec dana pa su tak rekli.


mislim da si ti ovo krivo shvatila

oni ne računaju prosjek po radnim mjesecima nego cijenu radnog sata. ako je plaća za pola mjeseca onda se i 2.000 kn dijeli s brojem radnih sati odrađenih u tom mjesecu.

btw. ja sam na komplikacijama bila od 3.mjeseca, rodila u 10. i isti mi je obračun i za komplikacije i za rodiljnu naknadu (s tim da je naknada veća jer je delimitirani iznos)  :Wink:

----------


## beilana

Cure drage jel vi znate da od 10mj ide novi zakon? Eeee, sve to stoji al sad su neka nova pravila po  kojim sam ja upala. I donijeli mi samo sra**

----------


## luci07

> Mozda jer si nakon 8 dana porodiljno onda ti ni ne mogu radit drugaciji izracun. Ja sam na komplikacijama od 10.mj i bit cu do 4. Tad tek porodiljni. U tom slucaju je drugi izracun. Ja pitala. Za tvoj slucaj nije. To je normalno.


Ali kad sam se raspitivala na hzzo, nisu znali koliko ću ja biti na komplikacijama, a svejedno su mi rekli da vrijedi taj isti obrazac. I kako ne bi mogli računati i tu polovicu mjeseca da rade novi izračun- radila sam do 20. i za to sam dobila plaću-mogli su mi to računati u prosjek da računaju tako.

I htjela sam dodati ovo što kaže kavofob- ne računaju oni čisti prosjek tih 6 plaća kao aritmetičku sredinu i onda taj iznos isplaćuju svaki mjesec. Nego izračunavaju naknadu ovisno o broju radnih sati koje ima taj mjesec (prema tome koliko ti dobivaš plaću za radni sat).

----------


## beilana

No to znam da racunaju sate, al mi bili predugacko pisat. Kak si ti.luci prosla ne znam, kak je kavafob prosla ne znam . Znam kaj su meni DANAS REKLI NA HZZOu

----------


## luci07

Zato sam i rekla phiphy da provjeri u svom hzzo-u. 




> Cure drage jel vi znate da od 10mj ide novi zakon? Eeee, sve to stoji al sad su neka nova pravila po  kojim sam ja upala. I donijeli mi samo sra**


Na koje promjene misliš? Šta će se i naknade drugačije obračunavati?

----------


## beilana

Sve ovisi kolki staz imas neprekidno il s prekidima u 2.g

----------


## luci07

A kako će se mijenjati? Škicnula sam prijedlog izmjena, ali nisam našla, malo sam se pogubila u svemu tome. :Embarassed:

----------


## Jole&Titi

I meni nije jasno. Koji uvjet je sada i do kad to vrijedi,a koji je novi?

----------


## luci07

Sad u zakonu piše 12 mj neprekidno ili 18 mj s prekidima u zadnje 2 god. Kako će se mijenjati ne znam.

----------


## Jole&Titi

> Sad u zakonu piše 12 mj neprekidno ili 18 mj s prekidima u zadnje 2 god. Kako će se mijenjati ne znam.


Nasao sam prijedlog ali je u pdf-u. Uvjet se ne mijenja

----------


## phiphy

Koja zavrzlama  :Sad: . Danas napokon ne pada kiša pa ću se zaputiti u 'moj' hzzo.

----------


## phiphy

Javljam što su mi rekli u mom HZZO-u: ako se ide s komplikacija na rodiljni, ne traži se novi prosjek, već uzimaju onaj koji je bio za komplikacije, ER1 (ili R1). 
Teta mi je rekla da, ako pacijent smatra da će mu novi prosjek biti povoljniji, može ga donijeti i oni će ga uzeti u obzir. 

Eto, nije mi jasno što su to *beilani* ispričali.

Nazvat ću i njihov besplatni telefon kad ulovim vremena (čitaj: ne budem na poslu da me svi ne čuju  :Smile:  ) pa vam javim i to.

----------


## Jole&Titi

> Javljam što su mi rekli u mom HZZO-u: ako se ide s komplikacija na rodiljni, ne traži se novi prosjek, već uzimaju onaj koji je bio za komplikacije, ER1 (ili R1). 
> Teta mi je rekla da, ako pacijent smatra da će mu novi prosjek biti povoljniji, može ga donijeti i oni će ga uzeti u obzir. 
> 
> Eto, nije mi jasno što su to *beilani* ispričali.
> 
> Nazvat ću i njihov besplatni telefon kad ulovim vremena (čitaj: ne budem na poslu da me svi ne čuju  ) pa vam javim i to.


A koji je uvjet za komplikacije? Supruga ima 4 mjeseca staza? Koliko bi dobila ako joj je prosjek 3200?

----------


## kavofob

> A koji je uvjet za komplikacije? Supruga ima 4 mjeseca staza? Koliko bi dobila ako joj je prosjek 3200?


831,00 kn

za punu naknadu na komplikacijama joj je potrebno 12 mjeseci neprekidno ili 18 s prekidima

----------


## gerber

Molim pomoć, ako netko zna...imam troje djece i trenutno koristim roditeljski dopust. Ima još nekih 21 mjesec za iskoristiti. Planiram ići na pola radnog vremena, i sada istražujem je li naknada HZZO-a 1663 ili 831 kn. I na jednom mjestu sam našla da je 1663, neovisno kako korisnik radi (volontira li, radi li na pola radnog vremena,...), a na drugom mjestu sam našla da je 50% od osnovica (1663),ali izračunato prema broju sati. Oba podatka su i na stanici ovdje. E sad...šta je točno? Hvala puno.

----------


## gerber

Nitko?  :Sad:

----------


## Boxica

> Molim pomoć, ako netko zna...imam troje djece i trenutno koristim roditeljski dopust. Ima još nekih 21 mjesec za iskoristiti. Planiram ići na pola radnog vremena, i sada istražujem je li naknada HZZO-a 1663 ili 831 kn. I na jednom mjestu sam našla da je 1663, neovisno kako korisnik radi (volontira li, radi li na pola radnog vremena,...), a na drugom mjestu sam našla da je 50% od osnovica (1663),ali izračunato prema broju sati. Oba podatka su i na stanici ovdje. E sad...šta je točno? Hvala puno.


trenutno imaju neki bug kod isplata pa daju 1.663,00 kn i za pola radnog vremena (do sada je bilo 831,00 kn) - ne zna se do kada će to trajati

----------


## gerber

Hvala ti. To znaš provjereno ili si čula da je tako? U  hzzo-u daju različite info. Planiram za oko 3 tjedna predati zahtjev, pa ako mi kažu da je 831, ne znam na šta da se pozovem...

----------


## Boxica

> Hvala ti. To znaš provjereno ili si čula da je tako? U  hzzo-u daju različite info. Planiram za oko 3 tjedna predati zahtjev, pa ako mi kažu da je 831, ne znam na šta da se pozovem...


evo ovdje ti mona piše da je dobila rješenje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78323-K...jetetove-7-god

----------


## gerber

Thanks! Evo, danas su mi rekli u HZZO-u da se dobije 1660 i da je prije bio krivo tumačen zakon. Tako da isplaćuju i razliku onima koji su dobijali manje, na zahtjev, naravno.  :Smile: ))

----------


## luc

Ja sad vise nis ne kuzim.Imam sest mj radnog staza a prije toga sam bila na porodinjom kao nezaposlena osoba. 2700 imam netto i pitala sam knjigovodu i rekla mi je da cu komplikacije imati 2700. Nisam predala papire u hzzo jer sam zakasnila ali kaj se onda i poridinji racuna jer po stazu imam pravo na 831 kunu.

----------


## gerber

> Ja sad vise nis ne kuzim.Imam sest mj radnog staza a prije toga sam bila na porodinjom kao nezaposlena osoba. 2700 imam netto i pitala sam knjigovodu i rekla mi je da cu komplikacije imati 2700. Nisam predala papire u hzzo jer sam zakasnila ali kaj se onda i poridinji racuna jer po stazu imam pravo na 831 kunu.


Luc, nisam baš razumjela tvoju situaciju...Ima tu negdje napisano koje su minimalne naknade...

----------


## Boxica

> Ja sad vise nis ne kuzim.Imam sest mj radnog staza a prije toga sam bila na porodinjom kao nezaposlena osoba. 2700 imam netto i pitala sam knjigovodu i rekla mi je da cu komplikacije imati 2700. Nisam predala papire u hzzo jer sam zakasnila ali kaj se onda i poridinji racuna jer po stazu imam pravo na 831 kunu.


ako imaš samo ovih 6 mjeseci radnog staža (u dvije godine), komplikacije će ti biti 831,00 kn i porodiljni 1663,00

----------


## luc

A kaj onda to kaj sam radila 6 mj i kaj sam sad na komplikacijama zbog hematoma vrijedi isto ko da sam nezaposlena pa imam pravo na samo 1663 kune? 
Ako je to tako onda nisu normalni,kud to vodi.

----------


## Jesen u meni

luc, koliko imaš ukupno staža u zadnje 2 godine? iz ovog što si napisala bi se dalo zaključiti da imaš samo 6 mjeseci.
u prednosti pred nezaposlenim trudnicama si što imaš pravo na tu mini naknadu za vrijeme komplikacija. nije to realno nikakav novac, ali bolje i to, nego ništa.

----------


## luc

Nemam nista vise kad sam bila trudna i na porodinjom a prije toga sam ostala bez posla sto mi je i odgovaralo kad smo bili u postupku. Ovo je katastrofa,

----------


## Jesen u meni

ne znam što u tvom slučaju znači to što si prije toga bila na porodiljnom tj. uzima li se to ikako u obzir kao neki plus za tebe.
to bolje da ipak odgovori netko s takvim iskustvom ili tko se baš kuži u sve "cake".
znam da nije lako i da je to malo novca, ali probaj se ne sekirati, već ćete to nekako prebroditi.
želim ti da hematom brzo nestane i da sve bude ok s tobom i bebicom.

----------


## luc

Ma znam da od drzave nikakve pomoci i nisam ni isla po drugo da izvucem kakve novce al sramotne su im te cifre.

----------


## samamama

pitanje...

dali se osnovica za porodiljnu naknadu racuna po principu prosjeka zadnjih 6 mjeseci prije odlaska na porodiljno, ili zadnjih 6 mjeseci prije utvrđene trudnoce?

mi smo imali prije par godina situaciju u frimi, gdje je hzzo odlucio da ide na ovu drugu varijantu, jer se kolegici povecala placa nakon sto je saznala da je trudna, tako da joj je osnovica bila dosta veca od osnovice prije nego je ostala trudna. Na kraju je dobila rješenje da mora vratiti ( ?!?) HZZO-u preplaćeni iznos.

meni se osnovica isto promjenila kad sam ostala trudna, tako da je prije trudnoce bila manja, onda jedan mjesec veca i onda sam ostala trudna i primam i dalje vecu placu. 
kako ce se to onda obracunati?

----------


## samamama

ps. imam ukupno 9 godina radnog staža, s time da sam zadnje 2 i pol neprekidno kod ovog poslodavca

----------


## phiphy

Problem je što u ovim slučajevima HZZO sumnja da je povećanje plaće fingirano, tj. da je doošlo do povećanja plaće samo iz razloga kako bi žena imala veći prosjek, a samim time i veću naknadu na komplikacijama (možda, tj. ako je plaća manja od onih 4000 i kusur kuna) i na rodiljnom (sigurno jer nema limita). Drugim riječima, HZZO sumnja na prevaru. Iskreno, meni je to što HZZO radi  :Rolling Eyes:  , ali isto tako kužim da toga zaista ima i da se pokušava prevariti HZZO, odnosno državu pa se HZZO ovako ogradi.

----------


## phiphy

Ne da mi editirati poruku pa me evo opet  :Smile:  . 
Sigurno postoji mogućnost žalbe na rješenje pa ako te pokušaju zakinuti, moguće da imaš asa u rukavu - plaća ti se povećala mjesec dana prije trudnoće pa mislim da ti ipak ne bi moglo proći pod fingiranje plaće.

----------


## kavofob

rodiljna sjela u hypo

----------


## kitty

sjelo i u zabi.

----------


## mary lu

znači da bi i u pbz moglu uskoro  :Smile: 
čekam

----------


## mary lu

sjelo u pbz

----------


## Nika*

A komplikacije će onda danas ili sutra  :Very Happy:

----------


## beilana

komplikacije sjele u podravskoj banci

----------


## medena8

Komplikacije u pbz? Ima netko info?  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen u meni

medena,meni su danas sjele u pbz.

----------


## beilana

Danas tek? Meni jos juce oko podne. Hmmm

----------


## medena8

> medena,meni su danas sjele u pbz.


Draga, hvala!  :Kiss: 
Ne znam ima li to veze i smije li imati sa lokacijom, al' netko je za kompl. i prosli mj. javio da su sjele u pbz, meni u St-u tek dan nakon...

----------


## ekoi

Danas je 21.2. a meni još nije sjela naknada za koplikacije u RABA! Zakaj? Do kad najkasnije sjeda?

----------


## medena8

> Danas je 21.2. a meni još nije sjela naknada za koplikacije u RABA! Zakaj? Do kad najkasnije sjeda?


Ja sam u PBZ-u, prosli mj. je sjela 22., ali je 20. bila nedjelja pa sam pretpostavila da je to razlog...

----------


## luc

Imam opet jedno pitanje. 
Znaci zaposlena sam od 25.07. Prosle godine a sad sam od 28.01. Na komplikacijama koje su 800 kuna. Ja sam si misla dal mogu ja 01.07. Otic na godisnji pa nakon 25.07. Kad cu imati godinu dana staza opet otvorit bolovanje jr na rodiljnji mogu tek pocetkom 9 mj. Ako bi to napravila dali bi mi hzzo stvarao kakve probleme i imala bi komplikacije i kasnije rodiljnji 2700 kolko mi je prosjek? Pitala sam zenu na hzzou pa mi nije htjela nista reci.

----------


## beilana

Luc al ne znam kak bi ti to islo jer se uzima prosjek zadnjih 6 placa. Opet bi ti ispalo 831 kn.jer nebi imala zadnjih 6 placa a i moras imati prekid veci od 30 dana da bi ti se opet nanovo izracunavalo.  A i moras imati minimalno 2 isplacene place. Nece ti na hzzo nist reci. Ja sam imala to pitanje. Nitko nije htio nist rec. Al ja sam bila samo mjesec dana na komplikacijama i vratila se radit. falilo mi je 15 dana.

----------


## luc

Iman taman sest placa isplacenih a to za 30 dana lako sredim. Imam dio sedmog,osmi,deveti,deseti,jedanajsti,dvanajsti, i dio prvog ne kuzim ovo dvije isplacene placeprije komplikacija,pa ima zena kaj se prijave na mj dana i dobe 800 kuna.

----------


## beilana

Draga racuna ti se 1., 2., 3., 4., 5., 6. Mjesec pa podjeljeno na 6 s tim da se komplikacije racunaju 0kn, a ne moze bit manje od 831kn.

----------


## beilana

Naravno ti se mjeseci racunaju ak odes 1.7. Tj krivo, zadnji mjesec ne. Racuna se 12.,1.,2.,3.,4.,5

----------


## beilana

Govorim kak je meni receno i obracunato sad dok sam isla mjesec i pol radit pa opet na komplikacije

----------


## ekoi

Može li mi netko pomoći odgonetnuti koliki će biti iznos moje porodiljne naknade ako sam na komplikacijama bila 6 mjeseci u komadu, a iznos te naknade na komplikacijama bio je 830 kn (zato jer sam netom prije otvaranja bolovanja zbog komplikacija imala 17 mjeseci isprekidanog rada u 2 godine, a ne 18 mj. koliko je potrebno za prosječnu naknadu)? Molim za odgovor jer isti nisam dobila na pravnim pitanjima. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## kavofob

ekoi, iznos naknade će ti biti 1663 kn, godinu dana

----------


## ekoi

Hvala.

----------


## mare41

citala sam malo postove da nadjem pitanje slicno mom, al nisam nasla, dakle, ja bi bila na godisnjem  do 10.4.pa bi onda isla na komplikacije, da li mi ta placa iz travnja ulazi u prosjek za porodiljnu i rodiljnu naknadu kasnije? ako ulazi u prosjek zadnjih 6 placa, radje bi otisla na komplikacije od 1.4, zna neko sta tocno ulazi u prosjek?

----------


## BuBA

> citala sam malo postove da nadjem pitanje slicno mom, al nisam nasla, dakle, ja bi bila na godisnjem  do 10.4.pa bi onda isla na komplikacije, da li mi ta placa iz travnja ulazi u prosjek za porodiljnu i rodiljnu naknadu kasnije? ako ulazi u prosjek zadnjih 6 placa, radje bi otisla na komplikacije od 1.4, zna neko sta tocno ulazi u prosjek?


Kod mene je bila ista situacija, godišnji pa kompl. Mislim da ti to ne ulazi u prosjek, bar meni nije. Ja sam otišla na komplikacije 16.2, a prosjek plaća je bio od kolovoza do siječnja, znači veljaču nisu računali!

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kitty

mare41, zadnja plaća koja ulazi u prosjek je ona koja je isplaćena u mjesecu prije nego što su otvorene komplikacije, znači tebi će zadnje ulaziti plaća koja je isplaćena u ožujku.

----------


## Franny

tako je, potpisujem kitty  :Wink: .

----------


## beilana

Mare, citaj isplacena u ozujku, znaci za veljacu je zadnja. Potpisujem kitty

----------


## mare41

hvala puno, nisam bila ziher da li u lipnju-srpnju idem po novi prosjek pa bi u to usao travanj s malom placom
hvala!

----------


## KLARA31

nema porodiljne naknade??

----------


## jelena.O

> hvala puno, nisam bila ziher da li u lipnju-srpnju idem po novi prosjek pa bi u to usao travanj s malom placom
> hvala!


zakaj bi išla po novi prosjek nisam baš skužila ako ideš na komplikacije, i zakaj misliš da bi imala manju plaču na godišnjem ( računa se iz prosjeka prijašnjih plača), sve jedno je ideš li na komplikacije 1.4. ili 29. 4.ak kužiš,

----------


## mašnica

Pbz sjelo!

----------


## kitty

sjelo i u zabi  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> zakaj bi išla po novi prosjek nisam baš skužila ako ideš na komplikacije, i zakaj misliš da bi imala manju plaču na godišnjem ( računa se iz prosjeka prijašnjih plača), sve jedno je ideš li na komplikacije 1.4. ili 29. 4.ak kužiš,


nisam znala da li treba ićipo novi prosjek onih 45 dana prije poroda...
nije isto da li sam 10 dana na godišnjem u tom tekućem mjesecu ili sam na godišnjem cijeli mjesec, već sam bila na komplikacijama 5 dana pa znam kako mi je izgledala plaća-bolovanje (komplikacije) je sjelo doznakom na tekući i nije prikazano unutar plaće na listi, koja ide za prosjek, te je plaća naravno bila manja, ko što će biti i ova za travanj, zato pitam
mislim da me nisi skužila-ne pitam kolika će mi biti plaća na godišnjem, to znam nego da li će to ući u prosjek, sad znam da neće i super

----------


## Majty

Evo i mene sa pitanjem....čitam po forumu i nigdi ne vidim sličnu situaciju a da je "friško" postana.... Dakle, nezaposlena sam već 5 mj, uredno se javljam na zavod i sve to skupa i sada sam ostala trudna... Da li netko možda zna da li imam prava na nekakvu naknadu ili još uvik stoji ono staro da tek kad rodim pa do 1.godine imam pravo na porodiljni? :/

----------


## Boxica

> Evo i mene sa pitanjem....čitam po forumu i nigdi ne vidim sličnu situaciju a da je "friško" postana.... Dakle, nezaposlena sam već 5 mj, uredno se javljam na zavod i sve to skupa i sada sam ostala trudna... Da li netko možda zna da li imam prava na nekakvu naknadu ili još uvik stoji ono staro da tek kad rodim pa do 1.godine imam pravo na porodiljni? :/


tak kad rodiš dobivaš 1.663,00 kn

----------


## ekoi

> sjelo i u zabi


Kaj se inače naknade ne isplaćuju tek 20.-tog u mjesecu? Ili ja moram promjenit banku, jerbo meni još niš nije sjelo? (inače sam u RFB)

----------


## Cocolina

u RBA su sjele još jučer!

----------


## ekoi

ne kužim zašto onda meni nije sjelo! pa predala sam sve papire do 5.tog u mjesecu! ljuta sam! bez kune sam!

----------


## Marsupilami

> ne kužim zašto onda meni nije sjelo! pa predala sam sve papire do 5.tog u mjesecu! ljuta sam! bez kune sam!


Nazovi HZZO pa pitaj, to ti je najsigurnije, da nisu krivi broj racuna upisali?

----------


## kitty

> ne kužim zašto onda meni nije sjelo! pa predala sam sve papire do 5.tog u mjesecu! ljuta sam! bez kune sam!


 jel tebi treba sjesti porodiljna naknada ili komplikacije? komplikacije su obično sjedale 20. u mjesecu.

----------


## luc

Ja sam u zabi i nije mi sjelo nista. Nisam jos dobila ni rjesenje,dal sjednu uopce novci prije rjesenja,kako to ide. Prosli mj sam otvorila komplikacije i predala sam na vrijeme.

----------


## kitty

> Ja sam u zabi i nije mi sjelo nista. Nisam jos dobila ni rjesenje,dal sjednu uopce novci prije rjesenja,kako to ide. Prosli mj sam otvorila komplikacije i predala sam na vrijeme.


nije ti sjelo zato što komplikacije obično sjedaju 20. u mjesecu.

----------


## ekoi

Evo, komplikacije sjele jučer popodne... ko bi ga sad znao više kad što sjeda...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni još nije isplaćena plaća za komplikacije, sad sam se zabrinula? 
Recite mi, da utvrdim gradivo, znači meni će se računati kad krenem na porodiljni onih 45 dana prije termina puna plaća kakva mi je bila prije komplikacija ili isto 4200 kn? Ja sam na bolovanju od početka trudnoće znači od 1. mjeseca...

----------


## mare41

mm, 45 dana prije termina ide prosjek 6 zadnjih placa prije komplikacija

----------


## Mali Mimi

a kad si na komplikacijama se svaki mjesec mora ispunjavati onaj obrazac u HZZO-u?

----------


## nina70

MM, moraš svaki mjesec nosit doznake u firmu, a onda oni nose na HZZO.
Mislim da moraš do 5.og u mjesecu da bi ti sjelo oko 20.og na račun.
Prvi put uvijek malo kasne.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> MM, moraš svaki mjesec nosit doznake u firmu, a onda oni nose na HZZO.
> Mislim da moraš do 5.og u mjesecu da bi ti sjelo oko 20.og na račun.
> Prvi put uvijek malo kasne.


Ma to jesam i za veljaču mi je stiglo 19.2. a sad nije pa me brine

----------


## nina70

*MM* možda su predali doznake HZZO-u iza 5.3. pa će ti doć koji dan kasnije.

----------


## BuBA

Ja sam recimo morala sama nositi doznake jer su mi u firmi rekli da oni to ne rade.

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## uporna

I ja nosim direktno u HZZO (barem se sigurna da je predano). Uredno dobila već dva mjeseca za redom.

E sad prije 4 godine ako nisi predao do 5. u mjesecu taj mjesec ti ne bi ušlo u obračun već tek slijedeći mjesec i zato nosim sama i to najkasnije do 1.

----------


## mare41

u zg valjda svi idemo sami u hzzo, iako bi mi bilo logicnije da firma posalje
a kad se mora na komisiju? nakon koliko bolovanja?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> u zg valjda svi idemo sami u hzzo, iako bi mi bilo logicnije da firma posalje
> a kad se mora na komisiju? nakon koliko bolovanja?


Ništa mi nije rekla ova iz računovodstva da ja moram nositi svaki put a ja sam nova u svemu tome :Sad: 
*Mare41* to sad dr. sređuju sami više ne moramo mi izlaziti pred komisju

----------


## beilana

Ja isto nosim sama. Barem znam da sam predala i do kad sam predala. I da, uz doznake ispunjavam i onaj obrazac svaki mjesec.

----------


## Bab

ja isto sama nosim doznake u hzzo jer moja firma to ne šalje.

I samo sam prvi put morala donjeti prosjek, kopije osobne i zdravstvene i tekućeg računa.
Dalje više ne treba , samo predam doznaku.
A ja sam na komisiju morala nakon 60 dana bolovanja. Moja ginička nema organizirano da k njoj dolaze pa mi je isprintala papire koje smo morali nosit u Baštijanovu(to ide po mjestu stanovanja). Meni je to mama obavila jer su mi savjetovali da je bolje da se ja tamo ne pojavljujem jer sam na mirovanju. I obavezno treba uzet sve nalaze sa sobom. Oni to samo pogledaju i vrate. Gotovo za pet minuta.
Meni su produljili bollvanje do 17.6. i onda otvaram porodiljni.
I jedan papir koji oni tamo ispune sam morala vratiti ginićki, a treći primjerak ostaje nama.

Sorry, ja malo odužila al možda nekome pomogne.

----------


## lasta

Mali Mimi cini mi se da ces morati sama nositi u hzzo,ja sam morala uz doznaku i neki papir ispuniti svaki mjesec dok nisam presla na porođajni

----------


## BuBA

> Ništa mi nije rekla ova iz računovodstva da ja moram nositi svaki put a ja sam nova u svemu tome
> *Mare41* to sad dr. sređuju sami više ne moramo mi izlaziti pred komisju


Ma daj??od kad to?ako je tako onda je to super, ja sam jos u 7 mj išla pred komisiju!

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne znam od kad ali tako mi je ginekolog rekao da ne moram na komisju, sad ginekolozi vode bolovanje ne više dr. opće prakse.
Da trebala sam sama odnjeti te doznake i ispuniti neki formular na HZZO-u ja nisam znala i sad neću dobiti plaću ovaj za prošli mjesec :Sad:

----------


## BuBA

Dobit ćeš idući mjesec onda i za prošli i za ovaj!

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mali Mimi

da znam samo treba opet dočekat 20.4.

----------


## BuBA

> da znam samo treba opet dočekat 20.4.


Znam, da, i ja sam jedan mjesec zakasnila, nisam bila u zg, a nije mi imao tko odnest to na hzzo!pregrmili smo nekak bez te plaće, stisnuli guzu, al idući mjesec je bilo pravo veselje kad je sjelo duplo :D

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nina70

*Mali Mimi* ja ti imam 2 Clexana viška, ako šta pomaže

----------


## anita rain

Pozdrav  :Smile:  Imam jedno pitanje, ako se tko kuži u komplikacije i porodiljnu naknadu. Naime, od samog početka trudnoće sam na komplikacijama. Sve je bilo uredno, što se naknade tiče i ona je bila u rasponu od 2500 do nekih 2800 kn vjerovatno je zavisilo od dužine mjeseca tj. radnih dana koje je imao. E sad, ja sam od 14.02 prešla na obavezni porodiljni dopust oni 45 dana prije termina i za taj 02 mjesec dobila sam 2404 kn (pola su bile komplikacije od 1202 kn, a pola porodiljni od 1202). 
Moje pitanje je da li je moguće da će mi porodiljni za ovih godinu dana iznositi 2400 kn i biti niži u odnosu na bolovanje?
Nema mi baš neke logike da mi je na bolovanju naknada viša, već na obaveznom porodiljnom?

----------


## đurđa76

drugi mjesec ima dosta manje radnih dana pa ti odatle i niža naknada.po meni trebala bi dobivati prvih 6 mjeseci kao i na komplikacijama,tako sam barem ja,a drugih 6 mjeseci manje,mislim oko 1600 kn

----------


## mare41

đurđa, a jel ti to bio prosjek place? za porodiljni i rodiljni

----------


## anita rain

Hvala  :Smile:  da,to bi moglo biti zbog kraćeg mjeseca. Ja mislim da je sad puni iznos do djetetovih godinu dana, a tek iza godinu je 1600 kn. Meni je ovo treće dijete, možda i to igra ulogu, jer je frendica lani u drugom mjesecu rodila treće dijete i ona je imala oko 2400 dok malena nije napunila godinu dana, sad tek prima 1600 do njene treće godine... Ima li tko informaciju da li je to tako? Hvala...

----------


## đurđa76

ne zmam kako je kad je treće dijete,ali inače dobivaš naknadu godinu dana,a ne godinu ipo

----------


## kavofob

anita, za treće dijete primaš prvih 6 mjeseci puni iznos, drugih 6 oko 2660 kn (ako je plaća bila veća, ako je bila manja onda puni iznos), nakon godine dana 1633 kn

----------


## anita rain

Hvala na odgovoru kavofob  :Smile: . Sad kužim  :Smile:  pošto je meni plaća tj. i jedno i drugo bilo oko tih 2600, 2700 (nažalost nije mi ušao ljetni prosjek plaća  koji je veći) meni će naknada biti ista do bebinih godinu dana. Nakon godine znam da je do treće 1663 kn. Bunila me samo ta prva godina.

----------


## XENA

Dali netko zna dali ono smanjenje plaće za 3% u državnim firmama važi i za porodiljne naknade ?

----------


## kavofob

XENA, naknada ti je prema ER-1 obrascu koji donosiš za otvaranje rodiljnog dopusta (izračun cijene radnog sata prema prosjeku zadnjih 6 isplaćenih plaća)

dakle, ne utječe mamama koje već jesu na rodiljnom ili će biti uskoro, ali utjecat će onima kojima manje plaće uđu u ER-1 obrazac za izračun prosjeka

----------


## ani4

Da li je sjela danas naknada za rodiljni?

----------


## kavofob

u hypo sjelo

----------


## BuBA

I u pbz

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## spunky125

u zabi naravno nije

----------


## modesty4

Cure imam jedno pitanje vezano uz izračun naknade!!
Na porodiljnom sam već 6 mjeseci i jasno mi je kako se naknada računa (prosjek plaće, broj radnih dana u tom mjesecu, odnosno broj radnih sati s kojima se množi vrijednos moje satnice).
Međutim kod isplate i kada provjeravam iznos skužila sam da je vrijednost sata rada varirala, a da vas ne zamaram sa brojkama dovoljno je reći da je razlika i po 500 kn od njihovog i moga izračuna. 
Prvo sam mislila da su mi za jedan mjesec dali više pa na drugom to uzeli, ali sam sada opet dobila manje nego što mislim da sam trebala.
Mogu li i gdje provjeriti sa kojim prosjekom oni računaju iznos naknade koji mi se mora isplatiti i da li je moguće da satnica varira? Meni je to sasvim nelogično jer ako je prosijek u pitanju on bi trebao biti isti za svih 6 mjeseci, a ne nekada manji, a nekada veći!!

----------


## angelina1505

Ti moraš svoju satnicu izracunati tako da podijelis onih 6 mjeseci koje si "prijavila" sa tocnim brojem radnih sati koje si imala u tocno tim mjesecima. I onda svaku naknadu racunas mnozeci tu fiksnu satnicu sa brojem radnih sati u mjesecu za koji se isplaćuje naknada. Samo uguglaj - radni sati 2012, 2013. Meni je razlika znala biti i po 2000kn  :Mad: !

----------


## modesty4

angelina to ti je meni sve jasno. Naravno da je razlika od mjeseca do mjeseca, jer je i broj radnih sati različit. Moje pitanje odnosi se na vrijednost prosječnog sata rada. Smatram da on ne može varirati od mjeseca do mjeseca, već je stalno isti, a varijabla koja se mijenja je broj radnih sati!

----------


## angelina1505

A krivo sam te shvatila. Meni je vrijednost bila ista, uvijek u lipu. Točno sam ih provjerila za "predanih" 6 mjeseci i radne sate i izračun satnice, i poslije po mjesecima. U lipu su bili točni. Jesu ponekad bile čudne isplate u dva dijela, ali zbroj je uvijek odgovarao.

Najbolje ti je nazvati pa pitati gdje točno da odšetaš da ti objasne. Dođeš li na svoj šalter, reći će ti da je neko u "centrali" to izračunao.

----------


## Marsupilami

Sto se desava sa djecjim? Hoce li biti danas ili ne?
Ovaj mjesec uopce nema najave kada ce isplata djecjeg  :Unsure:

----------


## Marsupilami

evo upravo izasla obavijest, tek u ponedjeljak pocinje isplata :/

----------


## XENA

Hvala kavofob !

----------


## zadarmamica

ocu dobiti djecji ako mi još nije stiglo rješenje,a predala sam papire za produženje dječjeg još sredinom drugog miseca?hvala

----------


## anita rain

Hoćeš, dobit ćeš dječji, bez obzira šta ti nije stiglo rješenje, zato se i trebaju predati papiri za dječji do kraja drugog mjeseca da bi se nastavila redovita isplata iz mjeseca u mjesec. Rješenje ćeš dobiti naknadno.

----------


## lidać2

jel sjeo djecji kome?

svake god.me zeznu pa mi ne daju za ovaj mj.grrrr...pitam se kak ce sada biti...

----------


## lidać2

ipak sjeo...   :Smile:

----------


## *meri*

u rba sjeo

----------


## mare41

da li se doznake za komplikacije mogu odnijeti zadnji dan u mjesecu, tj sad 30.4 ili to mora biti 2.5?

----------


## beilana

Ja doznake nosim oko 25.u mjesecu. Ak predas do 5.iduci mjesec dobit ces isplatu u tom mjesecu

----------


## mare41

ok, thanks

----------


## Ginger

pitanjce....ako me netko može prosvijetiliti  :Smile: 

prema ovome: http://www.roda.hr/article/read/novi...ma-od-1-7-2013
znači li to da se za drugu i treću godinu (kod blizanaca i 3. djeteta) dobiva 2600kn? ili ipak pada na onih 1663kn?

mislim, s obzirom na ovo: 
-ako oba zaposlena roditelja koriste roditeljski dopust tada on iznosi 8 mjeseci za prvo i drugo dijete, odnosno 30 mjeseci za blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete. No ako sukladno dogovoru između roditelja, samo jedan zaposleni roditelj koristi roditeljski dopust tada se isti koristi *u trajanju od 6 mjeseci za prvo i drugo dijete, odnosno 30 mjeseci za blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete. Naknada za isti se propisuje najviše u visini od 80% proračunske osnovice mjesečno (trenutno cca 2600 kn).
*- za vrijeme korištenja prava na roditeljski dopust u polovici punog radnog vremena naknada iznosi 50% proračunaske osnovice mjesečno (trenutno 1663 kune mjesečno)"


ajte, tko kuži?
malo sam zatupila  :Laughing:

----------


## Marsupilami

sutra uz naknadu ide i isplata djecjeg  :Smile: 

http://www.mirovinsko.hr/default.aspx?id=3079

----------


## iva80

Curke dajte da vas pitam nisam bas informirana,pa ako znate odgovorite mi molim vas da ne idem trcati po gradu u 7 mj.trudnoce  .Dobivati cu minimalac  od koliko ono 1663 kn,ja miislim,to ok.,al me zanima da li kao trudnica sa nedovoljno radnog staza,( prijavljena sam na birou) imam pravo da mi ta godina do prve godine bebice ide u radni staž?Ako imam pravo koja je procedura i kome da se javim,ne razumijem ko nam to upisuje radni staž..hvala vam puno  :Heart:  I svim curama koje cekaju bebice sve najboljee  :mama:

----------


## mlukacin

sjelo nekome?

----------


## Cocolina

zar nije malo prerano da sjedne?
meni u RBA obično sjedno oko 14, 15 sati

----------


## mlukacin

u erste, bar kod mene obično sjeda oko 10-11 isti dan...

----------


## Nitenaja

> pitanjce....ako me netko može prosvijetiliti 
> 
> prema ovome: http://www.roda.hr/article/read/novi...ma-od-1-7-2013
> znači li to da se za drugu i treću godinu (kod blizanaca i 3. djeteta) dobiva 2600kn? ili ipak pada na onih 1663kn?
> 
> mislim, s obzirom na ovo: 
> -ako oba zaposlena roditelja koriste roditeljski dopust tada on iznosi 8 mjeseci za prvo i drugo dijete, odnosno 30 mjeseci za blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete. No ako sukladno dogovoru između roditelja, samo jedan zaposleni roditelj koristi roditeljski dopust tada se isti koristi *u trajanju od 6 mjeseci za prvo i drugo dijete, odnosno 30 mjeseci za blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete. Naknada za isti se propisuje najviše u visini od 80% proračunske osnovice mjesečno (trenutno cca 2600 kn).
> *- za vrijeme korištenja prava na roditeljski dopust u polovici punog radnog vremena naknada iznosi 50% proračunaske osnovice mjesečno (trenutno 1663 kune mjesečno)"
> 
> ...


Nažalost,dobiva se 1663 kn

----------


## Marsupilami

RBA naknada sjela  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

u hypo sjelo

----------


## Nitenaja

i u zabi sjelo

----------


## mlukacin

e meni nije sjelo i dobro da sam zvala na mirovinskom, doduše nama nisu uparili podatke sa porezne i dalje smo u statusu čekanja dok se porezna ne sjeti odraditi svoj posao... strašno....

----------


## Ginger

> Nažalost,dobiva se 1663 kn


eh, znala sam...
hvala ti

----------


## mlukacin

> eh, znala sam...
> hvala ti


Meni se ne čini tako jer zapravo uopće nisu definirali tih 24 mjeseci kada ide 50% od proračunske osnovice... osim ako nije obuhvaćeno sadašnjom izmjenom zakona

----------


## Gabi25

> i u zabi sjelo


Jel to sjela porodiljna ili komplikacije? Kad obično sjedaju komplikacije?

----------


## mašnica

> Curke dajte da vas pitam nisam bas informirana,pa ako znate odgovorite mi molim vas da ne idem trcati po gradu u 7 mj.trudnoce  .Dobivati cu minimalac  od koliko ono 1663 kn,ja miislim,to ok.,al me zanima da li kao trudnica sa nedovoljno radnog staza,( prijavljena sam na birou) imam pravo da mi ta godina do prve godine bebice ide u radni staž?Ako imam pravo koja je procedura i kome da se javim,ne razumijem ko nam to upisuje radni staž..hvala vam puno  I svim curama koje cekaju bebice sve najboljee


Da, godina dana se upisuje na HZMO,

na ovoj temi sam sve napisala: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/11063-N...inu-sta%C5%BEa

----------


## Nitenaja

> Jel to sjela porodiljna ili komplikacije? Kad obično sjedaju komplikacije?


Porodiljna,komplikacije 20 u mjesecu.

----------


## Gabi25

> Porodiljna,komplikacije 20 u mjesecu.


Hvala, već si mislim zašto meni nije ništa sjelo

----------


## iva80

Hvala puno,nisam uspjela vidjeti,jos sam i trazila tu temu ali ocito mi je promakla  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

kad sjedaju komplikacije? nemam sad vremena tražit, ja od 08.04. na prisilnim kompl zbog hematoma, ni kune još vidjela nisam, a papire i tekući odnijela 25.04. na hzzo

----------


## Gabi25

Koliko sam ja shvatila trebale bi danas sjesti. I ja sam predala tako kao i ti.

----------


## samamama

> Koliko sam ja shvatila trebale bi danas sjesti. I ja sam predala tako kao i ti.


sjelo je u Erste.

ja sam na komplikacijama od 8.4., kako neugodno iznenadjenje.. dobila sam samo 3280 kn... nije mi jasan obracun., nadala sam se da ce biti barem koju stotinu vise.. 
hvala bogu od 25 sam na porodiljnom, jer ne znam kako bi sa ovakvom pomoci izasla na kraj.. tek sto je stiglo, platila racune i sada zube na policu do iduceg mjeseca, hebem ti drzavu.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

sjelo i meni.

i baš sam išla provjerit - od istog dana smo na komplikacijama i ja sam dobila 200 kn manje  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

ksena, ne ovisi li i kolika ti je satnica?
4250 je maksimum za cijeli mjesec
a ako je tebi satnica manja, manje si i dobila, tj. ako ti je placa manja od 4250 onda je valjda dobar obracun, a ako ti je veca- nazovi i provjeri
valjda nisam nista pobrkala...

----------


## ksena28

pa čuj, ne dižem graju bzv... al neću zvat, čekat ću iduću...

----------


## samamama

> sjelo i meni.
> 
> i baš sam išla provjerit - od istog dana smo na komplikacijama i ja sam dobila 200 kn manje


sramota totalna.

a da ne kazem da su mi kod obracuna za jedan mjesec odmah rekli : a neeeeeee, to vam se nece uzeti u obzir. Radi se o tome da sam u 12.mjesecu imala vecu neto placu jer se taj mjesec u potpunosti obracunao moj odbitak koji nisam u potpunosti iskoristila u toku godine., tako da mi je za 12. mjesec neto placa bila 1000 kn veca.
na moje pitanje zasto i po kojem zakonu to ne ulazi u prosijek isplacenih neto primanja, dobila sam šturi odgovor u stilu: mozete se zaliti i traziti reviziju, imali smo i takvih slucajeva ali unaprijed vam kazem da ce vas odbiti jer odbijamo svih.
isto tako nisu uzeli u obzir dio place koji dobivam za prijevoz, ali ajde to jos mogu shvatiti., ali ovo da mi nisu uzeli u obzir me bas naljutilo.

samo ne vrijedi... nemas se kome zaliti i traziti nista vise od onoga sto si dobio

----------


## Marsupilami

Ne racuna se zato sto ti je placa uvecana zbog povrata poreza a to primanje nije oporezivo

----------


## phiphy

Kako misliš Nije oporezivo?! To je dio plaće i kao takav je oporezovan, ne direktno, ali indirektno je - to je novac kojeg dobiješ jer ti je tijekom godine plaća trebala biti veća za toliko, a plaća je oporezovana. Barem bi trebali priznati proporcionalan dio za mjesece za koji je ER-1.

----------


## samamama

> Kako misliš Nije oporezivo?! To je dio plaće i kao takav je oporezovan, ne direktno, ali indirektno je - to je novac kojeg dobiješ jer ti je tijekom godine plaća trebala biti veća za toliko, a plaća je oporezovana. Barem bi trebali priznati proporcionalan dio za mjesece za koji je ER-1.



upravo tako, a to sam im i ja rekla, trebalo je znaci barem proporcionalno uzeti u obzir. Ja sam na taj iznos platila porez, prirez i doprinose.

to uvecanje nije isto sto i povrat poreza, mislim da je Marsupilami krivo shvatila.

----------


## Ginger

> pa čuj, ne dižem graju bzv... al neću zvat, čekat ću iduću...


ja bih na tvom mjestu zvala odmah

----------


## melani01

Ne znam kamo da smjestim pitanje, pa ako sam na krivom mjestu neka admini premjeste  .

Dakle problem je slijedeći: trudna sam oko 4 mjeseca, termin mi krajem 11-og. , a na burzi sam prijavljena od 5.03. kao nezaposlena.

Prijavila sam se na burzu nakon faksa, tako da nemam radnog staža. Znam da je bio zakon da treba bit prijavljen na burzi 9 il 12 mjeseci  da bi kao nezaposlena osoba ostvarila pravo na porodiljni poslije poroda... sad, meni taman neće bit točno 9 mjeseci od kad sam prijavljena na burzi kao nezaposlena  , pa me zanima dal imam svejedno ikakvo pravo na porodiljni...tj. jel se zakon što mijenjao jer nisam ništa našla  .

Puno hvala na odg., stvarno mi bitno

----------


## phiphy

Koliko vremena se ima za otići na HZZO s doznakom za otvaranje porodiljnog (45 dana do termina) nakon komplikacija?

----------


## Marsupilami

> to uvecanje nije isto sto i povrat poreza, mislim da je Marsupilami krivo shvatila.


Nisam ja nista krivo shvatila, vi tvrdite da je povrat poreza oporeziv?
I iako vam dolazi uz placu to je povrat poreza bez obzira kako vi to zeljeli zvati.

----------


## phiphy

Ne, povrat poreza nije oporeziv, ali zašto se dogodio povrat poreza? Zato jer ti je na plaću u nekom trenutku kroz godinu opandrčen veći porez nego što je trebao biti (na godišnjoj razini). Znači, radi se o preplaćenom porezu (i prirezu). A što to znači? To znači da ti je za toliko trebala biti plaća veća kroz godinu. A što ulazi u ER-1? Plaća. I to ona koju su ti isplatili, a ne ona koja ti je zapravo trebala biti nakon godišnjeg obračuna poreza. Pa, ponavljam - nije fer da obračun poreza samo otkantaju, barem bi trebali uzeti proporcionalni dio za mjesece koji ulaze u ER-1.

----------


## phiphy

Čitam na jednom drugom forumu da odlazak na komplikacije i povratak na posao *NE utječu* na prosjek plaće osim ako se ne radi o tome da je žena bila npr. 5 mjeseci na komplikacijama pa nema dvije isplate plaće.

Ja sam, iz svega što sam ikad pročitala i čula, bila uvjerena da odlazak na komplikacije duže od mjesec dana (jer tada mora ići novi ER-1) pa povratak na posao znači umanjenje prosjeka plaće (samim time i rodiljne naknade u slučaju da je plaća veća od onih 4257 kn).

Voljela bih čuti vaše mišljenje/osvrt...da li je nekome zaista naknada umanjena jer je bio na komplikacijama pa se vratio na posao ili odlučio koristiti GO?

----------


## đurđa76

ako netko od vas zna može li se poništiti otvoreno bolovanje
naime brzopleto sam otvorila bolovanje nakon pozitivnog testa jučer obzirom da sam obrtnik pa sam mislila čim prije to bolje al mi je sad sinulo da sam se vjerojatno zeznula jer mi je 25.4 istekao porodiljni i da li za obrtnike isto vrijedi ona tri mjeseca,jesam li si trebala isplatit tri plaće ili ne,koliko bi sad dobivala naknadu za komplikacije,mogu li to bolovanje ipak prekinut ili stornirat

----------


## mare41

a na cemu si od 25.4.? nije da znam odgovor, al znam da slobodno zatvoris otvorene komplikacije, ja bila na njima 5 dana, vratila se radit pa koristila godisnji pa komplikacije, a sad sam na porodiljnom

----------


## mare41

phiphy, meni komplikacije nisu bile prikazane u placi nego kao uplata doznakom, i ta uplata nije usla u prosjek place, tj prosjek mi je bio manji taj mjesec za 5 dana komplikacija, da je bilo mjesec dana bolovanja ne znam kako bi se racunao prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci

----------


## đurđa76

> a na cemu si od 25.4.? nije da znam odgovor, al znam da slobodno zatvoris otvorene komplikacije, ja bila na njima 5 dana, vratila se radit pa koristila godisnji pa komplikacije, a sad sam na porodiljnom


25.4 zatvorila porodiljni i aktivirala obrt,dakle u radnom odnosu,ali štome najviše zanima do pon da li mogu poništiti otvoreno bolovanje,odnosno ako mi je doktor ispisao doznaku a ja ga nisam predala da li oni to svejedno vide tamo ili tek po predanoj doznaci

----------


## mare41

u firmi, ako na radnoj listi pise da si radila, a ne da si na bolovanju, a doznake bacene-nikom nista!
al ne slusaj mene, stvarno ne znam, najbolje nazvat hzzo ili pítat gore vise pravne savjete
mislim da moraš napunit 6 mjeseci rada i godisnjeg zbog prosjeka za dalje, jel da?

----------


## đurđa76

ma zato me i zanima,pitat ću di drugdje,znači ti misliš ako te doznake ne odnesem na hzzo nikom ništa,ko da i nisam otvarala bolovanje?što se firme tiče meni u knjigovodstvo ionako ne treba

----------


## samamama

> ma zato me i zanima,pitat ću di drugdje,znači ti misliš ako te doznake ne odnesem na hzzo nikom ništa,ko da i nisam otvarala bolovanje?što se firme tiče meni u knjigovodstvo ionako ne treba


kako mislis ne treba ti doznaka u firmi? u svakoj firmi, ako otvaras bolovanje MORAS donjeti doznake radi obracuna place. mozda to prije i nije bilo tako, ali vise ne mozes po zakonu isplatiti placu, ako prije toga nisi platio doprinose na placu.. prema tome, u svakoj firmi moras predati doznake ako otvaras bolovanje.

----------


## samamama

> 25.4 zatvorila porodiljni i aktivirala obrt,dakle u radnom odnosu,ali štome najviše zanima do pon da li mogu poništiti otvoreno bolovanje,odnosno ako mi je doktor ispisao doznaku a ja ga nisam predala da li oni to svejedno vide tamo ili tek po predanoj doznaci


zasto si zatvarala porodiljno? obrt mozes imati i u isto vrijeme biti zaposlena u drugoj firmi, te u toj firmi koristiti porodiljno.

----------


## samamama

> Čitam na jednom drugom forumu da odlazak na komplikacije i povratak na posao *NE utječu* na prosjek plaće osim ako se ne radi o tome da je žena bila npr. 5 mjeseci na komplikacijama pa nema dvije isplate plaće.
> 
> Ja sam, iz svega što sam ikad pročitala i čula, bila uvjerena da odlazak na komplikacije duže od mjesec dana (jer tada mora ići novi ER-1) pa povratak na posao znači umanjenje prosjeka plaće (samim time i rodiljne naknade u slučaju da je plaća veća od onih 4257 kn).
> 
> Voljela bih čuti vaše mišljenje/osvrt...da li je nekome zaista naknada umanjena jer je bio na komplikacijama pa se vratio na posao ili odlučio koristiti GO?


ako se sa komplikacija ide izravno na obavezni porodiljni dopust, onda komplikacije NE ulaze u prosjek, vec se prosjek racuna sa zadnjih 6 mjeseci PRIJE otvaranja komplikacija. Ukoliko zena otvori komplikacije, nakon njih se jedno vrijeme vrati na posao i tek onda otvori obavezni porodiljni dopust, tada isplate komplikacija ULAZE u prosjek.

----------


## đurđa76

> zasto si zatvarala porodiljno? obrt mozes imati i u isto vrijeme biti zaposlena u drugoj firmi, te u toj firmi koristiti porodiljno.


nisam zaposlena u drugoj firmi nego imam svoj obrt koji je po sili zakona za vrijeme korištenja prvo komplikacija a zatim porodiljnog morao biti privremeno zatvoren jer sam jedini zaposleni,kako mi je porodiljni istekao 25.4. tako sam obrt aktivirala ponovno,što računa i plaćanje doprinosa,i plaću koju si ja sama isplaćujem mada mi ona nije mjerodavna za naknadu nego osnovica po kojoj plaćam doprinose pa zato i pitam ako netko zna kako se računa sada naknada obzirom da je prošlo tek nepuna dva mjeseca od porodiljnog koji mi je bio onih 2660,i zato sam napisala da firma nije problem što se tiče doznaka

----------


## sonj@

molim vas pomoć,iako sam pročitala zakone o naknadi opet mi nije jasno.
prijavljena sam od 1.2.2013 i trebala bi na porodiljni krajem 8.mjeseca,a u 8.mj mi treba sjesti 6 uplata tj.plaća za 7.mjesec koja bi mi trebala zbog pprosjeka za punu plaću prvih 6 mj.od trudnoće.pa me zaanima dali ću moći to ostvariti jer kako čitam "Na temelju plaća primljenih u zadnjih šest mjeseci prije mjeseca u kojem je otvoreno bolovanje. Plaća koja se prima u mjesecu u kojem je otvoreno bolovanje (a koja se je najčešće isplaćena za prethodni mjesec) ne ulazi u promatrano razdoblje." po tome ja neću imati tu 6.uplatu za prosjek nego samo 5.i staž-neprekidnog staža 12 mjeseci imam,ali ne u zadnje dvije godine,a u zadnje dvije godine nemam 18.mj staža sa prekidima.pa vas molim dali znate dal po tome ostvarujem pravo na svoju punu plaću prvih 6 mjeseci????

----------


## samamama

> nisam zaposlena u drugoj firmi nego imam svoj obrt koji je po sili zakona za vrijeme korištenja prvo komplikacija a zatim porodiljnog morao biti privremeno zatvoren jer sam jedini zaposleni,kako mi je porodiljni istekao 25.4. tako sam obrt aktivirala ponovno,što računa i plaćanje doprinosa,i plaću koju si ja sama isplaćujem mada mi ona nije mjerodavna za naknadu nego osnovica po kojoj plaćam doprinose pa zato i pitam ako netko zna kako se računa sada naknada obzirom da je prošlo tek nepuna dva mjeseca od porodiljnog koji mi je bio onih 2660,i zato sam napisala da firma nije problem što se tiče doznaka


ne razumijem dio o tome da ti je porodiljni istekao 25.4., jer kazes da si nakon pozitivnog testa odmah otvorila komplikacije., pa malo pomozi da polovim konce.. to znaci da ti je isteklo porodiljno za prvo dijete, a sada si opet trudna, jel tako?

ja isto imam obrt, u kojem cak nisam bila u radnom odnosu, nego sam u punom radnom odnosu bila u drugoj firmi. obrt sam zatvorila nedavno, ali iz nekog drugog razloga ( jer mi se vise isplati raditi na crno - na zalost ).

mislim da ti u osnovicu sada ulaze primanja zadnjih 6 mjeseci, a to znaci primanja koja si primila od hzzo-a na temelju drugogo porodiljnog, plus ova dva mjeseca koja si si isplatila placu iz obrta.

----------


## phiphy

> Ukoliko zena otvori komplikacije, nakon njih se jedno vrijeme vrati na posao i tek onda otvori obavezni porodiljni dopust, tada isplate komplikacija ULAZE u prosjek.


Kako mi je ovo hitno, raspitala sam se na više strana i za sad je 4:1 da komplikacije NE ulaze u prosjek, odnosno scenarij rad - komplikacije - rad/GO - porodiljni neće smanjiti prosjek jer isplaćena naknada za komplikacije ne ulazi u ER-1, a isplaćena plaća se dijeli s brojem stvarno odrađenih sati, a ne ukupnim brojem radnih sati u mjesecu u kojem je žena dio bila na poslu, a dio na kompl. Kod svega ovoga je bitno da u ER-1 postoje barem dvije isplate plaće na temelju kojih se računa prosjek. Isto tako, rečeno mi je da su komplikacije ulazile u prosjek ranije, ali da se mijenjao zakon kako bi se motiviralo žene da se vrate na posao kad/ako nestanu problemi zbog kojih su kompl. otvorene. Ne znam koji zakon to regulira pa nisam za sad u mogućnosti to i provjeriti.

Bez obzira na rečeno, *samamama*, ako imaš kakvih recentnih saznanja, slušam. Ja ću javiti kako teče moj slučaj...

----------


## đurđa76

> ne razumijem dio o tome da ti je porodiljni istekao 25.4., jer kazes da si nakon pozitivnog testa odmah otvorila komplikacije., pa malo pomozi da polovim konce.. to znaci da ti je isteklo porodiljno za prvo dijete, a sada si opet trudna, jel tako?
> 
> ja isto imam obrt, u kojem cak nisam bila u radnom odnosu, nego sam u punom radnom odnosu bila u drugoj firmi. obrt sam zatvorila nedavno, ali iz nekog drugog razloga ( jer mi se vise isplati raditi na crno - na zalost ).
> 
> 
> mislim da ti u osnovicu sada ulaze primanja zadnjih 6 mjeseci, a to znaci primanja koja si primila od hzzo-a na temelju drugogo porodiljnog, plus ova dva mjeseca koja si si isplatila placu iz obrta.


da,ovo je druga trudnoća,i zato gledam što mi seviše isplati,plaćat doprinose i koliko mjeseci bi trebala ili ostaviti bolovanje

----------


## samamama

> Kako mi je ovo hitno, raspitala sam se na više strana i za sad je 4:1 da komplikacije NE ulaze u prosjek, odnosno scenarij rad - komplikacije - rad/GO - porodiljni neće smanjiti prosjek jer isplaćena naknada za komplikacije ne ulazi u ER-1, a isplaćena plaća se dijeli s brojem stvarno odrađenih sati, a ne ukupnim brojem radnih sati u mjesecu u kojem je žena dio bila na poslu, a dio na kompl. Kod svega ovoga je bitno da u ER-1 postoje barem dvije isplate plaće na temelju kojih se računa prosjek. Isto tako, rečeno mi je da su komplikacije ulazile u prosjek ranije, ali da se mijenjao zakon kako bi se motiviralo žene da se vrate na posao kad/ako nestanu problemi zbog kojih su kompl. otvorene. Ne znam koji zakon to regulira pa nisam za sad u mogućnosti to i provjeriti.
> 
> Bez obzira na rečeno, *samamama*, ako imaš kakvih recentnih saznanja, slušam. Ja ću javiti kako teče moj slučaj...


imam saznanja od pred 2 mjeseca, izravno od hzzo-a. ja sam bila na komplikacijama nekih mjesec dana prije nego sam otvorila redovno porodiljno i tako su mi rekli na hzzo-o i moja racunovođa.

@đurđa., ako se odlucis da si uplacujes doprinose, prije se doobro informiraj. imali smo u firmi slucaj da se jednoj kolegici povisila placa mjesec dana nakon sto je ostala trudna., radila je sve do kraja i onda otvorila porodiljno. kada je dosao trenutak da joj se isplati naknada, HZZo je sam ustvrdio, da joj je placa uvecana previse, pokrenuli su postupak i umanjili joj naknadu. i poslodavac i ona su se oboje žalili na tu odluku, jer je poslodavac tvrdio da povecanje place nije imalo nikakve veze sa time sto je ona trudna, međutim nisu uspjeli dobiti vecu naknadu, odnosno onu naknadu koju bi po zakonu trebala dobiti.
kad je poslodavac trazio povrat doprinosa koji su uplaceni na to, po hzzo-u nerealno uvecanje place, hzzo je rekao da to ne moze.

banana drzava, sta da ti kazem...

po meni ti se ne isplati uplacivati doprinose, ja bi se na tvom mjestu vratila na komplikacije., kad uzmes u obzir iznos doprinosa koji ces platiti za to vrijeme, poreza, prireza, komorskih , ovakvih i onakvih, da bi ti se mozda desila situacija da ti uopce to ne uzmu u obzir kod obracuna, ja ne bi.

inace, dobili smo bili neko tumacanje od hzzo-a, da oni uzimaju u obzir 6 mjeseci primanja prije nego je nastupio "slucaj", znaci 6 mjeseci prije nego je utvrđena trudnoca. imam blagi osjecaj da bi i tebi isto tako tumacili prosjek, znaci sve sto bi si uplatila sada, bacila bi u vjetar.. radije taj novac stavi sa strane za kasnije.

----------


## phiphy

> imam saznanja od pred 2 mjeseca, izravno od hzzo-a. ja sam bila na komplikacijama nekih mjesec dana prije nego sam otvorila redovno porodiljno i tako su mi rekli na hzzo-o i moja racunovođa.


A meni je pravnica u HZZO-u koja se bavi porodiljnim naknadama i još 3 računovođe rekli da komplikacije ne ulaze u prosjek.

----------


## đurđa76

rečeno mi je da su mi potrebne dvije isplate u proteklih 6 mjeseci,još ću provjeriti na hzzo pa ću javiti,ali znam da su moje neke prijateljice koje su ostale trudne nakon porodiljnog ili još za vrijeme išle radit 3 mjeseca da bi imale te dvije isplate i onda su komplikaciju i naknadu prvih 6 mjeseci dobivale prosjek,ili ono najviše moguće

----------


## samamama

phiphy.. uopce me to ne cudi., u ovoj drzavi zakon i onako ne znaci nista, nego se sve na kraju svede na pojedinca koji radi na slucaju, ili šalteru., ili eventualno na neki njihov interni pravilnik..

inace, ovako kako sam pisala je u Rijeci.

meni cak nisu hjeli uzeti u obzir jedno povecanje place koje sam imala radi toga sto nisam iskoristila cijeli odbitak poreza na koji sam imala pravo, bila sam pisala o tome malo iznad u temi., nije da bi mi prosjek bio nesto drasticno veci, ali bio bi veci., trebali su ga barem proporcionalno mjesecima uzeti u obzir.

----------


## phiphy

I ja sam u Rijeci  :Shock:  . Pravnica mi je rekla da komplikacije ne ulaze u prosjek i da će mi onaj mjesec koji cijeli nisam radila pisati isplaćena plaća 0 i broj odrađenih sati 0 što znači da nema utjecaja na prosjek (imalo bi da piše isplaćena plaća 0, a broj sati npr. 168). Isto tako i za mjesec koji je pola plaća, pola komplikacije - pisat će isplaćena plaća (naravno, manja jer nisam radila cijeli mjesec, ali i broj stvarno odrađenih sati, a ne broj sati u cijelom mjesecu - tako isto prosjek ostaje isti)...

Što se tiče uvećane plaće zbog godišnjeg obr. poreza, za to se priče poklapaju, rekli su da to ne priznaju.

Luda država...

----------


## uporna

Komplikacije ne ulaze u obračun za rodiljnu naknadu. Po meni bilo bi bolje da pitate u hzzo-u žene koje rade na obračunima jer više znaju nego pravnici (moj slučaj). Znači ako se prekidaju komplikacije i vraća se na posao onda je bitno da za ponovno otvaranje komplikacija imate barem 2 isplaćene plaće radi prosjeka - što i kako računaju ako nemate te dvije isplaćene plaće to ne znam kao što i nisam dobila nikakav odgovor na svoj slučaj koji se skoro dogodio ali me žena na zaprimanju doznaka srećom pitala.
Pisala sam na pravnim savjetima ali ukratko:
-na komplikacijama sam od početka i napravila sam sad pred kraj prekid da iskoristim GO i htjela sa GO otvoriti rodiljni
- ta kombinacija po novom ne može tj. može ali bih morala nositi novi R1 zadnjih 6 mjeseci na kojem bi mi stajalo da imam 0 kn jer sam bila na naknadi hzzo-a
(po čemu bi oni obračunali naknadu za rodiljni nisam dobila odgovor)
- bitno je da se ne mijenja vrsta prava (znači prekidate komplikacije iskoristite GO i vratite se na komplikacije) i da vodite računa da prekid nije duži od 30 kalendarskih dana

----------


## Marsupilami

Je li sjela kome naknada? 
Nemam pristup internet bankarstvu pa da neidem u banku bezveze  :Smile:

----------


## ani4

Citam na jednoj drugoj stranici da je u vecini banaka sjelo.

----------


## Marsupilami

Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## lasta

sjelo u zabi

----------


## samamama

> I ja sam u Rijeci  . Pravnica mi je rekla da komplikacije ne ulaze u prosjek i da će mi onaj mjesec koji cijeli nisam radila pisati isplaćena plaća 0 i broj odrađenih sati 0 što znači da nema utjecaja na prosjek


ma jooj, koji debili ( kad se moram tako izraziti ).. ja zbog toga sto su mi rekli nisam zatvarala komplikacije, iako sam mogla raditi jos tjedan-dva prije otvaranja porodiljnog.. 
ful mi dize zivce to sto svaka baba radi po svom, umjesto da je svugdje sve i svima isto.. da ljepo pise u zakonu i da se taj zakon provodi, hvala bogu svi smo pismeni pa bi covjek znao sto ga tocno ceka i kako ce to nesto biti obracunato.

----------


## Marsupilami

Problem je u nasim zakonima sto su nedoreceni pa ih se moze na vise nacina tumaciti, a oni nisu uskladjeni medjusobno  :Unsure:

----------


## uporna

Da li su kome sjele komplikacije i koja banka?

----------


## anabela1

Sjelo danas RBA

----------


## lovrenovic

> Komplikacije ne ulaze u obračun za rodiljnu naknadu. Po meni bilo bi bolje da pitate u hzzo-u žene koje rade na obračunima jer više znaju nego pravnici (moj slučaj). Znači ako se prekidaju komplikacije i vraća se na posao onda je bitno da za ponovno otvaranje komplikacija imate barem 2 isplaćene plaće radi prosjeka - što i kako računaju ako nemate te dvije isplaćene plaće to ne znam kao što i nisam dobila nikakav odgovor na svoj slučaj koji se skoro dogodio ali me žena na zaprimanju doznaka srećom pitala.
> Pisala sam na pravnim savjetima ali ukratko:
> -na komplikacijama sam od početka i napravila sam sad pred kraj prekid da iskoristim GO i htjela sa GO otvoriti rodiljni
> - ta kombinacija po novom ne može tj. može ali bih morala nositi novi R1 zadnjih 6 mjeseci na kojem bi mi stajalo da imam 0 kn jer sam bila na naknadi hzzo-a
> (po čemu bi oni obračunali naknadu za rodiljni nisam dobila odgovor)
> - bitno je da se ne mijenja vrsta prava (znači prekidate komplikacije iskoristite GO i vratite se na komplikacije) i da vodite računa da prekid nije duži od 30 kalendarskih dana


Zanima me zašto je bitno da prekid ne traje duze od 30 kalendarskih dana? Moja supruga je od danas na komplikacijama, 22.7. bi ih prekinula i koristila godisnji do 27.8. što je duže od 30 kalendarskih dana (ne i radnih), zatim bi nastavila s komplikacijama iliti čuvanjem trudnoće do termina (2. mjesec iduce godine). Jel bi to predstavljalo kakav problem u obračunu porodiljnog ili ovog nastavka komplikacija s obzirom da ima solidnu placu?

Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

----------


## uporna

Ako je prekid duži od 30 dana morat će donjeti ponovo novi R1 od poslodavca za zadnjih 6 mjeseci s time da tu ulazi od 2-7 mjeseca i to možda neće bitno utjecati na visinu naknade.
Supruga je tek ostala trudna i jedino pitanje je koliko je dobro ispucati odjednom cijeli GO u tako ranoj fazi trudnoće (da me krivo ne shvatite sigurna sam da će kod vas sve proteći kako treba, ja sam oprezna zbog svojih iskustava) ali barem bi trebali pričekati prva tri mjeseca. Možda da sad iskoristi pola GO a kasnije drugu polovicu.

----------


## željkica

može pomoć,ja sam krajem 4 mj otvorila komplikacije jer sam morala mirovat i sve do 20.5 tad sam se vratila radit i sad namjeravam od 1.7. potrošit go 3 tj i onda otvorit bolovanje,pa me zanima koliko će mi bit naknada/plaća , kako to već ide da nebi ostala bez ičega?

----------


## lovrenovic

Ma stvar je u tome sto supruga radi u vrticu i ravnateljica im obicno dozvoli da prvo iskoriste godisnji pa idu na komplikacije, ali u nasem slucaju to nije bilo, a kako je ona dobila rjesenje za godisnji prije nego je znala da je ostala trudna onda ima pravo koristit svoj godisnji u tom periodu, tako da cemo to probati izvesti s ovim prekidima komplikacija i vracanjem na njih. Ona bi sav godisnji svakako morala iskoristit u tom periodu jer kad klinci krenu u vrtic nema vise godisnjeg.  :Smile: 

Zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

----------


## uporna

> može pomoć,ja sam krajem 4 mj otvorila komplikacije jer sam morala mirovat i sve do 20.5 tad sam se vratila radit i sad namjeravam od 1.7. potrošit go 3 tj i onda otvorit bolovanje,pa me zanima koliko će mi bit naknada/plaća , kako to već ide da nebi ostala bez ičega?


Obzirom da ne znam datum u 4. kad si otvorila komplikacije ako je to više od 30 kalendarskih dana (računaš i subote i nedjelje) do 20.5. kad ćeš nositi doznake za novo bolovanje koje ćeš otvoriti krajem 7. mjeseca tražit će te i novi R1 sa svim isplatama plaća za 12. i privih 5 mjeseci (jer plaća od svibnja ti je isplaćena u 6. mjesecu znači traži se zaključno sa plaćom isplaćenom u mjesecu prije nego što ideš na komplikacije) i ti ćeš imati više od 2 isplaćene plaće na tom novom R1 (plaća za 5. mjesec bit će ti u netu manja ali ti i poslodavac piše samo onoliko sati koliko si radila pa ne bi trebalo utjecati na obračun). Ako ti je plaća veća od 4250 kn naknada će ti biti vjerovatno tih maximalnih 4250 kn. 
Ako su ove komplikacije od 4- do 5. mjeseca bile manje od 30 dana kalendarskih onda te neće tražiti novi R1.
Ako više nećeš prekidati komplikacije (prekidi duži od 30 dana) onda više nećeš trebati nositi novi R1 pa će ti ovaj R1 koji ćeš nositi krajem 7. vrijediti i za obračun rodiljne naknade a po meni trebao bi ti biti u visini plaće (iznos varira ovisno o broju radnih sati u mjesecu).

----------


## željkica

uporna hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## Marsupilami

Jel sjela kome naknada?

----------


## anita rain

Sutra kreće isplata dječije doplatka, prema tome , onda vjerovatno sutra sjeda i porodiljna naknada...

----------


## Marsupilami

Ne, porodiljna naknada sjeda 18. u mjesecu (dakle danas) i nije vezana uz isplatu djecjeg doplatka  :Wink:

----------


## anita rain

Eto hvala na informaciji, to nisam znala. Ja uvijek kad provirim na račun, obično su tu i dječji i porodiljna, pa sam mislila da sjedaju zajedno. Korisna informacija  :Wink:

----------


## Marsupilami

:Wink:

----------


## BuBA

Sjelo u PBZ :D

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jaja

I ja imam jedno pitanje,termin mi je 4.1.2014. imala sam u planu raditi ,ali sam prokrvarila 14.5 i morala sam otvorit bolovanje,da bi danas otišla na kontrolu i doktor mi kaže da mi nemože produžit bolovanjeko  jer za krvarenje se ima samo 60 dana bolovanja. Na posao nemogu jer bi svako dan tribala vozit 90 kilometara,a i posao je fizički težak.
Doktor mi je rekao da se vratim radit dva-tri tjedna pa da ponovo dođem da mi da bolovanje,zvala sam u firmu dali su mi godišnji. U firmi sam od 12.5.2012 godine tako da sam stekla puno pravo na bolovanje.
Šta sad kad otvorim kmplikacije ponovo sredinom 8 miseca oče li mi se računat puno bolovanje?
Neznam opće šta da radim .

----------


## Bluebella

> I ja imam jedno pitanje,termin mi je 4.1.2014. imala sam u planu raditi ,ali sam prokrvarila 14.5 i morala sam otvorit bolovanje,da bi danas otišla na kontrolu i doktor mi kaže da mi nemože produžit bolovanjeko  jer za krvarenje se ima samo 60 dana bolovanja. Na posao nemogu jer bi svako dan tribala vozit 90 kilometara,a i posao je fizički težak.
> Doktor mi je rekao da se vratim radit dva-tri tjedna pa da ponovo dođem da mi da bolovanje,zvala sam u firmu dali su mi godišnji. U firmi sam od 12.5.2012 godine tako da sam stekla puno pravo na bolovanje.
> Šta sad kad otvorim kmplikacije ponovo sredinom 8 miseca oče li mi se računat puno bolovanje?
> Neznam opće šta da radim .


ja sam prokrvarila u 7tt i dobila sam bolovanje od soc ginića na temelju papira od privatnog gin. nakon 60 dana mi je socijalac rekao da mi ne može više produžiti bolovanje i da moram na komisiju. dao mi je papire za komisiju za bolovanje i otišla sam s tim papirima i papirima od privatnika na komisiju koja mi je produžila bolovanje do 05.09. tad opet moram doći za dalje.
dali su tebi spominjali komisiju?

----------


## Ginger

Jaja nek ti da papire za komisiju i gotovo!
Ja sam krvarila u prve dvije trudnoce, isla na komisiju, i to ne ja osobno jer sam morala mirovati, i nikakvih problema
Mislim, gluposti, da se vratis na posao i riskiras trudnocu?! 
Jer se njemu neda popuniti papir ili se nije toga sjetio?! A nevjerojatno mi je i jedno i drugo...

----------


## luc

Da mividjeti kakvog ti to imas ginekologa. Moj ginekolog je kopirao moj nalaz,poslao na komisiju i sad su mi produzili do kraja q nisam ni krvarila nego sam dva put imala smedi iscjedak. To mi je uzas da tvoj doktor nezna priceduru ili nece znati ali u svakom slucaju ni ne drzi do sigurnisti tvoje trudnoce

----------


## jaja

Sad po novom zakonu , dobili su dopis prije dva dana komisije vise nema, mogu samo zatrazit povjerenastvo koje se sastoje od tri doktora koji moraju dat isto misljenje kao i moj ginekolog, ali posto krvarenja vise namam, nemam ih za sta zvat. Bila sam i na HZZZO i tamo su mi isto rekli za krvarenje 60 dana bolovanja ni dana vise jedino ako jos krvarim. 
Zvala sam firmu sad idem na godisnji pa kad mi on zavrsi otvara mi ginekolog bolovanje ovaj put na povracanje tu se dobiva 90 dana, tako da bi onda nekako dogurala do otvaranja porodiljnog. 
Sad neznam sta je sa punom primanjima na bolovanju jer sad imam pravo, a s tim da se vracam radit necu primit punu placu neznam kako ce se to sad obracunavat?

----------


## luc

Kaj su i to sad postrozili. Jq sam bas pitalq prosli tjedan kolegicu koja radi na hzzo i naknade su ostale iste. To se za sad nije onda mjenjalo. Katastrofa,vise nesmijes biti ni trudan q kamoli da nesto nije u redu.

----------


## jaja

Naknade nisu mijenjali ali za svaku komplikaciju ima odredeni broj dana bolovanja nakon toga kako sam ja svatila moras se vratit radit ili na povjerenstvo od 3 doktora, a posto se u mene vise nevidi hematom ja nemogu sazvat tu komisiju

----------


## Bluebella

ja sam prošli tjedan u pon bila na povjerenstvu u kojem je bila jedna doktorica. samo je pogledala papire od mog ginekologa i rekla mi da joj ispirčam što se sve desilo i da joj opišem koje su mi dužnosti na poslu.
ispričala sam za krvarenje, poslije krvarenja je bila amniocenteza i to je bilo to. u papirima piše "mirovanje" i to je najbitnije. ako ti tvoj ginekolog odredi da moraš mirovati, nema te komisije koja će te vratiti na posao.
moja frendica nije ni krvarila niti imala bilo kakve komplikacije pa je od početka trudnoće na bolovanju, ima 41god i ovo joj je prvo dijete te nije htjela riskirati. u papirima je pisala preporuka za mirovanje i komisija joj je odobrila bolovanje sve dok ne bude trebala porodiljni otvarati.

----------


## ksena28

Meni sad ginic rekao da nema vise komisije, samo on produzuje komplikacije... meni hematom isto iscurio, pa nece me valjda sad u 23 tt slat na job?! Koji bi mi prosjek porodiljnog bio? Joooooooooooooooooj

----------


## Ginger

ksena, ako ti je imalo normalan ginekolog nece te slati raditi
Ja sam u prve dvije trudnoce krvarila, u drugoj povremeno cak i kad je hematom nestao tako da ni to sto ga nema nije garancija da je krvarenju kraj - i mojoj ginicki nije palo na pamet vratiti me na posao
Mislim, nakon 20 tjedana lezanja nisam bila sposobna za 5minutnu setnju, a za posao da ne pricam...

----------


## Ginger

i da, jaja, ovaj tvoj gin je mislim ono...koma...
mislim da ako ti prekid bolovanja nije duzi od 30 dana (ukljucujuci neradne dane) ne moras donositi novi obrazac s prosjekom
Bar je tako bilo 2010, ja sam prekinula bolovanje i koristila go tako da sam dobila skoro cijelu mjesecnu placu, a obrazac nisam nosila ponovo-vrijedio je onaj prvi

----------


## jaja

Ja i planiram biti na godisnjem nedi do 17.8 . Godisnji mi se pise od 19.7 tako da nebi prelazila 30 kalendarskih dana , nadam se da mi nece smanjit bolovanje radi toga godisnjeg, i onda bi ponovo isla na komplikacije

----------


## Marsupilami

Je li kojim slucajem bila danas naknada?

----------


## xxx

danas su porodiljne, nisam sigurna za komplikacije

----------


## Marsupilami

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## luc

Trebam hitno pomoc!
Od 24.08 sam na porodinjom(45) dana prije poroda. Na komplikacijama sam od 28.01. a zaposlena sam od 25.07.2012. 
Trebam u hzzo oredati papire za otvaranje porodinjog a nema knjigovide,na gidisnjem je da mi napravi novu potvrdu o placi pa ju moram sama. Dal tko zna koji mj idu sad u pitvrdu?

----------


## S2000

zadnjih 6 placa isplacenih prije otvaranja komplikacija. Kako mislis sama napraviti potvrdu? Mislim da mora imati odredenu formu i mora imati pecat poslodavca.

----------


## luc

Pa ima za kupiti u knjizari a poslodacat ce mi potvrdit. Knjigovoda je na godisnjem. Pa po tome kaj si napisala onda je to potpuno ista potvrda koju sam oredala prije komplikacija?

----------


## phiphy

luc, da, uzimaju potvrdu prije otvaranja komplikacija, osim ako im ne predaš drugu, povoljniju za tebe ( veći prosjek) .

----------


## luc

Nemam veci prosjek kad nisam prekidala komplikacije. Samo cu onda istu napisat i predat. Rekli su mi da mora biti nova,da stara ne vrijedi sad za ovo.

----------


## Ginger

Kak ne vrijedi? Ako nisi imala prekid komplikacija duzi od 30 dana, mora vrijediti
Ja sam do sada dvije trudnoce bila na komplikacijama i nastavila porodiljni, i uvijek sam samo jednom nosila taj obrazac

----------


## luc

Neznam,tako mi je jucer rekla kad sam zvala da se informiram jer je poridinji novi slucaj,nema veze sa ono prije tako mi je rekla.

----------


## phiphy

Osim ako nisu mijenjali zakon, prosjek plaće od komplikacija vrijedi i za porodiljni, ja sam s komplikacija išla na porodiljni u 6. mjesecu i tako je bilo. Ja sam predala novi prosjek samo zato jer je bio povoljniji za mene.

----------


## luc

Neznqm,napisat cu drugu pa cu vidjet. Sutra nosim papire. Javim sta treba a sta ne.

----------


## Ginger

Ma nisu nista mijenjali nego svaki sluzbenik u svakom uredu pili svoje...
U ovom slucaju trudnici bezveze komplicira...

----------


## Boxica

> Trebam hitno pomoc!
> Od 24.08 sam na porodinjom(45) dana prije poroda. Na komplikacijama sam od 28.01. a zaposlena sam od 25.07.2012. 
> Trebam u hzzo oredati papire za otvaranje porodinjog a nema knjigovide,na gidisnjem je da mi napravi novu potvrdu o placi pa ju moram sama. Dal tko zna koji mj idu sad u pitvrdu?


pa ako si zaposlena od 25.07.2012. onda u vrijeme otvaranja komplikacija nisi imala godinu dana radnog staža, a sada za otvaranje rodiljnog imaš...
zato te traže novu potvrdu
dakle radiš istu potvrdu koju si nosila i prije samo što će ti sada radni staž uzeti u obzir...pretpostavljam da ti na komplikacijama dobivala onaj minimalac od 831,00 kn,
a sada za rodiljnu naknadu ćeš dobivati "punu" plaću,a kasnije u skladu s tim i određeni iznos roditeljske naknade

----------


## Ginger

Aaaaaaa
Znaci pribraja se i radni staz za vrijeme komplikacija?
Al cekaj, to i dalje ne mijenja iznose na izracunu?

----------


## Boxica

> Aaaaaaa
> Znaci pribraja se i radni staz za vrijeme komplikacija?
> Al cekaj, to i dalje ne mijenja iznose na izracunu?


da, pribraja se i radni staž za vrijeme komplikacija
izračun ostaje isti, ali HZZO mora imati papir s novim datumom izračuna i tek onda mogu uzeti sav radni staž u obzir

----------


## luc

Evo mene se hzzoa. Nosim ja novu potvrdu i danas mi ju nisu uzele jer kao trebaju biti dvije isplate place da se mjenja prosjek a ja imam samo jednu pa ce mi obracunat po staroj. Morala sam svojom rukom napisati izjavu da nisam u mogucnosti donjeti novu potvrdu o placi. Pitam ja nju za kaj ce joj sad ta izjava kad sam ja donjela potvrdu a oni ju nisu prihvatili kad ju kao netrebaju i veli ona da to tako svakoga traze. 
Eto neznam vise kaj da velim na sve to,valjda mi nece sad dat 1600 kuna jer da imala sam 831 kn bolovanja ali sam sad 25.07.nakupila godinu dana staza.

----------


## phiphy

Točno je da moraš imati dvije isplaćene plaće na er-1.

----------


## luc

Jasno je meni to ali ocito oni tamo neznaju. Pilaju me vec tri dana sa glupostima koje sad nakraju ni netrebam. Ako sam donjela tu novu potvrdu onda ju je mogla uzet a ne mi dat da pisem izjavu da ju nisam u mogucnisti donjet. Sutra cu zvat u zagreb kakve su to gluposti.
Tih pol djelatnika skuplja prasinu tam za pultom.

----------


## Marsupilami

Jel bila kome naknada?

----------


## mašnica

PBZ  sjela porodiljna

----------


## Marsupilami

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Kolika je bila sada isplaćena naknada za komplikacije?

ja sam počela s bolovanjem od 23.8, znači tjedan dana a dobila 1300 - i sada me buni jer sam čula da su komplikacije 4250 za sve (koji imaju primanja iznad tog iznosa) pa mi se nekak čini da sam dobila jako dobro. Ne bunim se, dapače, ali mi nije jasno??

----------


## phiphy

ok ti je to, tj. dobila si koliko treba.

----------


## zadarmamica

cure,idem na drugu bebu.
pitanje...
prošlo je 1god i 5mj od mog sporazumnog raskida ugovora.
nisam se prijavljivala na biro,niti sam zaposlena.

kako ide ostvarivanje prava na porodiljnu naknadu,i dali uopće imam pravo na tih 1660kn ako nisam na birou??

HVALA

----------


## Marsupilami

Jel sjela kome naknada danas?  :Smile:

----------


## BuBA

PBZ sjelo  :Wink: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Marsupilami

thx  :Kiss:

----------


## duma

A komplikacije kad sjedaju ? Meni je ovo prvi mj. a nešto sam zaboravila od 1 trudnoce

----------


## fingertips

Komplikacije idu 20.u mjesecu!

----------


## zadarmamica

danas je bio dječji doplatak u splitskoj  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

a čitam na faceu da je i porodiljna n. bila!

----------


## jelena.O

> cure,idem na drugu bebu.
> pitanje...
> prošlo je 1god i 5mj od mog sporazumnog raskida ugovora.
> nisam se prijavljivala na biro,niti sam zaposlena.
> 
> kako ide ostvarivanje prava na porodiljnu naknadu,i dali uopće imam pravo na tih 1660kn ako nisam na birou??


imaš!

trebaš u prvoj godini podnijeti zahtjev za priznavanje godine staža

----------


## Least123

Trudna sam 5-6 tjedana i imam smeckasta krvarenja zbog kojih razmisljam o mitovanju nekoliko tjedana...
Ne znam kaja su mi prava odnosno mogu li uzet 2-3 tjedna samo fok se ti ne smiri i da dr pise bolovanje ili se automatski otvaraju komplikacije u trudnoci? Kako je to placeno? 
Radim punih 5 godina za dtalno i u zadnjih godinu i pol nije mi mijenjana placa.

Isto tako me zanima, kasnije na porodiljnom u prosjek za prvih 6 mj gleda se placa ili primanja s komplikacija?

----------


## phiphy

Nisam baš 100% sigurna, ali ako si trudna i želiš na bolovanje zbog trudnoće, to su komplikacije. Komplikacije su plaćene max. 4257,28 kuna.

U prosjek ti ne ulazi naknada s komplikacija, samo plaća, ali moraš imati barem 2 isplaćene plaće.

----------


## Least123

Dakle ako sam za stalno vec 5 godina, bez obzira na komplikacije i tih 4000kn moj porodiljni prvih 6 mj je moja placa?

----------


## phiphy

Da, ali moraš paziti ako npr. sad odeš na kompl. pa se vratiš na posao duže od 30 dana pa se opet nešto zakomplicira i ne vratiš se uopće raditi, tada ne bi imala te dvije isplaćene plaće.

----------


## marijakr

Cure kojeg datuma sjeda ona pripomoc za novorodence?

----------


## Marsupilami

zajedno sa djecjim sjeda  :Smile: 

jel kome sjela naknada?

----------


## marijakr

Rodiljni mi je sjeo a ta pripomoc nije.

----------


## Marsupilami

pripomoc ce ti sutra zajedno sa djecjim  :Wink:

----------


## Nitenaja

Zaba sjela porodiljna

----------


## Marsupilami

Jel moze tko javiti kada sjedne naknada?  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

Jel ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## Bab

u pbz-u sjelo prije par minuta :Smile:

----------


## roby

RBA isto, sjelo.

----------


## mravak

čekam naknadu za bolovanje, komplikacije u tr..... kao ozeblo sunce....valjda će danas iza 14h......

----------


## Ginger

Mislim da ti je to prerano za komplikacije, obicno idu iza 20. pa najksnije do 25. ako se ne varam

----------


## mravak

sjele mi,platila racune i nema je vise  :Sad:

----------


## lavko

I ja ih cekam, u kojoj si banci?

----------


## Traveller

dali da se nadam porodiljnoj danas?!!!   :Cekam:    nadam se.....

----------


## Cocolina

ako se ne varam, porodiljni sjeda 18. zar ne?

----------


## Traveller

ozbiljno? !!!! pa prije par god mislim da su sjedale 15.-16. u mjesecu....a mozda sam se i prevarila... ufff ufff

----------


## Cocolina

mislim da je 18. nekako mi ostalo u sjećanju...

----------


## mravak

ne sjecam se za porodiljni,ali pretpostavljam da ce ovaj mjesec naknada za komplikacije sjest 22.4.,jer je 19.4. subota

----------


## mona

> ne sjecam se za porodiljni,ali pretpostavljam da ce ovaj mjesec naknada za komplikacije sjest 22.4.,jer je 19.4. subota


Biti ce 18-tog
Pise na stranici ministarstva financija
Tamo ima tablica Izvrsenje proracuna gdje pisu datumi


Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## mravak

super !

----------


## Lili_nova

Mozda neka od vas zna ono sto me zanima. Radi se o porodiljnoj naknadi. 
Naime, po zakonu treba biti u radnom odnosu 12 mjeseci neprekidno il 18 s prekidima unutar dvije godine. Ja sam ta prva situacija, kad sam bila na pripravnickom stazu, a on mi je zavrsio u 12.mjesecu. Od tad nisam radila. I saznam da ako se sad nadjem u radnom odnosu imam pravo na tu naknadu za zaposlene.
Zna li ijedna koliko bi sada trebala biti u radnom odnosu do trenutka kad pocne porodiljni?

----------


## zadarmamica

cure imam par pitanja  :Smile: 

nisam se prijavila na zavod za nezaposlene.prošlo je skoro 3 god od sporazumnog prekida radnog odnosa.imam zdravstveno preko muža.

pitanje!!!!!
što ću ako ostanem trudna?koji je protokol oko rodiljne naknade i imam li pravo na nju??kada predati papire,koje?
imogu li se sada prijaviti na zavod dok još nisam trudna?
i što da uopće kažem teti na šalteru zašto se prijavljujem na zavod??

hvala

----------


## *meri*

jel kome sjeo djecji ?

----------


## MartyMP

Pozdrav svima! :Smile: 

Molim vas pomoć, sugestiju, bilo što.. Naime, trudna sam i na bolovanju tj. komplikacijama. Pošto sam zaposlena na određeno ali imam više od 18mj staža s prekidima u posljednje 2 godine trenutno primam naknadu za bolovanje u iznosu prosjeka plaće. Problem  je u tome što mi ugovor ističe 31.07. pa ću u vrijeme početka porodiljnog , 12.09. , biti nezaposlena osoba i primat ću najnižu naknadu odnosno 1663,00 kn. Zanima me da li je moguće da mi poslodavac produlji ugovor za narednih 45 dana pa da u vrijeme početka porodiljnog budem još uvijek zaposlena i dobivam porodiljni u visini plaće? Velika mi je razlika cca nekih 3000 kn. :Sad:  Da nisam trudna tj da radim onda bi mi se ugovor produljio do kraja 8. mjeseca jer onda koristim godišnji (tako je već 2 godine od kad tu radim). E sad, da li to poslodavac može, naravno uz dobru volju? Da li netko zna ima li kakve zakonske posljedice za njega? Ili ima netko kakav drugi prijedlog? Molim pomagajte  :Kiss:

----------


## mašnica

Dječji mi nije još uvijek sjeo...PBZ

----------


## mašnica

> cure imam par pitanja 
> 
> nisam se prijavila na zavod za nezaposlene.prošlo je skoro 3 god od sporazumnog prekida radnog odnosa.imam zdravstveno preko muža.
> 
> pitanje!!!!!
> što ću ako ostanem trudna?koji je protokol oko rodiljne naknade i imam li pravo na nju??kada predati papire,koje?
> imogu li se sada prijaviti na zavod dok još nisam trudna?
> i što da uopće kažem teti na šalteru zašto se prijavljujem na zavod??
> 
> hvala


Nema potrebe prijavljivati se na HZZ zbog porodiljne naknade jer sve nezaposlene majke imaju pravo na naknadu.

Evo s neta neke info ako se što mijenjalo, ispravite me:

*Nezaposlene majke*

Nezaposlene  majke mogu ostvariti pravo na naknadu od dana rođenja djeteta do  navršene godine dana starosti. Za blizance, treće i svako sljedeće  dijete pravo na rodiljni dopust može se koristiti do navršene treće  godine djetetova života.
Nezaposlene majke imaju pravo na porodni dopust ako ispunjavaju sve sljedeće uvjete:

-ako imaju hrvatsko državljanstvo
-ako  imaju neprekidno prebivalište u Republici Hrvatskoj najmanje tri godine  prije podnošenja zahtjeva za priznanje prava na porodni dopust 
-ako su zdravstveno osigurane u Zavodu 
-ako  se vode u evidenciji nezaposlenih osoba Hrvatskog zavoda za  zapošljavanje najmanje 12 mjeseci koji prethode porodu djeteta za koje  se ostvaruje odnosno pravo ili su se prijavile u evidenciju nezaposlenih  osoba pri Hrvatskom zavodu za zapošljavanje u roku od 90 dana nakon  završenog redovitog školovanja, odnosno u roku od 30 dana nakon  prestanka radnog odnosa, službe ili obavljanja samostalne djelatnosti 
-ako  im radni odnos ili služba nije prestala zbog toga što su otkazale  ugovor o radu, odnosno službu (osim u slučaju izvanrednog otkaza ugovora  o radu prouzročenog ponašanjem poslodavca) i ako im radni odnos nije  prestao pisanim sporazumom o prestanku radnog odnosa, odnosno službe.


Zahtjev
Podnosi se nakon rođenja djeteta, u područnom uredu Zavoda nadležnom prema prebivalištu osigurane osobe.
Zahtjev mora biti u pismenom obliku, a uz isti je potrebno priložiti sljedeću dokumentaciju:

-fotokopiju rodnog lista za dijete ili fotokopije rodnih listova za blizance, troje ili više djece
-fotokopiju osobne iskaznice (za majku) i potvrdu o prebivalištu 
-potvrdu Hrvatskog zavoda za zapošljavanje od kada se majka neprekidno vodi u evidenciji nezaposlenih osoba 
-potvrdu Hrvatskog zavoda za zapošljavanje o visini novčane naknade koja joj se isplaćuje kao nezaposlenoj osobi 
-fotokopiju odluke o prestanku radnog odnosa.

Na uvid je potrebno donijeti:
-osobnu iskaznicu
-zdravstvenu iskaznicu
-original rodnog lista (listove) za dijete (djecu) 
-original odluke o prestanku radnog odnosa


Visina novčane naknade  je 1.663,00 kune mjesečno.U slučaju ostvarivanja novčane naknadu pri  Hrvatskom zavodu za zapošljavanje, nezaposlenoj majci pripada pripada  samo pravo na razliku od iznosa naknade koja se ostvaruje pri Hrvatskom  zavodu za zapošljavanje do iznosa od 1.663,00 kune.

Nezaposlene majke korisnice mirovine odnosno invalidske mirovine zbog profesionalne nesposobnosti za rad
Navedenim  kategorijama majki pripada pravo na novčanu naknadu za vrijeme  korištenja rodiljnog dopusta do navršene godine dana starosti djeteta, a  najviše u visini razlike između iznosa mirovine i iznosa novčane  naknade od 1.663,00 kuna mjesečno.


Najbolje da nazoveš u svoj HZZO pa pitaš.

----------


## xxx

> cure imam par pitanja 
> 
> nisam se prijavila na zavod za nezaposlene.prošlo je skoro 3 god od sporazumnog prekida radnog odnosa.imam zdravstveno preko muža.
> 
> pitanje!!!!!
> što ću ako ostanem trudna?koji je protokol oko rodiljne naknade i imam li pravo na nju??kada predati papire,koje?
> imogu li se sada prijaviti na zavod dok još nisam trudna?
> i što da uopće kažem teti na šalteru zašto se prijavljujem na zavod??
> 
> hvala


Na burzu se možeš prijaviti bilo kada, nema više onog ograničenja od 30 dana nakon zadnjeg posla. Kad god poželiš odeš tamo i prijaviš se, bez objašnjavanja zašto. Tako su meni rekli nakon zadnjeg posla.

----------


## *meri*

meni jos nije sjeo djecji - rba

----------


## *meri*

cure, jel vam sjeo djecji??? meni i dalje nije  :Sad:

----------


## disciplina

http://www.dnevno.hr/novac/120939-ti...-u-hzmo-u.html

uzas

----------


## *meri*

aha, mislila sam da je u meni problem. ok, znaci preostaje cekanje. 
sva sreca da su se sve sluzbe elektronski povezale  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mašnica

Da li je nekome sjeo dječji konačno danas? Čekam i zaostatke pa se veselim i nadam...

----------


## niky88

sjeo je dječji a više info možete dobit ovdje https://www.facebook.com/groups/5898...=group_comment

----------


## mašnica

Meni još nije PBZ  :Sad:

----------


## *meri*

sta je sa djecjim ovaj mjesec? jeli nekome vec sjelo?

----------


## mašnica

Meni nije upravo provjerila

----------


## zadarmamica

U splitskoj nije.upravo sam provjerila.

----------


## izluđena

Danas do 11 nije ni meni sjela  :Sad:

----------


## lidać2

erste sjeo prije nekih 1h...
a bila sam uvjerena da nece...

----------


## zadarmamica

U splitskoj djecji sjeo  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Ako mi se termin gleda 26.7.
porodiljni sluzbeno pocinje 45 dana prije, znaci 10.6.

Kad ja dobijem prvu porodiljnu naknadu (ono da je prosjek mojih placa)? U 7.mj za 6.mj ili tek u 8.mj za 7.mj?  :Confused:

----------


## sara10

ivana.sky i mene zanima to u vezi  porodiljnog. Pisala sam na jednoj drugoj temi ovdje na trudnoći. Mene zanima kako to ide sa porodiljnim, tj. kad počne tih 45 dana prije termina, jel ja to kažem svom ginekologu pa onda on da papire  koje nosim na hzzo ili kako?

----------


## sara10

Ili ostaje sve ovako kao i sa komplikacijama, samo se naglasi datum kada počima porodiljni?

----------


## artisan

ginekolog zatvori doznake za komplikacije kao npr kod ivane sky sa 9.6. a od 10.6. otvori rodiljni  dopust. To se odnese na hzzo i to je to do 6.mjeseca starosti djeteta.
ivana do 10.6. Dobijes komplikacije uprosjecene za 10 dana, ili koliko je vec, ostalo prosjek placa-punih. To dobijes u 7. Mjesecu. Tek u 8.dobivas punu placu

----------


## alkemicar

joj sad kad spominjete sam se sjetila da i meni idu komplikacije do danas ili sutra, pa onda 45 dana redovnog porodiljnog
sve ti je artisan napisala
ginekolog zaključi jedno, otvori  drugo i sve to ti ili netko za tebe odnese na hzzo

----------


## ivana.sky

Hvala artisan  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Hvala artisan, kratko i jasno objašnjeno!

----------


## zadarmamica

Zaborabila sam kad bude rodiljna naknada?
Rodila sam 20.06. I predala sam papire 01.07. Pa me zanima ocu dobiti kad i drugi naknadu?nezaposlena majka izvan sustava sam.

----------


## melange

naknade sjedaju iza 20og u mjesecu. za ostalo nisam upucena.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## tetagogolina

zm, meni prosli mjesec sjelo 18.-og

----------


## zadarmamica

Danas mi je stiglo rjesenje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Stigla naknada, ali za 150 kn manje od onog što piše u rješenju.

----------


## tetagogolina

ja nisam dobila nikakvo rjesenje, a danas sjela puna naknada... u stalnom radnom odnosu sam inace

----------


## zadarmamica

brzi su.prekjucer mi stigao puni djećji doplatak.i za bebu.
a i rodiljna naknada.

----------


## kaja76

jedno pitanje: da li netko zna zašto se nekome otvara rodilnji dopust 28 dana prije poroda,a nekome 45 dana prije poroda?

----------


## nela08

Koliko se sjećam 28 dana prije je minimalno koliko treba biti,a 45 optimalno.

----------


## melange

> jedno pitanje: da li netko zna zašto se nekome otvara rodilnji dopust 28 dana prije poroda,a nekome 45 dana prije poroda?


45 dana prije otvaraju cure na komplikacijama ili cure kojima liječnik tako preporuči.
28 dana prije termina je obavezan početak porodiljnog.

http://smile4me.net/zakoni-i-prava/r...iljna-naknada/

----------


## kaja76

aha. Hvala na pojašnjenju. Mislila sam da se za one koje su na bolovanju od ranije otvara 45 dana prije, a one koje ga do tad nisu otvorile, otvaraju 28 dana prije termina

----------


## melange

> aha. Hvala na pojašnjenju. Mislila sam da se za one koje su na bolovanju od ranije otvara 45 dana prije, a one koje ga do tad nisu otvorile, otvaraju 28 dana prije termina


pa dobro misliš.

ako pitaš možeš li bez da si na komplikacijama otvoriti redovni porodiljni 45 dana prije, prema linku možeš uz preporuku liječnika.

----------


## llella

ja sam zadnju trudnoću normalno otvorila porodiljni 45 dana prije termina, a nisam bila na komplikacijama, i koliko se sjećam nisam imala nikakvu preporuku liječnika, samo sa papirima od gin gdje je pisao termin otišla kod svog dok i on mi dao doznake

----------


## MarinaMM

Pozdrav!  :Very Happy:  Zna li tko da li mogu dobivati porodiljnu naknadu ako nisam prijavljena na Zavod (nezaposlena sam, ali nisam na Zavodu)? Svugdje pise da se treba imati potvrda sa HZZ-a, ali sam naisla i na komentare da ne treba, pa sam zbunjena...  :Confused:

----------


## LadyB

Cure trebam pomoć za svoju prijateljicu koja je sada u 4mj trudnoće ali više nije prijavljena na zavodu za zapošljavanje... je li moguće uopće dobiti naknadu nakon rođenja djeteta ili ne u tom slučaju?

Postoji li opcija u kojoj je ja tj. moja firma zaposli pa da neko pravo na neku naknadu ipak ostvari?

----------


## dominikslatki

Lady , bez obzira dal je prijavljena na zavod ili ne kad rodi dobivat ce godinu dana po 1660kn mjesečno. I jednokratnu naknadu od grada/općine.

A ovo da ju prijaviš, naravno možeš, nije zakonom zabranjeno zaposlit trudnicu ali u praksi mislim da rijetko tko to radi pa bi mogle tj vrlo vjerojatno bi bile malo pod inspekcijom da utvrde sto se tu događa  :Wink:

----------


## LadyB

> Lady , bez obzira dal je prijavljena na zavod ili ne kad rodi dobivat ce godinu dana po 1660kn mjesečno. I jednokratnu naknadu od grada/općine.
> 
> A ovo da ju prijaviš, naravno možeš, nije zakonom zabranjeno zaposlit trudnicu ali u praksi mislim da rijetko tko to radi pa bi mogle tj vrlo vjerojatno bi bile malo pod inspekcijom da utvrde sto se tu događa


Ma eto pitam kaj da napravi i dal joj mogu kako pomoc..a ovo s NEzaposljavanjem trudnica bi trebalo tuziti...fakat kad vecina mojih poznanica dobi otkaz u roku od mj dana nakon sto se vrate s porodiljnog ko tehnicki visak..pa mi je sve to tak grozno..
Budem joj rekla da provjeri jos sve na birou ali hvala na odg  :Smile:

----------

